# Quarterly Co Nina Garcia *SPOILERS*



## Agona (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the Quarterly Co Nina Garcia box? It's a $100/quarter, but I am having a hard time taking the bite without any spoilers. I was curious as to how many have ended up signing up for it. Thanks!


----------



## MissMonica (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm so on the fence for this one...it's hard to justify with no spoilers and no past history, though!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm also super curious about this. But my eyes have been set for the Bill Nye The Science Guy Quarterly Co.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 2, 2013)

This is pretty easy for me to say "no" to, as most of the quarterly boxes are valued at less than the amount paid.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 2, 2013)

Based on the article/interview with Nina that My Subscription Addiction found talking about the box, I am going to take the plunge.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/09/nina-garcia-quarterly.html

here is the link for those that have not seen it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm interested in this one too. I think I'll wait and see what's in the first box though.


----------



## wendylouwho (Oct 8, 2013)

I ordered it! I hope it's awesome. I'm intrigued by the "exclusive jewelry item".  It would be badass if they had stuff from Project Runway winners or contestants.


----------



## chachithegreat (Oct 8, 2013)

I ordered it last week and I am kind of nervous about this one. It's a hefty price for an untested box. Especially since I don't like most of the Quarterly boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 8, 2013)

I took the plunge.  Sounds like something will be "cultural" - since culture influences fashion.  That in addition to the jewelry.   read both those hints somewhere. Should be fun!  No spoilers for me on this one!


----------



## ydlr20 (Oct 8, 2013)

I took the plunge as well. I'm a fan of PR, so I'm excited for this box. It's a bit pricey, so hopefully it worth every penny...and more


----------



## natashaia (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm debating this! i may have to wait for the first one!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm debating this! i may have to wait for the first one! 
I'm somewhat ignorant on fashion (which is why a box would be a good idea for me) - can someone give me a summary (or point me to a few links) of what sort of style Nina Garcia has?

The Quarterly boxes are not going to be value boxes (their value generally falls right around what you pay) but they are great in that the items are curated really well. If Nina's style jives with mine then it would be worth it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm somewhat ignorant on fashion (which is why a box would be a good idea for me) - can someone give me a summary (or point me to a few links) of what sort of style Nina Garcia has?

The Quarterly boxes are not going to be value boxes (their value generally falls right around what you pay) but they are great in that the items are curated really well. If Nina's style jives with mine then it would be worth it.
It doesn't have to be literal either - she references somewhere that culture influences fashion. So an item may have a theme of culture.


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

According to Liz at www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com - love her blog - the value of this box will be considerably higher than $100.... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

Wrong quote


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

> Based on the article/interview with Nina that My Subscription Addiction found talking about the box, I am going to take the plunge. http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/09/nina-garcia-quarterly.html here is the link for those that have not seen it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2013)

She said on Quarterly Facebook - "it will be centered around one of my favorite trends for this fall..."


----------



## susanleia (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm debating this pretty hard. The Popsugar Neiman Marcus box is out for me, $250 is over my limit but I'm considering this. I love Nina Garcia's style and I am interested in a more fashion-focused sub. A spoiler would put me over the edge one way or another.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

I totally agree re: spoiler. I just want one little taste of what we should expect Nina! I love her style, always effortlessly chic, but not sure if 1 piece of jewelry is enough to convince me!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 16, 2013)

Quarterly seems to be really good about never slipping with spoilers. (And they would never send out a spoiler on purpose.) I wouldn't count on one.


----------



## IffB (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is Nina's selections for Baublebar for 2012....some I love, some not so much... http://tomandlorenzo.com/2012/11/bauble-bar-nina-garcia.html


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2013)

Nina is really great and for some reason I really trust her to  have a great box...really excited about this


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Nina's selections for Baublebar for 2012....some I love, some not so much...

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2012/11/bauble-bar-nina-garcia.html
Hmmm I do love some of the pieces, and hate others, but that's my usual feeling towards Baublebar. I pray that the jewelry included in Quarterly isn't BB haha!


----------



## fairytale113 (Oct 17, 2013)

Same here !!



> I'm debating this pretty hard. The Popsugar Neiman Marcus box is out for me, $250 is over my limit but I'm considering this. I love Nina Garcia's style and I am interested in a more fashion-focused sub. A spoiler would put me over the edge one way or another.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 17, 2013)

I just ordered it! I have no idea what to expect and that's sort of fun.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered it! I have no idea what to expect and that's sort of fun. 




I agree completely!  I love seeing spoilers but the surprise is sort of fun too.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to do it. Worst that can happen is that I gift items from the box for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm going to do it. Worst that can happen is that I gift items from the box for the upcoming holidays.
Agreed and excellent point.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I took the plunge as well. I'm a fan of PR, so I'm excited for this box. It's a bit pricey, so hopefully it worth every penny...and more 




 Hope we're right!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 18, 2013)

I was considering this one as well but the price is keeping me out for now. I think I'll wait to see the boxes to see if it's worth it. The possible jewelry selection is one of the reasons why I'm out since I design my own jewelry and don't need more.



I like Nina's style though so I'm sure it's going to be great. Just not sure about the price without having any idea of the items that might be in it. I'm interested in this though since I didn't get the Neiman Marcus box. Can't wait to see some pictures ladies once you do get your boxes! I'm excited for you all who have subscribed!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 21, 2013)

Nina Garcia (@ninagarcia) just posted on Twitter:

To celebrate my one million followers, I want to give 5 @Quarterly boxes. Tweet me using #NGQ01 and I will select the 5 lucky winners!


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

@CuriouslyAmanda , ooooh!! Great find!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm interested in this one, but I can't bring myself to spend that much until a box has been sent and I know what to expect from it!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm interested in this one, but I can't bring myself to spend that much until a box has been sent and I know what to expect from it!
I understand completely. I think I was feeling frivolous when I made the purchase but I will definitely keep you all updated when mine arrives.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 24, 2013)

Posting for updates. I've contemplated this one, but i'm sort of afraid it will be sized items and I won't be able to wear anything.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quarterly just announced that you can purchase as a gift the most recent box (for most curators - I assume based on supply levels). There's an extra $8 gift fee but this means if you like what you see in the Nina Garcia box then you can snatch it up after it's been released. 

http://quarterlyco.tumblr.com/post/64893391273/new-feature-gift-boxes


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quarterly just announced that you can purchase as a gift the most recent box (for most curators - I assume based on supply levels). There's an extra $8 gift fee but this means if you like what you see in the Nina Garcia box then you can snatch it up after it's been released. 

http://quarterlyco.tumblr.com/post/64893391273/new-feature-gift-boxes
I don't see Nina as a contributor with a gift option...so sad...I hope that changes after they ship.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see Nina as a contributor with a gift option...so sad...I hope that changes after they ship.
My understanding is that you have to wait for the subscribers to get their boxes and then you can order that box as a gift. (So you basically get it after the subscribers get their boxes but it helps if you're not sure you'll like the contents.)


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My understanding is that you have to wait for the subscribers to get their boxes and then you can order that box as a gift. (So you basically get it after the subscribers get their boxes but it helps if you're not sure you'll like the contents.)
Nina's box is not available for gifting yet because her first box hasn't been released yet! Only two weeks!!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nina's box is not available for gifting yet because her first box hasn't been released yet! Only two weeks!! 




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2013)

The Nina Garcia box has just sold out!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Nina Garcia box has just sold out!

I'm so glad I got one!


----------



## stasi7 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm SO excited for this box!! 2 weeks!!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 30, 2013)

I got one last week! my home pc does not work with their website, so after my class last week I went to computer lab specifically to order one! woohoo!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 30, 2013)

I didn't get this box, but I'm really excited to see what everyone will receive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love Nina, and I'm sure her box is full of awesome products!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't end up getting one, but I'm very curious to see what you get in the first box!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Just an FYI to anyone getting this box; make sure to add [email protected] to your contacts/safe senders list otherwise your tracking information might go to spam. (It did for me for another Quarterly box I ordered.) They don't give you any tracking info on the website so the email is it.


----------



## lipstick18 (Nov 6, 2013)

Charged! So full of wonder and curiosity. The suspense is killing me. Why do I have to be so addicted to these subscriptions!!!


----------



## annifer (Nov 6, 2013)

I was just charged too. I hope this box is good!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

I need to know what's in this. Someone also needs I get the Bill Nye one too!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 6, 2013)

Charged !! And it says it's shipping in two days on the account page


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Charged !! And it says it's shipping in two days on the account page 
Yay! I got charged too.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Anybody know anything about Olga Kay? It says she does beauty and fashion reviews. And she has a box too.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 6, 2013)

My account has been charged as well. Last time I got a quarterly box it shipped Friday from CA and I got it via USPS on Wednesday in VA. Super excited. Have no idea what's in it, but I'm hoping for some awesome fashion accessories. I keep hoping for a clutch in one of my subscription boxes, maybe this will be the one.


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm so excited!! I have high expectations for this sub!! Nina better bring it! Haha!


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 6, 2013)

> My account has been charged as well. Last time I got a quarterly box it shipped Friday from CA and I got it via USPS on Wednesday in VA. Super excited. Have no idea what's in it, but I'm hoping for some awesome fashion accessories. I keep hoping for a clutch in one of my subscription boxes, maybe this will be the one.


 Oh, a clutch would be awesome!! There was already a semi spoiler about a necklace, but there were no details given.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, a clutch would be awesome!! There was already a semi spoiler about a necklace, but there were no details given.
Well, I can't wait! I'm going dark on this thread until I get it though. I want to be as spoiler-free as possible!


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Well, I can't wait! I'm going dark on this thread until I get it though. I want to be as spoiler-free as possible!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm going to attempt to be spoiler free, too. It's going to be hard!


----------



## rubyjuls (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm so excited for this! Not sure if I was charged yet since I used my debit card and it usually has a slight delay before the charges post to my account. I'm also planning to go spoiler free.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 7, 2013)

Have these boxes shipped ? Did anyone get a tracking number and when is the expected date of delivery?


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 7, 2013)

> Have these boxes shipped ? Did anyone get a tracking number and when is the expected date of delivery?


 The box is shipping tomorrow. I read somewhere that we will be receiving the box on the 12th, but I can't remember where that was.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 7, 2013)

On 10/29 Nina tweeted that it was shipping in 2 weeks. That would make the shipment day 11/12 and probably another week on top of that for delivery.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I saw that tweet and I think she is wrong, the countdown on the Quarterly Co. website earlier this week indicated a ship date of Friday and I just remember where I saw the Nov. 12 delivery date. It was in an email they sent when I subscribed

Welcome to Quarterly Co., a subscription service for wonderful things! You can expect your first mailing from Nina Garcia around November 12, 2013.

I guess we will find out tomorrow if it really ships.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 7, 2013)

Speaking from experience (I got a Quarterly package last week), it takes several days after it shows as shipped on the site until you get your tracking information (via email) and then it takes another few days for delivery. I think they're still working out the issues with their shipping process. It freaked me out to see it had shipped and yet have no tracking information on it for days but when I was checking Twitter it looked like a lot of other people had the same issue with Quarterly in general. 

Just in case any of you are track-happy (like I am), hopefully that puts your minds at ease if there's the same delay with this package.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so excited!! I have high expectations for this sub!! Nina better bring it! Haha!




 I love her books and would like to see one of her 100 must haves in there!


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Â I love her books and would like to see one of her 100 must havesÂ in there!


 Me, too! That would be great!


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 8, 2013)

So it's official. The box shipped today


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So it's official. The box shipped today



Yay!!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 8, 2013)

I won a box from Twitter &amp; I am soooo stoked!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 8, 2013)

> I won a box from Twitter &amp; I am soooo stoked! :yay:


 That's wonderful  congratulations


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 8, 2013)

My box status just says Ready and hasn't moved from that for several days! I am bummed, I was hoping it would ship today, but looks it didn't! : (


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box status just says Ready and hasn't moved from that for several days! I am bummed, I was hoping it would ship today, but looks it didn't! : (

did you get an email with a tracking number? Or does it say something on the site? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

No emails! No tracking number just says Ready under shipping on my account. Boo hoo! : (


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am still not seeing or hearing anything from Quarterly! I am getting a little upset at them for not sending my box out yesterday as promised! I know they have sent others by what I read, but my account hasn't changed since they charged me the box! They were quick to take the money out of my account to pay for it, but can't ship it as promised. Hmmm, is this the way they always do business. It's a wonder they stay in business! I tried emailing and get nothing back. I don't know if I want to purchase anything else from them in the future. It depends on when I receive the Nina Garcia box and what's in it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2013)

Mine hasn't shipped. I'd give them a few days. Sometimes the processing happens and you don't necessarily get in the info. It's only a couple if days. Think Nina only said they were shipping recently. Logistically it takes a lot to do that.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

MISHMISH. I agree, but they have known this was going to ship out for a few months now. They have been sold out for a couple of weeks. So you would think they would have everything ready to ship on the day promised. I just think when you have promised something, you should keep your end of it, especially when you take someone's money!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quarterly has a bit of a lag in the shipping email. Another box I got from them shipped on the 28th and I didn't get the email until the 30th (the box got delivered the 31st). Also the shipping email went into my spam at first. I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I know i will,get it sooner or later, but for once I would love to get a box before the spoilers get planted all over the Internet. It would just be nice to open it up and surprise!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess that's what I meant - might be shipping and we just don't know. I've had boxes before where the communications were like the one mentioned above. Got the info around the time of te package itself. Looking forward to this box. Anyone know from where it ships?


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess that's what I meant - might be shipping and we just don't know. I've had boxes before where the communications were like the one mentioned above. Got the info around the time of te package itself. Looking forward to this box. Anyone know from where it ships?
If it ships the same place as the other Compton, CA. It went Priority mail I believe. Shipped Friday I got wednesday and I live in VA. Since monday is a federal Holiday it might be a bit tricky.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it ships the same place as the other Compton, CA. It went Priority mail I believe. Shipped Friday I got wednesday and I live in VA. Since monday is a federal Holiday it might be a bit tricky.
That's fair. I'm going to put it in my head about a week after they were announced to ship, regardless of communications.  Pretty typical.  So I will lower my expectations to Friday or the Monday after, given the holiday.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you girls get!!


----------



## susanleia (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking forward to seeing what you girls get!!
Same I'm kinda stalking this because it sold out before I could order. I hope it's great!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking forward to seeing what you girls get!!
Same I'm kinda stalking this because it sold out before I could order. I hope it's great!

Me too, and I hope I'm not kicking myself for hesitating until it was too late!!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too, and I hope I'm not kicking myself for hesitating until it was too late!!
I was also hesitating, I never bought any Quarterly boxes, 100 dollars is a bit of a gamble, but Nina Garcia name won me over. Now I hope I am not kicking myself for jumping on this one, lol.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Eleda, don't kick yourself!!! LOL. I am in the same boat as you! This is my first Quarterly Box, I studied them all and found the Nina Garcia and saw some talking about it online in the Subscription Review posts and well, I have seen Nina on Project Runway and well thought I would give it a try and then I saw the price! It would be at that time the most expensive box I would have purchased. I actually talked with my husband andhe thout if I wanted it so bad to go ahead. So I did. I wish you all well as we wai't the next several days in contemplation while waiting for our boxes to magically appear! Take care and hopefully it ill be sooner rather than later Nancy


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2013)

For me, I looked into Quarterly a bit and found it has a specific angle in that it gives these "celebrities" a chance to put together a gift around a central theme.  The theme itself doesn't have to be literal - so in this case, not every piece will be something in fashion (wearable).  I read somewhere about her box containing something that influences fashion.  It's also about the long-term - meaning the theme builds on itself each quarter.  I was looking at it as a package that she picked out - and her interpretation of "fashion" theme.  I don't think it will be a box where we get a great deal on something (or lots of somethings); there are plenty of boxes where brands are offering items free or reduced costs to be a part of a subscription - and get brand exposure (think of the $40 box valued at $100).  This is more likely to be something "smart" or "creative" that she picked out - rather than deals.  Maybe around the value of $100, or maybe not.  I don't know.  I just set my expectation in a way that wasn't in line w/ other subscriptions that were of the same price tag.  This is something Nina Garcia decided to participate in quarter after quarter and we can see how she expresses herself around a theme.  I can't imagine reporting a subscription to the BBB, attorney general, or anywhere else (especially, since part of it is based upon how we interpret the concept). And I am currently subscribed to another one that has been disappointing for a few months (seasonsbox).  Anyways, not sure if this helped at all in terms of setting expectations on this box.  Sometimes we appreciate these boxes more when we lower the expectation on them - at least that's what I find for myself.  I don't recall all the clips I read when determining whether or not to buy it myself.

Just googled and found these paragraphs though (discussion how the model has changed w/ new executive leadership):

 &gt;&gt;The other thing missing from the Quarterly Co. experience early on was an authentic connection to the celebrity contributors. The reason consumers sign up is not simply to get interesting items in the mail, but to feel like they are a part of something intimate and exclusive. But without a proper system for managing box creation and storytelling, much of this was being lost between concept and execution.

To remedy this, Lowe began encouraging the contributors to stick to long-term themes â€“ for example Pharrell Williams likes to encourage curiosity and creativity, while Ferris is a known health and fitness aficionado. He also assigned a Contributor Manager to each celebrity making it easier for them to execute more ambitious gift ideas. The company also made simple changes like featuring the enclosed letter more prominently. Today, Lowe is focused on expanding beyond mainstream celebrities to a wider range of tastemakers, including winemakers, chefs, and designers, as well as actors and directors. For many of these individuals, this will be their first and only channel for delivering a physical item to their large followings.

&gt;&gt;&gt;

I still believe that they have shipped - or worse case will ship on Tuesday (after the weekend and the holiday).  Nina only announced on Friday that it was the day they were shipping.  Sometimes that means that the information is sent to the shippers - part of the process of shipping.  I think we will have our boxes within a week (Friday or next Monday), depending.  Fingers crossed.  If not, then let's see how things go.  I, personally, am looking forward to the experience since it is a different type of box than I have received so far.  One with thought put in it from Nina Garcia.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have decided to stop worring about this box. I am going to look forward to what ever Nina has to share with us. While I would prefer it not be pencils and notebooks. I look forward to her thoughts, ideas that she wants to share with us. She has ideas on what makes fashion tick and the culture that feeds it and I hope to receive some of those items. Like on Project runway they will take them to an art museum or look at a skyline or go to the zoo. While I don't need a zebra, what is fashioned from its form or colors or stripes can be interesting. So that's what I expect from Nina and hopefully soon!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

YAY!  That's the "spirit"wind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm so excited to see what everyone gets. I didn't subscribe to this, but really wanted to. I would have loved a spoiler but seeing all of your boxes and some of the blogger reviews will help me decide for the next quarterly box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything today about their boxes! It has gotten quiet here and was just wondering when people were expecting their boxes. mine hasnt even shipped yet, so I guess I will have to depend on you all to spoil me with those spoilers when you get your boxes! : )


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 12, 2013)

Like I said before on my previous box I didn't get tracking info until Tuesday (then got my box the next day) even though it shipped Friday and when I had asked on their facebook they said there is a lag on the email (and their website isn't set up to give shipping info). I wouldn't assume your box hasn't shipped. I expect mine will probably show up Thursday or Friday (with Monday being a holiday there is probably going to be a lag). If I receive box and there are no spoilers I will be happy to post a picture if people want.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 12, 2013)

Spiritwind. I think we've all had boxes we've received where shipping notification comes after the box has actually been received. And sometimes boxes come out in shifts. Its why not every box is received the same day.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

I didn't mean a negative when talking about the boxes and when they would arrive! I was just encouraging those who do get their boxes to spoil us with spoilers!


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

I subscribed to Nina's box months ago and I received an email today that the website had a bug and my information was not complete so they did not charge me for the box or shipped the box. Quarterly is giving me the opportunity to buy the box but now I'm thinking I might just wait for the second box to see how good the first one is. I hope this hasn't happened to anyone else.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

No and I hope it doesn't! I would really love to see and receive what Nina has put out there for us to get. I have been super excited about this box and I don't think I could go another 3 months of wonder! Besides, depending what she has for us and if we "Klick" I would want to get the second box!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subscribed to Nina's box months ago and I received an email today that the website had a bug and my information was not complete so they did not charge me for the box or shipped the box. Quarterly is giving me the opportunity to buy the box but now I'm thinking I might just wait for the second box to see how good the first one is. I hope this hasn't happened to anyone else.
Did you get the email saying it was charged last week?


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

No I never received that email.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw on Twitter that Quarterly Co. responded to two people that the box shipped on Friday.


----------



## rubyjuls (Nov 12, 2013)

> I subscribed to Nina's box months ago and I received an email today that the website had a bug and my information was not complete so they did not charge me for the box or shipped the box. Quarterly is giving me the opportunity to buy the box but now I'm thinking I might just wait for the second box to see how good the first one is. I hope this hasn't happened to anyone else.


Same thing happened to me. I never got an email about it though. When I noticed I wasn't charged last week I emailed and they told me they would go ahead and reprocess the payment. As of today that still hasn't happened so I emailed them again to see if they knew when they'd be charging me. I want my box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same thing happened to me. I never got an email about it though. When I noticed I wasn't charged last week I emailed and they told me they would go ahead and reprocess the payment. As of today that still hasn't happened so I emailed them again to see if they knew when they'd be charging me. I want my box.
They have not charged me either... strange..


----------



## rubyjuls (Nov 12, 2013)

> They have not charged me either... strange..


 I'd email them. I bet it's the same glitch. They told me I should have gotten an email about the issue, but I only found out about it because I contacted them myself.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone notice that their website is down?


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 12, 2013)

I noticed that the website is down too. Strange.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 12, 2013)

> I noticed that the website is down too. Strange.


 This is funny that it is the day before all the fed ex stuff was to be sent. Has anyone at all received any notice to show that their box has shipped? Just weird?


----------



## Couture Jungle (Nov 13, 2013)

I messaged Quarterly on twitter and the company responded that as soon as they process the charge the box will be on the way. But now that the website is down I dunno?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I messaged Quarterly on twitter and the company responded that as soon as they process the charge the box will be on the way. But now that the website is down I dunno?Â


w I emailed them, just trying to see if they would respond and have heard nothing back. Just have to wait and see. It seems strange that they would just shut down their whole website.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is funny that it is the day before all the fed ex stuff was to be sent. Has anyone at all received any notice to show that their box has shipped? Just weird?
I haven't received tracking yet. I'm hoping it will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 13, 2013)

I just got a tweet back from @QuarterlyPost: 


Tracking on Thursday!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 13, 2013)

Just got my NG x Quarterly box &amp; I love it!



Spoiler







The theme: Glam Grunge

My box includes:
*Jack Vartanian Studed Ear Cuff
*Vbeaute It Kit Anti Aging Skin Care System
*Bauble Bar Leather Dual Cone Cuff
*Pearl+ Luxury Soaps Detox Soap
*Marie Claire December issue
*Adrienne Landau Faux Fur Stole
*Essie Nail Polish in Shearling Darling
*Too Faced La Creme Color Drenched Lip Cream in Bumbleberry


----------



## s112095 (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks Great I may have to sub for the next one


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2013)

Love it esp as a winter box.


----------



## aquaria527 (Nov 13, 2013)

what does the earcuff look like?

this box looks awesome, but i'm sort of relieved i didn't splurge for it, since i probably wouldn't wear that cuff, not sure i can pull off the stole, and i just cancelled my sub to marie claire bc i realized i wasnt reading them anymore! still, it seems like a great, luxurious box, and seems like one of the better quarterly co. boxes i've seen! im curious about the anti-aging system, and i love essie polishes! and the lip cream looks so pretty.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

The IT Kit alone goes for $99.00.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just got my NG x Quarterly box &amp; I love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for posting. I can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 13, 2013)

> Just got my NG x Quarterly box &amp; I love it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This box is amazing!!! Thanks for sharing! I am SO excited to get it! What does the ear cuff look like? I've been wanting to try one for awhile.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

That's such a nice box! I wish I had subscribed!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was wondering that myself. Can you share what it looks like. The ear cuff. Thank you.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to see more pictures! Did anyone else get their box yet? Can't wait to rock that stole and after a recent birthday need some quality anti aging skin care.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my NG x Quarterly box &amp; I love it!



Spoiler







The theme: Glam Grunge

My box includes:
*Jack Vartanian Studed Ear Cuff
*Vbeaute It Kit Anti Aging Skin Care System
*Bauble Bar Leather Dual Cone Cuff
*Pearl+ Luxury Soaps Detox Soap
*Marie Claire December issue
*Adrienne Landau Faux Fur Stole
*Essie Nail Polish in Shearling Darling
*Too Faced La Creme Color Drenched Lip Cream in Bumbleberry


 



Very cool box! Seems like a great value, I wish I had jumped on this one.  It's not even particularly my style but It seems very fun.  I love Nina Garcia!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not looking, I'm not looking, I'm not looking (or reading.... content...) but did anyone else get theirs yet??


----------



## mckondik (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow! Love the looks of that box. I think I need to ax some things and go for the 2nd one


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got a tracking number today from Quarterly. Yeah! They shipped it 2 days ago. They said before they had shipped it Last Friday, but who knows, at least it is on its way!,,I am so glad. From the spoilers the box looks awesome. . .cant wait!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 14, 2013)

I wasn't going to look......totally did though!  I'm excited to see it in person now.   Not really my style, but that is the fun of boxes, trying stuff you wouldn't otherwise!   I'm trying not to give any spoilers - but depending on the price of the piece from the designer name (can't see what it is exactly in the picture), this is a pretty high $$ box - I'm thinking its well over $200 easily.

I got my shipping notice today.  Coming by USPS - it's in California right now.  Hoping for Saturday with my Pop Sugar Nieman Marcus!


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh. My. WHAAATTTT? I am so happy I didn't pass on this box...it seriously looks like it could end up being my favorite box ever!! Leave it to Nina Garcia to curate one of the most unique and high end boxes out there! And to think, if I had gone for the NM PSMH box I would've passed on this (don't get me wrong, I think that box looks wonderful but this happens to be more my speed). I need my tracking info NOW!!

Cheers!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Oh. My. WHAAATTTT? I am so happy I didn't pass on this box...it seriously looks like it could end up being my favorite box ever!! Leave it to Nina Garcia to curate one of the most unique and high end boxes out there!Â And to think, if I had gone for the NM PSMH box I would've passed on this (don't get me wrong, I think that box looks wonderful but this happens to beÂ more my speed).Â I need my tracking info NOW!! Cheers! :beer:


 I too am so excited about getting this box, but, like you said I am still waiting tracking for USPS. Quarterly told me today and also gave me a tracking # that the Post Office has never heard of. So I still don't have it. They told me last Sat. They sent it last Fri., but they lied!!! Big time as it hasn't even been shipped! It was suppose to go out the door today, but as I said the tracking # has even been heard of. But I too, after seeing the Spoilers am excited and will keep my subscription to the box. I don't think Quarterly has ever had a box this exciting and valuable. I adding it up and it is worth well over $200. The IT kit it's self is $99.00. But it is something I will use as I am in my lower 50's and I need all the anti aging stuff I can get!!! LOL. Well ladies, I am glad most of you are happy with the box and I know I am too!!!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for the quality of the picture guys. The screen on my phone is cracked &amp; well, yeah lol. The ear cuff is tiny but super bad ass! I would take an upclose pic but I doubt it would be a good one. I can't wait for everyone to get theirs! I am so curious as to what lippy colors everyone gets.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I too am so excited about getting this box, but, like you said I am still waiting tracking for USPS. Quarterly told me today and also gave me a tracking # that the Post Office has never heard of. So I still don't have it. They told me last Sat. They sent it last Fri., but they lied!!! Big time as it hasn't even been shipped! It was suppose to go out the door today, but as I said the tracking # has even been heard of. But I too, after seeing the Spoilers am excited and will keep my subscription to the box. I don't think Quarterly has ever had a box this exciting and valuable. I adding it up and it is worth well over $200. The IT kit it's self is $99.00. But it is something I will use as I am in my lower 50's and I need all the anti aging stuff I can get!!! LOL. Well ladies, I am glad most of you are happy with the box and I know I am too!!!
I actually found my tracking info email in my spam folder! I don't have any other Quarterly subs, so my email shoved it to the side. Mine box is still in Cali and I'm not, but whatever. I'm so excited I don't care


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

Check your spam. That's where mine was sitting.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 15, 2013)

When I looked at my tracking info - it was odd - my package WAS actually received by USPS about 2 or 3 days before they got the electronic shipping info.  It was the weirdest tracking info I've seen - I think they were serious when they said Veteran's Day threw them off.....just reading between the lines on the status updates of my tracking info.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I looked at my tracking info - it was odd - my package WAS actually received by USPS about 2 or 3 days before they got the electronic shipping info.  It was the weirdest tracking info I've seen - I think they were serious when they said Veteran's Day threw them off.....just reading between the lines on the status updates of my tracking info.
My tracking info looking the same!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I looked at my tracking info - it was odd - my package WAS actually received by USPS about 2 or 3 days before they got the electronic shipping info.  It was the weirdest tracking info I've seen - I think they were serious when they said Veteran's Day threw them off.....just reading between the lines on the status updates of my tracking info.
little confused. did you get your package?  mine still shows sitting in pre-ship stage in CA 11/12.  how can you tell your package WAS received?  I only show in mine indication that the USPS got notification of a package.


----------



## rubyjuls (Nov 15, 2013)

I was told my card would be charged Tuesday and the box shipped today. As of today still no charge from them. Guess I'll be emailing again Monday if no charge shows up over the weekend. I'm trying to not spoil myself, but I'm so tempted to look at the picture!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  little confused. did you get your package?  mine still shows sitting in pre-ship stage in CA 11/12.  how can you tell your package WAS received?  I only show in mine indication that the USPS got notification of a package.
Oh no - mine is still in California too!  I'd be bragging if I had it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The USPS just got the package before it got the electronic shipping stuff is what it looks like - by 2 days.  Mine is showing "Arrived Partner shipping facility" on 11/12 and "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on 11/14.  Nothing since then.  Stuck in CA.....I am in Wisconsin.  My hopes for Saturday are quickly crashing.....maybe next Wednesday.


----------



## dayzeek (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no - mine is still in California too!  I'd be bragging if I had it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The USPS just got the package before it got the electronic shipping stuff is what it looks like - by 2 days.  Mine is showing "Arrived Partner shipping facility" on 11/12 and "Electronic Shipping Info Received" on 11/14.  Nothing since then.  Stuck in CA.....I am in Wisconsin.  My hopes for Saturday are quickly crashing.....maybe next Wednesday.
Same here. Yay Iowa and Wisconsin! We always get served last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Nov 15, 2013)

The only thing mine says is "Arrived Shipping Partner Facility" on the 12th.  That's it.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery and mine said at partner facility until it said it was out for delivery. I will try to get close up photos and post tonight. Does anybody care if I hide them in spoilers?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is out for delivery and mine said at partner facility until it said it was out for delivery. I will try to get close up photos and post tonight. Does anybody care if I hide them in spoilers?
'm definitely avoiding looking.  So post however you like.  I'm just trying to get a sense if my box is lost - or if it is shipping.  My tracking shows pre-shipment.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well my package is still sitting in CA where it started under Pre shipment! S much for them sending it last Friday like they told me. The electronic shipping notice didn't even get there till a few minutes ago. I am rather concerned about this. I can't see why a holiday should mess them up. They have had many to deal with already. I just hope I get this awesome package sooner rather than never!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. LOL. Just have to be patient, I guess!!!! : ). : )


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Same here. Yay Iowa and Wisconsin! We always get served last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 As I said above, the same holds true for Ohio! Midwest always runs last it seems! So sorry ladies, it seems we are all in the same boat.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh Ashley, thank you! I appreciate you showing the earring cuff and other items closer! Thank you so much! I like the cuff more than I thought. I have never worn one. Does your ear need to be pierced? Again, thank you!


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh Ashley, thank you! I appreciate you showing the earring cuff and other items closer! Thank you so much! I like the cuff more than I thought. I have never worn one. Does your ear need to be pierced? Again, thank you!
No it doesn't it just hooks kinda like an earring for a kid if you know what I'm talking about. I imagine you could put them anywhere you wanted on your ear. The items are totally not my normal style, but I'm excited to give them a try and change it up a little. That's kinda the idea of the boxes to me is to try something new.


----------



## polarama (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery today! I can't wait.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 16, 2013)

So Envious of you ladies...


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 16, 2013)

What a great value! It all seems very coordinated. I would only use the lipstick and nail polish so I'm glad I didn't buy it. I think I'll skip the next one too but I'll be trolling for spoilers.


----------



## annifer (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery today too!  So excited!!!


----------



## stasi7 (Nov 16, 2013)

I LOVE this box! I'll use everything in it. I can't wait until the next one!


----------



## polarama (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm very happy with it.  

There is a BaubleBar coupon and an IT KIT code.  The IT KIT is nicely sized.  The soap smells awesome.    Here's are some pics:


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 16, 2013)

My bauble bar code didn't work anyone else try yet?


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 16, 2013)

Got mine today and I'm so happy I decided to get this one!! 

I love the stole, polish, and skin care the most. I got the lip color in loganberry and it looks lighter and brighter on than it does in the tube, which was disappointing. The only thing I don't really like is the cuff.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 16, 2013)

Just received mine! So happy I took this risk!



Spoiler



I adore it all, even the cuff which felt a little too edgy for me at first but I'm now happily wearing it. 





And I loved how nicely everything was packed and presented. 





My Too Faced lip color was in Teddy Berry and it's a perfect plum shade for my complexion (horrifically pale). I love sheer lip products! I haven't tried the skin care products so we'll see how my sensitive skin copes but I'm excited for them as well. The only thing I'm not sure I can competently wear is the stole but I'm eager to try! Anyway, huge sigh of relief from me because I was a little worried about how such an expensive box would turn out and I'm super pleased with it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a great value! It all seems very coordinated. I would only use the lipstick and nail polish so I'm glad I didn't buy it. I think I'll skip the next one too but I'll be trolling for spoilers.
That's one thing that really impressed me. This box was extremely well done in terms of theme.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chachithegreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got mine today and I'm so happy I decided to get this one!! 

I love the stole, polish, and skin care the most. I got the lip color in loganberry and it looks lighter and brighter on than it does in the tube, which was disappointing. The only thing I don't really like is the cuff. 
Yay! I'm so happy to hear how much everyone loved their boxes! 

I felt lucky to get a lip color that worked for me. It was the one thing that varied in the boxes so it does seem a little risky. I'm going to have to read a little online to figure out how best to wear the stole. I love it but I've never worn anything like it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Just received mine! So happy I took this risk!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Amanda, I am glad you finally got yours! I am still waiting for mine. : ). And living off everyone's spoiler pics! LOL. Mine still hasn't budged from CA. Still sitting where it started, don't know what to do! Except to be patient! I am enjoying the spoilers though and your alls excitement!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Amanda, I am glad you finally got yours! I am still waiting for mine. : ). And living off everyone's spoiler pics! LOL. Mine still hasn't budged from CA. Still sitting where it started, don't know what to do! Except to be patient! I am enjoying the spoilers though and your alls excitement!!!
SpiritWind, if this is any consolation, mine LOOKED like it hadn't moved from CA since 11/12 (then 11/15 info sent).. no mention of box being picked up anytime...nothing else... then late tonight the tracking shows it at my post office (though I was at the post office today so there may be some missed info at the PO) regardless... I have avoided spoilers (yay! and thank you everyone for using the tags!!!!) and will get it Monday morning.  Have faith it is moving - the tracking isn't working though.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

> SpiritWind, if this is any consolation, mine LOOKED like it hadn't moved from CA since 11/12 (then 11/15 info sent).. no mention of box being picked up anytime...nothing else... thenÂ late tonight the tracking shows it at my post office (though I was at the post office today so there may be some missed info at the PO)Â regardless... I have avoided spoilers (yay! and thank you everyone for using the tags!!!!) and will get it Monday morning. Â Have faith it is moving - the tracking isn't working though.Â


 Thank you so much for the info and encouragement! LOL. I have been trying to be positive about this, but you know, sometimes it feels like everyone else has their stuff and showing it off (which is OK, and glad there are spoiler alerts). But I would like to have mine to play with too!!! : ). : ). Anyway, patience is the key and glad you are there to encourage me as well as I will try and encourage you!, : ). Take care and have an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

> SpiritWind, if this is any consolation, mine LOOKED like it hadn't moved from CA since 11/12 (then 11/15 info sent).. no mention of box being picked up anytime...nothing else... thenÂ late tonight the tracking shows it at my post office (though I was at the post office today so there may be some missed info at the PO)Â regardless... I have avoided spoilers (yay! and thank you everyone for using the tags!!!!) and will get it Monday morning. Â Have faith it is moving - the tracking isn't working though.Â


 MISHMISH. Where do you liveA. Just curious of where you live in relationship to me. Thank you ahead of time! Nancy


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MISHMISH. Where do you liveA. Just curious of where you live in relationship to me. Thank you ahead of time! Nancy
east coast - farther.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

> MISHMISH. Where do you liveA. Just curious of where you live in relationship to me. Thank you ahead of time! Nancy


 Thank you! : ) doing some detective work!!!!!


----------



## annifer (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine didn't update until this morning when it arrived at the post office.  This seems to be what's happening with everyone.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I guess I will just have to be patient!!! : ). LOL. It gets frustrating sometimes when things like this happen!


----------



## tracylynn528 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got mine today and I live in Wisconsin - I was very surprised it showed up so quickly!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks ladies! I guess I will just have to be patient!!! : ). LOL. It gets frustrating sometimes when things like this happen!
I understand! Mine hadn't updated at all since it was in Compton CA on the 12th. Suddenly today it said it was out for delivery. It happens fast! I hope yours makes it to you soon!

[Edit to remove typo.]


----------



## Eleda (Nov 17, 2013)

Excited about this box. what a well-curated shipment! cannot wait till mine arrives. I am a skincare lover and this is super cute, plus, I would never pay 100 dollars for the kit alone,so I love that Nina put it in the 1st box!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 17, 2013)

So jealous!  I'm in Wisconsin too - nothing here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Although, I am in a condo so if both of our "big package" mail boxes were taken up - mine might have been delayed, I guess.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Excited about this box. what a well-curated shipment! cannot wait till mine arrives. I am a skincare lover and this is super cute, plus, I would never pay 100 dollars for the kit alone,so I love that Nina put it in the 1st box!


 Eleda, I so agree with you about it being well curated! But you know I would expect nothing less from Nina! I guess that's why I went for the box in the first place! I knew she wouldn't let us down! And skin care is important as a base for fashion if you think about it. If we don't take good care of our skin and our protector and we let it go, we don't have a good foundation to put make up or clothes on. So that was great that she put it in the box. What surprized me was the lack of jewelry. I don't see though how the bracelet and spikes go with the rest of the box?.. I don't want to insult any one as this is my opinion but when I think about the look she was going for grunge, I guess leather and spikes are part of that! Other than the spikes and leather I would say it was curated well. I do know I like the box well enough to go at least another round in three months.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all! Did your boxes have codes in them for the Bauble Bar? Just wondering.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all! Did your boxes have codes in them for the Bauble Bar? Just wondering.
Yes. I haven't tried it yet but it only works for new customers so I guess it's lucky for me that I am. 

[Edited to remove spoiler]


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

WHOA! Amazing!  SO happy I went spoiler free on this one.  I personally wouldn't have enjoyed it if I saw the spoilers - but love the box itself!  Definitely outside my normal comfort zone but will rock it.


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is finally out for delivery! Relieved since like many of you my tracking never updated and I was beginning to grow concerned! Excited to finally see it in person.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is finally out for delivery! Relieved since like many of you my tracking never updated and I was beginning to grow concerned! Excited to finally see it in person.
Yay!! Sweet!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHOA! Amazing!  SO happy I went spoiler free on this one.  I personally wouldn't have enjoyed it if I saw the spoilers - but love the box itself!  Definitely outside my normal comfort zone but will rock it.
That's how I felt! I'm so glad I went spoiler free. Part of the awesomeness was opening it and seeing how thoughtfully everything was selected. I also agree - some of this is going to take me outside of my comfort zone but it's such an excellent opportunity and everything is so stylish that it's totally realistic for me to try!


----------



## annifer (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's how I felt! I'm so glad I went spoiler free. Part of the awesomeness was opening it and seeing how thoughtfully everything was selected. I also agree - some of this is going to take me outside of my comfort zone but it's such an excellent opportunity and everything is so stylish that it's totally realistic for me to try! 
I went spoiler free also.  It's so much more exciting not knowing what's in! This is easily my new favorite subscription and I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

I want to also thank everyone on here for being so great about using spoilers. I know we don't have to do so on these boards but for those that did, it made it easy for me to jump over words and avoid knowing what we were going to get - and ruining the experience and surprise for me.  Again, it wasn't necessary for you all do to it, but did notice the time you took to do so and I do want to thank you.


----------



## adrienne27 (Nov 18, 2013)

Got my box and LOVE everything. I am so thrilled I splurged on this one. Hands down the best curated box I have ever received! So happy with it. Hope you ladies feel the same!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to also thank everyone on here for being so great about using spoilers. I know we don't have to do so on these boards but for those that did, it made it easy for me to jump over words and avoid knowing what we were going to get - and ruining the experience and surprise for me.  Again, it wasn't necessary for you all do to it, but did notice the time you took to do so and I do want to thank you.
Absolutely! I feel the same way about spoilers, particularly for such a big ticket box! I wouldn't want to ruin the surprise for anyone. I've even kept spoilers off Twitter!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box and LOVE everything. I am so thrilled I splurged on this one. Hands down the best curated box I have ever received! So happy with it. Hope you ladies feel the same!
Yes yes yes! I adore mine! I'm really happy and agree with you totally. Nina Garcia did an amazing job!

I've received two Quarterly boxes and have to admit that the level of curation involved is really impressive from both. (I also get the Poketo box which had an excellent theme too.) As a company they seem to do really well in picking curators.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Got mine in today.  Nice products but most of it doesn't fit my personality.  I've put several items on my trade list.  If you're interested, let me know.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138640/utgal2004s-trade-list-added-nina-garcia-quarterly-items


----------



## Eleda (Nov 19, 2013)

and still waiting, no update on the usps site, just that it was initiated. getting impatient here, i need my box pronto.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and still waiting, no update on the usps site, just that it was initiated. getting impatient here, i need my box pronto.
I'm in the same boat.  I think I was one of the first initiated with electronic shipping info....yet it still sits in California.  Evidently patience is not my strong suit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 19, 2013)

absolutely no updates on the shipping. whats up, usps? anyone else still waiting?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2013)

FYI - heads up... They are releasing a few boxes weds for gifting. Watch the site


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI - heads up... They are releasing a few boxes weds for gifting. Watch the site
Thanks for the update.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  absolutely no updates on the shipping. whats up, usps? anyone else still waiting?
Nothing.  Mine says its still in California.  And I leave tomorrow for Thanksgiving so.......I won't be seeing anything for another week and a half.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Glad I looked at the spoilers no way I would have made it this long without looking.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing.  Mine says its still in California.  And I leave tomorrow for Thanksgiving so.......I won't be seeing anything for another week and a half.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Glad I looked at the spoilers no way I would have made it this long without looking.
If you tweet @QuarterlyPost or email them they're usually good about responding. So weird that it hasn't moved. Has anyone on the East Coast gotten theirs yet? I'm in Oregon so just one state away from where it originated.


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 20, 2013)

> If you tweet @QuarterlyPost or email them they're usually good about responding. So weird that it hasn't moved. Has anyone on the East Coast gotten theirs yet? I'm in Oregon so just one state away from where it originated.Â


 I am in the east coast and I got my box on Saturday but I never received any shipment notification or any email with tracking info. It just showed up via usps!! Prior to that I had emailed them asking if my box had shipped but I never got any reply.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am in the east coast and I got my box on Saturday but I never received any shipment notification or any email with tracking info. It just showed up via usps!! Prior to that I had emailed them asking if my box had shipped but I never got any reply.
Yes, I got my box on Saturday too. @wisconsinbeth you might want to contact Quarterly to see if anything went awry with your package?


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 20, 2013)

> Yes yes yes! I adore mine! I'm really happy and agree with you totally. Nina Garcia did an amazing job! I've received two Quarterly boxes and have to admit that the level of curation involved is really impressive from both. (I also get the Poketo box which had an excellent theme too.) As a company they seem to do really well in picking curators.Â


 I think Quarterly may be my new favorite company. I have a better chance of actually using most of the items in the box if I get one every 3 months instead of every month. I have so much makeup, nail polish, hair stuff, I could go on a no buy for a year with no problems.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 20, 2013)

I am on the east coast (northern VA to be specific) and I got mine Thursday of last week. I don't know if they did wave shipments or if all of them went out at same time. If you send them a tweet or something on facebook I think they reply quicker.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 21, 2013)

Still nothing - I'm afraid it may be lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sent them a message on Facebook and they told me to e-mail them.....so I did.  Now we wait and see.....


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still nothing - I'm afraid it may be lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sent them a message on Facebook and they told me to e-mail them.....so I did.  Now we wait and see.....
Oh - they did say that if it was lost they would replace it - so no harm, no foul.   I'm just glad I read the spoilers or I'd be dieing over here - lol.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestion to contact them versus just waiting.  My box is lost.  They are sending me out a new one next week and have given me a 10% off the next box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks everyone for the suggestion to contact them versus just waiting.  My box is lost.  They are sending me out a new one next week and have given me a 10% off the next box.
Oh good! I'm glad there's a resolution.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 27, 2013)

Was there a shoptiques card in this box too - or did my Popsugar one accidentally end up landing in my box when I put in on the table? If you say the latter, then I will stop looking for the PopSugar one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm guessing I know the answer (no, it didn't come in the box) ...just that I found the card underneath all the paper and items... weird where it "landed" .


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was there a shoptiques card in this box too - or did my Popsugar one accidentally end up landing in my box when I put in on the table? If you say the latter, then I will stop looking for the PopSugar one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm guessing I know the answer (no, it didn't come in the box) ...just that I found the card underneath all the paper and items... weird where it "landed" .
I know there was a Baublebar and a Vbeaute discount card in #NGQ01. There was another card for something but it wasn't a coupon/deal, just an advertisement, so I think I tossed it. It might have been Shoptiques? I can't remember!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my box today finally, wow did it take forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today finally, wow did it take forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay!


----------



## Eleda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! 




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and did you know you can wear that stole as a head piece? it look like a fur hat, so fun and warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and did you know you can wear that stole as a head piece? it look like a fur hat, so fun and warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would love to see how you ladies style the stole. I find it too small to do much with it, beside wear around the neck. I love the hat idea!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 6, 2013)

What a fabulous box and a great value!  (I should have expected no less from the fabulous Nina G.)  Totally wishing I had taken the plunge and subscribed now.  Thanks for sharing, all!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm so wishing I had splurged and gotten this!! But I was too nervous for her first box... Darn it! However I saw it mentioned that some boxes will be available for gifting.... Can we gift it to ourselves?? Lol


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so wishing I had splurged and gotten this!! But I was too nervous for her first box... Darn it! However I saw it mentioned that some boxes will be available for gifting.... Can we gift it to ourselves?? Lol
Yes, but I don't know when and whether it will be available. It probably depends on whether they have any spare boxes. The page with the boxes available for gifting is here - http://quarterly.co/gifts

Under Nina Garcia's page it just says it's not available for gifting yet.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, but I don't know when and whether it will be available. It probably depends on whether they have any spare boxes. The page with the boxes available for gifting is here - http://quarterly.co/gifts

Under Nina Garcia's page it just says it's not available for gifting yet. 
I actually may have a trade set up so I can get the box! So I may not have to worry about it! Yay! =D


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wanted everyone to know that the Nina Garcia box 2 is now slated for March! There are some delays on Quarterlys side I guess. Can't wait till we get it!


----------



## annifer (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wanted everyone to know that the Nina Garcia box 2 is now slated for March! There are some delays on Quarterlys side I guess. Can't wait till we get it!
I actually don't mind waiting an extra month, better for my bank account anyway, lol. I hope it's as good as the first one!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't mind waiting either because it will allow me to try a new sub in February.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, it's just as well. . . a few of my other Quarterly subs have also been delayed (by 1-2 months) so I'm getting used to the concept of the irregularity.


----------



## Carlat00 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm seriously considering signing up to receive this box, but that will mean that I have to get rid of pop sugar and the fabfitfun box.  What do you guys think?  Is this box worth getting rid of the other 2?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am also considering doing this box! I thought the first box was lovely though some of the items were not really me....and I do not know if I would have really used that lil faux fur capelet thingy. I'd love to get some feedback from you ladies!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 15, 2014)

I didn't like the caplet, but I actually traded it pretty easily. I also easily traded the ear cuff which wasn't my thing. It looked cute, but it hurt my ear and I have never been fans of clip ons.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 15, 2014)

I traded for an extra stole (from ashleygo actually!) and putting the two together makes a fantastic scarf! I get so many complements when I wear it and its just the right touch of luxury for me. It can really dress up jeans or add the final touch to a night out.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I traded for an extra stole (from ashleygo actually!) and putting the two together makes a fantastic scarf! I get so many complements when I wear it and its just the right touch of luxury for me. It can really dress up jeans or add the final touch to a night out.
THAT was a great idea. I think that was concern with the stole. I liked the faux fur but it looked a tad small and I didn't think I would actually get any use out of it.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 15, 2014)

I love using the stole as a scarf! And as silly as it might look, i actually on occasion use it as a headpiece. It works really well keeping my ears warm! I loved everything! I do still need to use the It Kit though... Just haven't gotten around to it. Really looking forward to the next one!! By the way, if you got their survey for $10 off you can apply it to your current sub as well. I tweeted their account and they put it towards my Nina box. =)


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just signed up for the next box, can't wait!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cancelled my PS and BB &amp; taking the plunge!


----------



## mollymcd (Feb 14, 2014)

Just subscribed as well! Very eager to receive this box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2014)

Just subscribed!

Does anyone know when it ships in March?

Assuming everyone was happy with last quarters box?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I actually emailed them this weekend to find out if they have ETA yet on the boxes. I will post their response as soon as I receive it ðŸ˜Š


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I received a response from quarterly and they didn't specify an exact date just that they would start sending them next month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I will not subscribe to this box. I will not subscribe to this box. I will not subscribe to this box!!! :eusa_whistle: OK that might be a lie!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received a response from quarterly and they didn't specify an exact date just that they would start sending them next month.
Do they send email notifications with tracking when the boxes ship?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will not subscribe to this box. I will not subscribe to this box. I will not subscribe to this box!!!







OK that might be a lie!
Ha!

You are SO subscribing to this box Mindy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are a horrible liar!

Don't want to push you.

But Nina Garcia is totally awesome.

For those of you who got last quarters box,

what was the approximate value of the box?

Also did anyone ever get another box from Quarterly Co?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!

You are SO subscribing to this box Mindy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are a horrible liar!

Don't want to push you.

But Nina Garcia is totally awesome.
Haha, I believe you are 100% correct! I've gone as far as making an account and they keep sending me "reminder" e-mails that it's still available. I'm going to leave it to fate. If it's still available Thursday I will sign up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I believe you are 100% correct! I've gone as far as making an account and they keep sending me "reminder" e-mails that it's still available. I'm going to leave it to fate. If it's still available Thursday I will sign up!
I totally understand. I did that same thing and then just recently caved.

I felt entitled after I canceled a few of the beauty subs that weren't doing it for me anymore.

I also just signed up for the LE Popsugar Resort box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since it's almost Tuesday, I am pretty certain your Thursday deadline will work!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi ladies.. I'm so tempted to sign up, the last box looked amazing. FYI- I sent quarterly an email asking if they'd offer any kind of promo for new subscribers- they emailed me back &amp; gave me 10% off in my account for the next Nina box. Every little bit matters... Now I just have to pull the trigger.. Aka press the subscribe button


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I



> Do they send email notifications with tracking when the boxes ship?


 I believe so. I also think they will send an email out before they actually ship to let is know the boxes are ready.


----------



## mckondik (Feb 25, 2014)

Just cancelled FabFitFun and Sample Society to try this. Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah! I still haven't signed up. Will it ship early in the month? I've opened and closed the sign up page about 50 times!


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah! I still haven't signed up. Will it ship early in the month? I've opened and closed the sign up page about 50 times!
Just saw a tweet from Nina Garcia saying that there are two weeks left, so my guess is that we will be receiving the box my mid March.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool, I look forward to it!! Finally!!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah! I still haven't signed up. Will it ship early in the month? I've opened and closed the sign up page about 50 times!
Hahaha, I've been doing the same thing!


----------



## digitalgrrl (Feb 27, 2014)

Is there anyone that got the last box that can show me a picture of the Jack Vartanian ear cuff being worn?  I'm considering trading someone for it and the only pictures I can find are of the cuff itself.  I can't really get an idea of the size of it from them.  It would be much appreciated!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 27, 2014)

> Is there anyone that got the last box that can show me a picture of the Jack Vartanian ear cuff being worn?Â  I'm considering trading someone for it and the only pictures I can find are of the cuff itself.Â  I can't really get an idea of the size of it from them.Â  It would be much appreciated!


 http://onlinestore.jackvartanian.com/br03421t_spike-piercing/p There is a pic here of a girl wearing it. I'm sure ours wasn't this expensive... But same cuff....


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 1, 2014)

First spoiler from Nina Garcia in Instagram.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First spoiler from Nina Garcia in Instagram.



How is that a spoiler its a website ... I am confused


----------



## AshleyCT (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is that a spoiler its a website ... I am confused
It's a link to an instagram pic that Nina posted, lol.


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 1, 2014)

> How is that a spoiler its a website ... I am confused


 That's a link to a post on Instagram from Nina Garcia revealing a spoiler.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 1, 2014)

> First spoiler from Nina Garcia in Instagram.


 Ok I may be asking a completely dumb question.. But does anyone know exactly what it is? I mean it looks like a notebook of some kind, but does anyone know what exactly it's for or is in it?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 1, 2014)

It looks kinda like these: http://www.smythson.com/us/stationery/leather-diaries-and-organisers.html?p=3





But Im not sure because they dont seem to have the right green.  But they *are* customizable.  And they're pretty expensive, practically costing the price of the box to begin with.  And I can't seem to find the right grain either.

So basically, I think its possible its Smythson but definitely not positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Tossing it out there, though.


----------



## eallen014 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just saw on Nina Garcia's facebook page that it is supposed to ship on the 14th! So excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Ohhh!  I just saw the update, too:

From Facebook:

So happy to announce the theme of my second box #NGQ02 Quarterly: I will be celebrating my 5 years Marie Claire! ship The Box will ship on March 14, the box and it will include 15 products that range from accessories, fashion, beauty, and home. Many items in #NGQ02 are exclusive, one-of-a-kind designer products created just for my Quarterly box.

EEEE!!!  What will we be getting!?  Fifteen things with *many* items being exclusive and one-of-a-kind intrigues me mightily!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is a link to the article where that quote is from...

http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-130000552.html


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm really excited about this.  I was bummed when I missed out on the last one (I didn't even know it existed) because the contents were so fun and unique.

This box has far more items and it looks like it will have a wider variety which sounds awesome.  One of the custom items is probably the notebook (embossed with #fashionnotes).  I also realized that Graphic Image notebooks have been popping up in subs, so that could be it what it is.

I'm hoping for a clutch of some kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

15 products?! I'm sure it was comical how fast I pulled up the website and subscribed! I had held off because of an Anthropologie shopping spree that got a little out of control! Oh well!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have subscribed from day 1! I love Nina and so excited about this box! Go Nina! I think this will be a real special box. . .she can be full of surprises! She always has been! You never know what she will think about something. . . Love it!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

15 products?! I'm sure it was comical how fast I pulled up the website and subscribed! I had held off because of an Anthropologie shopping spree that got a little out of control! Oh well!
I did exactly the same thing.  Actually I had subscribed earlier than unsubscribed because I got sucked back to Popsugar and a few others (/sigh). 

The second I read that Facebook post, I went right over there and clicked Subscribe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Then I told my husband he just got me my wedding anniversary present (it's next month) and he is the greatest husband on earth and so thoughtful, too! Haha!  He just rolled his eyes.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh!  I just saw the update, too:

From Facebook:

So happy to announce the theme of my second box #NGQ02 Quarterly: I will be celebrating my 5 years Marie Claire! ship The Box will ship on March 14, the box and it will include 15 products that range from accessories, fashion, beauty, and home. Many items in #NGQ02 are exclusive, one-of-a-kind designer products created just for my Quarterly box.

EEEE!!!  What will we be getting!?  Fifteen things with *many* items being exclusive and one-of-a-kind intrigues me mightily!
Ahhh! So glad I decided to bite the bullet and give this sub a chance! Fifteen items! Wow!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

15 products?! I'm sure it was comical how fast I pulled up the website and subscribed! I had held off because of an Anthropologie shopping spree that got a little out of control! Oh well!
I just did the same thing! I think I read somewhere that there were only 150 boxes left. Lucky us we got in before it sold out!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

The deadline to purchase is TOMORROW!!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh gosh, finding MUT has been a blessing and a curse.. I just caved in and ordered after seeing "15 products". I think this is a legit sickness lol. Now brings my subscriptions from 7 to 8. Yikes! I sure am excited though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'd buy a 15 item $100 box from anyone! :laughno: The fact that it's Nina Garcia makes it 100x better! I'm such a mark for these kind of things. This quote from the Mindy Project solidified the shows place in my heart and sums up my life all too well: Mindy: [narrating] Like anyone who goes to the bookstore, I wasn't there to buy books. I do that on the internet at, like, 50% off and free shipping and no tax. [out loud] Oh, my God, $28.95 for a book? [narrating] But luckily, this time, I made an exception, *because if there's one thing that I can never resist, it's a good tote bag.* [to guy in bookstore] Hey, are you gonna buy that book? Matt: I was thinking about it. Mindy: I'm only asking because I have two books and you have one. So, if we combine them, I could get a tote bag. Matt: But why wouldn't I get the free tote bag? Mindy: 'Cause you're a guy. What do you need a tote bag for? Matt: I can store all my tote bags I don't use in it.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 6, 2014)

Couldn't help it. I subscribed!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, after signing up for this and the PS Resort box, I am officially on no buy for the rest of eternity March. Looking forward to a great box though!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh this box sounds amazeballs!

I subscribed a few weeks ago....tempted to gift one now.

Were there any variations in her last box?


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

So I am not sure about this spoiler...

It looks like 4 notebooks in a red case. Is that was everyone else thinks it is? They look like a perfect size for the purse and I could see having something to take notes on would be a must have for Nina...but could it be something else? Nothing on the fashionnote instagram site gave me any other clues.


----------



## subbox (Mar 6, 2014)

15 items! That's like each item costing ~$7. 

I went and subscribed immediately after reading this!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

I really, really, really can't afford to purchase this box, so I hope there are plenty of items up for trade (although of course I want everyone who bought it to love it).


----------



## Andi B (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  15 items! That's like each item costing ~$7. 

I went and subscribed immediately after reading this!
Why did you have to push me over the edge with this!!!!  Thanks, but my wallet hates you!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  15 items! That's like each item costing ~$7. 

I went and subscribed immediately after reading this!
That's exactly how I justified it!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

I subscribed last month and was having second thoughts.  I am now glad to see a spoiler that there are 15 items.  I could use the book if it has blank pages.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh this box sounds amazeballs!

I subscribed a few weeks ago....tempted to gift one now.

Were there any variations in her last box?
I looked and I don't think this one has an option to gift.  And I don't think you can buy more than one unless you sign in as another user.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh this box sounds amazeballs!

I subscribed a few weeks ago....tempted to gift one now.

Were there any variations in her last box?

The boxes were identical last time, no variations.

Quarterly is weird about gifting (there are only a few you can technically gift) but I can't see why you couldn't sign up and put the shipping address as anything you want.  I haven't tried it but it seems like that should work.

Oh, wait.  I just saw that you were already a subscriber.... Never mind, my idea probably wouldn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why did you have to push me over the edge with this!!!!  Thanks, but my wallet hates you!





Hahah. You'll thank me once you get your box! (At least, I really hope so).


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys, just FYI if you want an idea of some *possible* spoilers, pick up the latest issue of Marie Claire. In the March issue she has a spread about her last five years as the editor and there are a ton of things in that collage that could be items she includes in the box. From what I saw I would say we're going to get a clutch of some kind and some kind of bracelet or cuff, again. Also, the whole magazine this issue was pretty heavily inspired by the newest Dolce &amp; Gabbana collection which is very Romanesque and classic Italian so I am dying for some pretty goddess-style jewelry...Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, just FYI if you want an idea of some *possible* spoilers, pick up the latest issue of Marie Claire. In the March issue she has a spread about her last five years as the editor and there are a ton of things in that collage that could be items she includes in the box. From what I saw I would say we're going to get a clutch of some kind and some kind of bracelet or cuff, again. Also, the whole magazine this issue was pretty heavily inspired by the newest Dolce &amp; Gabbana collection which is very Romanesque and classic Italian so I am dying for some pretty goddess-style jewelry...Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I also noticed that and was hoping for a clutch and a cuff because of it!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who got the same ideas.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also noticed that and was hoping for a clutch and a cuff because of it!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who got the same ideas.
I am hoping for a necklace


----------



## s112095 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whoever did the breakdown of 15 items to $100 thanks.. or not thanks. I've ordered after canceling a few weeks ago.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness I am SO excited for this one! I'm glad I was able to trade for the first box because I LOVED it! I think I'll love this one even more! 15 items?!? AH! I need it now! Lol


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping for a necklace
In all honesty, I am, too!  Last time there was an earring and a cuff so this time there is a higher probability of there being a necklace, right?  *crosses fingers*


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever did the breakdown of 15 items to $100 thanks.. or not thanks. I've ordered after canceling a few weeks ago. 
I feel the same way I canceled (actually made my husband do it because I couldn't pull the trigger) and now I'm crying on the inside, but I have already spent too much on this AND it's still a gamble for me. I wonder if they will still have boxes after people start getting theirs. My hope is that the items I want go up for trade.


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In all honesty, I am, too!  Last time there was an earring and a cuff so this time there is a higher probability of there being a necklace, right?  *crosses fingers*
They had a gorgeous gold hoop/tooth necklace in that spread that I was eyeing. It was probably WAY too expensive to include but maybe something like it??? IDK I am really excited about this box, though. I think it's going to be amazing!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

I have got to find a copy of Marie Claire tonight! I must see this spread!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, damn - that article just pushed me over the edge. Had to drop everything I was doing to sign up real quick. I am already way over my blow-money budget for this month after buying three pairs of boots (my other weakness) and the Popsugar LE box...hope it's as good as it sounds. Love Nina, so I'm trusting her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> Guys, just FYI if you want an idea of some *possible* spoilers, pick up the latest issue of Marie Claire.





> 15 products?! I'm sure it was comical how fast I pulled up the website and subscribed! I had held off because of an Anthropologie shopping spree that got a little out of control! Oh well!





> Well, after signing up for this and the PS Resort box, I am officially on no buy for the rest of eternity March. Looking forward to a great box though!


 I'm with you guys! Could. Not. Stop. Myself. Now I also need to pick up the March issue of MC. I need to see that spread!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish I could scan the spread for you guys but I don't have a scanner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Mar 6, 2014)

When does Quarterly charge your card?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When does Quarterly charge your card?
they charge me when I placed my order


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally bit the bullet and subscribed! This will be my most expensive subscription box ever, but I trust Nina and her flawless taste. Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I wish I could scan the spread for you guys but I don't have a scanner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Take pictures????


----------



## subbox (Mar 6, 2014)

She's tweeted saying there are only 30 boxes left!

https://twitter.com/ninagarcia


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 6, 2014)

UGH. I want this so badly, and for 15 items I think it might be worth it.... should I?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

I subscribed to this sometime after the last one was out.  But, when I click on my account and look at orders it does not say there is an invoice.  Am I still getting the box?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

> I wish I could scan the spread for you guys but I don't have a scanner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just picked up the March Marie Claire on my way home and currently in Heaven fawning over page 110. Love! Thank you!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2014)

On case anyone wants a look at the MC 5 years of Nina spread...


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On case anyone wants a look at the MC 5 years of Nina spread...












Thank you so much for posting this!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subscribed to this sometime after the last one was out.  But, when I click on my account and look at orders it does not say there is an invoice.  Am I still getting the box?
I just found my answer.  They don't charge until they are ready to ship.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGH. I want this so badly, and for 15 items I think it might be worth it.... should I? 
Doooo itttt!!!!!!!!  I just did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh god, oh god... I just did it... I caved in and subscribed. I couldn't bear to spend $100 on the Popsugar Resort box but somehow this managed to suck me in. Please take care of me/my wallet Nina! XD


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2014)

SOLD OUT!! Now shows wait list,,,


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just found my answer.  They don't charge until they are ready to ship.
So does this mean as long as you subscribed before it's sold out, you'll get charged and receive a box?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So does this mean as long as you subscribed before it's sold out, you'll get charged and receive a box?
I have already been charged


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have already been charged
I guess I have to wait since I just signed up an hour ago? I checked my credit card account and it says $0.00 pending from Quarterly Co so hopefully this means I'll get charged soon...

Did you get an invoice/confirmation email?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have already been charged

Maybe yours has shipped?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I havent been charged yet, I went to check.  I've subbed and unsubbed several times and they never charged me those times. 

Im guessing they wont until a) March 7th since thats the order deadline or B) when it ships or, of course, c) who knows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## alliekers (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like I snagged one just in time. So glad I was able to get one before they sold out. Keeping fingers crossed for a fun box!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have already been charged
So when did you subscribe?  I checked my VISA and have not been charged yet.  Do you see anything under your account?


----------



## BratzFan (Mar 6, 2014)

I impulsively subscribed earlier today. I didn't love the last box but I'll have 15 items to choose from this time around


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I still haven't been charged for my box yet and I subbed 2 months ago. I was told I won't be charged until around the ship date. I am guessing i will be charged a week before it ships.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still haven't been charged for my box yet and I subbed 2 months ago. I was told I won't be charged until around the ship date. I am guessing i will be charged a week before it ships.
Oh good.  I am not the only one not charged.  I panicked when they sold out and I did not see a charge on my credit card.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Oh good. Â I am not the only one not charged. Â I panicked when they sold out and I did not see a charge on my credit card.


 I haven't either and I have subscribed since day 1. When her box first came out I think I was the first one to sign up!!! LOL I like her and was so excited to get a box curated by Nina!!! : )


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 7, 2014)

I would be really happy if the box included any of the following items:

- Necklace

- Watch 

- Clutch


----------



## pg10 (Mar 7, 2014)

I emailed Quarterly about not having an invoice but having subscribed a week ago, and they confirmed that as long as your subscription went through before the sold out sign went up then the box will happily be on it's way on the 14th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now to to just kill time!


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 7, 2014)

I hesitated and now it's sold out! Oh well, I'm sad but my bank account is super happy. I'll just have to stalk what you guys get!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 10, 2014)

Ladies, I am getting SO excited for this box! I have really high expectations due to the cost, so I hope I'm not let down. Her first box was PERFECTION. Any predictions? Originally my  mom bought this box and she was going to share with me, but I broke down and bought it because I couldn't bear the thought of having to share with someone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It ships this Friday right? EEEEEK!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quarterly just wrote me that Nina's box will be going out later this week! Are you as excited as I am??


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 10, 2014)

> Quarterly just wrote me that Nina's box will be going out later this week! Are you as excited as I am??


 SO excited! Just based on the one spoiler, I think it's going to be a fabulous box!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quarterly just wrote me that Nina's box will be going out later this week! Are you as excited as I am??
Yes! I'm excited to get my first Quarterly box. I've gone back and forth about whether or not I should have bought it. Since there's only been one box so far, it's hard to guess what will be in this one. (Unlike the Popsugar boxes that follow a formula.) I'm hoping to discover some new favourites.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 10, 2014)

My first Quarterly box &amp; Nina box. I hope it's wonderful!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm having a freak out moment.  It's worse because I cannot get a hold of Quarterly and they dont seem to have a phone number ANYWHERE (if anyone knows one, tell me, please!!)

I was looking at my account and noticed my credit information wasn't right so I went in to change it to the new one.  Except it won't let me!!  It declines every card I try with a 402 code. 

I'm terrified that I'm not gonna get my box because it won't let me pay! 

Okay, Im basically just frustrated at the lack of communication and I'm sure I'll somehow get it resolved.  /sigh


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm having a freak out moment.  It's worse because I cannot get a hold of Quarterly and they dont seem to have a phone number ANYWHERE (if anyone knows one, tell me, please!!)

I was looking at my account and noticed my credit information wasn't right so I went in to change it to the new one.  Except it won't let me!!  It declines every card I try with a 402 code. 

I'm terrified that I'm not gonna get my box because it won't let me pay! 

Okay, Im basically just frustrated at the lack of communication and I'm sure I'll somehow get it resolved.  /sigh
I don't see a phone number, but check your bank to see if they charged you. This happened to me, with another sub and I kept getting an error, then I checked my bank account and found they had charged me 5 times!


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

You know what? I just checked mine and where it says "card ending in:" it's blank! I wonder if that's a glitch.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know what? I just checked mine and where it says "card ending in:" it's blank! I wonder if that's a glitch.
Thats EXACTLY what mine is doing!!  I wanted to change the card anyway so I didnt think about it.  I did check my card account to see if anything was wrong there and everything is fine.

It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one seeing that blank...  Maybe that means they'll have to fix something and it's not just me!

I messaged them on Facebook because I've gotten no reply to the email I sent them on Thursday and they just said "oh, send us an email".


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats EXACTLY what mine is doing!!  I wanted to change the card anyway so I didnt think about it.  I did check my card account to see if anything was wrong there and everything is fine.

It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one seeing that blank...  Maybe that means they'll have to fix something and it's not just me!

I messaged them on Facebook because I've gotten no reply to the email I sent them on Thursday and they just said "oh, send us an email". 
Mine is also blank for the credit card!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats EXACTLY what mine is doing!!  I wanted to change the card anyway so I didnt think about it.  I did check my card account to see if anything was wrong there and everything is fine.

It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one seeing that blank...  Maybe that means they'll have to fix something and it's not just me!

I messaged them on Facebook because I've gotten no reply to the email I sent them on Thursday and they just said "oh, send us an email". 


Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know what? I just checked mine and where it says "card ending in:" it's blank! I wonder if that's a glitch.

I just updated my card and it shows my credit card information now. So... IDK. I just hope they don't double charge me because I checked my credit card and they charged me $0.00 like they did when I signed up and entered my credit card info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I just updated my card and it shows my credit card information now. So... IDK. I just hope they don't double charge me because I checked my credit card and they charged me $0.00 like they did when I signed up and entered my credit card info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just updated as well, and now I see my numbers. Thanks!

I hope they don't double charge me either, unless the box rocks and I get two of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine was blank too. I am glad you caught it and shared it with us before the shipping date. I would have hated to loose out on this box because my CC info was not registered, but now I feel extra safe. Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm still having no luck updating.  My cards are good, no fraud alerts, nothing.  Just the weird "Payment Declined" notice every time!  Take my money already!!  Hah.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just checked my account and it looks okay. My CC numbers are still there so I hope it goes through.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still having no luck updating.  My cards are good, no fraud alerts, nothing.  Just the weird "Payment Declined" notice every time!  Take my money already!!  Hah.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it works out for you! Thanks for alerting us about this!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Received an email from Quarterly and they said my box will be shipped on Friday! Super excited! Does anyone know if they send it USPS? If so I may not get mine right away. My mailman doesn't like to deliver my packages.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received an email from Quarterly and they said my box will be shipped on Friday! Super excited! Does anyone know if they send it USPS? If so I may not get mine right away. My mailman doesn't like to deliver my packages.
OMG that's so fast! I haven't gotten any emails from Quarterly. XD I hope you get yours really quickly!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 10, 2014)

If i do I will for sure post pics! Might need some help with how to put it in a spoiler lol!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahhhh!!  I haven't gotten any emails either but I know they were gonna start shipping on the 14th.  Nice to see they actually are! *cough*glossybox*cough*


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

> Ahhhh!!Â  I haven't gotten any emails either but I know they were gonna start shipping on the 14th.Â  Nice to see they actually are! *cough*glossybox*cough*


 Did you get your cc situation fixed?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhh!!  I haven't gotten any emails either but I know they were gonna start shipping on the 14th.  Nice to see they actually are! *cough*glossybox*cough*
(lol I've given up on glossybox ever arriving on time)


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get your cc situation fixed?
Nope, not yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My only hope is that its all just a glitch in their system and they actually do have my (original) credit card info.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 10, 2014)

> Nope, not yet.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  My only hope is that its all just a glitch in their system and they actually do have my (original) credit card info.Â


 Have you tried their twitter help? I used that to get the $10 credit applied to my account. They were very quick to help!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you tried their twitter help? I used that to get the $10 credit applied to my account. They were very quick to help!
I dont have a Twitter account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did check that out and see that it does look like someone is paying attention to it. I might have to sign up if no one gets back to me by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 11, 2014)

> I dont have a Twitter account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I did check that out and see that it does look like someone is paying attention to it. I might have to sign up if no one gets back to me by tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should try emailing again using your original email to follow up. I did that before and they responded the same day I sent the follow up.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You should try emailing again using your original email to follow up. I did that before and they responded the same day I sent the follow up.
Thank you for the tip, I will go do that right now!


----------



## subbox (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine still hasn't been charged either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

emailed them today. 

Does anyone where the boxes ship from? I think I might go spoiler free for this one.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still hasn't been charged either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

emailed them today. 

Does anyone where the boxes ship from? I think I might go spoiler free for this one. 
They're based in Los Angeles but I don't know if thats also where they ship from.


----------



## phanne (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still hasn't been charged either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

emailed them today. 

Does anyone where the boxes ship from? I think I might go spoiler free for this one. 
Since they only charge sales tax for CA residents, I'd say it's coming from there.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Hooray!

Quarterly just got back to me and said they had all my information and everything looks fine and it'll ship on Friday!!  So I don't know *what* is going on with their site but I no longer care! Hah!

*runs around screaming with happiness and anticipation*


----------



## phanne (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray!

Quarterly just got back to me and said they had all my information and everything looks fine and it'll ship on Friday!!  So I don't know *what* is going on with their site but I no longer care! Hah!

*runs around screaming with happiness and anticipation*
YAY! Congrats!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hooray!

Quarterly just got back to me and said they had all my information and everything looks fine and it'll ship on Friday!!  So I don't know *what* is going on with their site but I no longer care! Hah!

*runs around screaming with happiness and anticipation*
Aww, so happy it worked out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 11, 2014)

Really happy with Quarterly CS! I emailed them about 5 days ago about a possible discount and I thought they wouldn't bother responding after the box sold out. But they replied today and gave me a $10 credit to my account! So hopefully it will be applied since I haven't been charged yet. DD


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Mine still hasn't been charged either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> emailed them today.Â  Does anyone where the boxes ship from? I think I might go spoiler free for this one.Â


 Los Angeles and it takes forever! Mine took over a week last time it shipped to central Ohio!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in WA so if they send priority mail I could have it on MONDAY!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 11, 2014)

> Really happy with Quarterly CS! I emailed them about 5 days ago about a possible discount and I thought they wouldn't bother responding after the box sold out. But they replied today and gave me a $10 credit to my account! So hopefully it will be applied since I haven't been charged yet. DD


 Thanks! You just gave me hope. I haven't been charged yet either, so I went ahead &amp; sent them a mssg about the discount. Fingers crossed. Either way, I'm pretty excited about this box full of 15 Nina goodies!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks!
You just gave me hope. I haven't been charged yet either, so I went ahead &amp; sent them a mssg about the discount. Fingers crossed. Either way, I'm pretty excited about this box full of 15 Nina goodies!
I really hope that you get the discount too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 12, 2014)

> I really hope that you get the discount too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks!


----------



## mollymcd (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone else on the waitlist for this box? I really hope they open it up!


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 12, 2014)

Do you happen to have Quarterly's email address? pretty please.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you happen to have Quarterly's email address? pretty please.




[email protected]

[email protected]

However, you might want to try their twitter page or facebook page first.  You will get help WAY faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2014)

So this ships Friday, right? Has anyone been charged?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this ships Friday, right? Has anyone been charged?
I keep checking, but they haven't charged me yet! I'm getting anxious, lol. XD


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

So I was bored and looking through Nina's Twitter... and I know the first spoiler was posted some pages back but that was on Instagram and the photo quality of it wasn't the best. Nina actually posted the same spoiler on Twitter too, but the photo quality is better and you can actually see more! This photo makes me more excited about the spoiler and I wonder if we could possibly get variations in color. Or if we get the entire set... 









Original tweet: 


IG photo: 


I just want this box already!!! But I haven't even been charged. XD


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was bored and looking through Nina's Twitter... and I know the first spoiler was posted some pages back but that was on Instagram and the photo quality of it wasn't the best. Nina actually posted the same spoiler on Twitter too, but the photo quality is better and you can actually see more! This photo makes me more excited about the spoiler and I wonder if we could possibly get variations in color. Or if we get the entire set... 





I'm guessing we will just get one because she says "item".  That post also makes it clear that it IS one of the customized items, as well.  I'm hoping for blue or purple or pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't think this is SUPER AWESOME mainly because I can just go and buy one for $5 that will do the same thing BUT I still think its fun and I can't wait to see what else!  I wish she'd give another spoiler but now its sold out I suppose she doesnt need to.  /sigh


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2014)

> I keep checking, but they haven't charged me yet! I'm getting anxious, lol. XD


 Me too!!!! And I love all the different colors of those notebooks! No clue what I'll use it for.... But hopefully I'll get a fun pretty color! =)


----------



## phanne (Mar 13, 2014)

They just got back to me about the last four numbers not showing up on my account.

Quote: Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. This is indeed a glitch, our apologies! It will not effect your order for NIna Garcia and you are all se to receive NGQ02, which is shipping out tomorrow. Please get back to me with any questions, we think you are going to love it!
 I also haven't been charged yet.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got charged! So they are probably processing now, as we type. Very excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got charged too! Yippee,


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2014)

Yay! Just charged and got the confirmation email! =D


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too! Isn't it funny that we're all EXCITED about getting our credit cards charged?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Me too! Isn't it funny that we're all EXCITED about getting our credit cards charged?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Who would have thought???? LOL less I giggles for the thought of this box, PSMH LE Resort and Fab, Fit, Fun. All in March!! Who would have thunk????


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

WHOO! Just got my confirmation. My account page says it has already shipped. I am in So Cal so I hope I get it really soon!!


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too! Charged! I can't wait! Now question is do I go spoiler free? hmmm


----------



## phanne (Mar 13, 2014)

What does you account page look like?

Nina Garcia #NGQ02 has shipped; #NGQ03 ships in 2 months.

Credit: $0.00

And i don't have an invoice

Invoices You have no orders yet.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does you account page look like?

Nina Garcia #NGQ02 has shipped; #NGQ03 ships in 2 months.

Credit: $0.00 Cancel

And i don't have an invoice

Invoices You have no orders yet.
Mines is the same way. This is my first order not sure what it's suppose to look like.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! Charged! I can't wait! Now question is do I go spoiler free? hmmm





I want to so badly. I know the boxes are always more fun when you don't see spoilers, but then again, I miss out on all the fun over the couple of days between seeing spoilers and getting my box here on the boards.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm so pissed right now.

Just got an email saying my payment was declined.  And this was AFTER they got back to me and said everything was fine!!!

It's NOT my card either!!  UGH!  My card is FINE!

Im so unhappy there is NO phone number ANYWHERE for this company.


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to so badly. I know the boxes are always more fun when you don't see spoilers, but then again, I miss out on all the fun over the couple of days between seeing spoilers and getting my box here on the boards.
This is exactly my problem! I love the box so much more without spoilers but I miss all the fun when I'm not on this board. Haha MUT is addictive!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *phanne* 


  What does you account page look like?

Nina Garcia #NGQ02 has shipped; #NGQ03 ships in 2 months.

Credit: $0.00 Cancel

And i don't have an invoice

Invoices You have no orders yet.
Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mines is the same way. This is my first order not sure what it's suppose to look like.
Mine looked that way too. However, after I got my invoice, my account page shows that I am not subscribed to anything, and Nina shows at a Wait List for me. 

For those who have ordered before...is that normal?


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHOO! Just got my confirmation. My account page says it has already shipped. I am in So Cal so I hope I get it really soon!!
Who is it being shipped by? Fedex, Smart post, USPS?


----------



## phanne (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so pissed right now.

Just got an email saying my payment was declined.  And this was AFTER they got back to me and said everything was fine!!!

It's NOT my card either!!  UGH!  My card is FINE!

Im so unhappy there is NO phone number ANYWHERE for this company.
Raise hell! I'm so sorry. You have really gotten the short end of the stick on this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginmorel (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so pissed right now.

Just got an email saying my payment was declined.  And this was AFTER they got back to me and said everything was fine!!!

It's NOT my card either!!  UGH!  My card is FINE!

Im so unhappy there is NO phone number ANYWHERE for this company.
Oh no! Try facebook maybe? All companies seem to reply much faster when you post on FB and forward the email you received from them telling you everything was fine.


----------



## phanne (Mar 13, 2014)

WOO, my invoice page just updated and I got an email! Nothing on my bank account. I wonder if it can stay that way and I still get the box, lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Try facebook maybe? All companies seem to reply much faster when you post on FB and forward the email you received from them telling you everything was fine.
how do i forward an email to facebook!?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine shows still subbed to Nina and under invoices it shows an invoice number, complete, and the amount I paid. Saffyra- I'd definitely try the quarterly post twitter. (Even if you have to make an account for it) That way you get a fast response!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who is it being shipped by? Fedex, Smart post, USPS?




It does not say, no tracking or anything yet. My invoice now says shipment is ready so maybe it has not gone out yet after all. Any previous subscribers remember how the first box was shipped?


----------



## phanne (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who is it being shipped by? Fedex, Smart post, USPS?




It does not say, no tracking or anything yet. My invoice now says shipment is ready so maybe it has not gone out yet after all. Any previous subscribers remember how the first box was shipped? 

If you go back to page 5 of this thread, they mention USPS tracking numbers for the last box. I would assume it would be the same. But that's just a guess.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got an invoice too!  Woohoo


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking from experience (I got a Quarterly package last week), it takes several days after it shows as shipped on the site until you get your tracking information (via email) and then it takes another few days for delivery. I think they're still working out the issues with their shipping process. It freaked me out to see it had shipped and yet have no tracking information on it for days but when I was checking Twitter it looked like a lot of other people had the same issue with Quarterly in general. 

Just in case any of you are track-happy (like I am), hopefully that puts your minds at ease if there's the same delay with this package.
I went through old posts and found this helpful info for us new subscribers...thanks for the idea @phanne


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 13, 2014)

I had the issue with the empty card info; I got a similar email about it as someone posted earlier. I got an invoice just now and my account shows '#NGQ02 has shipped; #NGQ03 ships in 2 months' and the last four digits of my card show on the site now. (Before, it was all blank.) Now all I need is tracking â€“ and I guess I'll have to be patient for that. 

I'm hoping for any notebook except the pinkish purple one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine shows still subbed to Nina and under invoices it shows an invoice number, complete, and the amount I paid.

Saffyra- I'd definitely try the quarterly post twitter. (Even if you have to make an account for it) That way you get a fast response!
I went to Twitter and put in all my information (didnt hit submit) JUST so I could do that!  But fortunately the Facebook person got back to me saying that she contacted them and they know about me.  PHEW!

I feel like this box is going to be EXTRA amazing just because Ive had to do so much work to get it! Haha!

We will see what happens...


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 13, 2014)

> I went to Twitter and put in all my information (didnt hit submit) JUST so I could do that!Â  But fortunately the Facebook person got back to me saying that she contacted them and they know about me.Â  PHEW! I feel like this box is going to be EXTRA amazing just because Ive had to do so much work to get it! Haha! We will see what happens...


 Oh good! I'm glad you got a quick response! Hopefully it'll just completely knock your socks off with how amazing it is! =)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 13, 2014)

mine has shipped just got email yay


----------



## mckondik (Mar 13, 2014)

Gah!! my credit card didn't work. I had just updated it yesterday, I'm betting they were using the old info. Changed it again and emailed them. Here is hoping!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah!! my credit card didn't work. I had just updated it yesterday, I'm betting they were using the old info. Changed it again and emailed them. Here is hoping!
Hm, so I'm not the only one this happened to.  I ended up contacting them on Facebook because they say they'll take TWO DAYS to get back to you via email.  I don't have two days!  I dont want them giving my box to someone on the waitlist!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my invoice email with the $10 discount applied, my account page shows the invoice and my credit card info. My credit card has a pending charge for the right amount! So happy that everything went smoothly since this is my first every quarterly box (and the most expensive subscription box I've purchased)... now I just can't wait for it to be shipped to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope everyone who is having troubles with their credit card gets their boxes too!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Ugh.  Well, they got back to me again saying nothing is wrong, we don't know why it was declined, contact your card provider.  My card provider has no record of them even pinging my account.

So, I created a new account and put in my card info.  Not a single issue doing that.

I emailed them back and said to charge my new account.  We will see if that works.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Well, they got back to me again saying nothing is wrong, we don't know why it was declined, contact your card provider.  My card provider has no record of them even pinging my account.

So, I created a new account and put in my card info.  Not a single issue doing that.

I emailed them back and said to charge my new account.  We will see if that works.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope you get this sorted out!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope you get this sorted out!
Thank you for thinking of me!  I was feeling bad hogging the thread with my issues!

Happily, it has been figured out!  Something was definitely up with my old account and apparently I'm not the only one that has had this problem.  They just can't figure out what it is that makes it go all wonky.

My new account has been charged and my Nina box will be on its way shortly.

And, even more awesomely (or not as awesome as the Nina box but still awesome) they gave me a $25 discount for having to deal with all this!


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for thinking of me!  I was feeling bad hogging the thread with my issues!

Happily, it has been figured out!  Something was definitely up with my old account and apparently I'm not the only one that has had this problem.  They just can't figure out what it is that makes it go all wonky.

My new account has been charged and my Nina box will be on its way shortly.

And, even more awesomely (or not as awesome as the Nina box but still awesome) they gave me a $25 discount for having to deal with all this!
Yay! Now we can all enjoy the box together! I am glad it got sorted out for you.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for thinking of me!  I was feeling bad hogging the thread with my issues!

Happily, it has been figured out!  Something was definitely up with my old account and apparently I'm not the only one that has had this problem.  They just can't figure out what it is that makes it go all wonky.

My new account has been charged and my Nina box will be on its way shortly.

And, even more awesomely (or not as awesome as the Nina box but still awesome) they gave me a $25 discount for having to deal with all this!
That's awesome.   /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy for you!!


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 13, 2014)

> Who is it being shipped by? Fedex, Smart post, USPS?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It ships via USPS.


----------



## subbox (Mar 14, 2014)

Cant wait for the box to get here and i havent even received my shipping notification. How will i ever manage to go spoiler free!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 14, 2014)

I missed the spot in #2, where do you sub for waitlist?


----------



## Anselee (Mar 14, 2014)

They mail out the boxes by when you signed up  for the subscription so the later you signed up the later you will get your shipping notification and therefore your box from quarterly (nina)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Anselee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They mail out the boxes by when you signed up  for the subscription so the later you signed up the later you will get your shipping notification and therefore your box from quarterly (nina)
Oh man, hahaha that sucks for me since I literally signed up an hour before they sold out.


----------



## MKSB (Mar 14, 2014)

I am dying to get this box! I got my invoice, no shipment yet though. I'm going to go nuts waiting!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 16, 2014)

Might we see some spoilers starting tomorrow? Mine shipped Thursday or Friday and I am dying to see what is in it!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope so. I am eagle-eye-ing this thread as a result. Did you get a tracking number for your box or did it just say "shipped" in the Quarterly website?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 16, 2014)

All mine says is "ready" on their web site.  Im pretty sure mine will be the last to be shipped since I was able to sub only after it had already been sold out.  First world problems, right?!  haha!

Still, Im happy I get it!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All mine says is "ready" on their web site.  Im pretty sure mine will be the last to be shipped since I was able to sub only after it had already been sold out.  First world problems, right?!  haha!

Still, Im happy I get it!
Mine still says "ready" too! I guess we'll just have to wait a little longer for ours. XD


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope so. I am eagle-eye-ing this thread as a result. Did you get a tracking number for your box or did it just say "shipped" in the Quarterly website?
No tracking number yet but in my account it has said shipped since Thursday.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 17, 2014)

Uggghhhh where are our tracking numbers????? I am dying! I know people have noted that Quarterly has shipping/tracking issues (tracking numbers don't come until several days after ship) but I have no idea when to expect this box. Tomorrow? Wednesday? Thursday?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a tracking number either now. Does anyone have an actual tracking number that they can track?


----------



## lipstick18 (Mar 17, 2014)

From what I see on my last box, it shipped 11/8/13 on a Friday. I didn't receive until the 18th. But I saw others received theirs 11/15/13 which was the next Friday. So we should see some peeps give spoilers Friday. I am hoping sooner though, I'm frothing at the mouth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charelldana (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how I can tell if my box has shipped?  I'm new to quarterly, but I ordered the Nina box sometime in early January.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine just says shipped in my account with no tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 17, 2014)

So I've searched a lot (I can't say everywhere because then I would have found it) for a tutorial type thing on how to put Spoiler Warnings in posts.

Can someone here tell me how its done? I'd really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 17, 2014)

You use the little chat box icon on the second line of the editor bar.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've searched a lot (I can't say everywhere because then I would have found it) for a tutorial type thing on how to put Spoiler Warnings in posts.

Can someone here tell me how its done? I'd really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Do you have spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've searched a lot (I can't say everywhere because then I would have found it) for a tutorial type thing on how to put Spoiler Warnings in posts.

Can someone here tell me how its done? I'd really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would love to know too have no clue how to do it


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you have spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I wish!!!  I'm dying for someone to get a box already!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine said shipped last Thursday so I am assuming I will get it this week.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 17, 2014)

Do they ship from California? I live on the central coast of California and my account has said shipped since Thursday so I think I should be among the first to get it. Do they ship USPS?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you have spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to know too have no clue how to do it
You click the icon in the tool bar of the little speach bubble (in between the paper clip and the "&lt;/&gt;" sign).  A box should pop up where you enter in your spoiler title and any text.  Then when you submit, a yellow box appears in your reply window and if you want to submit a picture in the spoiler, you just make sure your cursor is in the yellow, clicke the picture button in the toolbar (in the same section as the emoticons) and insert your picture.  As long as it's in the yellow portion, it will be hidden when you submit.

Hope that wasn't too confusing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You click the icon in the tool bar of the little speach bubble (in between the paper clip and the "&lt;/&gt;" sign).  A box should pop up where you enter in your spoiler title and any text.  Then when you submit, a yellow box appears in your reply window and if you want to submit a picture in the spoiler, you just make sure your cursor is in the yellow, clicke the picture button in the toolbar (in the same section as the emoticons) and insert your picture.  As long as it's in the yellow portion, it will be hidden when you submit.

Hope that wasn't too confusing.
thanks so much that helped a lot   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You click the icon in the tool bar of the little speach bubble (in between the paper clip and the "&lt;/&gt;" sign).  A box should pop up where you enter in your spoiler title and any text.  Then when you submit, a yellow box appears in your reply window and if you want to submit a picture in the spoiler, you just make sure your cursor is in the yellow, clicke the picture button in the toolbar (in the same section as the emoticons) and insert your picture.  As long as it's in the yellow portion, it will be hidden when you submit.

Hope that wasn't too confusing.
Thank you!  I never would have figured that out without your help.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone received a tracking number yet?


----------



## wendylouwho (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't.  My account still shows mine as Ready instead of Shipped.  I'm trying not to pout about it...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine has said shipped since last Thursday and there is no shipping info or no email sent to me about it being shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 18, 2014)

So frustrating. I'm on my 6th day of my box being "shipped" yet still no tracking number. For a $100 box you would think you could spring for decent shipping and tracking info...


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *wendylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't.  My account still shows mine as Ready instead of Shipped.  I'm trying not to pout about it...
Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I did order really late, so I'm not surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mines on its way from California! Tracking numbers are suppose to go out tomorrow morning everyone. Be on the lookout!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Mines on its way from California! Tracking numbers are suppose to go out tomorrow morning everyone. Be on the lookout!


 I was told, that it was 6.6 lbs!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was told, that it was 6.6 lbs!
OMG 6.6 lbs? I am SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

> OMG 6.6 lbs?Â I am SO EXCITED!!!


 I wrote and asked about shipping because I was going to be gone for awhile and needed to know when I would get the box. And I was told about the tracking numbers and the box weight. Hope this encourages everyone for the moment. Don't shoot the messenger please. I just wanted everyone to know that their tracking numbers usually don't come out anyway till the Wednesday after they ship on Friday, why that is I don't know. But they will be out or should be out tomorrow sometime. And I also was told the box weight is 6.6 lbs. that's all I have for now. : ) : ) : ) : )


----------



## subbox (Mar 18, 2014)

6.6 lbs! Awesome, I can't wait!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wrote and asked about shipping because I was going to be gone for awhile and needed to know when I would get the box. And I was told about the tracking numbers and the box weight. Hope this encourages everyone for the moment. Don't shoot the messenger please. I just wanted everyone to know that their tracking numbers usually don't come out anyway till the Wednesday after they ship on Friday, why that is I don't know. But they will be out or should be out tomorrow sometime. And I also was told the box weight is 6.6 lbs. that's all I have for now. : ) : ) : ) : )
Thanks for sharing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 18, 2014)

Holy cow 6.6 lbs!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.  Exciting to hear they are on their way.  And 6.6 pounds?  How much did Q01 weigh?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG!!  So exciting!!  6.6lbs!!  Maybe theres a book in there?  One of Nina's, maybe, signed??

I'm still rooting for a clutch!

Also (I fully admit to an obsession) I looked up the Graphic Image Notebook weight and it's 1lb.  Just to have an idea, you know, about how much the one item we know is in there might weigh...  :/

So many things to think about!!  I was rereading what she said in her article about NGQ02:

The box (#NGQ02) will include *15* products that range from accessories, fashion, beauty, and home.

*Many* items in #NGQ02 are *exclusive*, one-of-a-kind *designer* products created just for Garciaâ€™s Quarterly box.

â€œQuarterly has given me another opportunity to express my own creative style, and Iâ€™m excited to share my *exclusive anniversary picks* with my fans and subscribers,â€ said Garcia.

â€œIâ€™m extremely proud of my five years with Marie Claire and have made sure to include some *fabulous, custom products* that have inspired me along the way.â€

(Edited to add more of my excitement)


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay I have to post again!  I just found an article on things she considers essentials....  On the list?  A notebook! 

Also, Le Metier de Beaute kaleidescope, sunglasses by nicole miller, a scarf, a clutch and a minimergency pack.  And a brow wiz by Anastasia Beverly Hills and a watch.

Hmmm.

The article was written on February 14th.  It was in spanish People mag.  I think it was related to her JCPenny launch so it probably has nothing to do with anything but still...


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh my word I'm so excited!!! 6.6 lbs?!? I. Can't. Wait!!!! =D


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2014)

I just checked my shipping from when I traded for the first box.. It was 3.5 lbs... So around 3 lbs more!!! =D


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

The reason besides the fact that they told me about the tracking numbers, if you remember that the first box they shipped on a Fri and the tracking #s didn't come out till the next Wed. And this box is the same. I think they do this with most of their boxes, I don't know, but I think the ones I have had sent follow this same schedule. Why they have to wait till a few days before you get the tracking number is beyond me. But at least it was confirmed to me by an email. I am hoping that means we get our boxes this week and at the latest Monday???? Wo knows?? It could also depend on when you ordered it! Keep your heads up, eyes peeled and ears listening and "THE BOX" will be here before we know it!!!! LOL. Yeah. . . .,excitement fills the air and women giggle and laugh and smile and hope patiently for the awesomeness within!


----------



## zzsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I have to post again!  I just found an article on things she considers essentials....  On the list?  A notebook! 

Also, Le Metier de Beaute kaleidescope, sunglasses by nicole miller, a scarf, a clutch and a minimergency pack.  And a brow wiz by Anastasia Beverly Hills and a watch.

Hmmm.

The article was written on February 14th.  It was in spanish People mag.  I think it was related to her JCPenny launch so it probably has nothing to do with anything but still...
These things would be AMAZING!!! 6.6lbs is AMAZING!!! I cannot wait for this box! Anyone know how much the PS Luxury Boxes usually weigh? Just for comparison purposes.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone gotten off the waitlist?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I have to post again!  I just found an article on things she considers essentials....  On the list?  A notebook! 

Also, Le Metier de Beaute kaleidescope, sunglasses by nicole miller, a scarf, a clutch and a minimergency pack.  And a brow wiz by Anastasia Beverly Hills and a watch.

Hmmm.

The article was written on February 14th.  It was in spanish People mag.  I think it was related to her JCPenny launch so it probably has nothing to do with anything but still...
I just really want a clutch or a watch...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I have to post again!  I just found an article on things she considers essentials....  On the list?  A notebook! 

Also, Le Metier de Beaute kaleidescope, sunglasses by nicole miller, a scarf, a clutch and a minimergency pack.  And a brow wiz by Anastasia Beverly Hills and a watch.

Hmmm.

The article was written on February 14th.  It was in spanish People mag.  I think it was related to her JCPenny launch so it probably has nothing to do with anything but still...
Those items would be perfect!


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 19, 2014)

In this link- http://ninagarcia.com/post/71580470247/brainstorming-about-my-ngq02-box-on-quarterly Nina says this box will be "a very personal box." I think bc it's her anniversary with Marie Claire we can expect this box will have spectacular items. Since it's Spring, I bet it's possible she'll include sunglasses or a headband (something related to fashion in the outdoors). Dying to receive even the tracking #! Lol


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-marie-claire-with-anniversary-themed-quarterly-subscription-1886017.htm In this interview ^ she says the 15 items will include accessories, fashion, beauty, and home. The theme of the box is- "Nina's 5 year Aniversary at Marie Claire"


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenSmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-marie-claire-with-anniversary-themed-quarterly-subscription-1886017.htm

In this interview ^ she says the 15 items will include accessories, fashion, beauty, and home.

The theme of the box is- "Nina's 5 year Aniversary at Marie Claire"
I'm actually most excited about the home item... I just hope it's not a candle. XD


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm actually most excited about the home item... I just hope it's not a candle. XD


 I'm curious about the 'home' item too! But I'm most excited about the 'accessory' haha esp after seeing the unique jewelry items she put in her first box (the reason I decided to try this pricey sub) This article says a lot of the items are "designer, one-of-a-kind, made for this box" *fingers crossed*! - http://finance.yahoo.com/news/nina-garcia-celebrates-five-years-130000552.html


----------



## subbox (Mar 19, 2014)

I keep refreshing my inbox to check for a tracking number! Hopefully, soon.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hopefully soon too! I hate it when they tell you something and then you share it with others in good faith and then they don't come through. But then as I'm writing this I realize that quarterly is on CA time and not eastern time. So they still have time! I forget the time change sometimes! : ). I do hope they carry through, but they also depend on the PO!


----------



## eallen014 (Mar 19, 2014)

I also keep checking! I had emailed them, and they told me yesterday as well that they would send tracking numbers today...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I also keep checking! I had emailed them, and they told me yesterday as well that they would send tracking numbers today...


 I am glad they told someone else too, I hope people didn't think I was lying due to the fact they haven't come up yet. I never would lie about anything, just so you all know. But when you depend on others to make things happen sometimes things falter and don't come out Ritter. I guess I'm sounding negative and I should be more positive! Sorry all. Think: the tracking numbers will show up today, the tracking numbers will show up today, the tracking numbers will show up today!!!!!. . . . . .: ). Nancy


----------



## wendylouwho (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got my tracking info!  Looks like I won't be getting mine for a while, so I hope we get spoilers soon!!!


----------



## eallen014 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got my tracking info! Looks like it left Compton, CA today, so hopefully will arrive in a few days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay shipping info! If it's anything like PopSugar I should have mine sometime in June! Ok not really but hopefully before the end of the month.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am excited to hear the shipping notices are going out.  Yay!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mines in Louisville KY. Looks like Friday I will get it! Hip hip hurray!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Um... does anyone elses account just say Ready?!

I think Im going to email them again ...


----------



## Andi B (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um... does anyone elses account just say Ready?!

I think Im going to email them again ...

Mine still says "ready" in my account, but I just got a shipping notice about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine still says "ready" in my account, but I just got a shipping notice about 20 minutes ago.
Oh, great!  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 19, 2014)

Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
Package Services
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢
 
DATE &amp; TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION March 19, 2014 , 3:56 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220

March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220


Just got this email with this tracking.. this could take 10 days to get to me   It also says in the top corner pre shipment whatever that means


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got my tracking...mine is in Compton and I should get it tomorrow or Friday! YAY!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in the midwest so I will probably get it next week.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
Package Services
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢
 
DATE &amp; TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION March 19, 2014 , 3:56 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220

March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220


Just got this email with this tracking.. this could take 10 days to get to me   It also says in the top corner pre shipment whatever that means

Mine says the same thing which is weird considering my account has said shipped since last Thursday.


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 19, 2014)

GOT MY TRACKING E-MAIL!




So excited


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Hm.  So it looks like they must have labeled the boxes but didn't actually get them to the mailbox until today.

I think I may email anyway just to be safe since I've already had so many problems.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 19, 2014)

No tracking for me, and my account still says 'ready'. I ordered on the last day though. I don't mind too much, but I would love spoilers today!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine says the same thing which is weird considering my account has said shipped since last Thursday.
My account said shipped last Thursday too and now I see its in preshipment which is the status you get when you put the tracking in the usps website


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No tracking for me, and my account still says 'ready'. I ordered on the last day though. I don't mind too much, but I would love spoilers today!
Oh, I didn't think of that!  I didn't sign up on the last day but I might as well have with all the problems I had.  So maybe we are in the last wave of shipping.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 19, 2014)

Trying to be positive because I am SO EXCITED for this box... but I don't understand why they told us they shipped on Thursday when they didn't ship until today. It's making a late box even later, considering the last box was received exactly four months ago today. If you say you're going to ship on the 14th, why are you not shipping until the 19th? I was 100% expecting this box this week, and now it looks like I won't get it until next week.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trying to be positive because I am SO EXCITED for this box... but I don't understand why they told us they shipped on Thursday when they didn't ship until today. It's making a late box even later, considering the last box was received exactly four months ago today. If you say you're going to ship on the 14th, why are you not shipping until the 19th? I was 100% expecting this box this week, and now it looks like I won't get it until next week.
As far as I can tell, Quarterly ALWAYS has shipping issues.  ALWAYS!  I read their twitter feed and its allllll about late boxes and 'oh, we had to push back the ship date'  etc.  So, I'd say we are pretty lucky to be getting them relatively close to the time they said they would ship.  At least they didn't push the date out two weeks like some of the boxes... Eek!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 19, 2014)

They probably started preparing them for shipment on Thursday. I have learned when it comes to sub boxes to take shipping dates as approximations. The system definitely has flaws! Also, I don't think "normal" people obsess about these things as much as people here and I also think that this board causes people who wouldn't stress about it to stress more! I honestly am starting to hate tracking numbers. Tell us they will ship mid-month and they'll get there when they get there!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They probably started preparing them for shipment on Thursday. I have learned when it comes to sub boxes to take shipping dates as approximations. The system definitely has flaws! Also, I don't think "normal" people obsess about these things as much as people here and I also think that this board causes people who wouldn't stress about it to stress more! I honestly am starting to hate tracking numbers. Tell us they will ship mid-month and they'll get there when they get there!
This made me laugh because you really couldn't be more right!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2014)

I was getting worried because I hadn't gotten a shipping email... Then I found it in spam!! Mines in Compton as well... Looks like next week for me! But I'm fine with whenever as long as I get it! =)


----------



## subbox (Mar 19, 2014)

Somebody's is already in Kentucky? Awesome! I guess we will be getting spoilers soon. So much for going without spoilers. Mine just left Compton, and it will take a while for it to get here to the Midwest.


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was getting worried because I hadn't gotten a shipping email... Then I found it in spam!! Mines in Compton as well... Looks like next week for me! But I'm fine with whenever as long as I get it! =)
OMG thank you. I never check spam and would have totally missed this!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was getting worried because I hadn't gotten a shipping email... Then I found it in spam!! Mines in Compton as well... Looks like next week for me! But I'm fine with whenever as long as I get it! =)
Thank you! I checked my SPAM folder also and there was the shipping email! Yay! I am beyond excited for this box!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine looks like it left Compton today. Hopefully it's not like last quarter where that is as far as the box ever got before it was lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I got a replacement, but not until much later.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

It looks like mine will come Friday unless I can arrange for pickup on Thurs. Afternoon. But my Grandmother (101) years passed this last week and we are going to the Funeral Friday morning. So I won't get till Monday . I might try to intercept when it gets to the final stop if I can. We will see. Too much to worry about with the funeral right now. : (


----------



## phanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks like mine will come Friday unless I can arrange for pickup on Thurs. Afternoon. But my Grandmother (101) years passed this last week and we are going to the Funeral Friday morning. So I won't get till Monday . I might try to intercept when it gets to the final stop if I can. We will see. Too much to worry about with the funeral right now. : (
I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. If I live 2/3 that long, I will feel my life is complete.


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 19, 2014)

> Thank you! I checked my SPAM folder also and there was the shipping email! Yay! I am beyond excited for this box!


 Found mine in Spam too!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. If I live 2/3 that long, I will feel my life is complete.


 So sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was getting worried because I hadn't gotten a shipping email... Then I found it in spam!! Mines in Compton as well... Looks like next week for me! But I'm fine with whenever as long as I get it! =)

Thanks for posting this! Mine is in Compton as well. 

Hope there is a clutch in there!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my shipping email earlier today! It's just left Compton and I live in NorCal so hopefully it'll get to me by Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is weird that my account still says "ready" though, but as long as the box gets to me, I don't mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2014)

So glad I could help on the emails!! Lol =) Ps I would love a clutch too!! =)


----------



## MKSB (Mar 19, 2014)

No shipping email yet for me but I'm still DYING for spoilers! I would be very surprised if there wasn't a clutch in this box. Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

I emailed and got some info about shipping!

"In case you are curious, the difficulty with getting your order expedited is that on Tuesday and Wednesday our warehouse labels and stacks all the orders that have come in since the weekend onto pallets to prepare for a Friday pick up. Once a box is on the pallet it becomes pretty difficult to locate it. That being said, sometimes we get lucky and they can find the order."

The details are specific to my box but I thought it was interesting see know why it takes them time to get the tracking out on these.  Shipping labels are created but then they have to fill up a pallet before they all get shipped out to the post office.

Wanna know what he offered me?!  To send me a box tomorrow and then give me a label to send back the second box after it shows up sometime after Friday! !!  I mean... whoa.  But how hard will it be to send back that second box, right?!  LOL!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed and got some info about shipping!

"In case you are curious, the difficulty with getting your order expedited is that on Tuesday and Wednesday our warehouse labels and stacks all the orders that have come in since the weekend onto pallets to prepare for a Friday pick up. Once a box is on the pallet it becomes pretty difficult to locate it. That being said, sometimes we get lucky and they can find the order."

The details are specific to my box but I thought it was interesting see know why it takes them time to get the tracking out on these.  Shipping labels are created but then they have to fill up a pallet before they all get shipped out to the post office.

Wanna know what he offered me?!  To send me a box tomorrow and then give me a label to send back the second box after it shows up sometime after Friday! !!  I mean... whoa.  But how hard will it be to send back that second box, right?!  LOL!
 
Thanks for sharing! And haha did you take him up on the offer?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing! And haha did you take him up on the offer? 
I said if he could find it on a pallet and expedite it to me, I would be thrilled.  If not, I would wait till it shipped on Friday.  Im in WA so it only takes two days anyway to get it from California.  Plus, I did tell him that it would be hard to send back that second box after it arrived!  True, right?!  Bah.

Still, best customer service guy in the universe, really!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I said if he could find it on a pallet and expedite it to me, I would be thrilled.  If not, I would wait till it shipped on Friday.  Im in WA so it only takes two days anyway to get it from California.  Plus, I did tell him that it would be hard to send back that second box after it arrived!  True, right?!  Bah.

Still, best customer service guy in the universe, really!
Yeah I think it'd be a pain to try and send back the second box! I wouldn't want to take on that responsibility. XD But definitely an awesome CS guy - he went above and beyond! Hopefully you'll get your box soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I emailed and got some info about shipping! "In case you are curious, the difficulty with getting your order expedited is that on Tuesday and Wednesday our warehouse labels and stacks all the orders that have come in since the weekend onto pallets to prepare for a Friday pick up. Once a box is on the pallet it becomes pretty difficult to locate it. That being said, sometimes we get lucky and they can find the order." The details are specific to my box but I thought it was interesting see know why it takes them time to get the tracking out on these.Â  Shipping labels are created but then they have to fill up a pallet before they all get shipped out to the post office. Wanna know what he offered me?!Â  To send me a box tomorrow and then give me a label to send back the second box after it shows up sometime after Friday! !!Â  I mean... whoa.Â  But how hard will it be to send back that second box, right?!Â  LOL! Â


 Thank you for sharing. I think that is why mine is coming early and I'll probably get it tomorrow or Fri. More than likely Fri. I am going to be away for the funeral and then after and was concerned about receiving it on time. So they are sending from what I am gathering another box and I'll just send the one box back to them.. They sent me a shipping label for UPS. If I get it before I leave I will let all know what's in it. I am not good with pictures and transferring so it might just be text, but I will try. Nancy


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Yeah I think it'd be a pain to try and send back the second box!Â I wouldn't want to take on that responsibility. XD But definitely an awesome CS guy - he went above and beyond! Hopefully you'll get your box soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Did you talk with Theo? He is really awesome and I like dealing with him. He goes out of his way to help!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

> Did you talk with Theo? He is really awesome and I like dealing with him. He goes out of his way to help!!!


 Yes! It was Theo! He has been so great! I told him that, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a dream that i received this box. Is it clear that i am completely obsessing over it!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm still in pre-shipment, whatever that means. I'm receiving FFF today, even though it shipped almost a whole week later. Who KNOWS when I'll get this box!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my shipping yesterday but didn't even know it because it went to my junk folder! Anyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet, may wanna double check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Going DEFCON 4 for this box!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Got my shipping yesterday but didn't even know it because it went to my junk folder! Anyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet, may wanna double check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My shipping notice was also in my junk mail. So far it looks like it departed Compton but how far it actually made it, is a huge mystery.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Mar 20, 2014)

I sure hope we have spoilers today!


----------



## katyrn (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought my box had "shipped," but I guess it's really in the pre-shipment phase in Compton.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 20, 2014)

> My shipping notice was also in my junk mail. So far it looks like it departed Compton but how far it actually made it, is a huge mystery.


 Yep, same here with Compton. I'm all the way in Jersey though so I def won't get it till midweek next week.


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine says sgipping info received. No odea what that means


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Yep, same here with Compton. I'm all the way in Jersey though so I def won't get it till midweek next week.


 I'm in Michigan so probably a good week or so for me also.


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a package from compton shipped via package services that reached illinois in 2 days. Im hoping this one will follow the same path and ill be getting it tomorrow!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!
So sorry about your grandmother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you're getting your box today, it sounds like you need some cheering up! Please definitely post what's in there... this box is killing me with excitement!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

You



> I had a package from compton shipped via package services that reached illinois in 2 days. Im hoping this one will follow the same path and ill be getting it tomorrow!


 you just gave me hope! I just never have good luck with USPS.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sor



> Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!


 So sorry about your loss! If you have time I would love to read some spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear abput your grandmother. Dont worry too much about posting. Take care!


----------



## Anselee (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!
Spiritwind you are very kind to offer but please concentrate on your self and loved ones ad the memory of the special woman that was your grandmother.  Don't worry about us I am sure that we will get our spoilers soon enough without you needing to add any stress to do them for us.  Take care.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Spiritwind you are very kind to offer but please concentrate on your self and loved ones ad the memory of the special woman that was your grandmother.Â  Don't worry about us I am sure that we will get our spoilers soon enough without you needing to add any stress to do them for us.Â  Take care.


 All, I don't mind posting, I know some just like pictures and I just can't do those, I will write it all out. I am as excited as you all are for get this box! I have wanting spoilers forever. . . .! Anyway, whatever time the UPS man gets here you will know. He could have gotten here as early as 9:30 am Eas. And sometimes he doesn't get here till 6:00 PM eastern. Cross your fingers girls. Thank you also for your caring and love sent my way. It is so appreciated! Nancy


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All, I don't mind posting, I know some just like pictures and I just can't do those, I will write it all out. I am as excited as you all are for get this box! I have wanting spoilers forever. . . .! Anyway, whatever time the UPS man gets here you will know. He could have gotten here as early as 9:30 am Eas. And sometimes he doesn't get here till 6:00 PM eastern. Cross your fingers girls.
Thank you also for your caring and love sent my way. It is so appreciated! Nancy
So sorry for your loss - sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!
I am so very sorry for your loss. My Grandfather passed away last fall and I found it hard to focus on much else. If you don't feel up to dealing with the box, by all means don't feel pressured by our excitement for spoilers. On the other hand, I hope the box is a pleasant distraction for you during such a difficult time.


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

Is anybody checking Instagram for spoilers? I don't have it but I know people tend to post pics when they get their boxes...


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 20, 2014)

> Is anybody checking Instagram for spoilers? I don't have it but I know people tend to post pics when they get their boxes...


 Just checked that hashtag and don't see anything... But I'll keep checking!! =)


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

I keep telling myself I want to go spoiler free for this... every time I refresh the page.


----------



## fairytale113 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Mine is out for delivery! So, I probably will at least text what is in there when I get the box if that's Ok with you all. Do you want me to do that? I won't be able to do the picture thing, but I will write it all out. Please forgive my rushing around as my Grandmother just passed away and the funeral is Saturday and I'm doing the food, and I just have way too much to do. This box I hope will cheer me up a little! It's been a really hard week!


 So sorry for your loss. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

********SPOILER ALERT**********SPOILER ALERT*********************** Ok here is NGQ02: MUY Cool T-shirt. White with the words MUY COOL on it! Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace. Black cording with silver tooth on it. Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG. Created just for us! Looks to be a dark Lime color. Love it! C WONDER BANGLE. Pretty gold bracelet with hearts. Worn alone or stacked. Love, love, love it ladies! Price $34.00 on it Small bottle 6 ml of Revives moisturizing renewal serum. Night time serum Wallet from Charming Charlie. Floral print is a pop of color. Mine is a blue print. Lovely and totally useful! LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap lovely wrapped and in a box. Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge. Tiny sample 40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact contains neutral colors for blending lovely compact ladies! 1 bronzer and 4 cheek colors! All proceeds for this compact go to Laura. Mercer Ovarian Cancer Fund which is close to her heart! 2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter X pen ballpoint Pen Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook I got green Fashion Notes about the size of an index card!a Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame. Silver and gold and white! 4 x 6 size Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire And of course the March edition of Marie Claire! This is it ladies. The best I can do at this moment! I hope it doesn't spoil your boxes too much! Nancy


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

awesome. Thanks. You are the best @Spiritwind10. So nice of you to do this when you are going through a loss in the family. So sorry for your loss. Hopefully this box can at least make you smile, even if its for a little bit.


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

********SPOILER ALERT**********SPOILER ALERT***********************

Ok here is NGQ02:

MUY Cool T-shirt. White with the words MUY COOL on it!
Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace. Black cording with silver tooth on it.
Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG. Created just for us! Looks to be a dark Lime color. Love it!
C WONDER BANGLE. Pretty gold bracelet with hearts. Worn alone or stacked. Love, love, love it ladies! Price $34.00 on it
Small bottle 6 ml of Revives moisturizing renewal serum. Night time serum
Wallet from Charming Charlie. Floral print is a pop of color. Mine is a blue print. Lovely and totally useful!
LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap lovely wrapped and in a box.
Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge. Tiny sample
40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum
Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact contains neutral colors for blending lovely compact ladies! 1 bronzer and 4 cheek colors! All proceeds for this compact go to Laura. Mercer Ovarian Cancer Fund which is close to her heart!
2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter
X pen ballpoint Pen
Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook I got green Fashion Notes about the size of an index card!a
Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame. Silver and gold and white! 4 x 6 size
Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire
And of course the March edition of Marie Claire!

This is it ladies. The best I can do at this moment! I hope it doesn't spoil your boxes too much! Nancy
LOVE IT. LOVE IT. LOVE IT. Can't wait to get mine. Probably one of the best boxes ever


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to try to post link of what I find.

Not sure if this is the necklace. Does not fit the description exactly, but it might be somewhat similary

http://www.dezsosara.com/images/necklaces/003a.jpg

C WONDER Bangle http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Heart-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB136.html


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 20, 2014)

> ********SPOILER ALERT**********SPOILER ALERT*********************** Ok here is NGQ02: MUY Cool T-shirt. White with the words MUY COOL on it! Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace. Black cording with silver tooth on it. Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG. Created just for us! Looks to be a dark Lime color. Love it! C WONDER BANGLE. Pretty gold bracelet with hearts. Worn alone or stacked. Love, love, love it ladies! Price $34.00 on it Small bottle 6 ml of Revives moisturizing renewal serum. Night time serum Wallet from Charming Charlie. Floral print is a pop of color. Mine is a blue print. Lovely and totally useful! LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap lovely wrapped and in a box. Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge. Tiny sample 40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact contains neutral colors for blending lovely compact ladies! 1 bronzer and 4 cheek colors! All proceeds for this compact go to Laura. Mercer Ovarian Cancer Fund which is close to her heart! 2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter X pen ballpoint Pen Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook I got green Fashion Notes about the size of an index card!a Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame. Silver and gold and white! 4 x 6 size Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire And of course the March edition of Marie Claire! This is it ladies. The best I can do at this moment! I hope it doesn't spoil your boxes too much! Nancy


 OMG SO EXCITED CANNOT WAIT FOR MY BOX (especially to see what colors I get) THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE IT. LOVE IT. LOVE IT. Can't wait to get mine. Probably one of the best boxes ever 

My jaw just hit the floor! Thank you Nancy!!

Just between the Phoilosophys Time In A Bottle Morning serum &amp; Laura Mericier thats $100 right there!


----------



## gncoco (Mar 20, 2014)

with mention of a black cord i wonder if this might be it:

http://shop.dezsosara.com/product/petite-silver-shark-tooth-mexican-tassel


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

********SPOILER ALERT**********SPOILER ALERT***********************

Ok here is NGQ02:

MUY Cool T-shirt. White with the words MUY COOL on it!
Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace. Black cording with silver tooth on it.
Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG. Created just for us! Looks to be a dark Lime color. Love it!
C WONDER BANGLE. Pretty gold bracelet with hearts. Worn alone or stacked. Love, love, love it ladies! Price $34.00 on it
Small bottle 6 ml of Revives moisturizing renewal serum. Night time serum
Wallet from Charming Charlie. Floral print is a pop of color. Mine is a blue print. Lovely and totally useful!
LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap lovely wrapped and in a box.
Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge. Tiny sample
40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum
Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact contains neutral colors for blending lovely compact ladies! 1 bronzer and 4 cheek colors! All proceeds for this compact go to Laura. Mercer Ovarian Cancer Fund which is close to her heart!
2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter
X pen ballpoint Pen
Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook I got green Fashion Notes about the size of an index card!a
Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame. Silver and gold and white! 4 x 6 size
Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire
And of course the March edition of Marie Claire!

This is it ladies. The best I can do at this moment! I hope it doesn't spoil your boxes too much! Nancy
Thanks Nancy  &lt;3   Your the best... so excited for this box


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I'm going to try to post link of what I find. Not sure if this is the necklace. Does not fit the description exactly, but it might be somewhat similary http://www.dezsosara.com/images/necklaces/003a.jpg


 No, it is a tiny sterling silver tooth on black cording! Cute!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

********SPOILER ALERT**********SPOILER ALERT***********************

Ok here is NGQ02:

MUY Cool T-shirt. White with the words MUY COOL on it!
Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace. Black cording with silver tooth on it.
Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG. Created just for us! Looks to be a dark Lime color. Love it!
C WONDER BANGLE. Pretty gold bracelet with hearts. Worn alone or stacked. Love, love, love it ladies! Price $34.00 on it
Small bottle 6 ml of Revives moisturizing renewal serum. Night time serum
Wallet from Charming Charlie. Floral print is a pop of color. Mine is a blue print. Lovely and totally useful!
LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap lovely wrapped and in a box.
Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge. Tiny sample
40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum
Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact contains neutral colors for blending lovely compact ladies! 1 bronzer and 4 cheek colors! All proceeds for this compact go to Laura. Mercer Ovarian Cancer Fund which is close to her heart!
2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter
X pen ballpoint Pen
Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook I got green Fashion Notes about the size of an index card!a
Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame. Silver and gold and white! 4 x 6 size
Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire
And of course the March edition of Marie Claire!

This is it ladies. The best I can do at this moment! I hope it doesn't spoil your boxes too much! Nancy
Thank you so much @Spiritwind10 ! With all you have going on, it was SO nice for you to take the time to do this!

I cannot wait to see pictures of the items...it sounds like a really nice box. I'm a little concerned about the tee-shirt being a plus size gal. Bold move putting something like that in a box, Nina! If anything I can give it to my sister (or maybe trade it).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> with mention of a black cord i wonder if this might be it: http://shop.dezsosara.com/product/petite-silver-shark-tooth-mexican-tassel


 This is it!!!!! Nancy


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting!! I can't wait!!!! =D


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is it!!!!! Nancy
Omg this is amazing...


----------



## gncoco (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is it!!!!! Nancy

Yay, I LOVE it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow! What a great box! 100% happy!


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

This might be the serum. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/ReVive-Moisturizing-Renewal-Serum-30-ml/prod167070357/p.prod


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> This might be the serum. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/ReVive-Moisturizing-Renewal-Serum-30-ml/prod167070357/p.prod


 This is it just 6ml of it!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy crap! I can't wait to find out the value of this box--looks like Nina really outdid herself on this one!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like a fantastic box. Tiny bit sad about no sunglasses but overall very happy! Some preliminary thoughts...

_MUY Cool T-shirt:_ *I wonder how the sizing will work with this. *
_Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace: _*Wasn't sure but now that I've seen the picture, love it!*
_Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade by #NG_: *Awesome!*
_C WONDER BANGLE:_ *Sounds really pretty but I am a silver girl, will make a nice gift*
_Revives moisturizing renewal night time serum: _*Sounds good*
_Wallet from Charming Charlie_: *Can't wait to see it! *
_LAFCO. Soap 1--8oz fresh cut gardenia soap_: *Sounds good*
_Sample size small. Tom Fords latest perfume. Jasmin Rouge_*: Fun to try*
_40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum. Morning serum: _*Awesome!*
_Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact:_ *Sounds great!*
_2 Bag of DONkey Tea in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter_:* I love tea!*
_X pen ballpoint Pen: _*I was hoping for a great pen!*
_Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook: _*Will use!*
_Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame:_ *Is popsugar taking notes? Yay for a home item!*
_Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated in honor of 5th Anniversary at Marie Claire_: *Can't wait to see it!*
_And of course the March edition of Marie Claire! _*Something to flip through while waiting for the kids at baseball practice*


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry I didn't look up everything guys! As it is I'm trying to get dressed and checking on posts in between! Too much to do!


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

are any of these the wallet?

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-lucky-clover-turnlock-wallet.html

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-calli-pebble-wallet.html


----------



## gncoco (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a stab at the bangle and frame: http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Heart-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB136.html http://www.jcpenney.com/gifts/housewarming/home-decor/happy-chic-by-jonathan-adler-quatrefoil-picture-frame/prod.jump?ppId=pp5003162914&amp;catId=cat1002350026&amp;&amp;colorizedImg=DP0906201317061273M.tif


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> are any of these the wallet? http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-lucky-clover-turnlock-wallet.html http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/wallets/floral-calli-pebble-wallet.html


 NO. Simular to 1st one but not the same.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> This is a stab at the bangle and frame: http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Heart-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB136.html http://www.jcpenney.com/gifts/housewarming/home-decor/happy-chic-by-jonathan-adler-quatrefoil-picture-frame/prod.jump?ppId=pp5003162914&amp;catId=cat1002350026&amp;&amp;colorizedImg=DP0906201317061273M.tif


 This is the frame!


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

LAFCO soap http://www.lafco.com/product/soap/HS8.html


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> This is a stab at the bangle and frame: http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Heart-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB136.html http://www.jcpenney.com/gifts/housewarming/home-decor/happy-chic-by-jonathan-adler-quatrefoil-picture-frame/prod.jump?ppId=pp5003162914&amp;catId=cat1002350026&amp;&amp;colorizedImg=DP0906201317061273M.tif


 This is the bracelet!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> LAFCO soap http://www.lafco.com/product/soap/HS8.html


 You guys are good. Thank you! This is the soap!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG awesome! I have been wanting one of those heart bangles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I need a new wallet too!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

We're looking at close to $500 for the value here! Wow!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the wallet just in blue floral: SLIP UP FLAP WALLET UPC: 450900330613 $15.00


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

LM Compact http://www.lauramercier.com/store/shop/Shop-for-a-Cause_Bonne-Mine_prod750004


----------



## arp2489 (Mar 20, 2014)

The value of this box is ABSURD! I can barely contain my excitement


----------



## zandalee (Mar 20, 2014)

This should be the wallet. 

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/slip-up-flap-wallet.html#color=blue


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/slip-up-flap-wallet.html#color=dark-coral

Check out the description!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys I hope everyone is happy and I hope I didn't ruin it for anyone. I am shaking at this moment with excitement while at the same time sadden by my Grandmothers death! I really do hope you enjoy getting your boxes as much as I enjoyed getting mine, even in the midst of things! It did make me smile! Nancy


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> This should be the wallet.Â  http://www.charmingcharlie.com/slip-up-flap-wallet.html#color=blue


 This is the wallet I think just a more floral print! I love it and it will get a lot of use girls! Nancy


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> LM Compact http://www.lauramercier.com/store/shop/Shop-for-a-Cause_Bonne-Mine_prod750004


 This is the compact! Very nice!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Th



> You guys are good. Thank you! This is the soap!


 Thank you Nancy your the best! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I can honestly say this is the best box I have ever not received yet! I love time in a bottle and use it everyday so my supply is diminishing. Usually after a spoiler I am happy and content until my box arrives. This spoiler makes me want to drive cross country to get it! I will definitely keep this sub active!


----------



## MKSB (Mar 20, 2014)

The best part about this sub is that companies seem to be clamoring to get their products in, which means more value and variety for us! If the sub stays popular it will only get better from here! So glad I subscribed!!! This is probably my favorite box ever and I haven't even seen it yet!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow!  Sounds like an amazing box.  Thank you for posting this Nancy.  You are pretty amazing for being able to do this.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family with the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

With the values we know and a low estimate on the tea and pen it's a $418 value without the shirt and poster. I found a "Muy cool" sweatshirt that was $95 but I'm not sure if it's the same. It wasn't very fashiony.


----------



## zandalee (Mar 20, 2014)

Could this be the pen?  If so, I like that it can be used as a stylus with my iPhone.  http://www.x-pens.com/index.asp?module=catalog&amp;item_id=5&amp;c_id=31&amp;sub_c_id=122


----------



## Shopping928 (Mar 20, 2014)

If anyone wants to sell their box for some reason let me know. I was really sad I missed out on this but Im new to subscription boxes.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Could this be the pen?Â  If so, I like that it can be used as a stylus with my iPhone.Â  http://www.x-pens.com/index.asp?module=catalog&amp;item_id=5&amp;c_id=31&amp;sub_c_id=122


 It looks simular. But is white and has no stylus and actually has Nina's signature on the side of it. It looks like they made it especially for her. Nancy


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sounds like an AMAZING box. Can't wait to get mine and see everything in person!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG!!!! What an awesome box!

Thank you so much @Spiritwind10 for posting.

Sending you love and light.......


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was looking for a picture of someone wearing the necklace to see how it's worn. It looks like you tie it in the back and let the tassels dangle? Interesting.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm probably crazy, but I'm not super sad I missed this one. Don't get me wrong it's a great value and the items would get used. However I have more serums then I know what to do with, the necklace doesn't appeal to me, nor does the compact, soap, tea, shirt or notebook. Last Nina box seemed great until I realized I haven't used any of it.

The bangle, picture frame, wallet, nail polish might peak my interest. Hoping maybe their will be trades up for the items I may be interested in (have to see photos first of course).


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if the shirt is one size fits all?


----------



## Lolo22 (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG I knew I was making a mistake not getting this! Sounds AMAZing.  I will be stalking the trade threads for sure!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

*MUY Cool T-shirt - *Ehhhh, I'm plus-sized so I'm guessing this shirt won't fit me. I agree with the above poster - bold move.*Sara Beltran Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace *Yes to this! Love it.*Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade* - Sure! I'll take a custom Nina Garcia polish for my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*C WONDER BANGLE - *Yes, more jewelry! *Revives moisturizing renewal serum.* Wow, this stuff is EXPENSIVE! And I'll never need more serum after all the ones I've received lately. Excited to try!*Wallet from Charming Charlie*. I'm sort of ehhhh on this as well. I've found this brand to be of pretty cheap quality. Oh well, trade or stash away for a rainy day!*LAFCO* Soap Can't wait! Give me ALL THE SOAP!*Sample size small Tom Fords latest perfume Sure, I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**40ml size bottle of Philosophys Time In A Bottle Serum* Morning serum Can't wait! Love Philosophy products*Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact *So excited for this!*2 Bag of DONkey Tea* in a card to give. Cute! Edition of their Pret-a-porter *Sure, although I'll probably drink the tea, not give it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**X pen ballpoint Pen *I have been wanting a cute and fun pen, so this is perfect!*Graphic Image Pocket Notes Notebook* I am more excited knowing it's smaller and purse-sized*Happy Chic By Johnathan Adler Picture Frame* I love picture frames, and this is super cute!*Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage illustrated *Not sure, I'll have to see this to know what I think*March edition of Marie Claire* I like the tradition of putting the MC in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute idea

This is an amazing box! This is what I've always wanted Popsugar to be. I'm a little disappointed in the t-shirt, just because I feel like I won't get to wear it, but other than that I'm stoked!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Slightly off topic, but have any of you ladies seen movement on your tracking info? Mine STILL says pre-shipment, and I'm becoming a bit concerned. It shipped 7 days ago, and according to my tracking it hasn't even left California.


----------



## wendylouwho (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly off topic, but have any of you ladies seen movement on your tracking info? Mine STILL says pre-shipment, and I'm becoming a bit concerned. It shipped 7 days ago, and according to my tracking it hasn't even left California. 
Mine still says pre-shipment, but it departed Compton yesterday.


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly off topic, but have any of you ladies seen movement on your tracking info? Mine STILL says pre-shipment, and I'm becoming a bit concerned. It shipped 7 days ago, and according to my tracking it hasn't even left California. 
Doesn't it say departed shipping partner facility on yours?


----------



## Andi B (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah. You'll thank me once you get your box! (At least, I really hope so). 






Okay, you were so right!!!  Thank you thank you thank you for pushing me over the edge with the cost per item breakdown.  This box looks epic!!!!

There are a few things that don't necessarily appeal to me, like the shark's tooth necklace, but I'm sure I won't have any trouble selling or swapping them!  Even if I just threw the things I didn't want in my closet and forgot about them, the box is more than worth it's price to me!

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly off topic, but have any of you ladies seen movement on your tracking info? Mine STILL says pre-shipment, and I'm becoming a bit concerned. It shipped 7 days ago, and according to my tracking it hasn't even left California. 
So, I did a little digging. These are being sent USPS Package services. According to the USPS site:

"You can enhance the service and convenience of Package Services by adding extra services such as insurance and USPS Tracking. These services are available for a small fee."

I'm just assuming that they didn't pay that fee so they aren't obligated to tell us where the package is.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine still says Pre-shipment as well but left Compton on Tuesday. I'm hoping it's moving and that it just hasn't been updated. When I order from Hello Apparel my tracking does this and doesn't update until after I receive my package.


----------



## subbox (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah. You'll thank me once you get your box! (At least, I really hope so). 





Okay, you were so right!!!  Thank you thank you thank you for pushing me over the edge with the cost per item breakdown.  This box looks epic!!!!

There are a few things that don't necessarily appeal to me, like the shark's tooth necklace, but I'm sure I won't have any trouble selling or swapping them!  Even if I just threw the things I didn't want in my closet and forgot about them, the box is more than worth it's price to me!

Can't wait!!!!

You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad I convinced myself with that breakdown too!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I did a little digging. These are being sent USPS Package services. According to the USPS site:

"You can enhance the service and convenience of Package Services by adding extra services such as insurance and USPS Tracking. These services are available for a small fee."

I'm just assuming that they didn't pay that fee so they aren't obligated to tell us where the package is.
Ahhh, thank you! THat is so helpful. Sorry, I haven't meant to complain about this, but a girl gets anxious when spoilers like this come out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just dying for this box. So maybe we'll get it Saturday?


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, thank you! THat is so helpful. Sorry, I haven't meant to complain about this, but a girl gets anxious when spoilers like this come out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just dying for this box. So maybe we'll get it Saturday?
Having said that, why the heck would they give us a tracking number if we can't track it! We just can't win. sigh.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

If your box says its still in preshipment or whatever, it probably means it is going out TOMORROW.  The CS guy is an angel and told me that.  One shipment went out last friday and the rest go out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm SO EXCITED for this box!! I love pretty much everything!  Aaaahhhh, I can't believe I have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to get this!  (Mine is one of the ones that ships out tomorrow, for all of us people who ordered late).

I think I'm just gonna stay subscribed to this because like someone said earlier, I think people are clamoring to have their products in this box since its such good publicity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, now that we have established this is a seriously awesome sub...

is there any other curator/sub from Quarterly Co that anyone reco's?

Would love to know!

Thanks


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 20, 2014)

*MUY Cool T-shirt* â€“ I only wear plain tshirts. Muy bleh!
*Sara Beltran Shark Tooth Necklace* â€“ Makes the box for me, love it.
*Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade* â€“ My favourite colour.
*C Wonder Bangle* â€“ Not my style. At all.
*Revives moisturizing renewal serum* â€“ Canâ€™t wait to try it!
*Wallet from Charming Charlies* â€“  Have a nicer one, will trade this.
*LAFCO Soap* â€“ Love nice soap.
*Tom Ford sample* â€“ I never turn down perfume samples.
*Philosophy Time In A Bottle Serum* â€“ Looking forward to it.
*Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact* â€“ Meh, Iâ€™m too pale for this.
*Donkey Tea* â€“ Sounds adorable, I love tea. 

*X pen ballpoint Pen* â€“ Cat lost my best pen, been wanting a new one.
*Graphic Image Notebook* â€“ Love it! Hoping for green.
*Johnathan Adler Picture Frame* â€“ Beautiful! Love JA.
*Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage* â€“ Curious to see it
*March edition of Marie Claire* â€“ Nice addition. 

I don't love everything, but didn't expect to. I felt guilty for ordering, but I'd be kicking myself now if I hadn't. 

This box seems really different from others, because it's such an odd mix of luxury items and inexpensive (but nice) things. The dollar value is high even without crazily inflated prices. NG definitely knows how to pull some strings.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*MUY Cool T-shirt* â€“ I only wear plain tshirts. Muy bleh!
*Sara Beltran Shark Tooth Necklace* â€“ Makes the box for me, love it.
*Nail Polish OPI full size Greenade* â€“ My favourite colour.
*C Wonder Bangle* â€“ Not my style. At all.
*Revives moisturizing renewal serum* â€“ Canâ€™t wait to try it!
*Wallet from Charming Charlies* â€“  Have a nicer one, will trade this.
*LAFCO Soap* â€“ Love nice soap.
*Tom Ford sample* â€“ I never turn down perfume samples.
*Philosophy Time In A Bottle Serum* â€“ Looking forward to it.
*Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Compact* â€“ Meh, Iâ€™m too pale for this.
*Donkey Tea* â€“ Sounds adorable, I love tea. 

*X pen ballpoint Pen* â€“ Cat lost my best pen, been wanting a new one.
*Graphic Image Notebook* â€“ Love it! Hoping for green.
*Johnathan Adler Picture Frame* â€“ Beautiful! Love JA.
*Small poster Fausto Puglisi Collage* â€“ Curious to see it
*March edition of Marie Claire* â€“ Nice addition. 

I don't love everything, but didn't expect to. I felt guilty for ordering, but I'd be kicking myself now if I hadn't. 

This box seems really different from others, because it's such an odd mix of luxury items and inexpensive (but nice) things. The dollar value is high even without crazily inflated prices. NG definitely knows how to pull some strings. 

I agree. I like most of these things. I'm going on vacation to a tropical location in April, so, I'll try and make use of that shark tooth necklace. And I'm excited for the tea and a made for Nina Garcia nail polish!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, now that we have established this is a seriously awesome sub...

is there any other curator/sub from Quarterly Co that anyone reco's?

Would love to know!

Thanks

I've gotten one box from Bianca Jade (MizzFit). I thought it was pretty wonderful. I paid $50 and got $135 worth of product (and $123 worth of product I'll use). I think I'll stay subscribed for her next box.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

So excited about this box! I tried SO hard not to look today since I know my box will probably get here tomorrow, and I wanted to be surprised....but I can never do it. LOL. Such a fun and fabulous assortment!


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a visual spoiler-seeker lol I need pictures asap. I am sooo grateful for what has been given thus far but I wouldn't be a true subscriber if I didn't always want more lmbo!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany Clarke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a visual spoiler-seeker lol I need pictures asap. I am sooo grateful for what has been given thus far but I wouldn't be a true subscriber if I didn't always want more lmbo!
I hear you on this .. also  sometime I am not sure about something till I actually get it.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 20, 2014)

Look at this!

http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/nina-garcia-five-years





Read the bottom, there are links to items in the Quarterly Box, and there could be variations! Like a skull bracelet instead of hearts, or a different JA frame.

This must be the pen style:

http://www.x-penpal.com/collections/lord.html

And there may be shirt variations...

http://www.spenglish.net/bodega/coco-loco-black.html

I would not be caught dead in any of those shirts, but I can see the 'live work fiesta' one being cute on somebody else. The others... wellllll....


----------



## polarama (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, now that we have established this is a seriously awesome sub...

is there any other curator/sub from Quarterly Co that anyone reco's?

Would love to know!

Thanks


I really liked the Book Riot box this quarter.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 20, 2014)

> Look at this!
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/nina-garcia-five-years
> 
> ...


 Good find!! I'd wear work live fiesta.. Definitely not the coco one!! =/ I hope I get the heart bangle though.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look at this!

http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/nina-garcia-five-years





Read the bottom, there are links to items in the Quarterly Box, and there could be variations! Like a skull bracelet instead of hearts, or a different JA frame.

This must be the pen style:

http://www.x-penpal.com/collections/lord.html

And there may be shirt variations...

http://www.spenglish.net/bodega/coco-loco-black.html

I would not be caught dead in any of those shirts, but I can see the 'live work fiesta' one being cute on somebody else. The others... wellllll....
Great find! Those shirts... are something else. If it actually fits me, it'll be a gym shirt. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

My tracking updated, looks I will get my box tomorrow!   Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
Package Services
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢
  Date &amp; Time
Status of Item Location March 20, 2014 , 1:45 pm

Arrival at Post Office

SEASIDE, CA 93955 

March 20, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


March 19, 2014 , 3:56 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220 

March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking updated, looks I will get my box tomorrow!   Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
Package Services
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢
  Date &amp; Time
Status of Item Location March 20, 2014 , 1:45 pm

Arrival at Post Office

SEASIDE, CA 93955 

March 20, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


March 19, 2014 , 3:56 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220 

March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220 

   
 
  yay!! This gives me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please post pics when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!! This gives me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please post pics when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I will! My mail usually arrives around 4pm PST. Tomorrow is going to be a long day!


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I will! My mail usually arrives around 4pm PST. Tomorrow is going to be a long day!
I am so jealous!


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking updated, looks I will get my box tomorrow!   Product &amp; Tracking Information Postal Product: 
Package Services
Features: 
USPS Trackingâ„¢
  Date &amp; Time
Status of Item Location March 20, 2014 , 1:45 pm

Arrival at Post Office

SEASIDE, CA 93955

March 20, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


March 19, 2014 , 3:56 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220

March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220

   
 
  You're in CA, so you are very lucky. I'm all the way in NY and mine is still at the "Departed Shipphing Partner Facility" stage. Let's see how long it takes to make it all the way up here.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're in CA, so you are very lucky. I'm all the way in NY and mine is still at the "Departed Shipphing Partner Facility" stage. Let's see how long it takes to make it all the way up here.
Yes, I am quite lucky! We are military and just spent 3 years in Hawaii were shipping takes an eternity. I would get my Pop Sugar boxes 2-3 weeks after everyone else, it was torture. BTW, we are originally from a suburb between Niagara Falls &amp; Buffalo, NY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope these boxes move quickly!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 20, 2014)

I just looked at my tracking and my box is at my post office.. I guess tomorrow it will come


----------



## Clackey (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I am quite lucky! We are military and just spent 3 years in Hawaii were shipping takes an eternity. I would get my Pop Sugar boxes 2-3 weeks after everyone else, it was torture. BTW, we are originally from a suburb between Niagara Falls &amp; Buffalo, NY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope these boxes move quickly!
We were stationed in Hawaii for 7 years.  Loved it.  However it was from 98 until 05.  Before Target!!!!  I hated having to wait for stuff in the mail.  I know that we will move back someday.  No where has been home since we lived there.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Look at this!
> 
> http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/nina-garcia-five-years
> 
> ...


 The wallet is the one I received. I have to apologize for not reading all the way through Nina's letter. I did the best I could on the limited amount of time I have today, tomorrow, Sat and Sun. Due to the funeral and stuff. I am so sorry for not giving you guys all the information. I am so harried at the moment and it was enough to get out what I could. Nancy


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Great find! Those shirts... are something else. If it actually fits me, it'll be a gym shirt. I CAN'T WAIT!Â


 The shirt doesn't match any of those shown. It is totally white with black lettering and I got a large. Nancy


----------



## phanne (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The wallet is the one I received. I have to apologize for not reading all the way through Nina's letter. I did the best I could on the limited amount of time I have today, tomorrow, Sat and Sun. Due to the funeral and stuff. I am so sorry for not giving you guys all the information. I am so harried at the moment and it was enough to get out what I could. Nancy
Stop apologizing! I'm so thankful that you even posted anything at all! I'd be a total wreck. And what a great treat that you got your box before anyone else, it seems.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 20, 2014)

Holy crap, just checked my tracking number and my box is already at my local post office! (I live in CA but I actually ordered super late.) I'm going to get it tomorrow!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will post photos so that we can all compare and see what kinds of variations there are!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This box is definitely worth its value (and then some hehe)... I'd be interested to see how it compares with the PS resort box since both were the same price! (and I was deciding between them) But I'm so glad that I took the plunge and bought this box!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

Ooooo!  Variations!!

I like variations because even though I've read the spoilers there will still be a surprise!


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I found a picture of the necklace-




Sending my condolences and sympathy @spiritwind10 &lt;3


----------



## pbpink (Mar 21, 2014)

so happy for y'all!! i wanted to get this box and just totally spaced, went to check and it was sold out! i did get popsugar resort so hopefully that will be just as cool as this!! enjoy girls!! i loved the bracelet from her last box so much i bought on ebay for a good deal! i should have tried trade group first, next time i will! AWESOME BOX!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Mar 21, 2014)

My box is at my local po! That was super fast I lived in NC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 21, 2014)

The dates on the tracking changed.  It used to say departed on the 19th.  Now is says shipping info received today (03/21)  Originally, I thought I would get it early next week.  Now that it is going out today,  I probably won't get it until end of next week.  I don't know if I can wait!

DATE &amp; TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION March 19, 2014 , 4:07 am

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220 

March 21, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received


March 18, 2014 , 7:18 pm

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

COMPTON, CA 90220


----------



## wendylouwho (Mar 21, 2014)

My box already arrived to and departed from Greensboro, NC, so I'll probably get it tomorrow!  Looks like us on the east coast won't have to wait another week to get them!  YAY!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine hasn't moved from pre shipping yet!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 21, 2014)

I just checked mine.. It said pre-shipment yesterday and left Compton. Today it says out for delivery! That is crazy fast!!! =D


----------



## subbox (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahhh! I want my box. It left Compton on Wednesday and there have been no updates since.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery today, too!!!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 21, 2014)

With all the boxes out for delivery today, I'm surprised we don't have any spoilers yet!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 21, 2014)

I bet there will be later! Mail won't be here til after I've gone to work and I don't get home til 11. So I can't post anything til after that. =P


----------



## gncoco (Mar 21, 2014)

Just saw this posted on instagram:


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gncoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this posted on instagram:




It's a thing of beauty!!
Diggin' that nail polish!!
Why isn't mine here yet?... waiting _patiently_. hurry hurry hurry!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Movement! Mine is now in Memphis. I bet I get it tomorrow or Monday. Boo for no mail on Sunday!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nina really knows curate a subscription box. If I could only have one, hers would be it!

I am looking forward to more pictures today and of course the delivery of my own box!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

My latest update on mine says the 21st and says electronic info received but doesn't have a place it was received. Did anyone else have that? I'm wondering if mine is closer than I think and that my info just isn't updating.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nina really knows curate a subscription box. If I could only have one, hers would be it!

I am looking forward to more pictures today and of course the delivery of my own box!
I know! Yes, this box does cost more than twice as much as my other "pricey boxes" like PS or FFF, but it's only once a quarter, which helps. This is truly a well-curated box. What a perfect mix of beauty, home, fashion and personal items. My only gripe is the t-shirt - that is NOT a good idea (unless Quarterly wants to ask for our shirt sizes). Why not just throw in a card for a free shirt from the company? But that aside, this is pretty much a perfect box.

Still waiting on updated tracking info... I received my FFF box today, which shipped Wednesday. I never thought there was a chance I'd receive FFF before NGQ. Ha!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My latest update on mine says the 21st and says electronic info received but doesn't have a place it was received. Did anyone else have that? I'm wondering if mine is closer than I think and that my info just isn't updating.
That happened to me, and when it updated again it was one state over. I might actually get my box tomorrow! Not counting on it, but maybe.


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, my birchbox showed up in my mailbox even though the tracking said it was in a different city, so I'm hoping that's the case here. Maybe my post office is just too lazy to scan before it's on a truck. I'm ok with that as long as i get my box! I have never been this excited to get anything in the mail.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Th



> That happened to me, and when it updated again it was one state over. I might actually get my box tomorrow! Not counting on it, but maybe.Â


 Thank you so much! I have a paranoia with USPS. I have lost a few boxes and such. Also my post office doesn't like to deliver my packages so they can sit there for a long time without me receiving notifications. If I have an idea where the box is I can estimate when I need to go to the post office for pick up.


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

I also want it before the weekend so I can play with it for two straight days!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay ladies, so I don't know if I'm truly crazy or just a full on girly girl lol... my fiance definitely thinks I'm crazy if he didn't before.  Oh well, our wedding is in July so he's pretty much stuck with me now.  Anyway, since we both work close to our home, we go home for lunch and I was able to swoon over my precious box for about 10 mins... Obviously, it wasn't enough time for me to take pictures of everything, but I got 11 items shot before I had to leave!  Just don't mind them - they're sloppy because between eating my lunch and getting weird looks from my fiance and questions of "why are you taking pictures of objects..?" I didn't have much time to make sure they were quality pics.

The box as a whole when I first opened it up...





The bracelet which I LOVE - finally something that fits my tiny wrists!!  Would have liked silver but I still love love this one...



 
The Laura Mercier palette which is So awesome.  The case and everything is just so amazing...



 
OPI - not my color so this will go up on my trade list, but still a great item...



 
Pen - this was taken on my car ride back to work, lol.. silly me... to be honest, doesn't feel like any special quality of pen, but everyone can use pens...



 
Perfume sample...



 
Serum... I'm not really into skin care things so this will go on my trade list also...



 
Shark tooth necklace - This is the one item I am really "ehh" about so far.  I'm kinda surprised at the value placed on this because it honestly doesn't seem to match it.  I don't even think the weight of the tooth is enough to pull the string taught.  But oh well...



 
Soap - a lot bigger than I was expecting.  Not into the scent though...



 
Tea - I love tea and these are SO fun!...



 
Shirt - I wasn't too thrilled when I heard about it, and it's def a bigger size than I actually fit, but I like it enough to use around the house or on errand days...



 
LOVE this wallet... it's just so beautiful and springy, so nice to look at after all this cold and snow we've gotten this past winter in Jersey.




So that's all for now folks... Like I said, I didn't get a chance to take a pic of everything and I won't be home till late tonight (trying on my wedding dress for the first time!!!) so I'm sure by the time I get back, there will be lots of pics up.  If not, then I'll post up the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am SO happy with this box and don't regret the price at all.  Even though I won't use certain things or they may not appeal to me, the things I WILL actually use, more than make up for it for me.  Hope you all get yours soon!!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! Yes, this box does cost more than twice as much as my other "pricey boxes" like PS or FFF, but it's only once a quarter, which helps. This is truly a well-curated box. What a perfect mix of beauty, home, fashion and personal items. My only gripe is the t-shirt - that is NOT a good idea (unless Quarterly wants to ask for our shirt sizes). Why not just throw in a card for a free shirt from the company? But that aside, this is pretty much a perfect box.

Still waiting on updated tracking info... I received my FFF box today, which shipped Wednesday. I never thought there was a chance I'd receive FFF before NGQ. Ha!
I completely agree with you about the t-shirt. The fact that there are so many other fantastic products makes it much easier to shrug off but I would be pretty annoyed if it didn't fit and it was in a box with fewer items. If it happens to fit, it will be a gym shirt or something to lounge/sleep in.

I was shocked to get my FFF box before NGQ also! It would sure be nice if the PS Resort Box made a surprise early arrival. I am loving Nina's box so much that I am think I might drop the monthly PS Box and my Fortune Cookie Soap Box. That would leave me with NGQ, FFF, Julep, KnitCrate, Barkbox and then I would probably pick up the special edition PS Boxes if the quality is maintained. Yeah, that seems like a lot, lol.

I actually went back and changed my Julep selection to skip April's box after seeing we will be getting a nail polish in Nina's box, so that save me $20!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures! Now that I see the shirt I wonder if they are going for that oversized look. I think it might be cute tucked in the front with skinny jeans and a cardigan. I'll have to experiment!


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for the pictures! Now that I see the shirt I wonder if they are going for that oversized look. I think it might be cute tucked in the front with skinny jeans and a cardigan. I'll have to experiment!
No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yea, that's exactly what I think they were trying to acheive with the shirt and to be honest, it really surprised me when I first saw it... it's not a boxy shirt and has some shape to it.  I like it more than I thought I would.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 21, 2014)

> Okay ladies, so I don't know if I'm truly crazy or just a full on girly girl lol... my fiance definitely thinks I'm crazy if he didn't before.Â  Oh well, our wedding is in July so he's pretty much stuck with me now.Â  Anyway, since we both work close to our home, we go home for lunch and I was able to swoon over my precious box for about 10 mins... Obviously, it wasn't enough time for me to take pictures of everything, but I got 11 items shot before I had to leave!Â  Just don't mind them - they're sloppy because between eating my lunch and getting weird looks from my fiance and questions of "why are you taking pictures of objects..?" I didn't have much time to make sure they were quality pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Good Stuff
> ...





Spoiler: The Good Stuff



So that's all for now folks... Like I said, I didn't get a chance to take a pic of everything and I won't be home till late tonight (trying on my wedding dress for the first time!!!) so I'm sure by the time I get back, there will be lots of pics up.Â  If not, then I'll post up the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I am SO happy with this box and don't regret the price at all.Â  Even though I won't use certain things or they may not appeal to me, the things I WILL actually use, more than make up for it for me.Â  Hope you all get yours soon!! Thanks for the pics!! I can't wait!!! =D


----------



## zandalee (Mar 21, 2014)

This work day needs to end!  My box has been delivered!!!!!!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ohhh! I love this box! Kicking myself for not getting it. I'm hoping ill have luck trading for the picture frame and wallet. Congrats to everyone getting this box! Big winners!


----------



## ribox22 (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree! I went back and forth and when I finally decided to take the plunge? Sold out! I guess that is my own fault for being indecisive but I think it's a really great box. Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohhh! I love this box! Kicking myself for not getting it. I'm hoping ill have luck trading for the picture frame and wallet. Congrats to everyone getting this box! Big winners!
you'll just have to get the next one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 21, 2014)

I just got my box delivered &amp; love it. I didn't have any variation from the original posting report. I was kind of hoping for a skull bracelet but besides that, I'm super happy about the box. I even love the shirt. I missed out on the first box so I signed up for this one in January &amp; I'm staying signed up. I


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

I have my box! And there are some variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







I got the blue notebook!





Instead of the hearts, I got a pave cone cuff!





I don't know if there were variations on the frame itself, but this is the one I got!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I love that frame so much! I hope that's the one I get!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Also, I noticed (from my instagram stalking) that each floral print wallet is just slightly different!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay ladies, so I don't know if I'm truly crazy or just a full on girly girl lol... my fiance definitely thinks I'm crazy if he didn't before.  Oh well, our wedding is in July so he's pretty much stuck with me now.  Anyway, since we both work close to our home, we go home for lunch and I was able to swoon over my precious box for about 10 mins... Obviously, it wasn't enough time for me to take pictures of everything, but I got 11 items shot before I had to leave!  Just don't mind them - they're sloppy because between eating my lunch and getting weird looks from my fiance and questions of "why are you taking pictures of objects..?" I didn't have much time to make sure they were quality pics.

The box as a whole when I first opened it up...





The bracelet which I LOVE - finally something that fits my tiny wrists!!  Would have liked silver but I still love love this one...



 
The Laura Mercier palette which is So awesome.  The case and everything is just so amazing...



 
OPI - not my color so this will go up on my trade list, but still a great item...



 
Pen - this was taken on my car ride back to work, lol.. silly me... to be honest, doesn't feel like any special quality of pen, but everyone can use pens...



 
Perfume sample...



 
Serum... I'm not really into skin care things so this will go on my trade list also...



 
Shark tooth necklace - This is the one item I am really "ehh" about so far.  I'm kinda surprised at the value placed on this because it honestly doesn't seem to match it.  I don't even think the weight of the tooth is enough to pull the string taught.  But oh well...



 
Soap - a lot bigger than I was expecting.  Not into the scent though...



 
Tea - I love tea and these are SO fun!...



 
Shirt - I wasn't too thrilled when I heard about it, and it's def a bigger size than I actually fit, but I like it enough to use around the house or on errand days...



 
LOVE this wallet... it's just so beautiful and springy, so nice to look at after all this cold and snow we've gotten this past winter in Jersey.




So that's all for now folks... Like I said, I didn't get a chance to take a pic of everything and I won't be home till late tonight (trying on my wedding dress for the first time!!!) so I'm sure by the time I get back, there will be lots of pics up.  If not, then I'll post up the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am SO happy with this box and don't regret the price at all.  Even though I won't use certain things or they may not appeal to me, the things I WILL actually use, more than make up for it for me.  Hope you all get yours soon!!

maybe this was mentioned before but what are those little tabs on the makeup compact?  Is that like fold out directions??  Also, love the wallet, love!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I just received my box and I am a little disappointed. My frame is pretty banged up and scuffed and my wallet has loose threads and looks unfinished. I just emailed customer service, hopefully they will do something to make it right.

Other than that, I got an orange notebook, the chevron frame and the pave cone bracelet.

The picture frame scuffed in 4 different places (but I am only including one picture here) also sharing a picture of the threads in the wallet and the color of my notebook. I have quite a few orla kiely orange &amp; teal pouches, so this will match perfectly.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Now that I have the products in my hand....

Keeping:

Muy Cool TShirt

Shark Tooth Necklace

Nail Polish

Revive Serum

Wallet

Donkey Co Tea

Pen

Notebook

Frame

Not Keeping:

C Wonder Bangle (I only wear silver)

Lafco Soap (too strong for me)

Perfume Sample (I'm not much of a perfume fan)

Laura Mercier Compact (looks nice but I know I won't use it)

Philosophy's Time in a Bottle (I prefer more natural skin care)

Collage

Even with issues with the wallet &amp; frame, I am still happy with the box and will continue to subscribe


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I just received my box and I am a little disappointed. My frame is pretty banged up and scuffed and my wallet has loose threads and looks unfinished. I just emailed customer service, hopefully they will do something to make it right.

Other than that, I got an orange notebook, the chevron frame and the pave cone bracelet.

The picture frame scuffed in 4 different places (but I am only including one picture here) also sharing a picture of the threads in the wallet and the color of my notebook. I have quite a few orla kiely orange &amp; teal pouches, so this will match perfectly.












I just looked at mine and my frame has scratches on it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, the wallet is definitely fraying in the same area... I guess I'll shoot Quarterly CS an email as well. :/


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked at mine and my frame has scratches on it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, the wallet is definitely fraying in the same area... I guess I'll shoot Quarterly CS an email as well. :/ 
Bummer! I have no experience with their customer service, fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bummer! I have no experience with their customer service, fingers crossed it goes well!
Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mine looks like this:


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 21, 2014)

Box looks great, I can't wait!

I think I accidently deleted my shipping email.....any other way to find our tracking numbers?  I couldn't find it on my account information on their site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Most of Charming Charlies wallets are probably going to look like that. They're a cheap store. I'd snip the threads and call it good.


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 21, 2014)

USPS has shown my box in Compton, CA since the 18th. All it says is 'electronic info received' for the last few days. Is anyone else's shipping info still showing like that?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Most of Charming Charlies wallets are probably going to look like that. They're a cheap store. I'd snip the threads and call it good.
LOL that's unfortunate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, my mom really loves the pattern.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

> USPS has shown my box in Compton, CA since the 18th. All it says is 'electronic info received' for the last few days. Is anyone else's shipping info still showing like that?


 Mine is the same way! I have been subscribed since Dec. so I am not sure why. If it doesn't update by Saturday, I am going to email and ask them if everything's okay.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenSmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

USPS has shown my box in Compton, CA since the 18th. All it says is 'electronic info received' for the last few days. Is anyone else's shipping info still showing like that?
Mine has been like this too. I am so close to Compton its killing me because I know it will not take more than 2 days to reach me once it starts moving!


----------



## eallen014 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just got my box and it had one variation - I got the bracelet with skulls.


----------



## JenSmiles (Mar 21, 2014)

> Mine has been like this too. I am so close to Compton its killing me because I know it will not take more than 2 days to reach me once it starts moving!


 I hope it's been moving and just hasn't updated for us. I'm all the way in FL and so want to receive this box already!


----------



## Melbert (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eallen014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box and it had one variation - I got the bracelet with skulls.
I am so jealous of you! I got the heart one so I was assuming it was the only variation :/


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 21, 2014)

I emailed them. I figured in 4 days my box should have some movement. I am hoping they can give me more updated info on their side. I think it's more than likely that it is moving and USPS is just not scanning it in but if it's lost, I don't want to wait another week to sort it out.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

> maybe this was mentioned before but what are those little tabs on the makeup compact?Â  Is that like fold out directions??Â  Also, love the wallet, love!


 The tabs are pull out cards that tell you how to use the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mine arrived to the post office this afternoon, so I will probably get it tomorrow. I'm all the way in NY, so those of you who had their box stuck in departed shipping partner facility, it will probably pop up in the post office in a day or so.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am not sure how I feel about this box. Like, I like the variety in the box and the contents but I'm not sure about each item itself. Not sure if that makes sense. For example, I love that she put a necklace in the box but I'm not sure I love THAT necklace. I like that there is a wallet in the box but am unsure about the wallet she chose. I haven't gotten my box yet so hopefully I'll be more appreciative of what's in there once I get my hands on it. If not, I might actually sell this box. But let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I would have gotten in on the first box but I still think about that little fur neck stole scarf dealie.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not sure how I feel about this box. Like, I like the variety in the box and the contents but I'm not sure about each item itself. Not sure if that makes sense. For example, I love that she put a necklace in the box but I'm not sure I love THAT necklace. I like that there is a wallet in the box but am unsure about the wallet she chose. I haven't gotten my box yet so hopefully I'll be more appreciative of what's in there once I get my hands on it. If not, I might actually sell this box. But let's not get ahead of ourselves just yet....






I wish I would have gotten in on the first box but I still think about that little fur neck stole scarf dealie.
I agree with what you're saying.  I actually like the box overall, but I still don't see how the necklace can be valued at what it is...


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's my last two items worth posting...

Got the pink notebook which I'm happy about because pink is my fave color.  And my picture frame didn't have and scuffs on the front that I could see... just weird dust particles.  One of the back tabs that keeps the back of the frame in place broke off though because it's really flimsy.  For a split second I though about emailing and bringing it to their attention, but then saw that it was just $12 from JCP and just felt like it wasn't worth the hassle for me, personally.  Plus the back stays in place just fine, still and no one will see the back of it anyway.  Perfect addition to my bedroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Melbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so jealous of you! I got the heart one so I was assuming it was the only variation :/
If I get the skulls, I would trade you!


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my last two items worth posting...

Got the pink notebook which I'm happy about because pink is my fave color.  And my picture frame didn't have and scuffs on the front that I could see... just weird dust particles.  One of the back tabs that keeps the back of the frame in place broke off though because it's really flimsy.  For a split second I though about emailing and bringing it to their attention, but then saw that it was just $12 from JCP and just felt like it wasn't worth the hassle for me, personally.  Plus the back stays in place just fine, still and no one will see the back of it anyway.  Perfect addition to my bedroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 



I think I like your frame better! XD But it's interesting that yours cost only $12... I think mine had a price tag for $15.


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 22, 2014)

Got mine!! My variations were the pointed bangle (love!!), red notebook (wanted pink, but red is good too) and the chevron pattern frame. It has a couple of scuffs, but nothing I'll complain about. It'll be great for when I move out! My tee however has a hole in it. I'm debating contacting CS about it though... I'm honestly not even sure if I'll wear it...???


----------



## MKSB (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine still says "ready" on the Quarterly site and I haven't gotten a shipping email. Should I be worried?


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine is here!!!!  WOOT!  One of the first this time after getting mine a good month after everyone else last quarter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My thoughts:

First for the variations -

I LOVE my bracelet - it is a pave elephant.  So whimsical - LOVE IT!!!!

Picture Frame - Chevron.  this is much bigger than I had thought.  It had some weird dust - but it brushed right off.   I like it - but it doesn't really match anything in my house.  So, I'm on the fence whether I care or if it's close enough.

Notebook:  I got yellow.  It is small and cute and perfect for the purse.

Everything else:

Necklace - like this a lot better in person then than in the spoilers.  Still agree with everyone else - no way I'd spend $100 on it, but I'll wear it.  From the spoilers I wasn't sure if I would - it's a lot smaller than I thought.  It'll make a great layer necklace with a more casual outfit.

Serums - We'll have to see on these.  I generally like more natural products, but in my younger years had some good luck with Philosophy products (in my late 20's).  Good value here though regardless.

Wallet - it's pretty.  Sure it's a lower quality item - but really what did we expect in a box with 15 items??  I think it will easily last a season if not more.  I'll use it.

Soap - not positive about the scent - but I'll always use soap.

Polish - so excited to try this out!  Probably will put it on today.

Tea - I'll use it.

Perfume sample - very small.  I'll throw this in my travel bag.

Pen - it's a pen.  Nothing too special but I can always use one.

Poster - well, it's a poster.  It will be thrown away....unless someone on here says they want it.....

Laura Mecier - SO EXCITED to try this.

After getting this box in person - it's going to be hard for the PS Resort box to beat it.....


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 22, 2014)

> Mine is here!!!!Â  WOOT!Â  One of the first this time after getting mine a good month after everyone else last quarter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â  My thoughts: First for the variations - I LOVE my bracelet - it is a pave elephant.Â  So whimsical - LOVE IT!!!! Picture Frame - Chevron.Â  this is much bigger than I had thought.Â  It had some weird dust - but it brushed right off.Â Â  I like it - but it doesn't really match anything in my house.Â  So, I'm on the fence whether I care or if it's close enough. Notebook:Â  I got yellow.Â  It is small and cute and perfect for the purse. Everything else: Necklace - like this a lot better in person then than in the spoilers.Â  Still agree with everyone else - no way I'd spend $100 on it, but I'll wear it.Â  From the spoilers I wasn't sure if I would - it's a lot smaller than I thought.Â  It'll make a great layer necklace with a more casual outfit. Serums - We'll have to see on these.Â  I generally like more natural products, but in my younger years had some good luck with Philosophy products (in my late 20's).Â  Good value here though regardless. Wallet - it's pretty.Â  Sure it's a lower quality item - but really what did we expect in a box with 15 items??Â  I think it will easily last a season if not more.Â  I'll use it. Soap - not positive about the scent - but I'll always use soap. Polish - so excited to try this out!Â  Probably will put it on today. Tea - I'll use it. Perfume sample - very small.Â  I'll throw this in my travel bag. Pen - it's a pen.Â  Nothing too special but I can always use one. Poster - well, it's a poster.Â  It will be thrown away....unless someone on here says they want it..... Laura Mecier - SO EXCITED to try this. After getting this box in person - it's going to be hard for the PS Resort box to beat it.....


 Your bracelet variation sounds cute! I have a feeling that for me personally, the PS LE Resort box will beat out the NGQ2 box.... I'm more excited about the spoilers we've seen for that box vs. the contents of Nina's.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope you're right on the PS Resort.  I've been trying to stay away from the spoilers so I only know about the towel.......which I think I will definitely like!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I LOVE my bracelet - it is a pave elephant.  So whimsical - LOVE IT!!!!

I saw that on the site and was wondering if anyone would get it! That's the only variation I might keep, even though I don't like gold. 

This box would be hard for PS to top. I think this box and the resort box will be very different from each other. I'm hoping the resort box is very relaxing and spa-like, as the pinterest board suggested. I hope the curation is great and all the items have that dreamy getaway feel. If so, I'll feel justified in getting both,  and they'd be hard to directly compare. Thinking ahead though, I can't afford to regularly spend $200 on boxes, even months apart, and right now I am leaning towards keeping NG. Though I might sit the next round out entirely as summer items are often a miss for me.


----------



## Anselee (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello Ladies, For Those who are worried about shipping (like I have been) I put in a request for any updates on my package status yesterday because it was still reading left Compton as of 3/19/2014 and I live across the country in Massachusetts.  Well this morning I got two emails one stating that it was received by my local post office and the second that it was out for delivery.

Keep the faith!


----------



## bevin79 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my box!! My shipping wasn't updating either, so it was a surprise! Got the elephant version of the bracelet. Love it!!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 22, 2014)

T



> Hello Ladies,Â For Those who are worried about shipping (like I have been) I put in a request for any updates on my package status yesterday because it was still reading leftÂ Compton as of 3/19/2014 and I live across the country inÂ Massachusetts.Â  Well this morning IÂ got two emails one stating that it was received by my local post office and the second that it was out for delivery. Keep the faith!


 Thank you! I subscribed also but still no movement. Hopefully soon!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my box this morning! It didn't show movement until yesterday. I got the Chevron frame which I LOVE, a green notebook, and the cone bracelet.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 22, 2014)

My box finally made it to to my local post office...I should have it in my greedy paws in about 5 hours! Woot! Mine also did not show any movement since the original scan so it may just show up for you ladies that are still waiting.


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 22, 2014)

My picture frame has a few scuffs as well, but they're not really noticeable so I'm letting it slide. I also received the red notebook and the elephant bracelet which is ADORABLE. My shark tooth necklace is SUPER TINY though...like, I thought it was a weird bracelet....did anyone else have trouble with this? I'm thinking about emailing CS about it...


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My picture frame has a few scuffs as well, but they're not really noticeable so I'm letting it slide. I also received the red notebook and the elephant bracelet which is ADORABLE. My shark tooth necklace is SUPER TINY though...like, I thought it was a weird bracelet....did anyone else have trouble with this? I'm thinking about emailing CS about it...
The tooth itself is tiny - but the string necklace part is actually really long - was it knotted?  Mine was - I had to loosen this and put it on and with that it can be adjusted from choker length to a length that falls between my boobs unattractively (sorry - couldn't think of any other way to describe it) and, of course, any length in between.


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, that was what I had thought the knot would do, but it won't budge! Am I just being stupid? Hahaa, help!


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe I just need to find a child with teeny tiny fingers to loosen it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Do you have 2 pairs of tweezers? Tweezers work wonders on small knots or when detangling jewelry.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

No - the knot was somewhat difficult - it's not just you!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

78$ For a 50$ monthly box with shipping to Canada OUCH.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

To those who sub to Nina Garcia, is it worth the 100$? I seen a few pics of the box with the items,Too faced, Essie, baublebar and a magazine?


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsinbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No - the knot was somewhat difficult - it's not just you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you have 2 pairs of tweezers? Tweezers work wonders on small knots or when detangling jewelry.
Thanks ladies! I'll have to hunt down my tweezers - I've always had giant man hands and I just trimmed my nails so I feel so defeated by this knot at the moment, lmfao. Okay, now my question is: do you think NGQ02 better than NGQ01? I just can't decide! The variety is definitely there and I absolutely love the variations I received, but it does feel a little less focused theme-wise than the first box (but then again, the theme this time around is kind of a free-for-all of NG must-haves). Thoughts?


----------



## phanne (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Thanks ladies! I'll have to hunt down my tweezers - I've always had giant man hands and I just trimmed my nails so I feel so defeated by this knot at the moment, lmfao. Okay, now my question is: do you think NGQ02 better than NGQ01? I just can't decide! The variety is definitely there and I absolutely love the variations I received, but it does feel a little less focused theme-wise than the first box (but then again, the theme this time around is kind of a free-for-all of NG must-haves). Thoughts?

I actually think 2 is better than 1, But I would actually use more of 1 than 2. If that makes sense.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks ladies! I'll have to hunt down my tweezers - I've always had giant man hands and I just trimmed my nails so I feel so defeated by this knot at the moment, lmfao. Okay, now my question is: do you think NGQ02 better than NGQ01? I just can't decide! The variety is definitely there and I absolutely love the variations I received, but it does feel a little less focused theme-wise than the first box (but then again, the theme this time around is kind of a free-for-all of NG must-haves). Thoughts?
Hmmm, the boxes are SO different.  For me, I think I'll get more use out of this one, but I do agree with you the first one was more focused.  I felt the first one FELT more exciting even though I rarely use anything that came in it - lol.  This one will get lots of use, but didn't feel quite as well, I don't know that upscale is the right word....but can't find another so I'll go with it.  However, I'm pretty certain I'll use almost everything in this box.  So, really this one should be the winner for me - maybe because it's the second one is why I didn't feel as much excitement?

PS: I'm wearing the nail polish....it's snowing here today...it's definitely too much for now - lol.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually think 2 is better than 1, But I would actually use more of 1 than 2. If that makes sense.
Ha!  We are the exact opposites - I think 1 is better; but will use more of 2.  lol


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks ladies! I'll have to hunt down my tweezers - I've always had giant man hands and I just trimmed my nails so I feel so defeated by this knot at the moment, lmfao. Okay, now my question is: do you think NGQ02 better than NGQ01? I just can't decide! The variety is definitely there and I absolutely love the variations I received, but it does feel a little less focused theme-wise than the first box (but then again, the theme this time around is kind of a free-for-all of NG must-haves). Thoughts?
Hmmm, I was super happy with my box (except the bracelet and wallet) but the first one really had more of a luxe feel than this one. I probably would have rather had 6-7 more luxury items and really speciality items rather than 15 (although I counted 16) things that were mixed in quality. I'm not complaining at all, but I think the 5-year celebration box ended up being a huge project that turned into a very mixed bag. That being said, it could just be because I didn't sub to the first one and I'll forever be sad that I don't have that box, haha! I will definitely not be unsubbing to this one. This is one to watch, for sure.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I loved 2 better. I can't wait for next quarterly!


----------



## phanne (Mar 22, 2014)

Actually, having thought about it some more, 1 was a better box. There were two exclusive jewelry pieces created solely for that box. The only uniquely exclusive item in 2 I can think of is the nail polish. I still don't have my box yet, and missed out on 1, so I may totally change my mind, but I was hoping for a few more exclusive items in box 2.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, I hope for an elephant bracelet! My daughter's birthday is coming up and she is obsessed with elephants. It would be perfect for her. She's already getting the bauble bar elephant ring holder from PS...this would be a perfect addition. My shipping hasn't updated so I have no idea when it will arrive.

This is my first NG box and I really like it. I may cancel FFF and PS and keep this one.


----------



## charelldana (Mar 22, 2014)

My box is out for delivery today (in New Orleans), despite not getting any tracking updates for days and days.  That being said, I am a little disappointed in the content from what I've seen.  I liked the first Nina box because the products seemed to really be luxury items (other than maybe that cuff).  This box has a lot of stuff, which is neat, but most of it seems pretty cheap.  I stopped subscribing to the regular popsugar boxes because of this, so I didn't necessarily want a bunch of cheaper items.  

Hopefully there will be some things I love when I see them in person and then hopefully I can sell or trade the rest.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mail came and no box yet. Hopefully Monday!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 22, 2014)

I had to use the end of  a pin to open the knot up than the threat moved on the necklace.


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 22, 2014)

Question about trading: I know MUT has rules about how/where we can do swaps/trades, so how exactly can we post if we want to put something up for trade? I'm wanting to trade my wallet and my bracelet, but I don't see a place to tell people this. Thanks!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 22, 2014)

Comparing 1 to 2:

Magazine â€“ magazine

Soap â€“ soap

Nail polish â€“ nail polish

Studded cuff  â€“ gold bangle

Ear cuff  â€“ shark tooth necklace

5-piece skincare set â€“ 2 serums

Lipstick â€“ face palette

Stole â€“ tshirt, notebook, pen, tea, wallet, collage, frame, perfume sample

There are items I like better in 1, but for me 2 is the obvious winner. I didnâ€™t get the first box though, so maybe Iâ€™d feel differently if I had.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am also curious. In case I get the skull bracelet



> Question about trading: I know MUT has rules about how/where we can do swaps/trades, so how exactly can we post if we want to put something up for trade? I'm wanting to trade my wallet and my bracelet, but I don't see a place to tell people this. Thanks!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually think 2 is better than 1, But I would actually use more of 1 than 2. If that makes sense.
I loved box one more. I used everything in the box and the box was more me. I love this box however I do not need more serums and the floral wallet isn't me . I am not a floral girl. My daughter grabbed it.  I love both boxes because of the value.  There are things in this box like the tee shirt I wont use either.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Comparing 1 to 2:

Magazine â€“ magazine

Soap â€“ soap

Nail polish â€“ nail polish

Studded cuff  â€“ gold bangle

Ear cuff  â€“ shark tooth necklace

5-piece skincare set â€“ 2 serums

Lipstick â€“ face palette

Stole â€“ tshirt, notebook, pen, tea, wallet, collage, frame, perfume sample

There are items I like better in 1, but for me 2 is the obvious winner. I didnâ€™t get the first box though, so maybe Iâ€™d feel differently if I had. 
I prefer box 2! Mostly because it has more things that I can use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, I'd already traded for the ear cuff (which was the item I wanted from box 1) so I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question about trading: I know MUT has rules about how/where we can do swaps/trades, so how exactly can we post if we want to put something up for trade? I'm wanting to trade my wallet and my bracelet, but I don't see a place to tell people this. Thanks!
I just listed the items on my trade list and then posted my trade list here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, I was super happy with my box (except the bracelet and wallet) but the first one really had more of a luxe feel than this one. I probably would have rather had 6-7 more luxury items and really speciality items rather than 15 (although I counted 16) things that were mixed in quality. I'm not complaining at all, but I think the 5-year celebration box ended up being a huge project that turned into a very mixed bag. That being said, it could just be because I didn't sub to the first one and I'll forever be sad that I don't have that box, haha! I will definitely not be unsubbing to this one. This is one to watch, for sure.
That is true the first one had more luxe feel to me and more of a trendy vibe.  I would rather have less items that are worth more . But I love them both and cannot wait till the next one.  I loved my bracelet so much  in this one I ordered more  stuff because this fits my small wrist


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my box! It was fun to drink the tea whilst opening everything else. 

My variations were gardenia soap, skull bracelet, blue notebook (yay!) and the smaller frame. Really pleased with those variations, though I want to trade for the chevron frame too. I was planning on trading the bangle, but it fits my wrist perfectly and although I normally don't wear skulls, these are actually kind of cute.

Hated the soap, but my mother loves gardenia and liked it. I'm always happy when I get something in a box that she wants. I took a moment to show off my necklace, and she looked at me sadly and said, 'It's nice, sure, but somewhere a silver shark is missing a tooth!' 






I love that the collage was included, but this particular artist's style isn't really for me. It would be cool though if NG got a different artist to do something for each box. She must be inspired by a lot of visual media and it's interesting to get a glimpse of that. I'm going to save it.

By the way, this knotting technique works really well with the necklace, to make it adjustable so you never have to retie it: 

http://www.polishthestars.com/2013/08/how-to-make-adjustable-necklace-knot.html


----------



## katyrn (Mar 22, 2014)

I got the skull bracelet. It was the one thing that I really didn't want... but maybe I'll keep it. Isn't the point of trying out these boxes to try new things and step out of our comfort zone?

The gardenia soap smells divine and I can't wait to use it! I don't have any clue of what to do with this poster... trash? And I'm actually excited about the shirt, it is muy cool!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 22, 2014)

Silly question but were there variations with the pen?

( I am a bit of a pen freak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

My pen was white w/ silver.

Anyone else get any other color?

Oh and the string for the shark tooth necklace does not lay straight.

It's all twisty and bendy.

Any thoughts how to straighten it?


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Silly question but were there variations with the pen?

( I am a bit of a pen freak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

My pen was white w/ silver.

Anyone else get any other color?

Oh and the string for the shark tooth necklace does not lay straight.

It's all twisty and bendy.

Any thoughts how to straighten it?
I'm pretty sure everyone got a white pen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charelldana (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, having opened the box now, I feel a little better about the quality of some of the items.  

I got chevron frame, purple notebook, and spike bracelet for my variations.  If anyone wants to trade notebook colors, let me know.  

The bracelet is really pretty and actually fits my small wrist perfectly.  I love it.  The shark tooth is also very cool, though I think I am going to iron the cord to get it to lay flat.  

I am not thrilled with the wallet (a little cheap) and the shirt is huge on me, way too big to even pass as oversized.  

The beauty products are actually a little nicer than I expected, the soap is huge and the serums look like quality items.  Overall, I'm happy with this box, though hopefully next quarter's box has more of a theme.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

> Question about trading: I know MUT has rules about how/where we can do swaps/trades, so how exactly can we post if we want to put something up for trade? I'm wanting to trade my wallet and my bracelet, but I don't see a place to tell people this. Thanks!


 I just added my unwanted Nina G items to my other swap threads &amp; classified and put it in my signature. I think that's the best way. I haven't seen a current swap thread for this box. I could be wrong?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my box today even though my expected delivery date was Monday! Love the amount/variety of items &amp; I think all together they make a great box. My thoughts: Spanglish shirt - not something I would ever buy, but now that it's in my hands I'm going to work it tucked in front with skinny jeans or boyfriends. Breaking out of my C-zone! Shark tooth necklace - Love! Saw it in Marie Claire &amp; wished for it. Greenade nail polish - not my color, but will make a fun gift or trade. C Wonder bangle - I got the elephant-love! So delicate! Serums - Great companies &amp; I love to try new skin care. Floral Wallet - I use the same wallet every day, but this will be gifted or traded easily. It's pretty! Lafco soap - Love. Going in the guest room. Laura Mercier compact - I don't need any more makeup, so I'll be trading it, but it's lovely and a nice value! Donkey Tea - Cute! I'm actually sending this to my best friend who is obsessed with both donkeys and Nina. This will make her smile. Pen and notebook - Pen is chic, so happy I got the blue notebook. Love both, especially together! Jonathan Adler Picture frame - I would have rather gotten the chevron pattern, but it is nice &amp; chic. Poster &amp; Mag - fun additions, but no value to me. I gave my extra mag to my daughter &amp; I'm not sure what to do with the poster? I do agree that the first box was more luxe, but I find this one more practical and fun. I'm still sad I missed out on the baublebar cuff from the first box, but I can't believe I'm able to use so many items from this box. Nina did good.


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 22, 2014)

> Got my box today even though my expected delivery date was Monday! Love the amount/variety of items &amp; I think all together they make a great box. My thoughts: Spanglish shirt - not something I would ever buy, but now that it's in my hands I'm going to work it tucked in front with skinny jeans or boyfriends. Breaking out of my C-zone! Shark tooth necklace - Love! Saw it in Marie Claire &amp; wished for it. Greenade nail polish - not my color, but will make a fun gift or trade. C Wonder bangle - I got the elephant-love! So delicate! Serums - Great companies &amp; I love to try new skin care. Floral Wallet - I use the same wallet every day, but this will be gifted or traded easily. It's pretty! Lafco soap - Love. Going in the guest room. Laura Mercier compact - I don't need any more makeup, so I'll be trading it, but it's lovely and a nice value! Donkey Tea - Cute! I'm actually sending this to my best friend who is obsessed with both donkeys and Nina. This will make her smile. Pen and notebook - Pen is chic, so happy I got the blue notebook. Love both, especially together! Jonathan Adler Picture frame - I would have rather gotten the chevron pattern, but it is nice &amp; chic. Poster &amp; Mag - fun additions, but no value to me. I gave my extra mag to my daughter &amp; I'm not sure what to do with the poster? I do agree that the first box was more luxe, but I find this one more practical and fun. I'm still sad I missed out on the baublebar cuff from the first box, but I can't believe I'm able to use so many items from this box. Nina did good.


sigh...is the poster in the magazine? I didn't see one in the box. What does it look like?


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


sigh...is the poster in the magazine? I didn't see one in the box. What does it look like?
It's about 11x18 and the back of it is blue. It was not in the magazine, mine was behind the pack with Nina's letter.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 22, 2014)

> sigh...is the poster in the magazine? I didn't see one in the box. What does it look like?


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 23, 2014)

> It's about 11x18 and the back of it is blue. It was not in the magazine, mine was behind the pack with Nina's letter.





>


Thanks guys. It's interesting. This definitely wasn't in my box. Don't know if I'll even bother calling.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thanks guys.* It's interesting*. This definitely wasn't in my box. Don't know if I'll even bother calling.
You're too nice. When I pulled it out, my husband and I were like WTF? and it went straight into the recycling bin. I guess we don't have an appreciation for this type of art.


----------



## Boulderbon (Mar 23, 2014)

Got my box today also! Was so excited, I filmed it right before work! 

I absolutely loved the bangle. I'm already wearing the shirt to bed..it's a little oversized, but very comfy! I feel a little guilty wearing a $55 t-shirt to bed though. 

I have no idea what to do with the poster though, and I don't think they did either lol!

Pretty sure I'll be signing up again for the next box.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

My Nina Garcia box came early!  It was due on Monday.  We came back late from a trip and I ran to get the mail and noticed the box (along with the FFF box) on the porch.  I had to unpack the car and get the kids to bed.  Even though I was tired, I had to look inside to see what I got.  

I received the elephant bracelet, yellow fashion notes, and the four leaf clover Happy Chic John Adler frame.  I like that she has her signature on all the items.  I didn't have time to look at all the items so I am going to have fun playing with it today.  Such a wonderful box.  I think her future boxes will be like her first one.  But, I am definitely going to stay subscribed.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

How do you tie the shark tooth necklace?  It came tied in a knot.  I don't think I want to do that or else I won't be able to take it off my head.  If you tie it in a bow, I would think it could come off easily.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you tie the shark tooth necklace?  It came tied in a knot.  I don't think I want to do that or else I won't be able to take it off my head.  If you tie it in a bow, I would think it could come off easily.
This link explains how to tie it:

http://www.polishthestars.com/2013/08/how-to-make-adjustable-necklace-knot.html

Because of the tassels, you don't need to worry about tucking the ends in.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This link explains how to tie it:

http://www.polishthestars.com/2013/08/how-to-make-adjustable-necklace-knot.html

Because of the tassels, you don't need to worry about tucking the ends in.
I just made it long enough to get over my head and tied a knot in the back


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This link explains how to tie it:

http://www.polishthestars.com/2013/08/how-to-make-adjustable-necklace-knot.html

Because of the tassels, you don't need to worry about tucking the ends in. 
Thank you!


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting about how to knot the shark necklace...I was dying yesterday trying to untie it, hahaa. 

Even though I agree that the first box had a very luxe feel to it, I still think the items and value of the second box is insane. Is everything in the box something I would buy for myself? Of course not, but if that's what I was looking for it seems silly to gamble on a mystery box in the first place. What I love most about this box is how involved Nina Garcia is in curating it (or at least, that's the impression I've gotten from the first two boxes). Unlike Fancy boxes, where the company just has stuff and celebrities give the "okay" on 4-5 items, I really get the impression that Nina and her team take more time in customizing this box. I'm super excited for #NGQ03 and can't wait to see what theme she's going with for the summer. I'm hoping we'll be getting that around late June? Fingers crossed!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 23, 2014)

> Thanks for posting about how to knot the shark necklace...I was dying yesterday trying to untie it, hahaa.Â  Even though I agree that theÂ first box had a very luxe feel to it, I still think the items and value ofÂ the secondÂ box is insane. Is everything in the box something I would buy for myself? Of course not, but if that's what I was looking for it seems silly to gamble on a mystery box in the first place. What I love most about this box is how involved Nina Garcia is in curating it (or at least, that's the impression I've gotten from the first two boxes). Unlike Fancy boxes, where the company just has stuff and celebrities give the "okay" on 4-5 items, I really get the impression that Nina and her team take more time in customizing this box. I'm super excited for #NGQ03 and can't wait to see what theme she's going with for the summer. I'm hoping we'll be getting that around late June? Fingers crossed!


 Yes, this exactly! Her box feels so personal &amp; special. It feels truly curated with care.


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 23, 2014)

> You're too nice. When I pulled it out, my husband and I were like WTF? and it went straight into the recycling bin. I guess we don't have an appreciation for this type of art.


Ha! I did give the picture a screw face when I saw it but decided to give it the benefit of the doubt since I hadn't seen it in person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKSB (Mar 23, 2014)

Got my box! I was away from home for a few days and came home to it by my door. No shipping notice or any indication from the site that it had gone out to me, but I don't care! I love it! I got the skull bracelet, which I am thrilled with. It was exactly the one I wanted. I also got a mustard-colored notebook and the chevron frame, which I was also hoping for.

The t-shirt is great too. I actually got the black and white polka dot turband in my FFF box and was wondering what I would wear it with and then the shirt showed up and I realized I got lucky! LOL They go together perfectly.

So, so happy with my subscription. (I'm also sort of addicted to the Tom Ford perfume; is anyone else obsessed with it???)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box! I was away from home for a few days and came home to it by my door. No shipping notice or any indication from the site that it had gone out to me, but I don't care! I love it! I got the skull bracelet, which I am thrilled with. It was exactly the one I wanted. I also got a mustard-colored notebook and the chevron frame, which I was also hoping for.

The t-shirt is great too. I actually got the black and white polka dot turband in my FFF box and was wondering what I would wear it with and then the shirt showed up and I realized I got lucky! LOL They go together perfectly.

So, so happy with my subscription. (I'm also sort of addicted to the Tom Ford perfume; is anyone else obsessed with it???)
omg the Tom Ford perfume... I spritzed it once on my wrist and I couldn't stop sneezing! I had to go and wash it off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked it but I don't think it liked me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!


----------



## phanne (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think I'm ever getting mine. I know the shipping email went out only 5 days ago, but it feels like I've been tracking for months.


----------



## dayzeek (Mar 24, 2014)

I loooooove the Tom Ford perfume, so much that I want to buy it. Holy wow it's so expensive! I definitely think I'll try it a few more times to see how long the scent lasts while wearing it before splurging.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 24, 2014)

Yay! I have it! My thoughts...

Muy Cool TShirt - It's big, but I'll wear it to run

Shark Tooth Necklace - uh...not my thing. I'll trade

Nail Polish - not sure I like the color, but I'll give it a go. 

Revive Serum - I'll use it

Wallet - put away for now...I'll either use it or gift it

Donkey Co Tea - fun! I'll drink it this week.

Pen - it's a pen...I'll use it.

Notebook - I got fuschia...very pretty.

Frame - I got the one that looks like it has four leaf clovers on it

C Wonder Bangle - I got the pave cone bangle; I'll try to trade for the elephant one.

Lafco Soap - wow...it's huge! I'll use or gift

Perfume Sample - smells nice

Laura Mercier Compact - I didn't realize it was cream blush - I'll have to think about if I wan't to keep it

Philosophy's Time in a Bottle - I'll use it

Collage - threw away

Magazine - I'll give it a look see

All in all, I'm glad I got it.


----------



## polarama (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my box today and I have mixed feelings about it.  LOVED that things felt truly curated and special and I believe that they are things NG uses/likes.  But there were so many things that weren't quite for me and having so many "not me" things kind of added to the disappointment, if that makes any sense at all.  But it isn't enough to make me quit the next one!

Variations--got the green notebook, the heart bracelet (on my trade list already), the clover frame ("quatrefoil").


----------



## Jodym (Mar 24, 2014)

> Oh, I hope for an elephant bracelet! My daughter's birthday is coming up and she is obsessed with elephants. It would be perfect for her. She's already getting the bauble bar elephant ring holder from PS...this would be a perfect addition. My shipping hasn't updated so I have no idea when it will arrive. This is my first NG box and I really like it. I may cancel FFF and PS and keep this one.


 I love last quarters fff and couldn't get into this month but stalking this site I'm soooo mad I didn't get this box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I got my box and brought it home to check out the contents. I wasn't super thrilled by the spoilers and checking out the box in person didn't change my mind. Like I said in an earlier post, I love the variety of the box and the types of items she chose. I am just not crazy about each individual item. I like that there is a necklace, bracelet &amp; nail polish...but none of them are "me". Just not my style. I will be selling my entire box. I'm a little sad because I love Nina and thought I'd love her box. Sigh...

My variations: yellow/marigold colored notebook, skull bracelet, "clover" picture frame


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Received my box and I love it! This is my favorite box to date! I actually got all the variations I wanted which almost never happens! I loved everything about the box and will use everything in it. I loved how each item was wrapped with her brand, you could tell thought actually went into this box and not just random items. My variations: clover frame, the elephant bracelet and the pink notebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2014)

LOVE THIS BOX!!  Loved both of her boxes for different reasons.  Absolutely will use everything.  Rocking the top right now.  Variations: skull (love!), mustard notepad, chevron.  Nina really knows how to curate a box!  So happy that I got in on this from the beginning.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my box and I love it! This is my favorite box to date! I actually got all the variations I wanted which almost never happens! I loved everything about the box and will use everything in it. I loved how each item was wrapped with her brand, you could tell thought actually went into this box and not just random items. My variations: clover frame, the elephant bracelet and the pink notebook






Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE THIS BOX!!  Loved both of her boxes for different reasons.  Absolutely will use everything.  Rocking the top right now.  Variations: skull (love!), mustard notepad, chevron.  Nina really knows how to curate a box!  So happy that I got in on this from the beginning.
This is exactly how I feel! I loved it when I first got it, and as the days go by and the items settle into my life, I love it even more. Even the few items I'm trading, I still think they are great. I just have too much. And, I am completely OBSESSED with the Lafco soap for some reason. I adore discovering new loves like this.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Revive night serum is heavenly. I absolutely adore it. I am going to be sad when it runs out.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 25, 2014)

> The Revive night serum is heavenly. I absolutely adore it. I am going to be sad when it runs out.


 Good to know! I haven't tried it yet. Trying to be a good girl and use up my other opened serums first.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just painted my nails with Greenade and I like it a lot more than I thought I would from looking at the bottle. It isn't something I would have picked out on my own but I will definitely be using it again in the future.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I tried the serum for two nights only and my skin feels incredible! It's so expensive but I am buying it for my skin routine. I also want to try the night cream as it has such wonderful reviews. Love LoveðŸ’—


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Mar 26, 2014)

After a few days with this box, I have to add my name to the list of those that liked Box #1 more 



.  The tee is so cute but way too big, the shark necklace is so small/looks cheap, the heart bracelet I got isn't very trendy IMO, and I have no need for a teeny notebook.  

I appreciate the idea of the box- I'm hanging on until box #3, hoping it's a better match for my tastes (trendy/luxe)


----------



## kittycatz (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a long time reader, first time poster on MUT so I hope I'm doing this right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the Nina Garcia box! It's the first box in a long time that I've kept most of the items for myself (what's up with that shark's tooth necklace?). It reminds me of what Popsugar used to be when it first came out. As for the tshirt being too big, I belt it and wear it over leggings. When it gets hot I Willkie wear it as a swimsuit coverup.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 26, 2014)

I received my box this past weekend and I adored each and every thing. I love the variety in her boxes; it feels like a birthday present each time when I unwrap all of the little pieces. The nail polish was bright and lovely and I fell in love with it; perfect spring color. Adore the cuff and have been wearing it daily. The makeup kit is beautiful. The t-shirt looked fantastic when I wore it with my black skinny jeans. 

Even the things I wasn't initially sold on (the shark tooth necklace) are wheedling their way into my heart. I even threw the poster up on in the corner of my home office. (I'm visual ... male abs are nice eye candy ...) The wallet is very spring-like although I would have to make a conscious effort to switch my cards into it on days I want to use it and I'm a bit lazy; that will probably be my least used item. I received the notebook in blue and the pen in white so it was all very nicely coordinated. 

I look at the items from #NGQ01 and the only thing I never got into wearing was the fur stole but that was my own lack of appropriate coats to pair it with. (The stole will come out next season though.) This is definitely my favorite sub and if I have to give up all others (Birchbox, PSMH, other Quarterlys, etc.) this is the one I'll stay with. 

That said, to respond to some of the other comments, I was initially worried about the shirt but then I saw the size and read her intentions. If you're smaller then you can pair it with skinny jeans or heavy leggings and the contrast of super baggy on top and skinny on bottom looks really good. (It also looks great layered under a blazer with the shirt sticking out the bottom with a flared edge. And someone else mentioned belting it, which also works.) If you're larger then you might find yourself wearing it more as a regular shirt which would also be cute. I can see it not accommodating people in the mid-range because then it could end up looking like a shirt that just doesn't fit. So that's a problem. 

Now, I'll also admit I was a little surprised to see two serums. (I'm already up to my ears in serums.) I tried the night serum the first day and then cracked open Philosophy the next morning. I've not tried the night serum again since because Philosophy has such a strict expiration date due to the mixing in of the booster. Does anyone have personal experience with Time in a Bottle? I must have over half a dozen serums right now and it's hard to know what to use and when. (I've gotten rid of ones that don't react well with my skin already.)


----------



## mckondik (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally got my shipping notice. I'd had credit card issues... Looks like I won't get my box until sometime next week. Sigh!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I



> I received my box this past weekend and I adored each and every thing. I love the variety in her boxes; it feels like a birthday present each time when I unwrap all of the little pieces. The nail polish was bright and lovely and I fell in love with it; perfect spring color. Adore the cuff and have been wearing it daily.Â The makeup kit is beautiful.Â The t-shirt looked fantastic when I wore it with my black skinny jeans.Â  Even the things I wasn't initially sold on (the shark tooth necklace) are wheedling their way into my heart. I even threw the poster up on in the corner of my home office. (I'm visual ... male abs are nice eye candy ...) The wallet is very spring-like although I would have to make a conscious effort to switch my cards into it on days I want to use it and I'm a bit lazy; that will probably be my least used item. I received the notebook in blue and the pen in white so it was all very nicely coordinated.Â  I look at the items from #NGQ01 and the only thing I never got into wearing was the fur stole but that was my own lack of appropriate coats to pair it with. (The stole will come out next season though.) This is definitely my favorite sub and if I have to give up all others (Birchbox, PSMH, other Quarterlys, etc.) this is the one I'll stay with.Â  That said, to respond to some of the other comments, I was initially worried about the shirt but then I saw the size and read her intentions. If you're smaller then you can pair it with skinny jeans or heavy leggings and the contrast of super baggy on top and skinny on bottom looks really good. (It also looks great layered under a blazer with the shirt sticking out the bottom with a flared edge. And someone else mentioned belting it, which also works.) If you're larger then you might find yourself wearing it more as a regular shirt which would also be cute. I can see it not accommodating people in the mid-range because then it could end up looking like a shirt that just doesn't fit. So that's a problem.Â  Now, I'll also admit I was a little surprised to see two serums. (I'm already up to my ears in serums.)Â I tried the night serum the first day and then cracked open Philosophy the next morning. I've not tried the night serum again since because Philosophy has such a strict expiration date due to the mixing in of the booster. Does anyone have personal experience with Time in a Bottle? I must have over half a dozen serums right now and it's hard to know what to use and when. (I've gotten rid of ones that don't react well with my skin already.)Â  [/quote I have been using Time in a bottle for almost a year and I love it!!! I use it during the day and the revive at night and my skin looks so good! I also use philosphy oxygen moisturizer. Works great for me! I have combo skin.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my box this past weekend and I adored each and every thing. I love the variety in her boxes; it feels like a birthday present each time when I unwrap all of the little pieces. The nail polish was bright and lovely and I fell in love with it; perfect spring color. Adore the cuff and have been wearing it daily. The makeup kit is beautiful. The t-shirt looked fantastic when I wore it with my black skinny jeans. 

Even the things I wasn't initially sold on (the shark tooth necklace) are wheedling their way into my heart. I even threw the poster up on in the corner of my home office. (I'm visual ... male abs are nice eye candy ...) The wallet is very spring-like although I would have to make a conscious effort to switch my cards into it on days I want to use it and I'm a bit lazy; that will probably be my least used item. I received the notebook in blue and the pen in white so it was all very nicely coordinated. 

I look at the items from #NGQ01 and the only thing I never got into wearing was the fur stole but that was my own lack of appropriate coats to pair it with. (The stole will come out next season though.) This is definitely my favorite sub and if I have to give up all others (Birchbox, PSMH, other Quarterlys, etc.) this is the one I'll stay with. 

That said, to respond to some of the other comments, I was initially worried about the shirt but then I saw the size and read her intentions. If you're smaller then you can pair it with skinny jeans or heavy leggings and the contrast of super baggy on top and skinny on bottom looks really good. (It also looks great layered under a blazer with the shirt sticking out the bottom with a flared edge. And someone else mentioned belting it, which also works.) If you're larger then you might find yourself wearing it more as a regular shirt which would also be cute. I can see it not accommodating people in the mid-range because then it could end up looking like a shirt that just doesn't fit. So that's a problem. 

Now, I'll also admit I was a little surprised to see two serums. (I'm already up to my ears in serums.) I tried the night serum the first day and then cracked open Philosophy the next morning. I've not tried the night serum again since because Philosophy has such a strict expiration date due to the mixing in of the booster. Does anyone have personal experience with Time in a Bottle? I must have over half a dozen serums right now and it's hard to know what to use and when. (I've gotten rid of ones that don't react well with my skin already.) 
[/quote I have been using Time in a bottle for almost a year and I love it!!! I use it during the day and the revive at night and my skin looks so good! I also use philosphy oxygen moisturizer. Works great for me! I have combo skin.
Sounds like a good routine! I think I'll start just using Philosophy in the morning and work my way through the other serum as a night serum. Thank you!


----------



## tikipare (Mar 26, 2014)

I finally got my box and despite being thoroughly spoiled about its contents I loved it - especially the notebook and Laura Mercier. And I actually love the bracelet as well? I didn't expect it to be so delicate. 

But the nail polish somehow EXPLODED and the green was everywhere, but thanks to the tissue everything was fine. That's never happened to me before with a subscription box, though.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 26, 2014)

> I finally got my box and despite being thoroughly spoiled about its contents I loved it - especially the notebook and Laura Mercier. And I actually love the bracelet as well? I didn't expect it to be so delicate.Â  But the nail polish somehow EXPLODED and the green was everywhere, but thanks to the tissue everything was fine. That's never happened to me before with a subscription box, though.Â


 Yikes! Glad all your other items were ok.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 26, 2014)

> This link explains how to tie it: http://www.polishthestars.com/2013/08/how-to-make-adjustable-necklace-knot.html Because of the tassels, you don't need to worry about tucking the ends in.Â





> I finally got my box and despite being thoroughly spoiled about its contents I loved it - especially the notebook and Laura Mercier. And I actually love the bracelet as well? I didn't expect it to be so delicate.Â  But the nail polish somehow EXPLODED and the green was everywhere, but thanks to the tissue everything was fine. That's never happened to me before with a subscription box, though.Â


 Glad your items were OK. I'd let Quarterly know about it!


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 26, 2014)

> I'm a long time reader, first time poster on MUT so I hope I'm doing this right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the Nina Garcia box! It's the first box in a long time that I've kept most of the items for myself (what's up with that shark's tooth necklace?). It reminds me of what Popsugar used to be when it first came out. As for the tshirt being too big, I belt it and wear it over leggings. When it gets hot I Willkie wear it as a swimsuit coverup.


Welcome!


----------



## subbox (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried out the Laura Mercier product? It is lovely! Very natural finish.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 27, 2014)

> Has anyone tried out the Laura Mercier product? It is lovely! Very natural finish.Â


 I love the natural finish of creams, esp in the summer &amp; I've been having a really hard time not breaking into it. I put it up for trade because I just have waaaaay too much makeup (wow, did I just say that out loud?) Everything from LM is lovely in my opinion.....sigh...


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried out the Laura Mercier product? It is lovely! Very natural finish. 

Same here! After much debate, I caved and used it. I absolutely love it! Perfect for minimal makeup days that I don't want to look like I'm apart of the "walking dead" cast. LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I love the natural finish of creams, esp in the summer &amp; I've been having a really hard time not breaking into it. I put it up for trade because I just have waaaaay too much makeup (wow, did I just say that out loud?) Everything from LM is lovely in my opinion.....sigh...


 I have tried it and it is really awesome! There are times I don't have the energy or time to do the whole spille and this compact will be great for those days! I love Laura Mercer anyway so this compact was a big hit with me! She has the most beautiful makeup and makeup cases and it just all flows together! Love it!


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Mar 28, 2014)

Now that I'm done with my dislikes, I do want to add, that I LOVE both the nail polish and the revive serum.  Since the nail polish is exclusive, I keep wondering if someone will see it on me and recognize it- or maybe I'll spot it on someone else.  I think that's so cool to have an exclusive nail color and the polish is perfect for spring!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 28, 2014)

I love MUT so much!

I was starting to freak out a little because I hadnt gotten a shipping email and then I remembered that so many of us had found it in spam!!  And there it was!  I should have my box tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been using Time in a Bottle the last few nights. Very nice! I loved mixing it myself. I felt like Walter White or something!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love MUT so much!

I was starting to freak out a little because I hadnt gotten a shipping email and then I remembered that so many of us had found it in spam!!  And there it was!  I should have my box tomorrow! Yay!
I am completely addicted to Quarterly subscriptions now. I just forced myself to unsubscribe from one of them though. Now I'm down to six.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am completely addicted to Quarterly subscriptions now. I just forced myself to unsubscribe from one of them though. Now I'm down to six. 




Which ones do you subscribe to?? I loved the Nina one so much I wanted to get a different one but not sure which ones are worth it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which ones do you subscribe to?? I loved the Nina one so much I wanted to get a different one but not sure which ones are worth it.

I had cancelled one and then I went to sleep and had a nightmare about how I canceled it. And I woke up and realized how many of the items I am actually still using today, so I resubscribed this morning. (It was Poketo, by the way.) *sigh*

*These are ones I've received packages from so far (and general impressions):*


Nina Garcia - Adore adore adore. (Of course)
Poketo - Cute whimiscal and practical art. (I got teak coasters which are gorgeous and not something I would normally buy but now I love them.) My little gripe with them does have to do with value; since they run this incredibly cute store in San Francisco (never been, just seen pics) and they send items that total up to the box value. I feel that since I'm sure they get their items at below retail anyway they should be able to throw in at least one extra thing so the retail box value is more than what I spent on it. But then I thought back and realized that they are sending me things I'm using regularly and it would be a shame to quit. 
Jesse Kornbluth - Love his taste in books, music, etc. And most of the books he sends are signed! It's really variable; last month was a really fancy cookbook (signed), an upbeat CD from an African rap group (SMOD), little tea pods, and a very spendy jar of crushed tomatoes. If you want a taste of culture and variety this is for you.
Unclutterer - Super practical tools for uncluttering your home. I love their blog so this was a must for me. 
Sean Bonner - He seeks "perfection" so last time he sent everyone the perfect lunch box along with metal straws (for smoothies/shakes, to keep them cold) and a cleaning brush for them. The time before it was "perfect coffee" and you got a chemex coffee maker, beans, a metal filter, etc. I wasn't on for the coffee kit and that would've been much more practical for me - right now I work from home so I have no need to carry a lunch with me anywhere although the design is extremely nice. 

*The ones I haven't yet received (just signed up):*


Hitha on the Go - She has a travel blog and it was really fun to read and I like travel related things so I'm hoping this is geared to someone like me!
Tina Roth Eisenberg - Supposedly the boxes are just supposed to be joyful and happy. I love the concept but mostly signed up because I had a discount code. We'll see.

*Impression in general:*


Every box is really nicely curated; you can tell the curators hand pick these items, they write you a letter explaining their rationale, and they make sure to send you quality things. This is by far the best collection of boxes that truly represents the personalities and care of each curators. Even if you get something random it's something quality that you can regift to someone with taste. (At least in my boxes.)
Every box feels like a present that you're unwrapping. You don't know when it will arrive and you have no idea what you'll be getting. I've been happy, intrigued, surprised, and overall love the variety.
Most boxes are not going to give you a feeling of getting a great deal. Most of the box values come just in or slightly above the price points you pay. (You could argue getting a signed copy of a book is worth a little more, of course.) NGQ is the only box that is consistently much higher value than you pay. I feel this is partially due to her influence and ability to get the products for less (compared to the other curators who aren't nearly as famous). I'd say generally if you pick someone else with fashion/makeup items you might be getting a better deal in value; I've looked at a few of the others and that's my general impression but Nina's box is by far the best value for the money paid.

For all of my other subs (BB, PSMH, etc.) I used to always look at value (how much did I pay versus the product I got) and for Quarterly I basically have to ignore that. Nina Garcia is the only box I've seen (and I took a look at some of the other fashion/beauty subs Quarterly has) that offers substantial product for what you pay. Bottom line is that you're paying for curation. You're paying for the surprise. You're paying for something that feels personal and carefully selected. 

Hope this summarizes it for you! If you read about any of the curators and anything speaks to you then I'd say you should make the leap! If you're focused on box value ... stick with Nina.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had cancelled one and then I went to sleep and had a nightmare about how I canceled it. And I woke up and realized how many of the items I am actually still using today, so I resubscribed this morning. (It was Poketo, by the way.) *sigh*

*These are ones I've received packages from so far (and general impressions):*


Nina Garcia - Adore adore adore. (Of course)
Poketo - Cute whimiscal and practical art. (I got teak coasters which are gorgeous and not something I would normally buy but now I love them.) My little gripe with them does have to do with value; since they run this incredibly cute store in San Francisco (never been, just seen pics) and they send items that total up to the box value. I feel that since I'm sure they get their items at below retail anyway they should be able to throw in at least one extra thing so the retail box value is more than what I spent on it. But then I thought back and realized that they are sending me things I'm using regularly and it would be a shame to quit. 
Jesse Kornbluth - Love his taste in books, music, etc. And most of the books he sends are signed! It's really variable; last month was a really fancy cookbook (signed), an upbeat CD from an African rap group (SMOD), little tea pods, and a very spendy jar of crushed tomatoes. If you want a taste of culture and variety this is for you.
Unclutterer - Super practical tools for uncluttering your home. I love their blog so this was a must for me. 
Sean Bonner - He seeks "perfection" so last time he sent everyone the perfect lunch box along with metal straws (for smoothies/shakes, to keep them cold) and a cleaning brush for them. The time before it was "perfect coffee" and you got a chemex coffee maker, beans, a metal filter, etc. I wasn't on for the coffee kit and that would've been much more practical for me - right now I work from home so I have no need to carry a lunch with me anywhere although the design is extremely nice. 

*The ones I haven't yet received (just signed up):*


Hitha on the Go - She has a travel blog and it was really fun to read and I like travel related things so I'm hoping this is geared to someone like me!
Tina Roth Eisenberg - Supposedly the boxes are just supposed to be joyful and happy. I love the concept but mostly signed up because I had a discount code. We'll see.

*Impression in general:*


Every box is really nicely curated; you can tell the curators hand pick these items, they write you a letter explaining their rationale, and they make sure to send you quality things. This is by far the best collection of boxes that truly represents the personalities and care of each curators. Even if you get something random it's something quality that you can regift to someone with taste. (At least in my boxes.)
Every box feels like a present that you're unwrapping. You don't know when it will arrive and you have no idea what you'll be getting. I've been happy, intrigued, surprised, and overall love the variety.
Most boxes are not going to give you a feeling of getting a great deal. Most of the box values come just in or slightly above the price points you pay. (You could argue getting a signed copy of a book is worth a little more, of course.) NGQ is the only box that is consistently much higher value than you pay. I feel this is partially due to her influence and ability to get the products for less (compared to the other curators who aren't nearly as famous). I'd say generally if you pick someone else with fashion/makeup items you might be getting a better deal in value; I've looked at a few of the others and that's my general impression but Nina's box is by far the best value for the money paid.

For all of my other subs (BB, PSMH, etc.) I used to always look at value (how much did I pay versus the product I got) and for Quarterly I basically have to ignore that. Nina Garcia is the only box I've seen (and I took a look at some of the other fashion/beauty subs Quarterly has) that offers substantial product for what you pay. Bottom line is that you're paying for curation. You're paying for the surprise. You're paying for something that feels personal and carefully selected. 

Hope this summarizes it for you! If you read about any of the curators and anything speaks to you then I'd say you should make the leap! If you're focused on box value ... stick with Nina. 
Have to add, if I had to trim my list to only two then I would stick with Nina Garcia and Jesse Kornbluth. Those are my absolute favorites and totally unique. Unclutterer contains items I could theoretically order online (so I could just watch for the box to be released and then order what I liked later), Sean Bonner I'm on the fence but want to give him another try (his boxes are perfection but I'm not sure the problems he solves are in line with my problems), and again I still have that feeling with Poketo that it might be easier for me to pick out the items I really loved from a box and just order them directly from their store instead.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 29, 2014)

I've really been enjoying the Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge sample.  Just one little spray lasts and lasts but sadly, it's $210 a bottle.  Has anyone started using the Time in a Bottle serum?  I'm overloaded with other serums that I need to use up first, but I'm curious about what other people think of it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Oh, and the Laura Mercier palette is lovely!  I still can't believe we got a full size LM palette. . . I can't wait to see what future boxes bring.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been using Time in a Bottle and I love it! I also broke out the Laura Mercier pallette today. It gives a nice glow. I'm still trying to get the application right though.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've really been enjoying the Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge sample. Â Just one little spray lasts and lasts but sadly, it's $210 a bottle. Â Has anyone started using the Time in a Bottle serum? Â I'm overloaded with other serums that I need to use up first, but I'm curious about what other people think of it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Oh, and the Laura Mercier palette is lovely! Â I still can't believe we got a full size LM palette. . . I can't wait to see what future boxes bring.


 I'm using the serum. There's a little pressure because it expires three months from the time you activate it. I'm going to have it done though because it's the only serum where I actually see a difference. Mt pores are nonexistent and my skin is so radiant after I use it. I really hope I don't end up not being able to live without it because I have all these other serums I need to use up. Oh well, this works so right now I'm happy.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sadejane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've really been enjoying the Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge sample.  Just one little spray lasts and lasts but sadly, it's $210 a bottle.  Has anyone started using the Time in a Bottle serum?  I'm overloaded with other serums that I need to use up first, but I'm curious about what other people think of it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Oh, and the Laura Mercier palette is lovely!  I still can't believe we got a full size LM palette. . . I can't wait to see what future boxes bring.
I just started using the Time in a Bottle so I cannot speak to the results yet, but I like it. I just finished my serum so it was perfect timing to open a new one. I also am really liking the revive night serum. I seriously have never used a serum that feels as good as this one. I will be so sad when it is finished because I know I will not want to shell out the big bucks for the full size.

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been using Time in a Bottle and I love it! I also broke out the Laura Mercier pallette today. It gives a nice glow. I'm still trying to get the application right though.
I totally agree with you about application. I love having a creme bronzer...I tossed my cheapy Elf bronzer from the last Allure box to start using this...but I feel like the places they suggest applying it is sort of counter intuitive. Bronzer down the middle of my nose, I thought that is where highlighter was suppose to go. I will also continue to play with it to get the look just right, but I am loving the way it feels and applies.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm using the serum. There's a little pressure because it expires three months from the time you activate it. I'm going to have it done though because it's the only serum where I actually see a difference. Mt pores are nonexistent and my skin is so radiant after I use it. I really hope I don't end up not being able to live without it because I have all these other serums I need to use up. Oh well, this works so right now I'm happy

I will have to make it my "exclusive" serum since it expires 3 months after activating.  It seems like a large bottle for serum!  I've always read that you just use the tiniest dot of a serum and I'm sure it will take me at least 3 months to get through that bottle.  I hope you enjoy it though!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've been using Time in a Bottle and I love it! I also broke out the Laura Mercier pallette today. It gives a nice glow. I'm still trying to get the application right though.


 I'm also experimenting with the palette and having fun! Love it and learning too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 29, 2014)

> I will have to make it my "exclusive" serum since it expires 3 months after activating. Â It seems like a large bottle for serum!Â Â I've always read that you just use the tiniest dot of a serum and I'm sure it will take me at least 3 months to get through that bottle. Â I hope you enjoy it though! Â


 I feel a little pressure by that deadline too! I might be using too much. Two very small pumps that I rub on my hands and pat to apply and then wait a few minutes for everything to dry before I move on with moisturizer. Please advise if I'm doing this wrong!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel a little pressure by that deadline too! I might be using too much. Two very small pumps that I rub on my hands and pat to apply and then wait a few minutes for everything to dry before I move on with moisturizer. Please advise if I'm doing this wrong!
I was curious and decided to look at few serum "how to's" - the general consensus is to use 3 or 4 drops. I always thought it was a pea sized amount but I suppose that 3 or 4 drops might equal that amount.  Also the advice is to pat it into the skin, which I've been doing wrong.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

> I was curious and decided to look at few serum "how to's" - the general consensus is to use 3 or 4 drops. I always thought it was a pea sized amount but I suppose that 3 or 4 drops might equal that amount. Â Also the advice is to pat it into the skin, which I've been doing wrong. Â


 Good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

> I've really been enjoying the Tom Ford Jasmine Rouge sample. Â Just one little spray lasts and lasts but sadly, it's $210 a bottle. Â Has anyone started using the Time in a Bottle serum? Â I'm overloaded with other serums that I need to use up first, but I'm curious about what other people think of it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Oh, and the Laura Mercier palette is lovely! Â I still can't believe we got a full size LM palette. . . I can't wait to see what future boxes bring.


 Also, I'm not at all a fragrance person but I did love that Tom Ford sample. It smells lovely and like spring!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had cancelled one and then I went to sleep and had a nightmare about how I canceled it. And I woke up and realized how many of the items I am actually still using today, so I resubscribed this morning. (It was Poketo, by the way.) *sigh*

*These are ones I've received packages from so far (and general impressions):*


Nina Garcia - Adore adore adore. (Of course)
Poketo - Cute whimiscal and practical art. (I got teak coasters which are gorgeous and not something I would normally buy but now I love them.) My little gripe with them does have to do with value; since they run this incredibly cute store in San Francisco (never been, just seen pics) and they send items that total up to the box value. I feel that since I'm sure they get their items at below retail anyway they should be able to throw in at least one extra thing so the retail box value is more than what I spent on it. But then I thought back and realized that they are sending me things I'm using regularly and it would be a shame to quit. 
Jesse Kornbluth - Love his taste in books, music, etc. And most of the books he sends are signed! It's really variable; last month was a really fancy cookbook (signed), an upbeat CD from an African rap group (SMOD), little tea pods, and a very spendy jar of crushed tomatoes. If you want a taste of culture and variety this is for you.
Unclutterer - Super practical tools for uncluttering your home. I love their blog so this was a must for me. 
Sean Bonner - He seeks "perfection" so last time he sent everyone the perfect lunch box along with metal straws (for smoothies/shakes, to keep them cold) and a cleaning brush for them. The time before it was "perfect coffee" and you got a chemex coffee maker, beans, a metal filter, etc. I wasn't on for the coffee kit and that would've been much more practical for me - right now I work from home so I have no need to carry a lunch with me anywhere although the design is extremely nice. 

*The ones I haven't yet received (just signed up):*


Hitha on the Go - She has a travel blog and it was really fun to read and I like travel related things so I'm hoping this is geared to someone like me!
Tina Roth Eisenberg - Supposedly the boxes are just supposed to be joyful and happy. I love the concept but mostly signed up because I had a discount code. We'll see.

*Impression in general:*


Every box is really nicely curated; you can tell the curators hand pick these items, they write you a letter explaining their rationale, and they make sure to send you quality things. This is by far the best collection of boxes that truly represents the personalities and care of each curators. Even if you get something random it's something quality that you can regift to someone with taste. (At least in my boxes.)
Every box feels like a present that you're unwrapping. You don't know when it will arrive and you have no idea what you'll be getting. I've been happy, intrigued, surprised, and overall love the variety.
Most boxes are not going to give you a feeling of getting a great deal. Most of the box values come just in or slightly above the price points you pay. (You could argue getting a signed copy of a book is worth a little more, of course.) NGQ is the only box that is consistently much higher value than you pay. I feel this is partially due to her influence and ability to get the products for less (compared to the other curators who aren't nearly as famous). I'd say generally if you pick someone else with fashion/makeup items you might be getting a better deal in value; I've looked at a few of the others and that's my general impression but Nina's box is by far the best value for the money paid.

For all of my other subs (BB, PSMH, etc.) I used to always look at value (how much did I pay versus the product I got) and for Quarterly I basically have to ignore that. Nina Garcia is the only box I've seen (and I took a look at some of the other fashion/beauty subs Quarterly has) that offers substantial product for what you pay. Bottom line is that you're paying for curation. You're paying for the surprise. You're paying for something that feels personal and carefully selected. 

Hope this summarizes it for you! If you read about any of the curators and anything speaks to you then I'd say you should make the leap! If you're focused on box value ... stick with Nina. 
I wanted to add I just got my first box from Tina Roth Eisenberg and let's just say our personalities are not compatible. She sent a 40 watt megaphone! What am I supposed to do with that? In her letter she elaborates on how she likes having it sitting on her desk and knowing that if she wanted to shout across the East River one day then she could. 

*sigh*

Having large impractical objects is not my thing. That one is canceled.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She sent a 40 watt megaphone! What am I supposed to do with that? 

Have any enemies? Send it to their kids for a birthday or Christmas.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have any enemies? Send it to their kids for a birthday or Christmas.
Ha! I like that idea ... 

But don't have any enemies. I'm thinking since I have it I might as well put it in the closet and pull it out if any drunk people on the street outside get really rowdy in the middle of the night. I could recite poetry or something to totally throw them off. 

I already checked eBay to see if it was worth selling but there are plenty of vendors selling at $20 with free shipping (and that thing is heavy) that it really wouldn't be worth trying to unload it that way.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone used the wallet yet? I can't keep it closed. I have a hair band on it right now. I'm not sure if it's defective or if it just isn't going to work for me. Big sigh.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone used the wallet yet? I can't keep it closed. I have a hair band on it right now. I'm not sure if it's defective or if it just isn't going to work for me. Big sigh.
I haven't used the wallet yet. I was looking at it and thinking it would make sense to glue some sort of snap or something to that tab since if it gets full it seems like it wouldn't actually hold.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! I like that idea ... 

But don't have any enemies. I'm thinking since I have it I might as well put it in the closet and pull it out if any drunk people on the street outside get really rowdy in the middle of the night. I could recite poetry or something to totally throw them off. 

I already checked eBay to see if it was worth selling but there are plenty of vendors selling at $20 with free shipping (and that thing is heavy) that it really wouldn't be worth trying to unload it that way. 
Okay, in retrospect the megaphone is kind of cool. It is totally random but it is making me feel rather smug knowing I have it. (Who owns a megaphone, really!?) And it looks kind of nice sitting on top of my bookcase. Still canceling that subscription though because I really had to warm up to the idea and I feel her past boxes were hit &amp; miss.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone know who Rachel Yeomans is? She's launching a Quarterly box too and it looks fashion oriented - https://quarterly.co/products/rachel-yeomans


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone used the wallet yet? I can't keep it closed. I have a hair band on it right now. I'm not sure if it's defective or if it just isn't going to work for me. Big sigh.
Haven't tried it out yet, but what might work is to buy a small (but powerful) magnet and glue it onto the tab so that it'll stay. IDK, haha.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I tried the wallet and it didn't work for me. I put my cards in and the latch really didn't hold it together so items would fall out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the wallet and it didn't work for me. I put my cards in and the latch really didn't hold it together so items would fall out






Same here - tried it - it stayed shut - but barely and with any use it's not going to.  I wouldn't trust objects in the pocket.  To get my license bak out though - I had to use tweezers - that baby was in there SNUG!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the wallet and it didn't work for me. I put my cards in and the latch really didn't hold it together so items would fall out




Seems there should be a way to just glue a snap onto it (or even ... dare I say, a small dot of velcro?) 

I would be hesitant with having a magnet near my credit cards even though that seems even easier to glue than a snap.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems there should be a way to just glue a snap onto it (or even ... dare I say, a small dot of velcro?) 

I would be hesitant with having a magnet near my credit cards even though that seems even easier to glue than a snap. 
Never mind; I just took another look and now it's obvious that wouldn't work because the little tab wouldn't fit through the metal closure.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not sure where else to ask this question - I'm new to fragrance. I adored the Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge sample we got in the box. (Although it did not seem to have much longevity.) I think florals are key for me. I realize this is a ridiculously expensive fragrance and when I read reviews online from fragrance-experts it seems it's not universally adored but that many of the other Tom Ford formulations are better reviewed. What's the best way for me to test the rest? Do I have to take myself to a Nordstroms and try them there? Tips on how to do so? Thanks everyone!


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I would just walk into Nordstroms or whatever other department store, find the Tom Ford section and ask someone to help you. Explain that you've tried Jasmin Rouge and you'd like to try some others to decide on which you'd like to purchase. They will have no problem helping you, even if you ultimately decide not to purchase anything.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm not sure where else to ask this question - I'm new to fragrance. I adored the Tom Ford Jasmin Rouge sample we got in the box. (Although it did not seem to have much longevity.) I think florals are key for me. I realize this is a ridiculously expensive fragrance and when I read reviews online from fragrance-experts it seems it's not universally adored but that many of the other Tom Ford formulations are better reviewed. What's the best way for me to test the rest? Do I have to take myself to a Nordstroms and try them there? Tips on how to do so? Thanks everyone!


 Or I would go to Sephora (provided they carry it) because they will make up any samples you like that you can take home with you &amp; test.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Or I would go to Sephora (provided they carry it) because they will make up any samples you like that you can take home with you &amp; test.
Not all sephoras do that the one near me they don't  . I know for a fact Nordstrom is amazing with samples   They have given me so many .,


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

> Not all sephoras do that the one near me they don'tÂ Â . I know for a fact Nordstrom is amazing with samplesÂ Â  They have given me so many .,


 Sephora doesn't carry Tom Ford, so to Nordstrom I will go! Thanks all!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> Sephora doesn't carry Tom Ford, so to Nordstrom I will go! Thanks all!


 If it helps any, I have the full size of Jasmine Noir and love it! It has lasted me a really long time and I always get compliments on it. Totally worth the money!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 11, 2014)

> If it helps any, I have the full size of Jasmine Noir and love it! It has lasted me a really long time and I always get compliments on it. Totally worth the money!


 Agree. I love most of the Tom Ford creations. I have TF Black Orchid. Amazing and worth every penny. I get tons of compliments when people hug me and I adore the scent. It's complicated &amp; sexy and just yummy.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agree. I love most of the Tom Ford creations. I have TF Black Orchid. Amazing and worth every penny. I get tons of compliments when people hug me and I adore the scent. It's complicated &amp; sexy and just yummy.
I'm very new to fragrance but in a few weeks I'm going to have to go down to Nordstrom to check out some of the TF scents. It will be my reward for graduating this semester!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm very new to fragrance but in a few weeksÂ I'm going to have to go down to Nordstrom to check out some of the TF scents. It will be my reward for graduating this semester!


 Congratulations! And yes, do treat yourself to a Nordstrom date. They are very generous with samples. If they don't have one from the company, they will make you one. Always ask to see what perfume samples they have in their drawer that they think you might like too. It's a great way to discover new scents.


----------



## Walt Grace (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  C Wonder Bangle - I got the pave cone bangle; I'll try to trade for the elephant one.
Did you ever make a trade?  I got the elephant and would prefer the one you got!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

These cuffs are available for 40% off on the C Wonder website: http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Pave-Spike-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB114.html


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These cuffs are available for 40% off on the C Wonder website: http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/Delicate-Pave-Spike-Cuff/product/CWS14-JB114.html
Oh man, I was so excited until I saw this: "Enjoy an additional 40% off your purchase of *$150 or more*. Terms apply." But thanks for alerting us to this!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, I was so excited until I saw this: "Enjoy an additional 40% off your purchase of *$150 or more*. Terms apply." But thanks for alerting us to this!
Bummer. That's not the case in the store.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Me too! I love my elephant one. I have tiny wrists and this one actually fits! I have gotten so many complements on it! I'll wait, I am sure they will come on sale eventually.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 11, 2014)

> If it helps any, I have the full size of Jasmine Noir and love it! It has lasted me a really long time and I always get compliments on it. Totally worth the money!


 So good to know! I have a feeling all of his scents are going to be luscious, but I am in love with the Jasmine Rouge. I live in Portland and there's nowhere around here that carries Tom Ford (that I've found anyway). As much as I'd love to buy the Jasmine Rouge, it's probably a better idea for me to test a few others. Right now my 'regular' perfume is Chanel Chance but I'm ready for a change. Have any of you tried other Tom Ford scents and if so, what are your impressions?


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

tom ford neroli portofino is to die for.i LOVE it in the summer especially.and yes yes a thousand times yes to get thee to nordstrom!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't know the time in a bottle serum expired in 3 months!!! I've been using the nightly serum, but haven't even thought to try the Philosophy one yet. I am so glad I found this post before I opened it!!


----------



## subbox (Apr 12, 2014)

> IÂ didn't know the time in a bottleÂ serum expired in 3 months!!! I've been using the nightly serum, but haven't even thought to try the Philosophy one yet. I am so glad I found this post before I opened it!! I think it only expires in 3 months after you add the contents of the small bottle.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It loses it potency slowly after you add the vitamin C. Trust me my last bottle I had was a bit longer than 3 months and it seemed fine.


----------



## phanne (Apr 12, 2014)

The Laura Mercier palette is now my new favorite thing ever.

I just signed up for the Rachel Yeoman's Quarterly. Anyone else? I'm not familiar with her, but I like the idea of working style with gadgets.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was looking at that one also! I wish there had at least been one box already so I knew what to expect. I still might pull the trigger though!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am also curious about the 1000 places to see box


----------



## phanne (Apr 12, 2014)

I figure I have 2 months to decide if I really want the Rachel box or not, since they don't take the money right away, but if it sells out, I have saved a place. Hopefully a spoiler will come out before then.

I seriously considered the 1000 one, but it seems like it would be such a huge range of things that I'm not sure if I'll even like anything. It says "Each box contains unique items based on a new theme. From Paris to Antarctica, Botswana to Rio de Janeiro, you can travel from the comfort of your own home." That's something I'd have to see the first box to know what to expect. I'd hate to get bunch of chatskis.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

> I figure I have 2 months to decide if I really want the Rachel box or not, since they don't take the money right away, but if it sells out, I have saved a place. Hopefully a spoiler will come out before then. I seriously considered the 1000 one, but it seems like it would be such a huge range of things that I'm not sure if I'll even like anything. It says "Each box contains unique items based on a new theme. From Paris to Antarctica, Botswana to Rio de Janeiro, you can travel from the comfort of your own home." That's something I'd have to see the first box to know what to expect. I'd hate to get bunch of chatskis.


 I'm in the same place about the travel box. I took your advice and secured a box. If something happens and I decide not to get it, I'll just cancel but I am so intrigued by it! I can't wait!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I figure I have 2 months to decide if I really want the Rachel box or not, since they don't take the money right away, but if it sells out, I have saved a place. Hopefully a spoiler will come out before then.

I seriously considered the 1000 one, but it seems like it would be such a huge range of things that I'm not sure if I'll even like anything. It says "Each box contains unique items based on a new theme. From Paris to Antarctica, Botswana to Rio de Janeiro, you can travel from the comfort of your own home." That's something I'd have to see the first box to know what to expect. I'd hate to get bunch of chatskis.
I'm curious about the Rachel Yeomans box too so I bit the bullet after reading her article on it here - http://www.theworkingwardrobe.com/from-the-editor/youand-give-gift/


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious about the Rachel Yeomans box too so I bit the bullet after reading her article on it here - http://www.theworkingwardrobe.com/from-the-editor/youand-give-gift/
...I'm so tempted!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder what she means by a handleful will receive a box over 300. Does that mean there are only a few boxes or is it going to be random draw?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 12, 2014)

> I wonder what she means by a handleful will receive a box over 300. Does that mean there are only a few boxes or is it going to be random draw?


 Sounds like she's adding something more to some random boxes.


----------



## phanne (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm curious about the Rachel Yeomans box too so I bit the bullet after reading her article on it here - http://www.theworkingwardrobe.com/from-the-editor/youand-give-gift/

Oh, what a great find! Thanks! Now I'm really excited!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 13, 2014)

I tweeted at Rachel and asked if she was going to release a spoiler for her box (because I was curious and impatient haha) and she tweeted back saying yes!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 13, 2014)

f



> I tweeted at Rachel and asked if she was going to release a spoiler for her box (because I was curious and impatient haha) and she tweeted back saying yes!


 I can't wait to see that spoiler!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 13, 2014)

> I figure I have 2 months to decide if I really want the Rachel box or not, since they don't take the money right away, but if it sells out, I have saved a place. Hopefully a spoiler will come out before then. I seriously considered the 1000 one, but it seems like it would be such a huge range of things that I'm not sure if I'll even like anything. It says "Each box contains unique items based on a new theme. From Paris to Antarctica, Botswana to Rio de Janeiro, you can travel from the comfort of your own home." That's something I'd have to see the first box to know what to expect. I'd hate to get bunch of chatskis.


 That box sounds really interesting!! Would you mind sharing the link for it?


----------



## phanne (Apr 13, 2014)

https://quarterly.co/products/rachel-yeomans The working wardrobe https://quarterly.co/products/1000-places 1000 places to see before you die On my phone so idk if those links work, but they are right. Eta: yay spoiler!!


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 13, 2014)

1000 places mentioned on their facebook that the first box will be Paris theme


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1000 places mentioned on their facebook that the first box will be Paris theme
Any spoilers beyond that? I do love the idea of Paris.


----------



## JenSmiles (Apr 15, 2014)

> I wanted to add I just got my first box from Tina Roth Eisenberg and let's just say our personalities are not compatible. She sent a 40 watt megaphone! What am I supposed to do with that? In her letter she elaborates on how she likes having it sitting on her desk and knowing that if she wanted to shout across the East River one day then she could.Â  *sigh* Having large impractical objects is not my thing. That one is canceled.Â


 If you have any friends who are teachers, give it to them as a gift. I promise they'll love it no matter what grade they teach lol.


----------



## JenSmiles (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know where we can buy the bracelets? I have tiny wrists and love the way the pave spike cuff fits me but would love to see the varieties and get another arrow/skulls/ elephants etc.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1000 places mentioned on their facebook that the first box will be Paris theme
Any spoilers beyond that? I do love the idea of Paris. 

no they only said they are planning their first Quarterly box ("A Trip to Paris") and asked their followers what they would like most to see in Paris. Maybe we should go to answer the question and our items will be included in the box! =p


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenSmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know where we can buy the bracelets? I have tiny wrists and love the way the pave spike cuff fits me but would love to see the varieties and get another arrow/skulls/ elephants etc.
these?

http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Jewelry/Bracelets/shop-by-category/Bracelets.html


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenSmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know where we can buy the bracelets? I have tiny wrists and love the way the pave spike cuff fits me but would love to see the varieties and get another arrow/skulls/ elephants etc.
Theres bunches on ebay.  I had no idea they were 14k gold plated!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sounds like she's adding something more to some random boxes.
I wonder if she is actually shipping a wine?!  That can't be shipped everywhere and it seems like an accident waiting to happen but...  It's the only thing I can think of.  I don't know if I like the idea of different boxes, though.

I did sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now we need a thread for it.


----------



## phanne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if she is actually shipping a wine?!  That can't be shipped everywhere and it seems like an accident waiting to happen but...  It's the only thing I can think of.  I don't know if I like the idea of different boxes, though.

I did sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now we need a thread for it.
I'm thinking along the lines of wine accessories. A nice wine opener or wine chiller or glass set with charms or something of the like. It didn't ask for ID when signing up so I would doubt it's actual wine. But I won't complain if wine shows up at my doorstep!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking along the lines of wine accessories. A nice wine opener or wine chiller or glass set with charms or something of the like. It didn't ask for ID when signing up so I would doubt it's actual wine. But I won't complain if wine shows up at my doorstep!
Hopefully its one of the things you mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just can't really think of a reason why "a handful" of people would get better higher value boxes than others.  Unless its for the first ten to sign up or something?


----------



## phanne (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just can't really think of a reason why "a handful" of people would get better higher value boxes than others.  Unless its for the first ten to sign up or something?  
I guess it would be like the popsugar drawings or other random giveaways. I don't know though.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking along the lines of wine accessories. A nice wine opener or wine chiller or glass set with charms or something of the like. It didn't ask for ID when signing up so I would doubt it's actual wine. But I won't complain if wine shows up at my doorstep!
Agreed! Those were my thoughts when she mentioned wine as well. There's no way actual wine will be shipped because Quarterly always ships via USPS which prohibits the shipment of alcohol.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe a voucher for a wine of her choice? I could love that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm really hoping for a spoiler for 1000 Places.... I'm growing tired of FFF and want to find a new fun box to replace it with. My BFF is interested in travel boxes ( Escape Monthly seemed kind of not worth what you pay??) and we were going to share the box. Paris sounds fabulous! But I realllllyyy want a spoiler before I make the decision! (Also, I hope that list isn't the next year of their boxes... Antarctica couldn't have much to send i wouldn't think.... Lol)


----------



## subbox (Apr 17, 2014)

> I'm really hoping for a spoiler for 1000 Places.... I'm growing tired of FFF and want to find a new fun box to replace it with. My BFF is interested in travel boxes ( Escape Monthly seemed kind of not worth what you pay??) and we were going to share the box. Paris sounds fabulous! But I realllllyyy want a spoiler before I make the decision! (Also, I hope that list isn't the next year of their boxes... Antarctica couldn't have much to send i wouldn't think.... Lol)


I agree abput escape monthly. Their boxes just seem to be filled with food or lotions. And most of the value comes from the travel guides, which just take up space. I want something more unique from travel boxes.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 17, 2014)

> I agree abput escape monthly. Their boxes just seem to be filled with food or lotions. And most of the value comes from the travel guides, which just take up space. I want something more unique from travel boxes.


 That's our thoughts exactly!! I'm so glad we looked at reviews first. The people doing the reviews seemed to like them, but we both thought the value wasn't there. Hopefully 1000 Places would be better...?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's our thoughts exactly!! I'm so glad we looked at reviews first. The people doing the reviews seemed to like them, but we both thought the value wasn't there. Hopefully 1000 Places would be better...?
The paris theme attracts me..  I might go for it.. just want a spoiler


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The paris theme attracts me..  I might go for it.. just want a spoiler
I don't think I've ever seen a spoiler on the Quarterly boxes ... Book Riot had one for their first box but it was super duper vague and only a real bibliophile would've figured it out. 

I went for it. It's so easy to cancel after getting one box (no hoops to jump through like with other companies) that I figured it was worth the risk. I do love Paris!


----------



## s112095 (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to sign up for 1000 places after they said Paris. Because it's Paris and this fall I'm headed over there for the 3rd time. Since the theme is 1000 places to go before you die I'm hoping there is some tip for a little garden or out of the way place


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I love Paris! Studied abroad for a semester in France. If you haven't been to Provence I recommend it. The fields of lavender are so pretty!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Paris! Studied abroad for a semester in France. If you haven't been to Provence I recommend it. The fields of lavender are so pretty!
They are amazing  I also love Nice and the French Riviera.  I was there last summer for a while amazing place. Took a mother daughter trip with my daughter there.  We stayed at a cute place called  Hostellerie du Vallon de Valrugues - St. RÃ©my de Provence in a old French village


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 25, 2014)

This is probably sacrilege but the Philosophy serum was not working for my face so now I'm just applying it to my neck and décolletage. At least it's seeing some use!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 25, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> This is probably sacrilege but the Philosophy serum was not working for my face so now I'm just applying it to my neck and décolletage. At least it's seeing some use!


 I do that all the time with face creams. I have even been know to use them on my legs LOL


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

Anyone else notice that this says it ships next month!?!  *runs around screaming*  It's like June is right around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2014)

The 1000 places sounds good if it's going to be Paris. I love Paris. I'm considering subscribing to this one.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Anyone else notice that this says it ships next month!?! *runs around screaming* It's like June is right around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously? Yay! I'm ready for another one even if my bank account isn't.


----------



## feisty1 (May 2, 2014)

I wonder if Nina will post any spoilers or hints?


----------



## Saffyra (May 2, 2014)

She's already talking about it on her Twitter AND Facebook so I bet she does!


----------



## feisty1 (May 2, 2014)

I'm so excited! I do believe her boxes are the ones I look forward to the most! It feels like Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

I thought I would cancel after I got my first Nina Garcia box (her 2nd one)... but now I can't bring myself to cancel, LOL. XD


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 2, 2014)

Of all the boxes I  get or ever get her box is my  favorite


----------



## Saffyra (May 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I thought I would cancel after I got my first Nina Garcia box (her 2nd one)... but now I can't bring myself to cancel, LOL. XD


I know, I thought so too.  I was thinking it was a lot of money and so I would just get one.  Hah!  That was before I got the box.  Now I just can't click the unsubscribe button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I know, I thought so too.  I was thinking it was a lot of money and so I would just get one.  Hah!  That was before I got the box.  Now I just can't click the unsubscribe button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, MTE! And if I look at the money I've spent since ordering the NG box... I've definitely spent over $100. XD So as long as I stop trying new subs *coughsocialblisscough* then I definitely have the money to buy another NG box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 3, 2014)

I would have never contemplated spending so much on a box but hers is so most definitely worth it!! Plus since it's every 3 months it really is just $33.33.../month. 

Now onto a practical matter; I really am in love with Jasmin Rouge since she sent that sample. It feels perfect to me. I realize it's ridiculously expensive but since I'm graduating soon it seems like a good reward. The best deal I've found from a legitimate retailer is 10% off at Neiman Marcus. (I realize there are probably places selling it much cheaper on eBay and I did consider ordering a decant but NM and Nordstroms seemed more legitimate. Sephora doesn't carry that line of Tom Ford at all, unfortunately.) 

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Am I crazy to want to spend so much on fragrance?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 3, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I would have never contemplated spending so much on a box but hers is so most definitely worth it!! Plus since it's every 3 months it really is just $33.33.../month.
> 
> Now onto a practical matter; I really am in love with Jasmin Rouge since she sent that sample. It feels perfect to me. I realize it's ridiculously expensive but since I'm graduating soon it seems like a good reward. The best deal I've found from a legitimate retailer is 10% off at Neiman Marcus. (I realize there are probably places selling it much cheaper on eBay and I did consider ordering a decant but NM and Nordstroms seemed more legitimate. Sephora doesn't carry that line of Tom Ford at all, unfortunately.)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Am I crazy to want to spend so much on fragrance?


Don't buy it on ebay it  will maybe be fake that's my only advice to you. I have been burned there


----------



## feisty1 (May 3, 2014)

Nope I am using the gift cards from the May glossybox to buy a Tom Ford perfume! I love the one sent but am going to check out some more before i purchase.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 3, 2014)

@@CuriouslyAmanda I'm a fragrance person and think a great fragrance is worth a splurge every once in awhile. I've saved up for a few special ones in the past. You can always save it for special occasions/nights out so it will last a long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (May 3, 2014)

nvm


----------



## s112095 (May 3, 2014)

sorry for the multi enter... It kept telling me there was an error


----------



## s112095 (May 3, 2014)

dp


----------



## s112095 (May 3, 2014)

@@CuriouslyAmanda Absolutely not! A high quality fragrance that you love is good investment. It could become your signature scent. And every girl needs one or two of those. 

But I advise against ebay.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 3, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Don't buy it on ebay it  will maybe be fake that's my only advice to you. I have been burned there


Yes, my worry as well.


----------



## katiecoll (May 3, 2014)

When's the latest I can pay to get her next box?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 3, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> When's the latest I can pay to get her next box?


You won't be charged until it ships. I recommend subscribing now if you really want it otherwise you risk the box selling out.


----------



## Saffyra (May 3, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> When's the latest I can pay to get her next box?


They won't charge you until right before it ships which isn't til June.  But they send the boxes out in the order in which they were subscribed to, so its better to click subscribe sooner rather than later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  And they do sell out, too.  You can always change your mind and unsubscribe any time up until you are charged.  

So if you subscribe now, you'll be on the list to get her box but if June rolls around and you decide you don't want it after all you can just unsub.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (May 3, 2014)

Thanks! I just subscribed. Is it usually around June 1st that it'll charge me?


----------



## Saffyra (May 6, 2014)

are you ready for this?!?!

Nina Garcia just announced on Facebook that she's picked an item worth $100 as the FIRST item!!

"Preparing my #NG03... Just picked one item that has a retail value of $100 (it can be bought on NET-A-PORTER.COM to say one store)."


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> are you ready for this?!?!
> 
> Nina Garcia just announced on Facebook that she's picked an item worth $100 as the FIRST item!!
> 
> "Preparing my #NG03... Just picked one item that has a retail value of $100 (it can be bought on NET-A-PORTER.COM to say one store)."


OMG. 

Okay, yeah I'm not going to cancel this sub. 

(i'm resisting the urge to keysmash right now)

SPECULATIONS? THOUGHTS???


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

I'm already on netaporter looking at $100 stuff!! Haha!

Theres some accessories (gold earrings, a michael kors pocket thing), a lot of nice beauty (skin) products including Lancome, Caudelie, SK-II, tata harper and elizabeth arden.  Theres a Le Metier de Beaute kalaidescope...  it's $95.  I wonder if $100 means $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm already on netaporter looking at $100 stuff!! Haha!
> 
> Theres some accessories (gold earrings, a michael kors pocket thing), a lot of nice beauty (skin) products including Lancome, Caudelie, SK-II, tata harper and elizabeth arden.  Theres a Le Metier de Beaute kalaidescope...  it's $95.  I wonder if $100 means $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha I'm doing the same! I did ignore clothing, shoes, and lingerie since I don't think she'll send us any of those items. But ahhhhh Michael Kors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldn't mind the striped clutch at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope it's not the Karl Lagerfeld beach towel...


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

This is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/418292/MICHAEL_Michael_Kors/printed-textured-leather-pouch


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

LOL, I saw that beach towel too!!  And it could be!  Its summer, right?!


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/418292/MICHAEL_Michael_Kors/printed-textured-leather-pouch


Yes! Thats what I want it to be!


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> LOL, I saw that beach towel too!!  And it could be!  Its summer, right?!


Yeah I'm really hoping that this is not the direction she wants to take with summer. XD I mean, it's a nice towel, but... it's a towel. LOL. Maybe it's because I can't appreciate something like that. But I'm sure Nina's taste is impeccable so we don't have to worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes! Thats what I want it to be!


I just don't want it to be a beauty product because I'm already getting a lot from Glossybox this month (oops I ordered three, haha) and then I have plans for those gift cards...    (though I'm sure there will be at least one beauty product in her box, I just don't want it to be this one because there are so many more possibilities!)


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I just don't want it to be a beauty product because I'm already getting a lot from Glossybox this month (oops I ordered three, haha) and then I have plans for those gift cards...    (though I'm sure there will be at least one beauty product in her box, I just don't want it to be this one because there are so many more possibilities!)


DId you see the spoiler? the list of all the products?!  Never mind I see your post there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree with the beauty product thing.  It's also Marie Claires 20th anniversary, maybe that will have an impact...

I'm so excited!


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> DId you see the spoiler? the list of all the products?!


I have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super excited for Revive. 

Also, it's pretty awesome that we're guaranteed one item from four different brands!


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

Oh, theres also this!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/418293/MICHAEL_Michael_Kors/striped-textured-leather-clutch


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

Wait I think we are safe from the towel because it says Exclusive to NetaPorter and Nina said Netaporter was ONE of the stores you could buy it at!


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wait I think we are safe from the towel because it says Exclusive to NetaPorter and Nina said Netaporter was ONE of the stores you could buy it at!


OH THANK GOODNESS. XD Good catch!  :w00t:

Now I'm going to wish for one of those Michael Kors items. XD


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> are you ready for this?!?!
> 
> Nina Garcia just announced on Facebook that she's picked an item worth $100 as the FIRST item!!
> 
> "Preparing my #NG03... Just picked one item that has a retail value of $100 (it can be bought on NET-A-PORTER.COM to say one store)."


Oh my Gosh! She just keeps treating us right. I love Nina! Can't wait for this one. Her box truly feels like a gift (even though we pay for it, haha).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, theres also this!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/418293/MICHAEL_Michael_Kors/striped-textured-leather-clutch


I don't think it would be this personally


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 7, 2014)

Weren't these earphones in a limited Birchbox last year? Seems like something she might include. 

Of the $100 beauty items, I'd love the SK-II Pitera Essence set.


----------



## tulosai (May 7, 2014)

yeah I just subscribed.  Thanks for nothing ladies  :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Weren't these earphones in a limited Birchbox last year? Seems like something she might include.
> 
> Of the $100 beauty items, I'd love the SK-II Pitera Essence set.


Gah! I totally forgot about that! I bet you are right! Bummer, Id way rather have a clutch! But im with you, of all the beauty items, the SK-II is what I would want, too!


----------



## feisty1 (May 7, 2014)

I'm hoping it's the Kors bag personally. She does have a professional relationship with Michael Kors so here's hoping! I can't wear that style of earbud  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

Yikes  465 items on net a porter  are 100 dollars     wow


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I would have never contemplated spending so much on a box but hers is so most definitely worth it!! Plus since it's every 3 months it really is just $33.33.../month.
> 
> Now onto a practical matter; I really am in love with Jasmin Rouge since she sent that sample. It feels perfect to me. I realize it's ridiculously expensive but since I'm graduating soon it seems like a good reward. The best deal I've found from a legitimate retailer is 10% off at Neiman Marcus. (I realize there are probably places selling it much cheaper on eBay and I did consider ordering a decant but NM and Nordstroms seemed more legitimate. Sephora doesn't carry that line of Tom Ford at all, unfortunately.)
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Am I crazy to want to spend so much on fragrance?


I don't think you are crazy at all. It's a really special scent. Very original.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

&lt;img src="//cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/417425/417425_in_sl.jpg" alt="Elizabeth Arden&amp;nbsp;PREVAGE® Anti-Aging Eye Cream SPF15, 15g" /&gt; 





 




  &lt;img src="//cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/441276/441276_in_sl.jpg" alt="SK-II&amp;nbsp;Pitera Essence Set" /&gt; 


&lt;img src="//cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/441277/441277_in_sl.jpg" alt="SK-II&amp;nbsp;Facial Treatment Essence, 75ml" /&gt; 


&lt;img src="//cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/460264/460264_in_sl.jpg" alt="Byredo&amp;nbsp;Gypsy Water Body Cream, 200ml" /&gt; 

SK-II
Pitera Essence Set
$100
Essentials
SK-II
Facial Treatment Essence, 75ml
$100
Essentials
Byredo
Gypsy Water Body Cream, 200ml
$100
Essentials



&lt;img src="//cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/338202/338202_in_sl.jpg" alt="Tata Harper&amp;nbsp;Repairative Moisturizer, 50ml" /&gt; 
 



Some of the few $100 dollar beauty items on Net -a- porter,  There are one or 2 others.  Sorry I did such a horrible job pasting them here  . Not that good with this..


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

At least we can narrow it down to beauty, accessories and bags.  I'm pretty sure there will be no lingerie! Or shoes.  She *did* do the shirt last time but not with that price point.

I feel like I narrowed it down to 17 items.  Most of those were beauty.  There were a couple that were NetaPorter exclusives so I could rule those out.

But there were some Kenneth Jay Lane sparkly earrings, the gold earbuds (ridiculously overpriced!), an Isabel Marant Gold-Tone Cotton Necklace, some Tata Harper beauty, SK-II beauty, Elizabeth Arden and Byredo beauty/skincare items.  Along with a Sisley-Paris Toner.

Theres a few things that are almost $100 too...  

We need moar hintz0r!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2014)

I hope it's a beauty or jewelry item. No Michael Kors! Every soccer mom for miles is decked out in Michael Kors around here. I want something unique!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 7, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I hope it's a beauty or jewelry item. No Michael Kors! Every soccer mom for miles is decked out in Michael Kors around here. I want something unique!


Michael Kors doesn't thrill me either  way to common.   Plus he isn't really my style


----------



## Deareux (May 7, 2014)

I just bit the bullet and signed up for this one too. It seems like it's going to be incredible!

And I'm with you ladies about MK, it's not really my taste. But then again, what is my taste would cost me a year's salary. v.v


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I hope it's a beauty or jewelry item. No Michael Kors! Every soccer mom for miles is decked out in Michael Kors around here. I want something unique!


Could not agree more!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This is nice too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/418292/MICHAEL_Michael_Kors/printed-textured-leather-pouch


I don't care about Michael Kors at all, but that pouch is very cute.


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2014)

I wish so hard it was going to be that!  I love the blue and white stripes!  You're all probably right that its not what it is so I won't get my hopes up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd way rather have that than headphones.

Of course, I'd rather have the SK-II than the clutch...  Maybe.  I love that blue!


----------



## ikecarus (May 7, 2014)

Haha so little Michael Kors love here. XD But it's okay, it'll probably be a beauty item!


----------



## feisty1 (May 7, 2014)

Michael Kors lover here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (May 8, 2014)

I would definitely rather have a high-end beauty product than a Michael Kors bag. Just so long as it isn't perfume!! That is just too personal. I just got the perfume in the latest PopSugar Must Have and it reeks!!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 8, 2014)

I would love to try SK products also! I cruised around her site for any more hints and nada.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 8, 2014)

No hints, but here's Nina talking about trends for summer:

http://youtu.be/1MIgp401sWQ?t=2m45s


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know when in June the box ships? Beginning, middle or end of month?


----------



## Saffyra (May 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone know when in June the box ships? Beginning, middle or end of month?


I think the last one started shipped on the 14th.  Quarterly doesnt have the best shipping record, though, so it could be different this time.  Maybe you could email them and ask if they know?  Or Facebook/Twitter them.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 10, 2014)

I'd love to get this box but I can't really justify paying $38 on top of $100 for shipping to Europe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'd love to get this box but I can't really justify paying $38 on top of $100 for shipping to Europe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The last box was valued at $433  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /enabling


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

I've kinda been lusting after these boxes and I was thinking of canceling FFF and a few smaller boxes to get this one since it is only every few months.

I read somewhere that Quarterly doesn't charge until the box ships, is that true? So if I sign up now, I won't be charged until next month? Also, what method do they ship the boxes?

Thanks for the help! This box looks a ton better than those $100 PS special editions! I'm so sad I missed the previous box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I've kinda been lusting after these boxes and I was thinking of canceling FFF and a few smaller boxes to get this one since it is only every few months.
> 
> I read somewhere that Quarterly doesn't charge until the box ships, is that true? So if I sign up now, I won't be charged until next month? Also, what method do they ship the boxes?
> 
> Thanks for the help! This box looks a ton better than those $100 PS special editions! I'm so sad I missed the previous box.


quarterly does not charge until the box ships.  You can subscribe and unsubscribe a million times before its ready to be shipped.  But they do ship in the order in which the subscriptions were made so those subscribed the longest get their boxes first, that sort of thing.  Although, the charge is still at the same time they start the shipping of all the boxes not when your exact box goes out.


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed the latest spoiler...the next quarterly box will take us to one of Nina's favorite countries. Are there any good detectives out there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really excited about this box!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

ohhhh that is so hard!!!

I mean shes from Columbia but she spends a lot of time in Paris for fashion shows, right?  Maybe Milan....

OMG im soooo excited!  What a wonderful direction to take!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 13, 2014)

Here's her Pinterest board of favourite places:

http://www.pinterest.com/ninagarcia/my-favorite-places-in-the-world/

She's pretty much been everywhere, but there seem to be a lot of photos of Spain and Italy. Greece and Portugal seem like contenders too. 

The France pictures are mostly Paris, in which case she might have said one of her favourite cities.

If it were Colombia, she might have referenced home or her past or something like that. So I'm guessing somewhere mediterranean.



> #SpoilerAlert My next @Quarterly will Make us travel to one of my favorite countries EVER!


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

Spain or Italy would be AMAZING!

What on earth could it be?!  A food item?


----------



## ikecarus (May 13, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Here's her Pinterest board of favourite places:
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/ninagarcia/my-favorite-places-in-the-world/
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess that it's Portugal.


----------



## ikecarus (May 13, 2014)

But I'm hoping it'll be Spain. XD


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 13, 2014)

My guess is italy


----------



## Sherr (May 15, 2014)

I am SO tempted.  Are there every any promo codes for this box subscription?


----------



## tulosai (May 15, 2014)

No, not this one, at least not that I know of.  Quarterly very rarely has any promo codes in general.


----------



## Sherr (May 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> No, not this one, at least not that I know of.  Quarterly very rarely has any promo codes in general.


OK, thanks for that info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Inching closer to signing up ………...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

ahhh the PopSugar LE thread brought me over here. I was thinking of doing Fab Fit Fun but this one might be better!


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I am SO tempted.  Are there every any promo codes for this box subscription?


They don't do promo codes BUT many people have emailed customer service asking about them and received $10 off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I personally haven't done that but it's worth a try!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 15, 2014)

I recall there was some kind of $10 off deal for your first box, which of course I discovered after I subscribed. It's worth asking them.


----------



## feisty1 (May 15, 2014)

I took a quiz for them on how I liked a box and they gave me $10 to spend on any box. That was last quarter though.


----------



## katyrn (May 15, 2014)

Oh, ladies. How much do I want to splurge on this box? So much. But I'm trying to resist. I still haven't used everything from her last box. I'm just going to live vicariously through everyone on here.


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

I think it's always fun to go back through everything from the last box after enough time has passed to see if I've really used or liked anything ! (If anyone else wants to do this too, that would be awesome, so that new subscribers can get multiple opinions on the same box to help decide if they want to subscribe.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Muy Cool T-Shirt* - I shrank it in the wash and love wearing it now that it's not a tent on me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace* - I sold this on ebay, heh. 
*OPI Greenade by NG* - It's on my trade list since I don't wear nail polish
*C Wonder Bracelet* - I got the pave cone bracelet traded that away, and then made a different trade to get the heart bracelet, which I wear every day! It stacks so nicely and it's a perfect fit for my wrist.
*Revive Serum* - I love this so much and weep that the full size is ridiculously expensive.
*Wallet from Charming Charlie* - I gave this to my mom! She loved it when she saw it. 
*LAFCO Bar Soap* - Haven't used it yet, but I love how strong it smells. (I got the gardenia variation). I'm not a bar soap kind of person but I think this is really nice to put in a guest room or guest bathroom so that the whole room will smell amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Tom Ford perfume* - It's on my trade list. 
*Philosophy Time In A Bottle* - Funny story with this one, I sold it on ebay too... but then I traded for it so that I could give it to my mom as part of her mother's day gift since it does get such good reviews. 
*Laura Mercier Bonne Mine* - Traded this away since I'm really not super into makeup. 
*Donkey Co Tea* - Haven't tried this yet. 
*X-Pen Ballpoint Pen* - Traded this away because I prefer rollerball or gel ink pens. 
*Fashion Notes Notebook *- LOVE THIS. I traded for another one, actually. So now I have a blue and a red one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Happy Chic Jonathan Adler Frame* - Kept this one because I do love the design (I have the chevron variation). 
*Fausto Puglisi Collage *- Tempted to just recycle this since I'll never put it up as decor, lol. But I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 16, 2014)

Neat idea!

*Tshirt:* traded

*Wallet:* traded

*Palette:* Traded

*Soap:* gave to my gardenia-loving mother

*Collage: *saved but not sure why

*Notebook:* mean to use, but haven’t yet

*Philosophy serum: *unused only because I’m using up others first

*Necklace:* worn now and then, still my favourite thing in the box

*Bracelet: *worn now and then

*Polish: *worn once or twice

*Revive serum: *using, very nice

*Pen: *use often, very handy

*Frame: *still love, traded for the other style too

*Perfume sample: *used up

*Tea: *long gone

The items I didn't want traded pretty easily.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 16, 2014)

Great idea! I'm going to borrow your list, @@ikecarus!

#NGQ02:


*Muy Cool T-Shirt* - Love this shirt! Pairs nicely with black skinny jeans.
*Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace* - Totally forgot I had it. Haven't worn it at all; not really my style.
*OPI Greenade by NG* - Great color and formula. I enjoyed it!
*C Wonder Bracelet* - One of my favorite jewelry items she's sent!
*Revive Serum* - Loved this serum!!
*Wallet from Charming Charlie* - Meh, this wasn't my favorite. It's in a drawer. 
*LAFCO Bar Soap* - Really enjoyed this soap too. Smells great and very moisturizing. I used to be a body wash person exclusively until this soap. (Although this is the second bar soap she's sent, so is there a theme?)
*Tom Ford perfume* - LOVE this scent! It also turned me on to the other Tom Ford scents. (Shanghai Lily is amazing.) 
*Philosophy Time In A Bottle* - This did terrible things to my face so I've just been using it up on my neck/decolletage. 
*Laura Mercier Bonne Mine* - This is a very cute palette and I keep forgetting I have it! I definitely enjoy it though.
*Donkey Co Tea* - This was totally unimpressive tea. Very bland. I only tried one of the bags and tossed the other.
*X-Pen Ballpoint Pen* - This is a great pen to put in my purse; writes very smoothly. Her signature looks fancy so it doesn't feel too branded to me.
*Fashion Notes Notebook *- This is a cute notebook and nice quality but I haven't actually written in it yet! I'm going through other notebooks first, but when I'm done I'll stick it in my purse.
*Happy Chic Jonathan Adler Frame* - Very nice and sitting on my desk now.
*Fausto Puglisi Collage *- I just thought this was amusing and I put it up on my whiteboard with magnets. I look at it and feel a little bit like a teenager because I have a silly poster of men's abs. But it's fun too.
#NGQ01:


*Baublebar Cuff - *I really liked this and wear it somewhat regularly. 
*Faux Fur Cuff - *Never wore it but I have kept it. Not exactly sure whether I will wear it since it doesn't really go with anything I own. Hmm. . .
*Essie Nail Polish - *Great color and application!
*Pearl+ Soap - *I actually used this all up and was fairly impressed; even considered getting more but haven't gotten around to it.
*V Beaute It Kit - *LOVED this kit! And decided their eye cream was my favorite so I ordered the full size. I keep debating buying a refill for the It Kit but that's only prudent if you run out of one or two of the items and just want to replace those. If you've used up the entire kit (as I did) then you almost might as well get a brand new kit. I think the price different is $1 or something like that? It feels a little wasteful but at the same time I wish there was some financial incentive to keep the old case. 
*Ear Cuff - *Wore this maybe once or twice; I think it's cute but I haven't worn ear cuffs in ages so I just forget I own it. 
Her first box was fantastic but her second box was even better!


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

Muy Cool T-Shirt - HUGE! Like the V neck goes almost to my belly button and reaches to nearly my knees (I'm only 5'1").  I'm going to shrink it like someone mentioned maybe that will at least make it decent for wearing around the house.

Sterling Silver Shark Tooth Necklace - Hideous.  Sold it on ebay.

OPI Greenade by NG - Love it!

C Wonder Bracelet - The most dainty and beautiful thing ever.  It fits me perfectly.  I just don't wear gold that often.  So pretty, though.

Revive Serum - Expensive without great ingredients, sadly.  Sold it.

Wallet from Charming Charlie - I love my Lodis and I wouldn't give it up for anything other than another one.  Sold it.

LAFCO Bar Soap - LOVE! The "boys" bathroom smells so good now.  That is a powerful soap smell!

Tom Ford perfume - Swapped because I don't really wear perfume.  Although I've been slathering myself in that St. Tropez from the Popsugar box.  *sprays on more*

Philosophy Time In A Bottle - This is at the top of my list for favorite items and what makes the box so awesome.  I'm saving it till I get through a few already opened things first.

Laura Mercier Bonne Mine -  Gorgeous, I need more practice with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Donkey Co Tea - I love tea but this was boring.  I was hoping for some great flavor.

X-Pen Ballpoint Pen - Use it everyday.

Fashion Notes Notebook - traded because its too small for my taste.

Happy Chic Jonathan Adler Frame - Its in my sitting room and matches the decor perfectly.  I got the clovers.  Love it.

Fausto Puglisi Collage- Right in the trash. *crumple* *crumple* *toss*

I suppose its kinda sad I sold some of the stuff but really... I paid for the entire box by selling a few items. So basically all the things I loved were free!  Yay!


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

Sooo... I just went and looked at it and now it says ships in 2 months!! :*(


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Sooo... I just went and looked at it and now it says ships in 2 months!! :*(


I saw that too I thought it was supposed to ship in mid june


----------



## ikecarus (May 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Sooo... I just went and looked at it and now it says ships in 2 months!! :*(


NOOOOOOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 16, 2014)

I emailed them for confirmation on the month. I believe the 2nd box was also delayed a month also because they were waiting on some items. Wonder if that's the case this time also.


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 18, 2014)

Bit the bullet and subscribed. I hope it does ship in mid-June because I'm convincing myself that this is my bday present to myself and June is my birthday month.  The last two boxes looked great so hopefully this one is just as amazing.


----------



## queenofserendip (May 19, 2014)

Ugh if it's delayed I may unsub and get the PSMH Summer box instead. I get really sick of these boxes being delayed. With a quarterly box, they should have plenty of time to get it done on time! Crossing my fingers that it's not delayed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (May 19, 2014)

I'm honestly not too bothered by it being delayed... only because her boxes have been so amazing. They're worth the wait to me. I'd rather have a super amazing box delivered later than expected than a so-so or crappy box delivered on time. But that's just me. =)


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 19, 2014)

I don't mind delays as long as there's advance notice. I only mind if I have my heart set on an arrival and then find out at the last minute that it's not coming after all.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (May 19, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> I'm honestly not too bothered by it being delayed... only because her boxes have been so amazing. They're worth the wait to me. I'd rather have a super amazing box delivered later than expected than a so-so or crappy box delivered on time. But that's just me. =)


Agreed. Quarterly is like my best friend who is perpetually late. I just accept that she'll never be on time but when she arrives we'll have a fabulous visit. Some people don't like any type of tardiness and I can respect that as well. It's a matter of preference, really.


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Agreed. Quarterly is like my best friend who is perpetually late. I just accept that she'll never be on time but when she arrives we'll have a fabulous visit. Some people don't like any type of tardiness and I can respect that as well. It's a matter of preference, really.


I laughed out loud when I read this!  

These boxes have been so good I am willing to wait.  I do have to admit that Quarterly is one of those companies that you just have to accept is going to be late.  Kinda like Glossybox.  The difference is that Glossybox takes your money the second you order and Quarterly DOES NOT until they've started shipping.


----------



## tiffanys (May 19, 2014)

Nina posted a hint on facebook today saying a song could be the soundtrack to her next quarterly mailing.  The song is Corcovado (Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars).  I am at work and my work computer's browser doesn't support Spotify so I can't lisen to the song... what do people think this hint means in terms of her next box?


----------



## naturalactions (May 19, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> Nina posted a hint on facebook today saying a song could be the soundtrack to her next quarterly mailing.  The song is Corcovado (Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars).  I am at work and my work computer's browser doesn't support Spotify so I can't lisen to the song... what do people think this hint means in terms of her next box?


Great hint! According to wikipedia...

"*Corcovado*, meaning "hunchback" in Portuguese,[1] is a mountain in central Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The 710-metre (2,329 ft) granite peak is located in the Tijuca Forest, a national park"

We are going to Rio de Janeiro everyone!!! At least I really hope so! But without hearing the song, the lyrics seem really slow and relaxed, everything I do not picture Rio de Janeiro being.

"Quiet nights of quiet stars quiet chords from my guitar

Floating on the silence that surrounds us.

Quiet thoughts and quiet dreams quiet walks by quiet streams

And a window looking on the mountains and the sea, how lovely

This is where I want to be here with you so close to me

Until the final flicker of life's ember.

I who was lost and lonely believing love was only

A bitter tragic joke, have found with you, the meaning of existence, oh my love."


----------



## Sherr (May 19, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> Corcovado


It's a mountain area near Rio de Janeiro in Brazil.  

BYW, I asked about the discount just to see what would happen and they credited my account $10, so it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> Nina posted a hint on facebook today saying a song could be the soundtrack to her next quarterly mailing.  The song is Corcovado (Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars).  I am at work and my work computer's browser doesn't support Spotify so I can't lisen to the song... what do people think this hint means in terms of her next box?


AHHH BRAZIL!!!! This is the perfect destination... especially considering the upcoming World Cup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's really Brazil, I am 100x even more excited for this box. 

Edited to add: I'm listening to the Stan Getz/Astrud Gilberto version and it's a gorgeous song. It reminds me of warm summer nights outside with dimmed lights after a late dinner and slow swaying to music. Definitely has a Copacabana vibe to me. Very relaxing and intimate.


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2014)

I received a reply from CS. The box will be sent in July!


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2014)

So excited for Brazil! Love love the "soundtrack" for this box!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I received a reply from CS. The box will be sent in July!


Thanks for emailing them to get confirmation!


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> The Nina Garcia box has just sold out!


OMG that was QUICK~!


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

Wait, they must have added more boxes because its not sold out on my screen.  Yay!


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2014)

I am glad I was still subbed to this one! I think it will be an epic box! Anything that gets me out of Michigan (mentally or physically) is a +


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> AHHH BRAZIL!!!! This is the perfect destination... especially considering the upcoming World Cup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If it's really Brazil, I am 100x even more excited for this box.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm listening to the Stan Getz/Astrud Gilberto version and it's a gorgeous song. It reminds me of warm summer nights outside with dimmed lights after a late dinner and slow swaying to music. Definitely has a Copacabana vibe to me. Very relaxing and intimate.


I totally agree:



NG really knows how to drop hints.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I totally agree:


LOVE!!!!!!

It is so sexy and chic. Very Fellini. aka Brazil


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 20, 2014)

Just bit the bullet on this box!! A little excited, a little scared.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 20, 2014)

I have a question. For this box, when does the billing happen? I just signed up but wasn't sure if I get billed right away or closer to shipping time. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 20, 2014)

oooo that song is sexy. perfect for summer nights. I am so excited for this box.


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have a question. For this box, when does the billing happen? I just signed up but wasn't sure if I get billed right away or closer to shipping time. Thanks for any info!


You'll be billed when the box ships.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 21, 2014)

Great, thanks! I'm a little broke with my too faced and srphora binge yesterday! Lol.


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

If you go back onto the Quarterly website (https://quarterly.co/products/nina-garcia), it says the box is shipping in June now! XD So weird... maybe they did manage to procure whatever item it was that had originally pushed the shipping date back to July?


----------



## feisty1 (May 22, 2014)

Should I email to confirm? I am sooo excited!


----------



## feisty1 (May 22, 2014)

I emailed them but it looks like we will have our boxes in June and I am so happy!! I have a stitch fix coming in June also so it's going to be a good month!


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I emailed them but it looks like we will have our boxes in June and I am so happy!! I have a stitch fix coming in June also so it's going to be a good month!


Haha you're the best! Thank you for always emailing them so we can get updates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope it ships out in June!!!


----------



## feisty1 (May 22, 2014)

Lol i really hope so! I wanted a little gap between Nina, 1000 places and Rachel's box. Then I can have surprises for the next 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Of course that's not counting my glossybox, birchbox and various others thrown about. Haha.


----------



## feisty1 (May 23, 2014)

We are on for June


----------



## Saffyra (May 23, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> We are on for June
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!  Thanks for doing the dirty work!


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> We are on for June
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.  :w00t:


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 24, 2014)

!!!! I am so happy we are back on for June. It's my birthday month, and this is my birthday gift to myself.  I was trying not to be disappointed about getting it in July, but it was hard.  This is great news!


----------



## MissKellyC (May 27, 2014)

Anyone see the latest spoiler? She posted a video of Shakira's La La La (Brazil 2014) on FB. Whoever guessed Brazil... Good job! I'm excited for this box!! =D


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> Anyone see the latest spoiler? She posted a video of Shakira's La La La (Brazil 2014) on FB. Whoever guessed Brazil... Good job! I'm excited for this box!! =D


(long shot but...) OMG I HOPE THERE IS SOMETHING WORLD CUP RELATED. *_____*


----------



## feisty1 (May 27, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> (long shot but...) OMG I HOPE THERE IS SOMETHING WORLD CUP RELATED. *_____*


. There was a lot of soccer in that video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 27, 2014)

So we can expect Samba-dancing girls in our boxes, along with a handsome soccer player or two, a whole lotta sequins and a Shakira CD.  Oh, and something from Net-a-Porter... Probably those Golden Earbuds to go with our Shakira CD.  And maybe a beach wrap to wear while lounging in the sand of Copacabana.

Also, Shakira's Lalala is way better than Pitbull and JLo's... whatever that was.


----------



## maenad25 (May 27, 2014)

Very excited! I am intrigued by the hints of Brazil/World Cup.  I too hope there will be some kind of beachy wrap item.


----------



## estefany (May 27, 2014)

This box sounds superb! I really want but I must not   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited to see what you all get   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> . There was a lot of soccer in that video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh, I know!!!!! (hehe, it's on the world cup soundtrack and shakira's bf is in there lol) I'm super excited now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So we can expect Samba-dancing girls in our boxes, along with a handsome soccer player or two, a whole lotta sequins and a Shakira CD.  Oh, and something from Net-a-Porter... Probably those Golden Earbuds to go with our Shakira CD.  And maybe a beach wrap to wear while lounging in the sand of Copacabana.
> 
> Also, Shakira's Lalala is way better than Pitbull and JLo's... whatever that was.


LOL I don't like any of the featured soccer players in that video so I'm hoping not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## digitalgrrl (May 27, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> *Philosophy Time In A Bottle* - This did terrible things to my face so I've just been using it up on my neck/decolletage.


If you don't mind me asking, what exactly did the Philosophy Time In A Bottle do to your face?  I used the Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum from March's PopSugar box and it looked like it burnt the skin off of my cheeks.  I haven't opened this Philosophy stuff because I'm afraid it will do the same thing!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 27, 2014)

I'm tempted to skip this box and wait for the fall. I'm just NOT a summer person. I'm already ready for fall!


----------



## maenad25 (May 28, 2014)

So, I decided to tweet that Nina Garcia's box was going to be about Brazil.  She retweeted my tweet and hashtagged it #SpoilerAlert.  Guess we were right about BRAZIL!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> So, I decided to tweet that Nina Garcia's box was going to be about Brazil.  She retweeted my tweet and hashtagged it #SpoilerAlert.  Guess we were right about BRAZIL!!!!


That is SO cool!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> So, I decided to tweet that Nina Garcia's box was going to be about Brazil.  She retweeted my tweet and hashtagged it #SpoilerAlert.  Guess we were right about BRAZIL!!!!


This makes me that much more excited for this box!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

New hint! 






I think we might be getting something related to music if she keeps posting "soundtracks". XD That Net-A-Porter item might just be those $100 earphones. Oh, and the soundtrack she linked to is an entire playlist of 50 songs!

Playlist. 

Original tweet.


----------



## tulippop (May 28, 2014)

I just kicked the bucket and cancelled.  I've never gotten a Nina Garcia Quarterly box and thought I'd try one BUT I just bought a fairly expensive sewing machine so I think I need to pass.  I JUST cancelled and see that I can still subscribe so there's at least 1 sub open for anyone who wants in!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

I jumped on the bandwagon and tweeted too!  She retweeted me as well and I stuck Quarterly in my tweet and they favorited it!

This is exciting to me because I'm a total n00b on Twitter but I'm trying to get better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Iris, I think we might be in luck.  I am beginning to think it's actually possible that we *might* get something world cup related.  It may be small but it might be there!  

The only sad thing is that I think you are right (or whoever mentioned it WAAAY back then).  It's going to be the earphones.


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I jumped on the bandwagon and tweeted too!  She retweeted me as well and I stuck Quarterly in my tweet and they favorited it!
> 
> This is exciting to me because I'm a total n00b on Twitter but I'm trying to get better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


YESSSSS. Haha I saw your tweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (can you tell I've been stalking her Twitter for more clues?) She RT'd me right after you.

SARAH YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW HAPPY I WILL BE IF THERE REALLY IS A WORLD CUP ITEM IN THE BOX. Even if it's just a stupid plushie of the mascot, lol. XD Though I'm having a hard time thinking of what kind of item she could include. 

Heh, I already have my favorite pair of earphones that are perfect for me so I don't really like it when subscription boxes send out earphones/headphones. But... I guess I'll give it a try if they're $100.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 28, 2014)

I  just  cancelled this month too.   Just wasn't feeling the whole brazil thing.  No clue what world cup even is,  I will resub for the next box.


----------



## feisty1 (May 28, 2014)

I'm so happy about the theme. I really hope also there is something related to the World Cup! Can't wait for June!


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I'm so happy about the theme. I really hope also there is something related to the World Cup! Can't wait for June!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :smilehappyyes:


Ooo!! She favorited your world cup tweet!  That makes me want to tweet again and ASK if there will be something world cup in it!...  Or BEG even! LOL!  I wonder if she's going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ooo!! She favorited your world cup tweet!  That makes me want to tweet again and ASK if there will be something world cup in it!...  Or BEG even! LOL!  I wonder if she's going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


DO IT!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can see her going, especially if she says that Brazil is one of her favorite countries! Not to mention... Colombia is one of the qualified teams and they have a pretty good chance at their group. Kind of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 28, 2014)

I'm cancelling my box. I do not like beach/tropical themed products, nor do I need any music related items. I know the value will be amazing, but I don't want to spend $100 on stuff I don't want or need.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm cancelling my box. I do not like beach/tropical themed products, nor do I need any music related items. I know the value will be amazing, but I don't want to spend $100 on stuff I don't want or need.



This is why spoilers are good!  It helps us save money when we want to.

I admit that headphones do not make me happy but hopefully the other things will!



ikecarus said:


> DO IT!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can see her going, especially if she says that Brazil is one of her favorite countries! Not to mention... Colombia is one of the qualified teams and they have a pretty good chance at their group. Kind of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You do it!!  I don't even know how to reply to a tweet yet!  I only just realized last week that using the @ sign made it appear on that persons twitter feed!  I can't decide if I should be mortified or not.  I need to look up and see if there's rules for that sort of thing.


----------



## katiecoll (May 28, 2014)

I just cancelled. I might regret it, but the spoikers weren't doing anything for me and honestly I can put that $100 to much better use on bills!


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You do it!!  I don't even know how to reply to a tweet yet!  I only just realized last week that using the @ sign made it appear on that persons twitter feed!  I can't decide if I should be mortified or not.  I need to look up and see if there's rules for that sort of thing.


No, it's good! People can see that you're tweeting at/to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely use the @ sign to tweet! And hahaha, maybe... maybe I'll tweet her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> No, it's good! People can see that you're tweeting at/to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely use the @ sign to tweet! And hahaha, maybe... maybe I'll tweet her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay, I did it!  &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Katie_Kay (May 29, 2014)

I don't really care about the world cup, but I think a Brazil theme could be interesting.  I'm still just so excited for this box.  The only thing I really don't want is any kind of fake tan product. I'm a ginger so they always look super weird/bad on me.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I did it!  &gt;.&lt;


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

Now I kind of want it with all the Brazil, world cup, $100 headphones stuff.


----------



## Sherr (May 29, 2014)

My crazy Brazil-related guess is that there may be a thong in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DosHermanas (May 29, 2014)

Sherr said:


> My crazy Brazil-related guess is that there may be a thong in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be *awesome*. Maybe she'll also include one of those brazilian head-dresses and a bikini top so we can shake it like the brazilian dancers. (We would shake it to the playlist Nina provided, which we would be listening to with our headphones?)


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Ew, I second the no fake tanner.  And I'm not even a ginger! (I laughed when I read that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:


I DID AND SHE SAID SHE WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*RUNSAROUNDSCREAMING*


----------



## feisty1 (May 29, 2014)

So extremely excited right now!!!!


----------



## queenofserendip (May 29, 2014)

I think I might cancel. I'm probably going to regret it haha but I'm not super into Brazil and not a soccer fan in the slightest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus now those headphones are out of stock on Netaporter so I'm almost sure that's what those are, and I do not need $100 headphones since I can't seem to keep a pair for more than a month without losing them.

Excited for you all to get a box perfect for you!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

queenofserendip said:


> I think I might cancel. I'm probably going to regret it haha but I'm not super into Brazil and not a soccer fan in the slightest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus now those headphones are out of stock on Netaporter so I'm almost sure that's what those are, and I do not need $100 headphones since I can't seem to keep a pair for more than a month without losing them.
> 
> Excited for you all to get a box perfect for you!


I saw that too and I couldn't decide if that was good and we weren't getting them or if it meant they were all taken by her for boxes.  &gt;.&lt;

I really don't want headphones.  I really *do* want something World Cup!  And I'd love to see if she takes this the beach/summer route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

I like those other headphones with the black nd iridescent so much more.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

This box looks so interesting but $100 is a lot...I dunno.  The pictures I've seen look really great though!


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I DID AND SHE SAID SHE WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *RUNSAROUNDSCREAMING*


YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT KIND OF A HIGH PITCHED SCREAM I JUST MADE BECAUSE OMG YES. YESSSSSSSSSS. I KNEW NINA GARCIA WAS AMAZING, BUT I HAD NO IDEA SHE WAS ABSOLUTELY PERFECT.

This has made my day. Completely.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 29, 2014)

I have twinges of wanting to cancel, because I don't need earphones and don't follow football. I wouldn't mind a little World Cup trinket, or something useful like a water bottle or pouch with the World Cup logo. But I wouldn't wear a tshirt or anything like that. 

I'd love to see items from Brazilian designers, like maybe a colourful tote or summer scarf. I'd like to try some Brazilian skincare items or cosmetics from brands I haven't used before. I also love summery, beachy fragrances. 

So the box could still be a win for me. I'd love a new spoiler over the weekend though!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I have twinges of wanting to cancel, because I don't need earphones and don't follow football. I wouldn't mind a little World Cup trinket, or something useful like a water bottle or pouch with the World Cup logo. But I wouldn't wear a tshirt or anything like that.
> 
> I'd love to see items from Brazilian designers, like maybe a colourful tote or summer scarf. I'd like to try some Brazilian skincare items or cosmetics from brands I haven't used before. I also love summery, beachy fragrances.
> 
> So the box could still be a win for me. I'd love a new spoiler over the weekend though!


I agree.  

And it needs to be a non world cup/brazil spoiler.  It should be product related, imo.  To get the poor people who are like "WTF World CUP!?" interested again.

Although, these are *her* boxes and she's putting in things she would want so its fun to know that shes interested in World Cup types of things.  

But we all know she loves fashion first so there's got to be something else in that box.  I cannot see her completely ignoring the fact that its SUMMER either.  There's just no way.  This is her first opportunity to put beachy/summery goodness in her box and I don't think she's going to pass that up.


----------



## MissKellyC (May 29, 2014)

I'm not suuuper excited about World Cup stuff as I'm not a soccer fan at all.... But Nina hasn't disappointed me yet! I'm excited to see what she'll do! I would LOVE a beach theme!! =D


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Hehehe, depending on what the world cup item is, I might want to trade for more! So I'll probably end up stalking your trade lists.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hehehe, depending on what the world cup item is, I might want to trade for more! So I'll probably end up stalking your trade lists.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


While you study for your exams while not watching the world cup....   right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> While you study for your exams while not watching the world cup....   right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What exams?  :rotfl:


----------



## fabgirl (May 29, 2014)

queenofserendip said:


> I think I might cancel. I'm probably going to regret it haha but I'm not super into Brazil and not a soccer fan in the slightest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus now those headphones are out of stock on Netaporter so I'm almost sure that's what those are, and I do not need $100 headphones since I can't seem to keep a pair for more than a month without losing them.
> 
> Excited for you all to get a box perfect for you!


I searched on Net A Porter and could not find any 100 headphones. Do you have a pic or a name for them? I soooo curious


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I searched on Net A Porter and could not find any 100 headphones. Do you have a pic or a name for them? I soooo curious


Here's a link. http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Accessories/Technology?cm_sp=topnav-_-accessories-_-technology&amp;level3Filter=Headphones&amp;pn=1&amp;npp=60&amp;image_view=product&amp;dScroll=0&amp;excludeFilters=false

They're actually $150. I think everyone's talking about the rose gold/white ones.


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

They arent on the website any more.  They are the Frendz Rose Gold Earbuds.  

http://www.amazon.com/Frends-Ella-Rose-Gold-White/dp/B00AN8KSC4


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They arent on the website any more.  They are the Frendz Rose Gold Earbuds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frends-Ella-Rose-Gold-White/dp/B00AN8KSC4


Oh I actually like those more than the ones I saw! I'm more of an earbuds person.

Also, I emailed Quarterly Co like someone was saying and asked if they had any promotions and they gave me $10 off!


----------



## janessapk (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Oh I actually like those more than the ones I saw! I'm more of an earbuds person.
> 
> Also, I emailed Quarterly Co like someone was saying and asked if they had any promotions and they gave me $10 off!


They gave you $10 off?! That's awesome. What did you say in your email?


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

janessapk said:


> They gave you $10 off?! That's awesome. What did you say in your email?


Yeah it was really cool! I just said I was interested in subscribing to the Nina Garcia box for the first time and asked if there were any promotions available! I was surprised that worked, but I guess it really never hurts to ask!


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They arent on the website any more. They are the Frendz Rose Gold Earbuds.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Frends-Ella-Rose-Gold-White/dp/B00AN8KSC4


Thanks, I was so hoping for headphone because I have a million sets of earbuds. I hate to say I'm disappointed, but earbuds? gotten them in multiple boxes. I'm also not sure they're really a $100 item? But I'll wait and see..... and thanks for the pic!!


----------



## fabgirl (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Here's a link. http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Accessories/Technology?cm_sp=topnav-_-accessories-_-technology&amp;level3Filter=Headphones&amp;pn=1&amp;npp=60&amp;image_view=product&amp;dScroll=0&amp;excludeFilters=false
> 
> They're actually $150. I think everyone's talking about the rose gold/white ones.


. 
I was soooo hoping that it would be headphones instead of earbuds so I could see what the fuss is about... I think it's looking lime earbuds tho. Thanks!!


----------



## naturalactions (May 30, 2014)

The Frends Ella Earbuds were the same ones that Birchbox put in their precious metals box last year. Anyone here get that box that can comment on them? One reviewer said the metal made the buds heavy and they hurt her ears after 30 mins of use.

Since I passed on the precious metals box, I would be happy if these ended up in the box...I just hope my ears are not as sensitive as that reviewer.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> The Frends Ella Earbuds were the same ones that Birchbox put in their precious metals box last year. Anyone here get that box that can comment on them? One reviewer said the metal made the buds heavy and they hurt her ears after 30 mins of use.
> 
> Since I passed on the precious metals box, I would be happy if these ended up in the box...I just hope my ears are not as sensitive as that reviewer.


I am forever using and losing $5 walmart earbuds so I'm actually kind of excited about the thought of getting fancy new ones... which hopefully I will be more careful with! Actually really hoping these are in the box.


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

I don't really listen to music so I wouldn't use these (or likely any music she might send if there's any in there) but there so many other fun summery things that could be in there, I can't wait!


----------



## ikecarus (May 31, 2014)

So... I really hope that the World Cup item isn't this.  :laughno:







Or this  :laughno:






("To celebrate the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil, Donatella Versace has created a special t-shirt that combines the passions of football with the vivid iconography of the Versace DNA. A brand new Versace baroque print is created using the colors of a Brazilian carnival, decorated with repeated images footballs and flowers. Gold chains and leopard print add luxury, while silhouettes of football players connect the glamour of Versace with the sportsmanship of Brazil. At the heart of the t-shirt is the iconic Medusa head, with a special Versace rock twist.")

LMFAO this t-shirt costs $513.


----------



## feisty1 (May 31, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So... I really hope that the World Cup item isn't this. :laughno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have no words for this shirt but No just No!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So... I really hope that the World Cup item isn't this.  :laughno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making me want to unsubscribe


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> So... I really hope that the World Cup item isn't this. :laughno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, wow, yeah. That is a loootttaaaa shirt....


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 1, 2014)

No way will that shirt be in there. Too expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm actually hoping it's the perfume!



> Oriental, woody, fruity, that’s just a brief description of this young and feminine perfume. The top note of lemon scented bergamot, grapefruit, pear and raspberry is completed by a middle note of jasmine, red rose, violet and orange blossom. Patchouli, sandalwood, amber, vanilla and musk are used for the base note.


It sounds like they've covered pretty much anything you can put in a perfume, so I'm curious about what it smells like. 

That shirt though... I'm not quite sure what one would pair it with.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> You're making me want to unsubscribe


Don't worry! I'm pretty much certain that neither will be in there! Nina Garcia is much more tasteful than those two items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I'm actually hoping it's the perfume!
> 
> It sounds like they've covered pretty much anything you can put in a perfume, so I'm curious about what it smells like.
> 
> That shirt though... I'm not quite sure what one would pair it with.


I don't think it will be (fortunately? unfortunately?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because Nina Garcia wrote in her last letter that she herself rarely wears perfume so she probably won't include another one after the Tom Ford sample. XD


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I would wear a coat! Or a blazer (and only on a dare) but never alone. It would be just to much.

Edited to add info!


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 1, 2014)

So my nerdiness is coming out full force but £410 is actually more like $688 US dollars. (Yup I traveled a lot). So I think we're all safe to not get that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> So my nerdiness is coming out full force but £410 is actually more like $688 US dollars. (Yup I traveled a lot). So I think we're all safe to not get that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


JFC lol I didn't check the numbers I got from the article, but wow... that shirt... XD


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

For those worried, please don't be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I posted those two items as jokes because I was reading a tongue-in-cheek article on Yahoo Sports (Dirty Tackle) about "must-own" World Cup merch. XD I can say with 99% certainty that neither item will be in Nina's box because:

1. Nina herself rarely wears perfume as she stated in her last letter

2. That shirt costs not $513, but $688! No way would we get that in a box that only costs $100. XD

Also, the Dirty Tackle article is here (http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/soccer-dirty-tackle/2014-world-cup-must-own-merchandise--vol--1-023556680.html) for those interested in other crazy world cup merch. XD


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 1, 2014)

That article was awesome! Haha


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> That article was awesome! Haha


I really want the beer glass, actually. XDD


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 1, 2014)

That or the onesie lol. I would rock that onesie while holding my trophy beer mug!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> That or the onesie lol. I would rock that onesie while holding my trophy beer mug!


LOOOL that would be the perfect WC attire. XD


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> For those worried, please don't be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I posted those two items as jokes because I was reading a tongue-in-cheek article on Yahoo Sports (Dirty Tackle) about "must-own" World Cup merch. XD I can say with 99% certainty that neither item will be in Nina's box because:
> 
> ...


I was joking!! XD But I actually do wonder what will be in this box! The first NG box was pretty out there for me, but I loved everything in the second one. I hope it is more like the second one! But if the headphones are in it, I will love it. Earbuds or headphones!

A onesie, though? Yes! But it has to be those footed pajamas. I've been secretly wanting some for a decade. (don't tell anybody)  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, with fashion - I've noticed the more expensive it gets, the uglier it gets. Just go sort from price high to low at zappos to see, like in high heels. After about the $150 price tag, it starts to go downhill fast!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I was joking!! XD But I actually do wonder what will be in this box! The first NG box was pretty out there for me, but I loved everything in the second one. I hope it is more like the second one! But if the headphones are in it, I will love it. Earbuds or headphones!
> 
> A onesie, though? Yes! But it has to be those footed pajamas. I've been secretly wanting some for a decade. (don't tell anybody)  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, with fashion - I've noticed the more expensive it gets, the uglier it gets. Just go sort from price high to low at zappos to see, like in high heels. After about the $150 price tag, it starts to go downhill fast!


HAHA OHHH OKAY. THANK GOODNESS. XD I would feel guilty if I posted a joke and people actually did unsubscribe because of it. XD But yes to onesies. I've always wanted one (just to have one) but I can't bring myself to buy one. I do hope that this third box of hers will be more similar to her second one because I loved it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe products from the l'occitane Brazil collection will be in the box? I think everyone would be happy with that (especially those of us who really don't care about World Cup items).


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> Maybe products from the l'occitane Brazil collection will be in the box? I think everyone would be happy with that (especially those of us who really don't care about World Cup items).


I would be 100% okay with that.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

That shirt is...  horrifying.

So, who is glad they decided to get Nina Garcia instead of the popsugar limited edition?

Me, me, me!

Not that the Popsugar LE was bad, it just wasn't as exciting as I thought it would be.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think after the resort fiasco, I needed a mini break-up with pops! It's not pops it's me kinda break-up. I wanted to be free to "date" other boxes so I was very happy with my decision to not purchase the resort box.

Has anyone been checking their email and account obsessively to see if they have been charged? I checked it like 12 times today. I am super excited!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 2, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Has anyone been checking their email and account obsessively to see if they have been charged? I checked it like 12 times today. I am super excited!


Thanks for the reminder! My card expired and I'd forgotten about it until I checked just now. I was on the fence about keeping this sub, but I decided I deserved something nice since I had to work on my birthday over the weekend.

I'm fine with missing the PS Summer box. I was hoping there'd be more in it that I liked, so I could trade my unwanted NGQ03 stuff and have the best of both boxes. But there's nothing I'd go out of my way to trade for. Still, we don't know yet whether this box will be great or not. Time will tell!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

i agree.  There isn't anything I would go out of my way to trade for.

I'm crossing my fingers that this box of Nina's will be more my style... Eeee!  We are so close to knowing!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh, wow. I would have been so disappointed if I got the LE Edition Summer Popsugar box. :/ They really did release the best item from it as a spoiler...

Really looking forward to this NG box, though!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That shirt is...  horrifying.
> 
> So, who is glad they decided to get Nina Garcia instead of the popsugar limited edition?
> 
> ...


ME! XD I'm definitely not a summer person so I knew I wouldn't love the Popsugar summer box... especially since I had no need for those Tarte items. 



MoiSurtout said:


> Thanks for the reminder! My card expired and I'd forgotten about it until I checked just now. I was on the fence about keeping this sub, but I decided I deserved something nice since I had to work on my birthday over the weekend.
> 
> I'm fine with missing the PS Summer box. I was hoping there'd be more in it that I liked, so I could trade my unwanted NGQ03 stuff and have the best of both boxes. But there's nothing I'd go out of my way to trade for. Still, we don't know yet whether this box will be great or not. Time will tell!


AWWW, happy belated birthday! And yes definitely treat yourself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also, I was totally going to do the same with regards to getting Nina's box and then trading for the Popsugar LE items (since I did that the last time with the Resort box and NGQ02). I think this time I'll pass since there's really not anything I love from the summer box. XD


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jun 3, 2014)

Ugh I'm so disappointed. I've never done a LE box before so I splurged on both popsugar and Nina. I saw all the popsugar spoilers and am SO disappointed. I am desperado for some sunglasses...I was really hoping there would be some in there!

Here's to hoping the Nina box will be MUCH better!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Earlier today, Nina posted that there are only 100 boxes left! So people who are still on the fence... be sure to make up your mind soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That shirt is... horrifying.
> 
> So, who is glad they decided to get Nina Garcia instead of the popsugar limited edition?
> 
> ...


So I'd like to say that it was either Nina OR LE for me, but I don't like to lie to my mUT friends....


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm getting so excited!! I wonder when we'll get our boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'm getting so excited!! I wonder when we'll get our boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! Me, too!  I've been checking my spam folder for shipping notices even though I know that last time they didnt ship til the 14th.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 6, 2014)

The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## tiffanys (Jun 6, 2014)

I want to replace the ink in the Nina Garcia pen from the last box and I can't figure out how to get the darn thing apart!  Has anyone successfully figured out how to replace the ink when it runs out?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 8, 2014)

@ninagarcia: 4 days for the worldcup. Less than 100 boxes left. My ‪#‎NGQ03‬ box will make you travel to Brasil and to the beach. TO SUBSCRIBE: https://quarterly.co/products/nina-garcia

BOOM!

BEACH and BRAZIL confirmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm so excited!  Do ya'll have any idea when it might ship?  Toward the middle of the month?


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Last box shipped around the 14th. Super excited!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @ninagarcia: 4 days for the worldcup. Less than 100 boxes left. My ‪#‎NGQ03‬ box will make you travel to Brasil and to the beach. TO SUBSCRIBE: https://quarterly.co/products/nina-garcia
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> BEACH and BRAZIL confirmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need this box like yesterday.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

She replied to my tweet!!!  And said it will ship at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> She replied to my tweet!!!  And said it will ship at the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh, both FFF and Nina's box are shipping out at the end of the month. XD


----------



## s112095 (Jun 9, 2014)

I subbed since I have an early July birthday. Happy Birthday me! I wonder if it will have the Brazil havaiana flip-flops. rumor of headphones too yes? I need a new pair, and if they're good it would make the box worth for me.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 9, 2014)

I also need new headphones DESPERATELY and am holding off on buying in case she is including some.  It will be kind of a let down for me if she's not.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 9, 2014)

When I think of Brazil I think of big sunglasses, a bright sarong, a big floppy hat and bright fun music. Maybe headphones? Maybe a gift card for Spotify? Maybe a speaker like the monocle that works for any phone by plugging in to the headphone jack?


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 10, 2014)

I got a response from QuarterlyPost on Twitter that the box will ship on June 28. That is pretty late!  My one complaint with Quarterly is that it is never clear when boxes ship. They seem to change all the time based on when they receive the items for the boxes.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 10, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I got a response from QuarterlyPost on Twitter that the box will ship on June 28. That is pretty late!  My one complaint with Quarterly is that it is never clear when boxes ship. They seem to change all the time based on when they receive the items for the boxes.


Interesting! I didn't think it would ship so late, but at least they're giving us a date. XD


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2014)

Considering that they had moved it to July, I'm not super surprised it's this late.  I think we got lucky with a ship date in June.  Of course, I wish is was sooner!!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jun 11, 2014)

Boo on the ship date!  I want my box soon.  Oh well.  I've been waiting to buy some new ear buds on the chance we'll get some in this box, but I should just bite the bullet and pick up some cheap ones.  Mine are only working on one side now. Still I just got PopSugar today and expect Ipsy soon, so this will be a nice spacing on surprises.


----------



## lns02 (Jun 12, 2014)

So I know this isn't the appropriate forum for trades, but I've never done one before.  I have the fur stole, the ear cuff, and the bracelet from Q1 that I'm looking to trade.  Can anyone tell me how this works?  Do I pay shipping, etc.?

Thanks!!  I'm a trading newbie.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't think there is a separate trade thread for Quarterly so you ca use the general

trade thread. Unless we start a Quartetly Trade thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Each person pays for their own shipping. There is a topic on here for shipping tips, but I can't seem to find it, there is also a Trade FAQ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 12, 2014)

lns02 said:


> So I know this isn't the appropriate forum for trades, but I've never done one before.  I have the fur stole, the ear cuff, and the bracelet from Q1 that I'm looking to trade.  Can anyone tell me how this works?  Do I pay shipping, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!!  I'm a trading newbie.


If you ship with paypal, it is MUCH cheaper than going to the post office and you get free tracking.

PayPal doesn't directly link to the shipping page anywhere in the panel, though. You gotta type in paypal.com/shipnow


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me when the payment comes out for this? Need to make sure I have it in my acct. End of month is a little right!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can anyone tell me when the payment comes out for this? Need to make sure I have it in my acct. End of month is a little right!


You'll have to email Quarterly and ask.  It depends on when they *actually* end up shipping.  Last time I think it was four days before.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking at Nina's tweets, she retweeted something from JCP. They have some World Cup-related items. Trunks, maybe?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here we've been thinking we'll get $100 earphones, but she did mention these Star Wars Earphones.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 17, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Looking at Nina's tweets, she retweeted something from JCP. They have some World Cup-related items. Trunks, maybe?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And here we've been thinking we'll get $100 earphones, but she did mention these Star Wars Earphones.


I WOULD LOVE STAR WARS-ANYTHING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nina Garcia's tastes are flawless.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope we're not getting trunks or one of JCP's World Cup tshirts. They are not cute at all.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 20, 2014)

I am pretty sure Nina's not going to put man's trunks in a random size in our boxes.  I am pretty sure that idea was a joke.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 22, 2014)

SEVEN DAYS PEOPLE! Seven days...

AHHHH!!  Just so you know, one of the head guys at Quarterly said this might be the best Nina box yet and that the value is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, she just instagramed this:

"Only 30 boxes @quarterly left! #NGQ03 is inspired by #Brasil and will have all my essentials for this summer."


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> SEVEN DAYS PEOPLE! Seven days...
> 
> AHHHH!!  Just so you know, one of the head guys at Quarterly said this might be the best Nina box yet and that the value is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Summer essentials... hmmmmm....


----------



## katyrn (Jun 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> SEVEN DAYS PEOPLE! Seven days...
> 
> AHHHH!!  Just so you know, one of the head guys at Quarterly said this might be the best Nina box yet and that the value is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, now I want this box. But I don't NEED it... maybe it will sell out before I make up my mind.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 23, 2014)

Oooh, I just read something about L'Occitane having an "Au Bresil" (Brazil) collection, which would be a perfect fit for this box!  It looks like mostly suncare items, but that's something that everyone *should* use, and it's a little more exciting/luxe than Coola or other brands!  It would fit both themes...Brazil and summer essentials.  I would love this!

NOTE:  This is NOT a spoiler, just a personal observation/speculation...and someone should owe me a beer if I get it right. LOL!

ETA:  Apparently, the collection is scented with Jenipapo, which is a tropical fruit of some sort that smells really good!  I WANT!


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 23, 2014)

According to the Quarterly site, the box is now sold out! Congrats to those who had the self restraint to wait it out until it was gone. I did not. *hands over money furiously**


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 23, 2014)

I ended up canceling a week or so ago because I've been spending waaaaay too much lately and I'm *trying* to cut down on the amount of boxes that I'm getting while I'm out of town for a month. I can't wait to live vicariously through you guys though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sold out yet! I just bought it. :wacko: I'm hopeless!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 23, 2014)

I caved and subscribed.  It's not sold out.  I left it in my cart and they sent a $10 off offer to my email.  How could I resist?!


----------



## IffB (Jun 23, 2014)

Shame on me, got one... even though I avoid the sun and happily left Brazil 20 something years ago but can still get all the "native" stuff from my Mom anytime I need it!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 23, 2014)

I was so close to buying this box right now, but I can confirm that it said out of stock for me. I'm not even putting my name on the wait list. BUT I cannot wait to live vicariously from all of you!!  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited to see what you all get.


----------



## subbox (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone actually been billed yet? 

I'm wondering why they haven't billed anyone if it's supposed to ship by the end of the week.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't been billed yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 25, 2014)

They do not bill until they actually ARE SHIPPING.  That is to say, the same day you are billed is the day that shipping begins. They do not bill even one day in advance.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 26, 2014)

I received my order confirmation!! I hope they ship soon! I can't wait to see what's in this box!!


----------



## penny13 (Jun 26, 2014)

stasi7 said:


> I received my order confirmation!! I hope they ship soon! I can't wait to see what's in this box!!


Same here! My cc has a charge pending. Here we go!


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

They said they had problems charging my account! Does anyone know a number to call? I updated my card last month called my bank and nothing is wrong with the card. Ugh I'll be so mad if I don't get my box.


----------



## penny13 (Jun 26, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> They said they had problems charging my account! Does anyone know a number to call? I updated my card last month called my bank and nothing is wrong with the card. Ugh I'll be so mad if I don't get my box.


I would email them or see if you can get in touch with social media? I've gotten a response from them that way before from another issue.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you! I am worried because they should have no problems with this card.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 26, 2014)

woo hoo i was charged too!!! hopefully I'll get it soon... and we'll get spoilers even sooner! I am so excited!

@@feisty1 I don't mean to be patronizing AT ALL but have you double checked all the info you entered about the card? For example, when you updated it, might it have a new expiration date that you didn't enter or something? I only ask because I've done this myself and been staring at a screen in total confusion until I figured it out.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

No the card was the same. At least the information I could see was the exact same as my card.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't been charged yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else not been charged yet?

Checked my account and it says Ships in August?


----------



## tulosai (Jun 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I haven't been charged yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone else not been charged yet?
> 
> Checked my account and it says Ships in August?


That is REALLY weird.  I do think they charge in the order the box was ordered so if you are a later sign up that might explain that, but I don't know why it would say it ships in August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA checked my own account and it says the same.  I think the quarterly.co staff is drunk.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 26, 2014)

huh. . this is weird, my account says I'm subscribed to Nina and my next box ships in August 2014.  The only charge I have on the account is the #2 box billed in March.   In the same boat as other people apparently. . .hmm.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 26, 2014)

tulosai said:


> That is REALLY weird.  I do think they charge in the order the box was ordered so if you are a later sign up that might explain that, but I don't know why it would say it ships in August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA checked my own account and it says the same.  I think the quarterly.co staff is drunk.


Thanks for checking! I was just worried that I would have to wait until August to get my box!  :couch:


----------



## s112095 (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the e-mail that I've been charged. I'd had thoughts of canceling last minute (again).


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got mine too! I had the weird shipping in August on my account too, so I would not worry to much if your account says that.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 26, 2014)

Yay I was charged earlier this morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CAN'T WAIT FOR SOMEONE TO GET THEIR BOX!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I really want to grab a box, but the shipping charges to Canada is soooo expensive, its like 20$ +100$ +tx and probably custom charges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jun 26, 2014)

For those who haven't been charged yet, if I recall correctly, they were charged in two batches last time.

I'm so excited! If this box rocks my socks off, I may cancel Rachel. I've been debating cancelling that every other waking hour. Haven't started dreaming about it yet, but I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 26, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> They said they had problems charging my account! Does anyone know a number to call? I updated my card last month called my bank and nothing is wrong with the card. Ugh I'll be so mad if I don't get my box.


So, I had this problem last time. 

I contacted customer service by email and they were truly fantastic.  However, they never figured out the problem and I had to create a new account.  they then manually added the nina garcia box to my cart and charged me.

It took awhile but I got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ii remembered what you went through so I have hope ill still get my box. I haven't heard back from Whitney but my card is the one they tried to process so I am probably going to have to open a new account. Ugh! Note to self never change your credit card on their site. Unfortunately, my card was compromised and they had to issue me a new one last month. Now I get a notice today that they will be switching to MasterCard soon and I will get a new card in the mail. Lucky me I may go through this again!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 26, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Ii remembered what you went through so I have hope ill still get my box. I haven't heard back from Whitney but my card is the one they tried to process so I am probably going to have to open a new account. Ugh! Note to self never change your credit card on their site. Unfortunately, my card was compromised and they had to issue me a new one last month. Now I get a notice today that they will be switching to MasterCard soon and I will get a new card in the mail. Lucky me I may go through this again!


I think I screwed it up when I removed my credit card number and then hit Save (or update or whatever that button is called).  So there was no credit card number associated with my account at that point.  That was when I wasnt sure how it worked and I wanted to make sure I didnt get charged for whatever box I had originally subscribed to.

Did you ever do that?  I don't really know if thats what caused it but that account is STILL screwed up and unusable.


----------



## phanne (Jun 26, 2014)

I remember last time that a bunch of people, myself included, had empty credit card numbers and re-entered it and then several people had issues arise from that.

But that doesn't sound like the problem here. I hope it gets figured out! I also hope that the awesomeness of the box will make up for all the issues you are having.


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jun 26, 2014)

My card was charged today... nothing about it shipping in August on my account though. Here's hoping it'll ship soon!


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

phanne said:


> I remember last time that a bunch of people, myself included, had empty credit card numbers and re-entered it and then several people had issues arise from that.
> 
> But that doesn't sound like the problem here. I hope it gets figured out! I also hope that the awesomeness of the box will make up for all the issues you are having.


 I don't remember a problem when I updated it but I am hopeful it will go through soon. First time I have actually been anxious for someone to take my money! Lol


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't get the charge notice until 12:30 pm today.  I'm so excited to get it soon!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 26, 2014)

I got an email about an issue charging my card. For some reason this always happens with this one particular box and I have no idea why that is. Anyway already contacted them about rerunning my card, I'm getting pretty used to that at this point. ^^;


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 26, 2014)

rubyjuls said:


> I got an email about an issue charging my card. For some reason this always happens with this one particular box and I have no idea why that is. Anyway already contacted them about rerunning my card, I'm getting pretty used to that at this point. ^^;


 this is the first time it's happened to me. Do you always get your box? I have emailed them and emailed their Facebook and twitter and still no reply yet about them rerunning my card.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

The charge issues have me worried as this will be my first box from Nina's curation.

IDK, if they can't charge a black steel VISA, then it's definitely their problem and they need a new CC processing company. IMO.

I think I'm also going to get Liz's box. I wrote her about it and she was very helpful about the type of contents.


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The charge issues have me worried as this will be my first box from Nina's curation.
> 
> IDK, if they can't charge a black steel VISA, then it's definitely their problem and they need a new CC processing company. IMO.
> 
> I think I'm also going to get Liz's box. I wrote her about it and she was very helpful about the type of contents.


can you please kindly share what type of contents are in Liz's box?  :w00t:


----------



## subbox (Jun 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> this is the first time it's happened to me. Do you always get your box? I have emailed them and emailed their Facebook and twitter and still no reply yet about them rerunning my card.


I got a response from them yesterday. They said they would try it again today. I hope it gets through.


----------



## stasi7 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm so anxious for this box!! Hurry up and get here already!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

tanyamib said:


> can you please kindly share what type of contents are in Liz's box?  :w00t:


Sure. She told me that it would be similar to Pop Sugar. A mixture of cosmetic/ skin care, lifestyle and so forth. I don't think she will put hair care in, or food, but likely a jewelry item and misc. cosmetic/ beauty products. It will have a slant towards organic items, as those are what she likes best. It could be small- batch companies, if she goes all- organic.

Also, I've known her ( through her site) since she started it, and she loves The Honest Company's personal care and cleaning products. She's said many times that it is her favorite box to get. , I just saw today that Jessica Alba, who owns the brand, is now promoting the sales of the cleaning products in Target. Liz COULD put the personal care items sampler, which I think is around $10, in the boxes.. travel sizes of natural products that are very very good. 

I hope this helps. I have emailed with her about her box and she's excited about it and wants it to be very special for everyone.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 27, 2014)

*BTW, Nina's box is not showing up as sold out yet, for those who want it.* ( Enabling a bit since Memebox is having a special offer and I don't dare buy any more boxes from them right now).


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Day 2 and I received another message from quarterly that payment failed! No response from my numerous emails and can't find a telephone number. I am tempted to open another account but don't want to be charged twice. Does anyone know of any phone numbers?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Day 2 and I received another message from quarterly that payment failed! No response from my numerous emails and can't find a telephone number. I am tempted to open another account but don't want to be charged twice. Does anyone know of any phone numbers?


I know JUST how you are feeling right now!!

I emailed [email protected] but I emailed several times.  If they ever reply, make sure every email you send after that is a reply to that original one.  They do have a Twitter account that they are fairly active on so I would use that if you haven't already.

My header was "Payment Rejection Issues"

I'm sure it will all get figured out but OMG the stress!!  I was seriously frantic in my emails.

If Nina Garcia hasn't sold out you could make a new account but if it has then you've got to go through CS.

It took them FIVE days to get back to me via email but it did get figured out and I did get my box.

Oh, and they have no phone numbers.  I asked.  They don't have anyone to answer them.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you think I should just make a new account? I'm afraid I'll get double charged or that payment won't go through! I twittered them, sent a message on Facebook and have emailed them 5 times. Nothing! So frustrated and angry. I'll try to twitter again.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah, no phones.

My best advice, frustrating as it is, is to wait for them to reply to your email.  They have good CS and will help you figure it out... though I know the wait is terrible. Contacting through social media is a good idea too though I don't have a sense of if it will help speed things up or not.  Most of their CS seems to go through email.


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Whitney just got back to me and I am so relieved! She said they are experiencing technical issues with processing and they are trying to fix it. She said I am getting my box! Omg I feel so much better! Unfortunately I will have to wait longer but at least I'll get the box. So if anyone else got that message, it is a technical problem that they are trying to fix and you will get your box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Oh my goodness! Whitney just got back to me and I am so relieved! She said they are experiencing technical issues with processing and they are trying to fix it. She said I am getting my box! Omg I feel so much better! Unfortunately I will have to wait longer but at least I'll get the box. So if anyone else got that message, it is a technical problem that they are trying to fix and you will get your box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hooray!!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 27, 2014)

What method of shipping do they use? Fedex UPS USPS?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 27, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> What method of shipping do they use? Fedex UPS USPS?


USPS. It usually takes at least a week to go from Cali to East Coast. And the tracking is really annoying (meaning it won't show activity - then just shows up).


----------



## phanne (Jun 30, 2014)

Anybody get a shipping notice yet? I just realized that last time it was in my spam box and I just did a rage delete of my entire spam box on Saturday because it was getting out of control and have no idea if I deleted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

Uggh...I guess I will be living vicariously through the rest of you this time around.  I hadn't been charged yet, so I went in to check my account and discovered that somehow I ended up with just a one-time box last time instead of a subscription.  All this time I thought I was subbed, and now it's too late!  Oh well, I didn't need to spend the money anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

phanne said:


> Anybody get a shipping notice yet? I just realized that last time it was in my spam box and I just did a rage delete of my entire spam box on Saturday because it was getting out of control and have no idea if I deleted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Shipping notices should go out on Wednesday according to CS.  So you should be fine!


----------



## s112095 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Shipping notices should go out on Wednesday according to CS.  So you should be fine!


Does that irritate anyone but me? The whole it'll ship in June. No, you'll charge in June and ship a week later. It's also a holiday week so mail will be even better. 

(Rough day so I'm venting)


----------



## tulosai (Jun 30, 2014)

I actually think they ship well before sending the shipping notices.  From what I understand many if not most people get their boxes pretty much the same day they get the tracking info.

I agree it's hugely annoying though.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 30, 2014)

s112095 said:


> Does that irritate anyone but me? The whole it'll ship in June. No, you'll charge in June and ship a week later. It's also a holiday week so mail will be even better.
> 
> (Rough day so I'm venting)


If it makes you feel better, they did this last time, too, but it still had shipped on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Jun 30, 2014)

I know, just wish there was more from them sometimes, but I just can't quit quarterly for whatever reason. Usually by the time I get shipping my box is a day or so away though so hopefully not too much longer. At least it's not smart post or newgistics.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am going to be out of town when this box comes.  I am so anxious to see what is in the box.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Jul 1, 2014)

This will be my first quarterly box! I cannot wait. They charged me a few days ago.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Received another email from quarterly and they said this "glitch" should be fixed in 24 hrs. They did say they would expedite my shipping though so that's good. I'm just worried this glitch is going to affect my Rachel and my other sub.


----------



## phanne (Jul 2, 2014)

It's Wednesday! Where's my tracking? Kidding, but I am so, so, so freaking excited for this box. I'm starting to get disenchanted with boxes lately. I have all my faith that this one will bring me back to my usual hoarding ways. Huzzah!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

phanne said:


> It's Wednesday! Where's my tracking? Kidding, but I am so, so, so freaking excited for this box. I'm starting to get disenchanted with boxes lately. I have all my faith that this one will bring me back to my usual hoarding ways. Huzzah!


I know, right!!  I wanted that thing at 12:01AM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

C'mon Quarterly... give me my shipping email with tracking already!!!


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 2, 2014)

I just got my email confirming shipment!!!!! It departed Compton, CA today!


----------



## penny13 (Jul 2, 2014)

Shipping Receieved! But it looks like it just started yesterday...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

YESSSSS JUST RECEIVED MY SHIPPING EMAIL!


----------



## IffB (Jul 2, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## tulosai (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm actually really mad because it looks like mine JUST SHIPPED TODAY even though I was charged Friday. I understand they charge when they _start_ shipping, not necessarily when your own box ships, but this is 5 days later, and I WAS one of the first people to sign up (or at least, I'm confident I was in the first half at an absolute minimum).  For me personally, this is not okay.

The box had better knock my socks off.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Woohoo!! So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't care when it ships as long as it gets to me!  Yeah! 

Omg @@ikecarus you'll probably get yours tomorrow!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Woohoo!! So happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't care when it ships as long as it gets to me!  Yeah!
> 
> Omg @@ikecarus you'll probably get yours tomorrow!


I WISH!!! (and I hope someone else receives theirs earlier than me hahaha)

I looked back at my shipping TL for the NGQ02 box and I received mine three days after the original ship date... so the earliest I'll receive it is this Friday. (hopefully)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit to add: Just realized this Friday is July 4th, so... no mail and thus, no Nina Garcia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I'm actually really mad because it looks like mine JUST SHIPPED TODAY even though I was charged Friday. I understand they charge when they _start_ shipping, not necessarily when your own box ships, but this is 5 days later, and I WAS one of the first people to sign up (or at least, I'm confident I was in the first half at an absolute minimum).  For me personally, this is not okay.
> 
> The box had better knock my socks off.


I ordered way in the beginning of Oct (they subscriptions lasted a long time after I first ordered) and I was charged as well, but mine didn't ship.  I'm fine w/ it as long as it gets here within the first few shipments.  I'm sure there is a lot involved with logistics of which we aren't aware. Also, I'm east coast so it will take forever to get here.  I'm just happy to have the box. Loved the last 2.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

My ship date says it arrived at the shipping facility yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  USPS hurry up!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok, got the update, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope it makes it here before Monday (but I am doubtful given the last few).  I have to decide if I can hold off on looking at spoilers since I will be out of town after then.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I ordered way in the beginning of Oct (they subscriptions lasted a long time after I first ordered) and I was charged as well, but mine didn't ship.  I'm fine w/ it as long as it gets here within the first few shipments.  I'm sure there is a lot involved with logistics of which we aren't aware. Also, I'm east coast so it will take forever to get here.  I'm just happy to have the box. Loved the last 2.


I'm unfortunately also East Coast.

I guess I should clarify that my real annoyance isn't at when/how it ships (most of my boxes I'm billed the first of the month and then they send it when they feel like it and I don't complain then, even if the box is sent quite late in the month).  What really bugs me is that what they say doesn't really match what they do.  To me, if a company says we don't bill you until we start shipping, what that would mean is that, the day everyone is charged, at least some people get their boxes sent out.  Like via USPS or other mail service, not like sent out of the room they are currently in to another room to await transport to USPS nearly a week later.

I'd have NO issue if they said we charge when we start packing the boxes, please allow some time between charging and shipping, or if they said we charge when  the boxes are packed but please allow some time to relay to USPS.  What they say, though is that they don't charge until boxes start _shipping. _To me this is disingenuous.

With that said I'm in a cranky mood anyway today, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

GAH! Mine has not left Compton yet. I am only 35 miles from there so I really hope I get it soon. With the holiday I am guessing I will have it Tuesday. Last quarters took 4 days to get to me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> With that said I'm in a cranky mood anyway today, so take this with a grain of salt.


All good. You're going to have an AWESOME box in a few days… so that will negate any cranky feelings that you may now have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 2, 2014)

Can't wait. Mines in Compton, I live in Seattle! Hopefully I'll have it in a few days! So excited.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Noooo, I totally forgot about the holiday &gt;:| Okay, so I'll have it Monday then.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like super slow shipping, so... I'll have mine probably in two weeks. I'm always the last to get boxes (aside from memebox). &gt;__&lt;  I don't know if I can avoid spoilers - because my willpower is low.  :couch:


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


Hooray!! Spoilers tonight!!


----------



## Sarah Superstar (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine is in Compton as well... I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday delivery!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


I might have a heart attack!!

Quick, go home and tell us whats in it!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


OMG!!! I LOVE YOU! When will you be home.?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I also just got the shipping update and when I clicked on tracking is said DELIVERED!! It must be waiting on my doorstep right now. Wahoo!


I don't know if I have the willpower to avoid this thread until mine is delivered.  I think it would be fun to be totally surprised.  Jealous you're getting it today, but so excited for you too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, when do you get home so I can frantically refresh my page ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello Friends!  I am sorry to say I won't be home for a few more hours.  I'll post with spoiler coverage as soon as I can. Maybe someone will beat me to it!


----------



## phanne (Jul 2, 2014)

It took 10 days and 2 weekends to get to me last time, so maybe I'll see it before Friday next week. I'm not even going to pretend that I have the willpower to not spoil myself and refresh this page every 2 minutes until maenad gets home.


----------



## stasi7 (Jul 2, 2014)

So excited for spoilers tonight!!! I received my shipping notice email, but it's blank so I have no tracking number. I can't seem to find that information anywhere on my account either.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Hello Friends! I am sorry to say I won't be home for a few more hours. I'll post with spoiler coverage as soon as I can. Maybe someone will beat me to it!


Are you sure you aren't feeling a 24 hour bug coming on that'll make you go home early?


----------



## Deareux (Jul 2, 2014)

AHHHHH! The anticipation!


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

The contents of #ngq03 are as follows:



Spoiler



1. Coupon code for free Symmetry series Brazilian Pop! otterbox case for iPhone 5/5s or Galaxy S5

2. Black baseball cap from Spenglish with "Muito Cool" brazilian flag on front

3. Red flower refreshing hand and face towelette in Italian blood orange (one sample)

4. Pink High-heeled shoe desk ornament from Brazilian shoe designer MELISSA

5. Formula X from Sephora nail color in "Push the Limits"

6. Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydration Spray Sunscreen in SPF 30

7. Calvin Klein ONE Pure Color Lipstick in "Dollface"

8. NEST Scented Candle in "Sicilian Tangerine"

9. Surya Brasil Sapien Women Shavel Gel

10. JOICO K-Pak Intense Hydrator treatment for hair

11. ORIBE Dry texturtizing spray (2.2 oz)

12.; ELLA earbuds  (You guys guessed right!!!!)

13. Palm Tree print clutch from PRINT ALL OVER ME (canvas)

14. Koku Pouch--bluie canvas with yellow raffia trim and a plexiglass shark (It's kind of tacky)



I will try and post photos on my blog later.  You can see a rough photo on my Instagram.  (@bibanon1)


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

The contents of #ngq03 are as follows:



Spoiler



1. Coupon code for free Symmetry series Brazilian Pop! otterbox case for iPhone 5/5s or Galaxy S5

2. Black baseball cap from Spenglish with "Muito Cool" brazilian flag on front

3. Red flower refreshing hand and face towelette in Italian blood orange (one sample)

4. Pink High-heeled shoe desk ornament from Brazilian shoe designer MELISSA

5. Formula X from Sephora nail color in "Push the Limits"

6. Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydration Spray Sunscreen in SPF 30

7. Calvin Klein ONE Pure Color Lipstick in "Dollface"

8. NEST Scented Candle in "Sicilian Tangerine"

9. Surya Brasil Sapien Women Shavel Gel

10. JOICO K-Pak Intense Hydrator treatment for hair

11. ORIBE Dry texturtizing spray (2.2 oz)

12.; ELLA earbuds  (You guys guessed right!!!!)

13. Palm Tree print clutch from PRINT ALL OVER ME (canvas)

14. Koku Pouch--bluie canvas with yellow raffia trim and a plexiglass shark (It's kind of tacky)



I will try and post photos on my blog later.  You can see a rough photo of the contents on my Instagram.  (@bibanon1)


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

Oops! Sorry for double post!


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jul 2, 2014)

OMG. I don't want to look at the spoilers! Can you just tell me whether you like all the stuff or not? I've been REALLY disappointed with LE boxes these days(especially pop sugar-that was my first!) and this is my first Nina box. Thanks!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> The contents of #ngq03 are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

Without going into detail so that those want to stay unspoiled about the contents can do so... Will say that I'm sad about what the World Cup item is. XD But I think most people will be happier about it.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

I really thought it would be more specifically World Cup related.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

This box is worth a freaking fortune!


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

@JENNYJENNY  I am on the fence. There was a lot of stuff in the box!!!  14 items!  But nothing really "wowed" me.  I will be interested to see where people put the value of the box.  I think I like #ngq02 better.  Some items were full-size but others were sample or smaller sizes.


----------



## phanne (Jul 2, 2014)

squee!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 2, 2014)

I liked #ngq02 better, but I'm excited to get this one. There are a few things I'm quite delighted to see, and a few things for the swap pile. Most of this box falls in the middle 'don't love it but glad to have it' territory.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> @JENNYJENNY  I am on the fence. There was a lot of stuff in the box!!!  14 items!  But nothing really "wowed" me.  I will be interested to see where people put the value of the box.  I think I like #ngq02 better.  Some items were full-size but others were sample or smaller sizes.


I agree that with just reading the items, nothing has wow'd me.



Spoiler



I know people have torn boxes apart that have included some of these items before, so I am curious to see if Nina gets more grace than say Popsugar or FFF.

I am specifically talking about a candle in a summer box, shaving gel, and drugstore items (in this case sunscreen).



However, it is so hard to decide without pictures so I am eagerly waiting for those and will reserve judgement until then. So many items seem to be made especially for this box, I cannot even find a cost for them, but it is definitely worth the cost!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I really thought it would be more specifically World Cup related.


I was really hoping it would be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Now its time to see if there are variations!!


----------



## Sasha Fritzel (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's my cost breakdown:





Spoiler



I'm calculating a rough value at $450... here's the breakdown:
 
Hat - $30? (Can't find on Spenglish site)[/size]
iPhone Case - $50
Towelette - less than $1 (pack of 7 retails for $5)
Nail Polish - $10.50
Hawaain Tropics Silk Sunscreen - $9
Lipstick - $16 (although some colors are on sale at Ulta for $8.95)
Candle - $34
Shave Gel - $20
Joico - $16.00
Oribe Spray - $21.50
Ella Earbuds - $100
Clutch - $20? Can't find on the website
Shark Clutch - $110 (this one isn't on the website, but the ones very similar are all on sale for around $110)
Desk Ornament - $10? (Total estimate, can't find this anywhere)


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay. I put up one overall shot of the items on my blog:

I don't have time now to post individual photos of items but I'm sure others will. As you will see, some items are full-sized and others are smaller or sample sizes.

*Edited by KellyKaye to remove blog promotion per our TOS*


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

Use this for spoilers:
Put the word "spoiler" in brackets (without quotation marks). Then add your text. Then do brackets again with "/spoiler" inside of them.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm most excited about the otterbox for the iPhone. It's worth $49.99 and I looked it up and love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much for posting what is in this box.


----------



## MET (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures @Maenad25.

Based on the spoilers alone ... this is probably my first and last box.  The prior ones looked good but it just seems like this has a lot of the standard stuff (i.e. sunscreens/lotions/nail polish).  Maybe I'll change my mind after receiving it ...


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 2, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Use this for spoilers:
> 
> Put the word "spoiler" in brackets (without quotation marks). Then add your text. Then do brackets again with "/spoiler" inside of them.


The editor also has a Special BB Code button (3rd from the left) that you can click that lets you select "Spoiler" from the drop down menu. It does all the bracket work for you. Also, @@maenad25, I love the kitty cat paws in the corner of your pic, thanks for posting it.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 2, 2014)

Super happy with the box! A couple things I won't use, but the value is there and the items I will use are well over the $90 (with coupon) I paid. I'm going to stay subscribed! Much better than a limited PS box I think.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 2, 2014)

Seeing the contents now, I have no regrets on cancelling. While it is a good value and the items are unique, none of it really appeals to me and I probably wouldn't have used any of it. I did sign up for the 1000 Places, because I'm more of a Parisian than I am a tropical lover.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

Now I want my box to arrive even more. XD This doesn't have the wow factor of NGQ02 but I think it's still amazing with its value and curation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 2, 2014)

I really like this box too! I think it's great.

The only product I won't use is the sun product due to the ingredients.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 2, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I'm most excited about the otterbox for the iPhone. It's worth $49.99 and I looked it up and love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you so much for posting what is in this box.


I'm pretty stoked about this too!  However I have an iPhone 5c, can never find good cases!  They're all for the 5 or 5s.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting a spoiler!  It sounds like Nina stayed true to the theme of "Brazil" and summer fun.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 2, 2014)

I canceled again a few days before they shipped, so I didn't get this one. It has a great value, but a lot of the stuff I wouldn't use. I figured that would be the case since I'm not really a summer time girl. I am 100% in and looking forward to the fall box though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I canceled again a few days before they shipped, so I didn't get this one. It has a great value, but a lot of the stuff I wouldn't use. I figured that would be the case since I'm not really a summer time girl. I am 100% in and looking forward to the fall box though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! I think the only thing I would *love* is the code for the otterbox. Can't wait for fall's!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm excited to get mine!! I don't love it quite as much as the last two, but not every box will be a hit. There's definitely still several items in this one that I'll love and use though! YAY! can't wait!! =D


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 2, 2014)

MET said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures @Maenad25.
> 
> Based on the spoilers alone ... this is probably my first and last box.  The prior ones looked good but it just seems like this has a lot of the standard stuff (i.e. sunscreens/lotions/nail polish).  Maybe I'll change my mind after receiving it ...


I feel the same way! I was debating whether or not to order a box when the subscription first came out and then the first and second box wowed me into purchasing a subscription..now I'm not so sure. There are a LOT of items with very high value, but I am just not impressed. I think of these items as ordinary items that are just overpriced because of the brand name. Also, I'm really sick of getting the ORIBE Dry texturtizing spray in almost every subscription I have ever tried! I hated it the first time I tried it but it just won't leave my life!


----------



## phanne (Jul 2, 2014)

I will use just about everything in this box, and am in love with the contents, but... this box just doesn't say "fashion" to me. Nothing in here says fashion forward to me. But I don't think I will ever cancel this box because the value and excitement is consistently there for me, I just hope she'll go back to more fashion themes like her first box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 2, 2014)

Since this is the third box, I think we can establish that there are patterns. 



Spoiler



Each box will include nail polish, a cosmetics item, a skincare item and a two out of three chance at a ridiculously expensive shark item.


----------



## maenad25 (Jul 2, 2014)

@@MoiSurtout Your pattern made me laugh!  You are right on!!
 

I have seen one other photo and there IS a variation in the KOKU item.  I like the other one I saw better than the one I got.

And yes, those are kitty paws in the photo! There was so much fragrance coming out of that box that my cat was really interested!!!!

I'm kind of bummed there wasn't a piece of jewelry. I was hoping for that.  And the



Spoiler



Brazil hat


has a funky shape.  Much more of a



Spoiler



trucker style


than something really fashion-forward.


----------



## IffB (Jul 2, 2014)

Blah.



Spoiler



This Brazilian would not be caught dead with the MUITO TACKY cap. I am so annoyed. Where is the sexy? Where is the fashion?


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jul 2, 2014)

@@maenad25 - thanks for sharing the photos of your box! Does the Otterbox code cover shipping? I just did a mock order on their website and shipping to Canada is $20 :-/


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Since this is the third box, I think we can establish that there are patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I found pics on this blog and there is a SHARK (highlight) item!

http://boxesfordays.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/nina-garcia-quarterly-ngq03-full-spoilers/

not my blog

Edit.. Ahhhhh.. that pic is a reposted pic from the person above XD lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I found pics on this blog and there is a SHARK (highlight) item!
> 
> http://boxesfordays.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/nina-garcia-quarterly-ngq03-full-spoilers/
> 
> ...


LOL that would be my blog. Hope you don't mind @@maenad25! I linked back to your original post here with the spoilers and also to your instagram as the photo credit. If it bothers you let me know and I'd be more than happy to edit it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's a second photo! Photo credit to debsaltweets on Twitter!



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 3, 2014)

greenflipflops said:


> I feel the same way! I was debating whether or not to order a box when the subscription first came out and then the first and second box wowed me into purchasing a subscription..now I'm not so sure. There are a LOT of items with very high value, but I am just not impressed. I think of these items as ordinary items that are just overpriced because of the brand name. Also, I'm really sick of getting the ORIBE Dry texturtizing spray in almost every subscription I have ever tried! I hated it the first time I tried it but it just won't leave my life!


OOH, I love it and can't buy enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Im sure I can find something to trade for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 3, 2014)

Found another pic on twitter

https://twitter.com/drchhavivij/status/484482729082224640/photo/1

I actually like the box a lot. The



Spoiler



shark clutch



is cuter than I thought it would be from that picture! I wonder if the designs differ? Because that picture on it is pretty cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Don't like the hat and don't have an iPhone, so I will need to swap the GC, but the rest is pretty nice! I was actually looking at that spray sunscreen the other day because I'm rather lazy and wanted to try a spray sunscreen, since I've never used one, so I'm happy to get it! Also happy I didn't buy one.

I'm curious about the sound quality on the earbuds. I always buy cheap $1 or $2 earbuds, so I'll feel like a fancy lady with those. xD


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 3, 2014)

I love it!! I don't have it in my hands yet but this looks much more useful to me than NG02. The weather where I live is perpetually summer, so maybe that's why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seems very cool and fashionable to me, love the curation.


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 3, 2014)

i don't need another case for my iphone, and not buying S5 as I just received my LG G3. The coupon will be no use to me. How do you girls usually deal with extra coupons? Can it be exchange to another coupon from a different store?


----------



## sayswhoo (Jul 3, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Found another pic on twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/drchhavivij/status/484482729082224640/photo/1
> 
> ...


I hope I get


Spoiler



the fish clutch


instead of



Spoiler



the shark clutch



But that trucker hat....ughhh....why???


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 3, 2014)

If anyone else won't be using their otterbox code, PM me!


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm surprised there isn't a Marie Claire magazine in this one.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 3, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> But that trucker hat....ughhh....why???


I don't know what 'muito' means, but I was guessing 'redneck'. 'Trucker' works though. 

(Ah, google tells me it's portuguese for 'very'.)


----------



## sayswhoo (Jul 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I don't know what 'muito' means, but I was guessing 'redneck'. 'Trucker' works though.
> 
> (Ah, google tells me it's portuguese for 'very'.)


According to wikipedia, a real trucker hat has a mesh back so I guess I was wrong to call it that but it still gives the same vibe.  What's the portuguese word for "not"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Jul 3, 2014)

If I was looking at this box as a judge on Project Runway and the mission was to put together a box inspired by Brazil and the beach my critique would be:



Spoiler



Boring, too literal, predictable.  How cliche to use palm trees and fish/shark prints - why not bring colors for a more fashion forward approach? 

Hawaiian Tropic?  Really? In a $100 box?

Desk ornament by designer Melissa?  Melissa is not a designer, is a brand.  Back in the 70's in Brazil, they came out with the slip on jelly shoes called Melissinhas (little Melissas)  that all the kids would wear even though our feet would get sweaty, slippery  and foggy in them.  The nickname for the shoe was "Papai ta na merda", that kind of translates to "Daddy is broke" since they were so cheap. The early incarnation of Crocs!  The ornament looks like a promotional giveaway by the manufacturer.

Baby pink-nude lipstick does not scream tropics either.

Headphones seem nice - I am curious how much better a $80 headphone will be compared to a $16 one.

The hat... who is she curating for? Was this inspired by the souvenir shops in the airports of Brazil? Why not a chunky piece of jewelry with natural stone instead - an statement piece appropriate for grown ups.



I have to take some responsibility for my disappointment...I got sucked in the "value" in the box, and I should know by now that there is only value in what you actually want VS what you pay - just look at the prices in garage sales!


----------



## artlover13 (Jul 3, 2014)

This is my first box and based on the past two I was looking forward to the 'fashion' aspect. I was in love with the #2 box.  

Unfortunately I already have the exact earbuds from the Birchbox Holiday box and a similar tote from the Summer PopSugar box and no need for a phone case.  I'm wondering if I should keep items to trade individually or sell the entire box. What do you think?


----------



## subbox (Jul 3, 2014)

artlover13 said:


> This is my first box and based on the past two I was looking forward to the 'fashion' aspect. I was in love with the #2 box.
> 
> Unfortunately I already have the exact earbuds from the Birchbox Holiday box and a similar tote from the Summer PopSugar box and no need for a phone case.  I'm wondering if I should keep items to trade individually or sell the entire box. What do you think?


If I were you, I would sell the earbuds on ebay and put up the rest for trade. I'm not sure if you'll get much, selling the entire box, unless someone is willing to buy from you directly and pay for shipping.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 3, 2014)

subbox said:


> If I were you, I would sell the earbuds on ebay and put up the rest for trade. I'm not sure if you'll get much, selling the entire box, unless someone is willing to buy from you directly and pay for shipping.


It depends what you hope to get for the box.  If you just hope to break even and sell it for $100 and ask the person to cover shipping, that would probably be doable.  If you want to turn a profit on the box that's harder.

I'd probably do with subbox suggests- ebay the headphones and possibly also the otter case and try to trade the rest.


----------



## DosHermanas (Jul 3, 2014)

I haven't been charged for NGQ03 yet, and now that I've seen the spoilers, I think I'm going to see what I can do about skipping this box all together. I was hoping for sophisticated summer accessories, like a beautiful pair of sunglasses and some luxurious tanning oil. Nothing in this box really speaks to me though.

I am so pumped for the Fall box! I tend to prefer cool-weather accessories, so I think that one is going to be perfect for me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> It depends what you hope to get for the box.  If you just hope to break even and sell it for $100 and ask the person to cover shipping, that would probably be doable.  If you want to turn a profit on the box that's harder.
> 
> I'd probably do with subbox suggests- ebay the headphones and possibly also the otter case and try to trade the rest.


If you have an ebay account I would just sell the whole box  at cost.  But that's just me


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 3, 2014)

DosHermanas said:


> I haven't been charged for NGQ03 yet, and now that I've seen the spoilers, I think I'm going to see what I can do about skipping this box all together. I was hoping for sophisticated summer accessories, like a beautiful pair of sunglasses and some luxurious tanning oil. Nothing in this box really speaks to me though.
> 
> I am so pumped for the Fall box! I tend to prefer cool-weather accessories, so I think that one is going to be perfect for me.


that's why  skipped this box too.,  I will however go for the fall box. Hope there is nothing it it odd with large writing on it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a fan of the hat or the tee in the other box


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally received my processing info and I am in a minority but I love the box. I can't wait until I receive it! I am much happier with this box then I was my resort box.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 3, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I finally received my processing info and I am in a minority but I love the box. I can't wait until I receive it! I am much happier with this box then I was my resort box.


I am definitely happy with the contents of the box too.  While I would not say I am over the moon OMG overjoyed, I am EXTREMELY pleased overall at the value of the box (both in terms of sheer dollar value and in terms of the use I think I'll get out of it) and will use most all of the things in the box.  The only thing in the box that I hate is the baseball cap.


----------



## phanne (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm thrilled with this box, as well. Not exactly fashionable, but totes useful.


----------



## tulosai (Jul 3, 2014)

IffB said:


> If I was looking at this box as a judge on Project Runway and the mission was to put together a box inspired by Brazil and the beach my critique would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I largely don't agree. The first thing you mention in particular does not bother me- yes, it's a 100 dollar box, but there are 13 other things in the 100 dollar box, one of which alone is worth $100, another of which is worth at least $40, and another of which is probably worth at least another $100.  I definitely do not mind in the context of a quarterly box with multiple thing, some of the things are not 'designer' or super hoity toity in terms of brand names/price.  If the _whole_ box was full of drugstore brands, I'd be singing a different tune, but one item does not bother me at all, especially in a curated box where the curator is putting products they really like/use. Maybe it's just me, but to the contrary, I personally think it's nice to have some cheaper products in there so that if I discover I love them too, I can actually run out and buy them for myself when they run out with minimal angst/financial planning.  



Spoiler



Like, no matter how great the headphones are, there is no way in God's green earth that when they run out of steam I am going to want to spend $100 on a pair of headphones. I don't have the income or luxury lifestyle that would allow that or have that make any sense. Similarly no matter how awesome the candle is, it's very unlikely I'm going to run out and buy a $34 candle unless I can find some kind of sale.

I do agree with you in that I don't like the desk ornament or the hat, but they don't ruin the box for me.  



I don't think this is the best box I've ever gotten either, but it's definitely good enough that I'm thoroughly satisfied.

I do strongly agree with your statement on value though- I don't think the literal dollar value of the box means much if you don't like what's in it.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yea I have no idea about that hat. Lol. Halloween maybe hahaha. That is the one product that I won't use but I might get my uncle to wear. I am super happy for the Nest Candle because I will never spend 34 dollars on something that burns to wax. This will allow me to feel glamorous at least until the flames go out.


----------



## Nicole Ashley (Jul 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I just received my box and received a a slightly different variation of the one already posted. I got a bamboo scent candle, a darker color of the Calvin Klein lipstick, a fish bag, and a black shoe instead of the pink heel.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 3, 2014)

My impression of Nina Garcia is that she’s fairly down-to-earth and unpretentious, which seems rare for someone deeply involved in the fashion industry. If she were all about luxury and high end brands, she wouldn’t be working with JC Penney and Charming Charlie’s. I’m actually more impressed that she hits a high dollar value without every item having an inflated price. 

A couple of questions for people who’ve received the box:



Spoiler



How do the earphones sound? Are they big or heavy in your ears? I have small ears and fear they won’t work for me. 

Is the shoe really as pointless as it seems? Is it magnetic to catch paperclips, or big enough to hold anything? Or is it really just a come-hither cue for any foot fetishes in the office?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 3, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I finally received my processing info and I am in a minority but I love the box. I can't wait until I receive it! I am much happier with this box then I was my resort box.


Me too! I think I will use every single thing in this box except for the unnamed wearable item... Really, if you can get away with this, you gotta post a pic. I'm not sure even Nina could  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Other then that, all of the items are useful and fun to me, which is the best thing in a box for me. 100 percent better than the Popsugar Summer Box - it's almost hard to believe that those two are the same price. Anyway, as you can see, I'm excited.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 3, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Me too! I think I will use every single thing in this box except for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

WHEEEEE GOT MY BOX TODAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler photo under the cut! There are definitely some variations. (but not too many)



Spoiler


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> My impression of Nina Garcia is that she’s fairly down-to-earth and unpretentious, which seems rare for someone deeply involved in the fashion industry. If she were all about luxury and high end brands, she wouldn’t be working with JC Penney and Charming Charlie’s. I’m actually more impressed that she hits a high dollar value without every item having an inflated price.
> 
> A couple of questions for people who’ve received the box:
> 
> ...


Replying to your questions below...



Spoiler



Can't testify to the sound of the earphones yet, sorry! I haven't opened mine to try out because I just recently opened my Skullcandy Bombshell earphones from Birchbox. But the Ella earphones do get really decent reviews from what I've seen.

The shoe is absolutely pointless.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> WHEEEEE GOT MY BOX TODAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler photo under the cut! There are definitely some variations. (but not too many)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler



OMG, I hope I get that pink bag. It's so cute! XD I'd love it!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My 19 year old daughter will rock this hat-I'm definitely giving it a pass.  Ugly as hell, imho.  The rest of the box isn't super exciting to me personally, but it's useful!.  I'm a little irritated that the phone case is only redeemable for a iphone 5/5s cuz I have a 5c, stupid 5c.  Must be time to upgrade!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought the 5c took the 5's place. It may still actually fit. 

ETA: I think I'll give it another one. Not fashion forward or super exciting but useful.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 3, 2014)

s112095 said:


> I thought the 5c took the 5's place. It may still actually fit.
> 
> ETA: I think I'll give it another one. Not fashion forward or super exciting but useful.


The 5s took the place of the 5, the 5c has a different casing that's shaped a bit different. It doesn't fit the 5/5s cases. Bummer!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 3, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> I finally received my processing info and I am in a minority but I love the box. I can't wait until I receive it! I am much happier with this box then I was my resort box.


I love the box. I think that maybe the people voicing negativity makes it seem like you're in the minority (the negativity is the reason that I try to avoid spoilers but I will be out of town and cannot wait _that _long). Maybe expectations are a little high?  I think it's a great box for $100 (and what I cannot use, I know others will like).  I look forward to getting mine in hand.  I broke my iphone 5 this week (and using my 4 S again) but love



Spoiler



the case


. I'm sure someone else will use it since I'm just going to skip to the 6 in a few months.  No big deal.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> WHEEEEE GOT MY BOX TODAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Spoiler photo under the cut! There are definitely some variations. (but not too many)


So I've totally been making fun of



Spoiler



that stupidly pointless shoe, thinking I may well just throw it out because I don't even know why anyone would want to trade for it.

Then I saw the white one. And saw it was designed by stellar architect Zaha Hadid. And being all white, might actually look ok with some other all-white designer baubles. And now, I _need_ that white shoe. Really hoping I get that one!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> So I've totally been making fun of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, I hope you get it then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 4, 2014)

I think the summer box looks quite nice actually! Do y'all have a trade thread started for this box *cough, I want one of those otterbox codes cough*


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I received my box today and the variations I received are a Sicillian Tangerine candle, entice lipstick, the black shoe (OMG!!!  It's awful. Fortunately, it;s the only thing I don't like about the box) and the shark clutch.

Is there a trade thread?


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I just created a Nina Garcia specific trade thread since people seem to be specifically interested in her boxes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133172-nina-garcia-quarterly-co-trades-and-swaps/


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, now that I have the actual box in my hands, my feelings for it have gone from dislike to hate. I'm in disbelief that Nina Garcia thought including a little plastic shoe was a good idea (I got that black one). It looks so cheap and like something I could have picked up at the local 99 cent store! At least if it was a pen holder or something, I could have found a use for it. With a box inspired by Brazil and the World Cup, I think she could have done so much more with the theme! 

And seriously? One face and hand towelette? Just one? I read that it's worth $5 for one, but still! I would have preferred a 5 count pack of a cheaper brand of face towelettes (like those Simple ones) than to have a single-count one of a more luxurious brand.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hmm...looking at past Nina Garcia boxes I was really tempted to purchase this one..it is rather pricey...but after seeing this quarter's box, I'm really glad I passed on this.


----------



## betsye (Jul 5, 2014)

I got mine today and I am pretty happy with it. It's my first one. The only thing I really don't like is the shoe (I got the white one). The hat I can wear when I workout outside or do lawn or gardening stuff. I don't really like the raffia on the outside of the clutch, but maybe I can trade that (or remove the raffia somehow).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my box! My variations:



Spoiler



*Black pouch with cream raffia and white shark.* I love it; the black suits its sharkiness. This is totally something I'd pick out, just not for the high retail price.

*Gold shoe. *I wanted the white shoe, but oh well. It’s this kind of flexible gold mesh plastic that reminds me of a fly swatter, and could probably function as one. Classy!

*Lipstick in 'Speakeasy'*, which is a darker maroon. I love this and would’ve picked it myself. 

*Candle in ‘Moss &amp; Mint’*, which is again what I’d pick myself. I have somewhat masculine tastes in candle fragrances, so to me this is perfect. Still, I have candle envy for every other option too.





I lucked out with the variations I wanted, and would have felt very differently if I hadn't. I totally understand why some people don’t like this box, especially those who got a similar pouch from PS or can't use the phone case.

I'm very pleased though. Muy/muito cool items aside, it's uncanny how well this box fits my offbeat taste.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Got my box! My variations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH can you post a photo of the 



Spoiler



gold shoe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my box today too BUT my husband has got me cleaning out closets with him right now!! It's just staring at me longingly from the counter!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2014)

@@ikecarus



Spoiler


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> @@ikecarus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


THAT IS REALLY PRETTY OMG


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jul 5, 2014)

I own a pair of Melissa shoes but I think a mini shoe is kind of dumb unless it does something. But my toddler will love it, so that's ok. Dying to get my package but I'm still in pre shipment!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 5, 2014)

I didn't waste any time; ordered my otterbox already. It's limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'm in the minority but I love this box and I'm keeping my subscription.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 5, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I didn't waste any time; ordered my otterbox already. It's limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'm in the minority but I love this box and I'm keeping my subscription.


Hehehe, I ordered mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for it to ship out.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 5, 2014)

I got the CK lipstick in Little Liar. I put it on the trade thread. Red is not for me.

The Nest candle in Orange Blossom and the clutch with the shark in pink/white. I think I'll remove the raffia and re sew the hem. The raffia just looks really tacky to me. I like the clutch without it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2014)

I love the box too! My favorite thing is the headphones - have you guys tried them yet? The sound quality is amazing!

I already use Hawaiian Tropic, Oribe and K-Pack, so that worked out well for me!

Got the white shoe which is cute but totally useless. Don't like the hat or the shark clutch and won't use the Otterbox. Aside from that though, the box is a win for me and I really like it! The headphones alone make this box worth it to me.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 5, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> @@ikecarus
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Omg that is MUCH better looking than the one I got! If everyone had gotten that one, I think the responses would be more positive


----------



## Sherr (Jul 5, 2014)

Any brilliant ideas on what to do with these miniature shoes?  All these great minds should be able to come up with some creative suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 5, 2014)

I received my box today as well and am pretty happy with it! Definitely not my favorite Nina box, but I like most of the items. My variations were the gold shoe, Sicilian Tangerine (love!), lipstick in Speakeasy, and the shark with blue and gold raffia. Not sure what I'll do with that bag..... =/


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Any brilliant ideas on what to do with these miniature shoes?  All these great minds should be able to come up with some creative suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I’ve seen four shoes: pink, black, white and gold. Are there any others? If you get them all, you could put them in a shadowbox. 

Or attach hooks and use them as tree ornaments. 

Or put candy or small gifts inside for someone who likes shoes. If you want to be really corny, you could give it to someone who got a new job, for ‘getting their foot in the door’ or something like that. 

Cake decoration?

Or as Nina says, use it as a desk ornament, maybe as a reminder to ‘step away’ from workplace drama. 



MissKellyC said:


> I received my box today as well and am pretty happy with it! Definitely not my favorite Nina box, but I like most of the items. My variations were the gold shoe, Sicilian Tangerine (love!), lipstick in Speakeasy, and the shark with blue and gold raffia. Not sure what I'll do with that bag..... =/


If you really don't want the shark clutch, give to to some overly critical person in your life (mother in law?) with a comment like, 'this just reminded me of you SO MUCH.'


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jul 5, 2014)

Use the shoe for a doorstop?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 5, 2014)

One thing I must say is that Nina Garcia has some pretty eclectic taste!

These last three boxes couldn't have been MORE different from each other!

While some of these items definitely are not for me, I kinda like the insight into her personality.  I have a feeling she's pretty fun in real life. 

Luckily for me, the things that I hate, other people love, so off to Ebay some of these items go.  They may not make me happy but someone else will be glad I put it up for swaps or sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do like the mix of practical, fabulous. insane and uselessly fun each box has had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I received the black shoe!?!?  It made me laugh it's so horrible!  It certainly is insane!!  I LOVE the gold one.  I also really like the white one too!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 5, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> I received the black shoe!?!?  It made me laugh it's so horrible!  It certainly is insane!!  I LOVE the gold one.  I also really like the white one too!!!


I saw that one on the MSA swap boards and I am sorry that is the one you got. Although knowing my luck I will also get the black one...yikes!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 6, 2014)

Babs28 said:


> I received the black shoe!?!?  It made me laugh it's so horrible!  It certainly is insane!!  I LOVE the gold one.  I also really like the white one too!!!


I just found a photo of it and OMG I had no idea it was that terrible. XD

(I may have burst out laughing at just how bad it was...)


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm really not disappointed I canceled. I'm trying to be more frugal but I was still really tempted by the value of the other boxes For $100 (or 90 with the coupon I had used), I just expect to be really excited by what's in the box. Reading it nothing really jumped out like I had to have it and seeing the pics it's actually even less so. Like I actually got excited by the Formula X before I saw the color. It also helps that I just got the Skull Candy headphones from birchbox for free with a $50 purchase using all points.


----------



## Sherr (Jul 6, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I’ve seen four shoes: pink, black, white and gold. Are there any others? If you get them all, you could put them in a shadowbox.
> 
> Or attach hooks and use them as tree ornaments.
> 
> ...


All great ideas, thanks!


----------



## IffB (Jul 6, 2014)

Since I don't know Nina Garcia other than how she brands herself, and as much variety and value that is included, I don't think she delivered fashion wise at all. This is how Quarterly advertises her box:

NINA GARCIA

STYLE EXPERT

Nina is an award-winning author, "Project Runway" judge, and the Creative Director of Marie Claire. She sends her favorite fashion finds, plus other cultural gems.

I see references on this board to boards and coupons from MSA... What is MSA?


----------



## phanne (Jul 6, 2014)

MSA = My Subscription Addiction


----------



## BratzFan (Jul 6, 2014)

I disliked this box more in person. I bought it hoping that the Ella earbuds would be included so I am satisfied. I really loved the earbuds (purchased through a birchbox box) and wanted a spare pair. Anyway, that was the only real winner in the box. I am keeping the gold shoe, sunscreen, nest candle, nail polish, and earbuds, I am ebaying the rest. The value is there, but I wish the candle was full size. I have tall glass vases full of nail polish on a dresser and I'm going to throw the shoe in there. It's so cute!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 6, 2014)

I also just saw the black shoe.

WTF?

There are no words for that thing.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 6, 2014)

The earbuds are really great. I usually but Skullcandy, which are pretty good, but the sound on these is much better. Plus they're cute and I love the little case. Big fan!

Still a little confused about the shoes, though. Lol.


----------



## IffB (Jul 6, 2014)

phanne said:


> MSA = My Subscription Addiction


Of course...I get daily emails from MSA - Duh for me!


----------



## IffB (Jul 6, 2014)

Nina Garcia did bring the cultural aspect and the World Cup spirit with this box. The first game I watched was after seeing the spoilers, and all I wanted was for Brazil to eliminate Colombia as vindication for the fashion insult of the hat!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 6, 2014)

I think this box is fantastic.  Clearly there have to be others on here voicing positive words as well?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 6, 2014)

My daughter loves the hat, she has super long blonde wavy hair and is 19, she can pull it off. Not me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks super cute, most of my box was passed off to my two daughters, I'm hoarding the earbuds though!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 6, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The earbuds are really great. I usually but Skullcandy, which are pretty good, but the sound on these is much better. Plus they're cute and I love the little case. Big fan!
> 
> Still a little confused about the shoes, though. Lol.


Ohhh, good to know since I'm currently using the Skullcandy bombshell earphones and love them so far. Can't wait to use the ones Nina sent in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 6, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I think this box is fantastic. Clearly there have to be others on here voicing positive words as well?


 me me me. Lol. Yeah there are some what in the heck moments but overall love it! Because of the glitch with my card I could have opted out after the spoiler release but I wanted it. The value is more than there for me and there are more items that I am happy to try then in most boxes I get for $100 (looking at you resort box). I think it's hard because everyone has different views on what makes a good purchase for them, or what they would like to see in a box that would help them justify the cost. Me, if I like half the box it's a winner! So if a box has 6 items and I like 3, winner,winner,chicken dinner


----------



## IffB (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, I hit "the google" in Portuguese, and this is the deal with the little shoes:

Melissa is a big shoe brand in Brazil, like Havaianas. I remember it back in the 70's with a early version of plastic slip ons like the gold minis, that were super popular with the kids. Melissa apparently continues to be very popular in a niche market, kind if like Crocs, and thought out the years, they have colaborated with different designers and architects on the design of their shoes.

These miniatures were just launched as a collectors item this month honoring these colaborations. They will be selling for about $30 each, and, according to the Facebook posts I see, they are either hated or loved... Just like this box!


----------



## betsye (Jul 6, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I think this box is fantastic.  Clearly there have to be others on here voicing positive words as well?


I really liked it as well. I understand why people might not like it (the sunscreen was a drugstore brand, the phone case code won't if you don't have certain phones, the shoe was weird, etc) but it all worked for me. I've gotten some sub boxes that didn't work for me and I was a bit more vocal about those than the ones I've liked/loved, so maybe that's what's going on here? I think it's easier for me to talk about the boxes that disappoint than the ones that wow.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 6, 2014)

@@IffB That makes sense then. I wish we'd been given more info about the shoes to start with. 

Gold:  Campana Brothers, Brazilian furniture designers

White: Zaha Hadid, superstar architect 

Black: Gaetano Pesce, furniture designer/architect

Pink: Karim Rashid, industrial designer; if you have a plastic Umbra trash bin, he likely designed it.

The black shoe makes a lot more sense to me now; Pesce's work usually has an organic, sloppy look that you either love or hate. Big in the 70s, known for working with plastics. 

@ I love this box! I'm definitely sticking with this over PS limited boxes.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 6, 2014)

IffB said:


> Ok, I hit "the google" in Portuguese, and this is the deal with the little shoes:
> 
> Melissa is a big shoe brand in Brazil, like Havaianas. I remember it back in the 70's with a early version of plastic slip ons like the gold minis, that were super popular with the kids. Melissa apparently continues to be very popular in a niche market, kind if like Crocs, and thought out the years, they have colaborated with different designers and architects on the design of their shoes.
> 
> These miniatures were just launched as a collectors item this month honoring these colaborations. They will be selling for about $30 each, and, according to the Facebook posts I see, they are either hated or loved... Just like this box!


Woah that's so cool. If she had said more about them than just "use them as a desk ornament" I think I would have been more impressed upon first seeing it in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a pair of Vivien Westwood x Melissa shoes, they are lavender rubber and scented like bubblegum. Probably the most ridiculous thing I've ever owned.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 7, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I have a pair of Vivien Westwood x Melissa shoes, they are lavender rubber and scented like bubblegum. Probably the most ridiculous thing I've ever owned.


They sound amazing. 

Also it makes more sense about the shoes with the extra info. I wish the letter had directed us to a place with more rather than here is a gold jelly shoe just like you wore when you were 6.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I think this box is fantastic.  Clearly there have to be others on here voicing positive words as well?


I do! I love this box. The more I look at the items, the more I love them. I think I'll love the box even more when my Otterbox case comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me, the Otterbox code (I have an iPhone 5S) and the earphones make this box absolutely worth it. I'm a huge fan of tech stuff/electronics though, so maybe my bias is showing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything else is just extra! Even the Koku pouch is starting to look more and more awesome each day. It doesn't feel as cheap if you look at it from far away since the fringe doesn't look like plastic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you to the people on this thread who looked up the purpose behind these plastic shoes!

Now that I have a better understanding of what they represent, I'm actually really warming up to the white one I received. (it's starting to look cooler every time I glance at it, lol). And! It does smell like bubblegum/something sweet. At first I thought it was just another item in the box, but I took out the shoe and it's actually scented. XD

Nina Garcia's Quarterly box is one box I'll never give up on so long as I have the means to stay subscribed!


----------



## phanne (Jul 7, 2014)

My box is at my post office! I am so excited! Last time it took almost 2 weeks to get here and this time it's been less than a week and we had a holiday weekend in there too. The way shipping works is almost as elusive as the meaning of life.

I'm half in love with this box. I hope it doesn't disappoint when I get it in my hands.


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2014)

I must say the box was very nicely packed, the headphones are lovely, grapefruit candle summery and shaving cream smells cream. Liked the hair spray, too. Not how I wanted to spend $100' but that is how it goes with subs, is a gamble.

The hat is soooo bad is cracking me up, had to post a pic on Facebook and I can't wait for the reaction from friends and family in Brazil!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

IffB said:


> I must say the box was very nicely packed, the headphones are lovely, grapefruit candle summery and shaving cream smells cream. Liked the hair spray, too. Not how I wanted to spend $100' but that is how it goes with subs, is a gamble.
> 
> The hat is soooo bad is cracking me up, had to post a pic on Facebook and I can't wait for the reaction from friends and family in Brazil!


LOL OMG YOUR NEW PHOTO. Hahaha I love it.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried modifying the KOKU pouch by cutting off the raffia? I love the shark/color of mine, but the plastic raffia is so tacky- I want to cut it off, but I'm afraid it will look worse than before...


----------



## sayswhoo (Jul 7, 2014)

At first I was hoping to get the fish clutch instead of the shark clutch but when I opened my box today and unwrapped the shark clutch, I decided I liked it...something about seeing the fierceness of the shark contrasted by the happy yellow fabric and lighthearted raffia made me smile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the black Melissa shoe which I'm putting up for trade along with the hat.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay, got my box!

I got the white shoe.  It's so completely useless... but its kinda cute, too!  I just wish there were two of them. 

I got a pink shark clutch with white plastic raffia, the Dollface lipstick (which is so gorgeous) and the heavenly Grapefruit candle.

What do I think?

Well.  Ridiculous.  And fun.  Also, useful.

I don't like either clutch.

Also, I didnt realize but you can get ANY of the colors of the Otterbox case!  I got Cheetah Pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  AND there's a deal on right now for a free Dry Box with any purchase over $30 so that was magically added to my cart, too!!  What a deal!

My favorites?  The ella earbuds are so beautiful, the otterbox case is awesome, the Surya Brasil shaving gel smells so good I wish I could eat it.

What do I wish?

I wish that it was more fashion oriented (and not batshit crazy fashion either).  I wish there was a high ticket skincare item. 

But I will tell you right now, if you've looked at Nina Garcia's instagrams, twitter posts and recent interviews, this box makes more sense.  She's been really thinking about tech and fashion which brings the earbuds and the specially designed Otterbox case into perspective.  However, nothing will bring that shark clutch and weird shoe into perspective ever.  The reasoning for those may forever remain blurry.  But it's her box and she gets to put in whatever makes her happy soo....

Still, I'm in for the next box.  There's no denying the value.


----------



## MET (Jul 7, 2014)

Sadly I still dislike the box as much as I thought I would.  This is my first NG box and I was really hoping for something special but unfortunately I think that several of the items are just downright tacky --&gt;I'm looking at you gold rubber shoe&lt;--  Win some - lose some...

I really hope the PopSugar and Monthly Express boxes are special this month.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 7, 2014)

Wait...the box only came with ONE shoe?!

I kinda wanted to try and trade for them, but if they only sent one shoe, it's pretty useless to me. Bummer! I actually like them.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 7, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Wait...the box only came with ONE shoe?!
> 
> I kinda wanted to try and trade for them, but if they only sent one shoe, it's pretty useless to me. Bummer! I actually like them.


One shoe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's as big as a hand.  Small.


----------



## JENNYJENNY (Jul 7, 2014)

A little disappointed, I was really hoping for the gold shoe and got the white one. Oh well, it sort of goes with the Melissa platforms I bought in Hong Kong.

Anyone else get the orange blossom candle? It seems really overpowering but maybe it'll smell different when I actually light it. I got the red lipstick which I am stoked on...love red but I do have a million other ones!

I thought the was a pretty good box. My first nina. Headphones beautiful and just ordered my case and free otter box! I totally thought I would have to pay shipping and I didn't, that's pretty awesome!

That hat however, dumb, dumb, DUMB.


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2014)

What do you guys think....

A Muy Cold scarf or earmuffs in the Fall box?


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2014)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Deareux (Jul 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> One shoe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's as big as a hand.  Small.


Ohhh...I thought it was an actual shoe. v.v More bummer.


----------



## IffB (Jul 7, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Ohhh...I thought it was an actual shoe. v.v More bummer.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are my variations.  My love for that



Spoiler



shoe


is insane.  It's so ugly that it's cute.  I must collect them all!



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 7, 2014)

I was able to order the Otterbox case for the iPhone 5c, even though it didn't say it was an option.  I think the code is just good for any otterbox case on the site.  So Psyched, I didn't think I was going to be able to use it!!  :w00t:


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 7, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Here are my variations.  My love for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha would you like one more of that same one to add to your collection?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 7, 2014)

IffB said:


> What do you guys think....
> 
> A Muy Cold scarf or earmuffs in the Fall box?


ngl I'd like a scarf!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm really happy with the box overall.  That shoe. . oh, that shoe.   I got the gold flat and while I appreciate that it's a design collaboration, I have absolutely no idea what I'd do with it.  I have plenty of dust catchers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And the hat. .well, it's not for me but I could see someone really stylish make it work.  

I'm happy with the lipstick and nail polish and I'll use everything else.  The shaving gel smells amazing, I'm excited to try that.  I gave the Otterbox code to a friend who just got the S5 and needs a case, he was thrilled. 

Nina has set such a high standard in previous boxes and I think expectations are they'll keep getting better.  I do agree this one was not as amazing as I'd hoped for, but it was still solid.  

For the next box, I'd like to see a nice piece of jewelry, more high end cosmetics, and a beautiful scarf.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 8, 2014)

The otterbox code worked for me, but it didn't let me add on a waterproof dry box for free (as soon as I entered the coupon code, it removed it from my cart), so I don't think that's an option, at least not any more.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 8, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> The otterbox code worked for me, but it didn't let me add on a waterproof dry box for free (as soon as I entered the coupon code, it removed it from my cart), so I don't think that's an option, at least not any more.


That happened to me too (and I ordered a couple of days ago).


----------



## phanne (Jul 8, 2014)

I ordered last night at 11:00 EST. It didn't popup for me, and I called immediately after ordering and the guy on the phone was able to order me a dry box free of charge and said he made note that the pop up box wasn't working. It's worth a call, if you're really interested. I can't decide if I'm more excited for that or the phone case, since I have like 20 phone cases and 0 dry boxes.

My thoughts. I loved the box. I'm kind of disappointed in the quality of the palm tree clutch. The Pop Sugar summer one is far better made. It's softer and the zipper is so much easier to pull. I got the pink with white trim fish clutch, and as ridiculous as it is, I freaking love it. I got the gold shoe, which is totally worthless, but it's so pretty. I got the vanilla and almond candle and I want to eat it it smells so good. I got the lipstick in speakeasy which is beautiful. And I kind of love the hat. I may be the only one. It's big and ridiculous, but it's really well made. Was it the best Nina box? Definitely not, but I will use every single thing in the box, which is more than I can say for NGQ02.

Only thing missing? A piece of jewelry.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was able to order the Otterbox case for the iPhone 5c, even though it didn't say it was an option.  I think the code is just good for any otterbox case on the site.  So Psyched, I didn't think I was going to be able to use it!!  :w00t:


YAY, that is great news! I am buying the box off someone and that was the only thing that was making me nervous.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 8, 2014)

My palm clutch is messed up, too. I inspected it and on one side the fabric is up by the zipper, so it gets caught in the zipper no matter what, making it nearly impossible to open/close. It is sewn perfectly on the other side. &gt;__&lt;

I think the palm clutches might have really bad quality control. Just poorly sewn, so I can't even really use it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 8, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> The otterbox code worked for me, but it didn't let me add on a waterproof dry box for free (as soon as I entered the coupon code, it removed it from my cart), so I don't think that's an option, at least not any more.


I used it last night and it added it to my order. Maybe it was the last night for the freebie?


----------



## theresah1013 (Jul 8, 2014)

FYI, the earbuds are on sale for $49.50 on Gilt right now if anyone who didn't get this box wants to pick some up.


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2014)

Just received my Fancy $20 mystery box and it came with a SHARK tooth necklace and PALM TREES stick on nail art... felt like the sub box Twilight Zone!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

IffB said:


> Just received my Fancy $20 mystery box and it came with a SHARK tooth necklace and PALM TREES stick on nail art... felt like the sub box Twilight Zone!


Oh goodness...my large box is waiting for me at home...I don't know if I can take any more sharks or palm trees!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 8, 2014)

IffB said:


> Just received my Fancy $20 mystery box and it came with a SHARK tooth necklace and PALM TREES stick on nail art... felt like the sub box Twilight Zone!


Oh...  that is... terribly coincidental??  Or are sharks somehow super fashionable and I'm totally out of the loop??  &gt;.&lt;


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh...  that is... terribly coincidental??  Or are sharks somehow super fashionable and I'm totally out of the loop??  &gt;.&lt;


hahaha sharks are super fashionable these days thanks to givenchy's shark shirt from a year or two ago   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 8, 2014)

but why couldn't nina have sent a pineapple print something? or flamingo print?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

I love my box much more in person.

I got the navy shark clutch w/ light blue raffia. It is so ridiculous I adore it! I won't wear it on it's own but it will be a bag I carry within my bag. Can't wait to whip it out to grab my face powder or lighter etc.

The Nest Candle is in Moss &amp; Mint. Smells really nice. I love a good mint candle in the summer.

The lipstick is called Kiss It. The swatches on line make it look like a plum berry, but it's an orange red. Pretty color but I don't do reds. Will give it to a friend who will love it.

Got the white shoe. It's freaking ridiculous. And it smells vaguely scented, like pineapple. Does anyone else have a 'scented' shoe?

The earbuds are a total win for me. Beautiful. Will use often.

And I ordered the phone case last night and this morning I got a shipping email!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All in all, I am very happy


----------



## janessapk (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my box yesterday. I like it a lot more than I thought I would! Loving the vegan/cruelty-free items; that was one reason I was excited for a summer box; less chance of getting animal-based items. 

The shaving gel doesn't foam up, but smells really nice. 

I used the Otterbox code to get a Symmetry case for my Galaxy S4, and the dry case option popped up, but I didn't see it in my confirmation email, so only time will tell. Happy the code worked, though I did love those special cases Nina designed.

Used the texture 'dry shampoo' spray and the sunscreen today; the spray smells so good and the sunscreen is just sunscreen, but I'm so fair I'll take all the sunscreen I can get.

The shoe is rather pointless (I got the black variety).

I got the fish bone clutch which I don't love, but maybe it'll grow on me. 

With my June Glossybox, I ordered a Nest candle from Bergdorf Goodman, and am now addicted, so was very pleased to get a mini in this box (got the mint moss scent). 

Headphones are cool--the cord is a little long, but they're much much better than the ones that came with my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I may be in the minority, but I was just thinking about how I wanted a baseball cap for hikes and outdoor sporty activities, so I really like the hat!

Haven't gone through the rest of the stuff yet, but overall this was a really fun box to receive and unwrap. All in all, super happy!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally got my box! I got all the variations I wanted Gold shoe, pink fish pouch with white raffia, mint moss candle. The only exception is the CK One lipstick which I got in Speak Easy...too dark for me. I am on hold with otterbox now trying to get the dry case to add to my phone case order. I hope they honor it!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 8, 2014)

At first I HATED the fish pouch/clutch but the more I look at it the more I like it. I got the pink one and it'll be fun to pull out of a bag at some point. I still don't get the shoe or hat but meh. Once my PS box gets here though I'll be swimming in sunscreen.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was able to order the Otterbox case for the iPhone 5c, even though it didn't say it was an option.  I think the code is just good for any otterbox case on the site.  So Psyched, I didn't think I was going to be able to use it!!  :w00t:


Which one did you get?  It's not working for me, even on the symmetry case for 5c  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm on the line with ottterbox trying to see if they will let me order it (and possibly get the dry box too, haha)...they play the same awful hold music as my OB/GYN, I am having flashbacks. 

Update: The nice otterbox people let me use the code for the 5c symmetry case in candy pink, woohoo!  No go on the dry box though, but maybe I can get my hubs to order an otterbox too and get it.  My parents just got a lake house and that would be perfect for the boat!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 9, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Which one did you get? It's not working for me, even on the symmetry case for 5c  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm on the line with ottterbox trying to see if they will let me order it (and possibly get the dry box too, haha)...they play the same awful hold music as my OB/GYN, I am having flashbacks.
> 
> Update: The nice otterbox people let me use the code for the 5c symmetry case in candy pink, woohoo! No go on the dry box though, but maybe I can get my hubs to order an otterbox too and get it. My parents just got a lake house and that would be perfect for the boat!!


That's really strange, I think I ordered two nights ago and I ordered the symmetry case in green and the otter box small case in blue. They've both shipped. I wonder if they realized any case could be ordered with the code?! I'm glad they let you order it! Bummer about the dry box, it looks handy.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 9, 2014)

I ordered my Otterbox case in the Brazilian Pop design. I thought about getting a different one, but this one was so unique and different compared to all the other cases I have right now!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 10, 2014)

Darn... Wish I had known you could order a design other than Brazilian Pop or I would have! I thought you could only get that one. Oh well... I like BP, but I think I would've liked another one better.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

I got my Otterbox today! It's pretty awesome (love the design) and it's not as bulky as I had feared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I got my Otterbox today! It's pretty awesome (love the design) and it's not as bulky as I had feared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! I am glad you are pleased with it. Mine is scheduled to arrive Monday, I was very happy with fast shipping.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 10, 2014)

I was thinking of just wearing that muito" cool" cap even though I didn't like it but after that disastrous game against Germany... Yikes! Definitely won't be wearing it


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 10, 2014)

I really like the hair mask.  I even used it on my girls hair.  Their hair was a mess after boating, sun, swimming on the 4th of July weekend.  I am impressed how well it worked to detangle and condition their hair.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 10, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Yay! I am glad you are pleased with it. Mine is scheduled to arrive Monday, I was very happy with fast shipping.


I was surprised at how fast it was considering they shipped it via FedEx and FedEx always takes forever! I hope you love yours too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 10, 2014)

greenflipflops said:


> I was thinking of just wearing that muito" cool" cap even though I didn't like it but after that disastrous game against Germany... Yikes! Definitely won't be wearing it


I was thinking the same thing. 7-1, ouch! I don't think Brazilians are going to want to commemorate this one. 

I haven't received my Otterbox yet, but I did try out the K-pak and love it. It's something I'd buy again.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 10, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I really like the hair mask.  I even used it on my girls hair.  Their hair was a mess after boating, sun, swimming on the 4th of July weekend.  I am impressed how well it worked to detangle and condition their hair.


I LOVE the hair mask too. I used it today and it really silkened my by the pool chlorined hair.

Awesome find in my opinion.


----------



## polarama (Jul 11, 2014)

I came home from a business trip to my box.  I think it is growing on me. I am excited about the K-Pack, the shaving gel, the wipe (wish she sent more, I love Red Flower)the candle (Sicilian Tangerine), and more sunscreen is always nice.  Undecided about the lipstick and the pouches (I got navy blue/shark).   Definitely trading the shoe (gold) and the earbuds.  Not even going there with the cap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shocked that there was no Marie Claire!


----------



## phanne (Jul 11, 2014)

I want real plastic Melissa shoes now, so my feet can always smell like Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jul 11, 2014)

I might be in the minority, but I actually really love my box. Most of the items are things I can actually use on my upcoming vacation (even the hat, haha). Used the shave gel yesterday and am totally infatuated with the smell. The lipstick I got was hot pink... but maybe I can make it work based on Lisa Eldridge's latest video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Jul 11, 2014)

I think thoughts on this box are about 50/50. I loved it.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 11, 2014)

I just filled out the survey about NQ03 that Quarterly sent by email. I am very glad they do this and that I have an opportunity to "voice" my opinion on the box, shipping, etc. without having to send a random email.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

I just got my husband to upgrade my Galaxy S3 to a Galaxy S5 just so I could use my Cheetah Pink Otterbox I ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woohoo!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 14, 2014)

I got my Otterbox the other day and I have been using it ever since.

Big love for it.

I think the pattern is so fun and I really needed a sturdy case.


----------



## phanne (Jul 29, 2014)

Human sized Melissa shoes are on sale at Gilt City!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

phanne said:


> Human sized Melissa shoes are on sale at Gilt City!


what city?  New York says sale ended.


----------



## phanne (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.gilt.com/brand/melissa


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

phanne said:


> http://www.gilt.com/brand/melissa


Thanks. It's Gilt - not Gilt City.  Makes sense.


----------



## phanne (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the site and I started on gilt city so I don't know when/how I got to another site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you find anything that tickles your fancy?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

phanne said:


> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the site and I started on gilt city so I don't know when/how I got to another site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you find anything that tickles your fancy?


No worries. it's confusing that they are on the same site.  But yet operate separately.  I did.  A few items.  Haven't pulled the trigger though.  I was going to ask you the same question:  you get anything?


----------



## phanne (Jul 29, 2014)

I see lots of pretties, but after my spree at Nordstroms last week, I'm not allowed. Sigh.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

Wooo!  Just got an email about the Nina box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ships in October, which must mean late because they're saying she's at fashion week...  I should just quote the email..

"As you all know, Nina has been busy preparing for Fashion Week, jetsetting around and constantly thinking of new things to share in her next Quarterly shipment. We are working on securing items for her next box with a focus on winter essentials. It will be ready to ship in October, just in time for the holidays. You’ll see a charge and a tracking email from us once it is en route."

And use your Otterbox code because it expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Aug 21, 2014)

I just logged onto the Quarterly site today and saw the ship date was now October. It was Sept last week....


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 21, 2014)

I saw the e-mail in my notifications and KNEW it was going to say it was late. BOO! I was so looking forward to it! I guess it's good though. This way the PopSugar Special Edition and this one are a bit more spread out.


----------



## s112095 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm glad there was notice and a reason this time. Most of the time they just kind of creep backward


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

Now...

Let's figure out what "winter essentials" means...

gloves?

a scarf?

Can we have another candle, please!?  I loved mine from the last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 21, 2014)

Hoping for a bit more of a boring box this time, to be honest! No more shark pouches or jelly shoes, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wish List:

Hand Cream

Cashmere Gloves

Chunky knit scarf

Ceramic travel mug

Boot Socks or Boot Cuffs

Lip Scrub

Glamglow ThirstyMud

Fancy tea or cocoa

Stud earrings


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 22, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> Hoping for a bit more of a boring box this time, to be honest! No more shark pouches or jelly shoes, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Wish List:
> 
> ...


I agree with _everything_ you just said!


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 22, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> Hoping for a bit more of a boring box this time, to be honest! No more shark pouches or jelly shoes, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Wish List:
> 
> ...


 I love this box and I want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm hoping for mittens with "Molto Cool" embroidered on them from Spenglish. (This way, I won't be disappointed when it actually comes.)


----------



## dayzeek (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmmm...the email from Quarterly Co. about the shipping date being pushed back to October made me decide to cancel. I was so underwhelmed by the last box. I simply hated it. It's disappointing because I absolutely loved the curation of the first box, and the second box, although it was all over the place theme-wise, had amazing value. I was going to hang in there for a Fall box since it's my favorite season and my birthday is at the end of September...but waiting until October (and probably late October from the sound of it) just doesn't cut it for me. I don't want winter essentials, I want fall essentials! Why not a Fall Fashion Week theme? Ehh, sorry to complain...the situation just bums me out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

dayzeek said:


> Hmmm...the email from Quarterly Co. about the shipping date being pushed back to October made me decide to cancel. I was so underwhelmed by the last box. I simply hated it. It's disappointing because I absolutely loved the curation of the first box, and the second box, although it was all over the place theme-wise, had amazing value. I was going to hang in there for a Fall box since it's my favorite season and my birthday is at the end of September...but waiting until October (and probably late October from the sound of it) just doesn't cut it for me. I don't want winter essentials, I want fall essentials! Why not a Fall Fashion Week theme? Ehh, sorry to complain...the situation just bums me out.


I hear you on some things.  I love fall themed boxes.  I was sad its winter themed makes me less excited. Not enough to back out because I think Nina is amazing and works really hard to make a fun interesting box and have high hopes for the box.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Aug 26, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was able to order the Otterbox case for the iPhone 5c, even though it didn't say it was an option.  I think the code is just good for any otterbox case on the site.  So Psyched, I didn't think I was going to be able to use it!!  :w00t:


I am so glad I saw this.  I have a 5C too and just had 2 of these codes.  This were so busy I didn't get around to swapping them.  I was able to order the 5C in Candy Red for me.  Thank you Krystyn Lowe.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 11, 2014)

My latest email from Quarterly says the Nina box will arrive at my door "just in time for the holidays."

Um...LOL. Will the next one say Happy New Year?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 11, 2014)

Opps...wrong thread...I was looking for the general Quarterly thread...don't mind me!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 11, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My latest email from Quarterly says the Nina box will arrive at my door "just in time for the holidays."
> 
> Um...LOL. Will the next one say Happy New Year?


I wonder if Quarterly has ever regretted choosing that name. Maybe they'll rebrand to Occasionally or Sporadically, with a tagline of 'If we told you when, it wouldn't be a surprise.'


----------



## IffB (Sep 11, 2014)

I gave up on this fashion box after my one and only one in the summer... although I am using the otterbox on my new phone and like the earbuds. Just dropped $129 on the Ecosalon limited edition fair trade fashion and beauty products box and I am really looking forward to it, knowing what to expect!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 11, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I wonder if Quarterly has ever regretted choosing that name. Maybe they'll rebrand to Occasionally or Sporadically, with a tagline of 'If we told you when, it wouldn't be a surprise.'


Now that they have Book Riot's monthly subscription it even seems inappropriate if they were timely!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

IffB said:


> I gave up on this fashion box after my one and only one in the summer... although I am using the otterbox on my new phone and like the earbuds. Just dropped $129 on the Ecosalon limited edition fair trade fashion and beauty products box and I am really looking forward to it, knowing what to expect!


omg thank you for mentioning this!  I just bought one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want those shoes and that scarf and pretty much all of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2014)

IffB said:


> I gave up on this fashion box after my one and only one in the summer... although I am using the otterbox on my new phone and like the earbuds. Just dropped $129 on the Ecosalon limited edition fair trade fashion and beauty products box and I am really looking forward to it, knowing what to expect!


I bought it too now that you mentioned it.  though i am bummed to see the scarf is going to be brown. i bought it because i wanted the light grey one shown.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I bought it too now that you mentioned it.  though i am bummed to see the scarf is going to be brown. i bought it because i wanted the light grey one shown.


aaand I just found that out, too.  BUMMER!  I wanted the light color one.  Although a brown one fits much better with my Fall wardrobe, I do have to admit, so I'm not *too* bummed but they really shouldnt have put that picture up if it wasnt the one included.

I'm dying I want those shoes soooo bad though.  Thats the reason I bought it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard a peep out of Quarterly? It's like a dead zone over here. Aren't they supposed to be shipping this month?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 10, 2014)

I tweeted about Nina Garcia hints and they replied about something sparkly being in the box... that was 2 days ago.

I hope they're still shipping on the 24th!


----------



## greenflipflops (Oct 11, 2014)

I apologize if this has been asked before, but does quarterly offer refunds? I hated the 3rd nina garcia box but I am willing to give the upcoming box a try. If I'm very disappointed in the next one, I want a refund. I searched the quarterly website and wasn't able to find much information.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2014)

greenflipflops said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, but does quarterly offer refunds? I hated the 3rd nina garcia box but I am willing to give the upcoming box a try. If I'm very disappointed in the next one, I want a refund. I searched the quarterly website and wasn't able to find much information.


yes you can return it


----------



## greenflipflops (Oct 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> yes you can return it


Great! thank you!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you sure?  Because I thought that they stopped doing it.  I know some people were able to return the Rachel Yeomans box for a while and then they quit doing it and started saying no returns.

You could try tweeting them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Are you sure?  Because I thought that they stopped doing it.  I know some people were able to return the Rachel Yeomans box for a while and then they quit doing it and started saying no returns.
> 
> You could try tweeting them.


 I have returned 2 boxes to them I did contact them first.  I hope I didn't give out bad info.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I have returned 2 boxes to them I did contact them first.  I hope I didn't give out bad info.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooo!  How recently?  Now I'm curious!  If it was after that Rachel Yeomans disaster, maybe they still do!  I just remember reading on someone's blog somewhere that they got told no when they asked if they could return the collectibles box.  I wanted to return that one because I was so disappointed in it but when I read that I didn't even bother. :*(


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ooo!  How recently?  Now I'm curious!  If it was after that Rachel Yeomans disaster, maybe they still do!  I just remember reading on someone's blog somewhere that they got told no when they asked if they could return the collectibles box.  I wanted to return that one because I was so disappointed in it but when I read that I didn't even bother. :*(


 after that last month


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> after that last month


Awesome!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 17, 2014)

No spoilers??? No more clues??? Isn't the NG box supposed to be shipping next week?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2014)

Sherr said:


> No spoilers??? No more clues??? Isn't the NG box supposed to be shipping next week?


Anyone know when this may ship??


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think someone in this thread said around the 24th.. Not soon enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 18, 2014)

Honestly I may have to cancel this box for financial reasons... pesky money. I wish there was a reliable shipping date out there.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 20, 2014)

I just went to check and see if there was a shipping update on Quarterly's site.  It now says Nina Garcia ships in November of 2014 (as do my other two, Bianca Jade and MSA... I am betting MSA gets here first.)


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 20, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I just went to check and see if there was a shipping update on Quarterly's site.  It now says Nina Garcia ships in November of 2014 (as do my other two, Bianca Jade and MSA... I am betting MSA gets here first.)


I just saw this I am very disappointed, after the whole popsugar shipping issue (this month) I was hoping ngq would at least be on time for the shipping date that was already pushed back....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I just went to check and see if there was a shipping update on Quarterly's site.  It now says Nina Garcia ships in November of 2014 (as do my other two, Bianca Jade and MSA... I am betting MSA gets here first.)


 Unless this is a great box from Nina I am not getting another.  The constant delays and other cancelations from quarterly to much for me


----------



## jebest (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, think I might cancel it, so sick of waiting and waiting for boxes.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 20, 2014)

What is the deal with sub boxes right now?! I am so sick of waiting for boxes and being on the receiving end of just awful customer service. Then when people dare complain here or on MSA there always seems to be someone who wants to defend ALL customer service people who have ever existed. Sorry, but no. If I order something from a traditional retailer - lets say J.Crew because I do a lot of online shopping with them - and if they don't send me a shipping notice within the promised time frame or if they left a product out of a shipment, they would not only promptly reply to me (and they have a online communication line AND PHONE NUMBER) but they would likely do something else to make up for it. 

I want Quarterly to say WHY we're not receiving our boxes. I want them to apologize and I want them to stop promising deadlines that they apparently cannot make. Is this box actually going to arrive in November? Why not promise it by New Years Eve, that way when it arrives earlier people will be happy instead of frustrated. And for anyone who thinks I'm just being a cranky ol' bittie, it's reasonable and commonplace to be upset when businesses do not perform on a schedule that they have set for themselves. They're setting the bar and they consistently keep missing it. Why haven't they learned to set the bar lower?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 20, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> What is the deal with sub boxes right now?! I am so sick of waiting for boxes and being on the receiving end of just awful customer service. Then when people dare complain here or on MSA there always seems to be someone who wants to defend ALL customer service people who have ever existed. Sorry, but no. If I order something from a traditional retailer - lets say J.Crew because I do a lot of online shopping with them - and if they don't send me a shipping notice within the promised time frame or if they left a product out of a shipment, they would not only promptly reply to me (and they have a online communication line AND PHONE NUMBER) but they would likely do something else to make up for it.
> 
> I want Quarterly to say WHY we're not receiving our boxes. I want them to apologize and I want them to stop promising deadlines that they apparently cannot make. Is this box actually going to arrive in November? Why not promise it by New Years Eve, that way when it arrives earlier people will be happy instead of frustrated. And for anyone who thinks I'm just being a cranky ol' bittie, it's reasonable and commonplace to be upset when businesses do not perform on a schedule that they have set for themselves. They're setting the bar and they consistently keep missing it. Why haven't they learned to set the bar lower?


Great post


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind one bit if this box were officially released every six months, or even annually. I agree they should be more realistic when giving timeframes. Delays are disappointing. 

Someone should tweet at Nina Garcia and ask for a spoiler.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I wouldn't mind one bit if this box were officially released every six months, or even annually. I agree they should be more realistic when giving timeframes. Delays are disappointing.
> 
> Someone should tweet at Nina Garcia and ask for a spoiler.


 Good business are able to keep deadlines.  If they cannot do that it shows something about them. Plus them not contacting the people who ordered it is totally rude


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I wouldn't mind one bit if this box were officially released every six months, or even annually. I agree they should be more realistic when giving timeframes. Delays are disappointing.
> 
> Someone should tweet at Nina Garcia and ask for a spoiler.


I agree!  While I do wish they would make their deadlines (and email when they are going to be late), it's still worth it for me to get the Nina box.  I'm not super time oriented so the time in which it actually ships doesn't bother me.  It's a good thing they don't charge until they ship, though!

After reading MSA's post about why her box was late, I now understand that there are lots of reasons that could cause the lateness.  I absolutely think that Quarterly should send out emails for late boxes because while I personally dont care if it's late, LOTS of people DO care and they should show respect to their customers by acknowledging that there is a problem and a few small details about what's going on.  It's only fair.

It's not enough to make me cancel, though.  I don't want to miss the Nina awesomeness.  And she's been crazy busy with Fashion Week and Project Runway.  I'm hoping she has something related to those that she's adding and procuring it is making the box late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cut Quarterly a lot of slack, though, because I like what they're doing, no one else is really doing it and well, they don't have my money sitting in their bank account.  If they charged when I signed up instead of when they shipped, I'd be much grumpier.


----------



## jebest (Oct 21, 2014)

Why don't they send an email letting me know this? I would not have a clue if I didn't see it here. That to me is ridiculous, let your customers know! Why is that so hard for subscription box companies to do?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, weird... Quarterly just said there's been no announcement of delay and that there will be a spoiler for the box this week!

I tweeted them and they answered.  I wanted a spoiler in exchange for the delay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

although "no official announcement" doesn't mean its not going to be late... does it?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2014)

Eva's date moved to Dec; however, I got my invoice today (which means shipping is next week).  Maybe same for Nina.


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just received my shipping notice for Eva's also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 22, 2014)

Just received a response from Quarterly. Nina's box is now shipping the beginning of November, because they are waiting for one more item. Also, MSA is shipping mid November.


----------



## maenad25 (Oct 24, 2014)

NIna spoiler has been released!!!   (MSRP $78)


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 24, 2014)

This has great reviews on sephora! Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 24, 2014)

Great spoiler! It makes me feel better about the delays.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 24, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> NIna spoiler has been released!!!   (MSRP $78)


YES! I love this!!! So excited for the box


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 24, 2014)

Speaking of shipping I contacted them and they said it would ship by 31st even with the delay.... So has anyone been charged yet?


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't been charged but imagine it will be around the later part of next week.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 25, 2014)

Igh, I'm so sad. I thought I was set up with a subscription to NGQ, but I guess it was just a one time box. Sucks that I'm missing this one!


----------



## MET (Oct 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Krystyn Lowe, on 25 Oct 2014 - 05:55 AM, said:Igh, I'm so sad. I thought I was set up with a subscription to NGQ, but I guess it was just a one time box. Sucks that I'm missing this one!


I did the same thing and wrote to CS - and they were able to get my order processed for this one.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 27, 2014)

MET said:


> I did the same thing and wrote to CS - and they were able to get my order processed for this one. Hope it works for you.


THANK YOU for suggesting this, I'm all set for this box now! So excited!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Did you all see Nina's box now shows as shipping in October again?


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Did you all see Nina's box now shows as shipping in October again?


That's going to be tough... seeing as how there's only 3 days left and I don't think anyone has been charged yet. But... I do hope that they'll start shipping soon.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 28, 2014)

It's disingenuous, because they know if they asked us to put down a credit card for something that wouldn't come for 4 months, most people would not buy.

At least they don't charge the card, like some others, but still. We placed the order months and months ago.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Did you all see Nina's box now shows as shipping in October again?


I saw that too, and got excited. Until I saw on their Facebook page they replied to a comment it was back to early November, and they will be sending out an explanation email to customers this week. Whomp, Whomp!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 28, 2014)

When does quarterly charge for the box? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 28, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> When does quarterly charge for the box? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it seems to me that it is right before it ships


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 29, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It's disingenuous, because they know if they asked us to put down a credit card for something that wouldn't come for 4 months, most people would not buy.
> 
> At least they don't charge the card, like some others, but still. We placed the order months and months ago.


I feel it's like pre-ordering a product with an unknown release date. They do provide an estimate but also qualify your box ships "approximately every 3 months". The charge doesn't go on your card (even as a pending charge) until the box ships so it's not like your money is tied up in the meantime. You can always cancel at any point before it ships with a click of a button.

If you don't want to commit then you can also buy the box later on the Quarterly site. I've done it both ways; if I am confident in a curator then I subscribe but if I'm not sure then I wait until it's released and I can order it from the site. 

I think the creator of Quarterly.co wrote a post a long time ago describing his reason for making the service relating to his memories of getting packages at summer camp and the thrill of receiving something tangible and personal and yet also a surprise as you don't know when it will arrive.

In an ideal world we would have friends and family who would subscribe to these packages for us so we wouldn't worry about billing or when it ships. One day we would come home and a box would be waiting for us and it would be full of items we love.

I understand the Quarterly.co methodology is not for everyone. It took me a few boxes before I realized I could actually trust the billing &amp; shipping process but I realized that unlike other companies they don't tell you it's shipped when it hasn't and they don't bill you until it ships and other things that mean you would have to watch them like a hawk to ensure you get your purchase.


----------



## Beautylvr (Oct 30, 2014)

I have to say that the mystery of when we are going to be charged for this box is driving me crazy! I have been budgeting for this for the last 8 weeks. This is my little something extra since I pretty much live paycheck to paycheck so I hope it will be awesome. For doing this to us they should include somesort of bonus item imho.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 4, 2014)

Have any of you heard more on this box?  I'm so very excited to get it (especially since I can't afford the NM Popsugar box, and Nina always indulges us with luxury goodies).


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope this is a good box!  Especially since the PopSugar NM box was such a bust. So glad I didn't waste $250 on that one!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 4, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I hope this is a good box!  Especially since the PopSugar NM box was such a bust. So glad I didn't waste $250 on that one!


I would be VERY upset, personally, if I spent $250 on that box.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 5, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I would be VERY upset, personally, if I spent $250 on that box.


Same here. However, if someone absolutely LOVES Clare V clutches, then I'd say the Popsugar NM box would be worth it since it's basically like buying the clutch and getting a bunch of GWPs. XD


----------



## Sherr (Nov 5, 2014)

True enough. I think I have something like 4 clutches from recent boxes … but nothing as nice as the NM/PSMH clutch.


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a purse lover but since my whole life is kept in my purse I am geared toward totes and bigger bags. Otherwise I would have went for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 5, 2014)

Sherr said:


> True enough. I think I have something like 4 clutches from recent boxes … but nothing as nice as the NM/PSMH clutch.


Haha, me too! I'm definitely on clutch-overload between Nina Garcia and Popsugar. But I still kind of want to try trading for the Clare V clutch... XD


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 5, 2014)

I think you'll easily be able to trade for the clutch. There are a lot of people with buyers remorse who would be happy to trade.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 5, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I think you'll easily be able to trade for the clutch. There are a lot of people with buyers remorse who would be happy to trade.


I hope so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blue and black are my favorite colors.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 5, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I think you'll easily be able to trade for the clutch. There are a lot of people with buyers remorse who would be happy to trade.


I'm sure there will be, however I currently have lots of little stuff to trade and not big things.  I would love the candle and the hot chocolate, but I'm not having a lot of hope right now.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 5, 2014)

Items from the NM/PSMH box are already showing up on the MSA trading list.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 5, 2014)

I hadn't seen that but wow that was fast. I know I hate this box, I guess others do too. For those who didn't bite, swaps may very well work out.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 6, 2014)

Ugh. On FB:

Yesterday at 12:13pm

Any more specific news about when the Nina Garcia box will ship?

Quarterly It is shipping mid-November

16 hours ago · Like


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 6, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Ugh. On FB:
> 
> Yesterday at 12:13pm
> 
> ...


Sigh.  I'm starting to wonder.  From summer, to mid October, then late October, then the first of November, and now mid November. . . . It's ok though. I'm just anxious to see what we're getting because Nina never disappoints.  I'm just glad she's sticking with Quarterly for at least one more box because I'm sure she's incredibly busy and is doing this more for her fans vs. money, fame, or glory (cuz she already has all that!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm actually really excited for the NM box, especially after the spoilers posted. Last year's box was fabulous but it was also heavy on certain decor styles that just don't jive with mine. (Like those plates! Not my pattern at all. Or the chevron throw which looked gorgeous and cozy and would work in other places but not in mine.) I understand the discontent over the items in this box being fairly run-of-the-mill. (Yes, another candle. Yes, another clutch. Yes, more mascara.) The only thing I'm not terribly excited about is the lip gloss but more because I'm worried that if it truly is amazing then I'll have yet another amazing lip gloss to add to the ever-growing list of lip glosses I must buy if I run out (or must buy in other colors). 

So yes, I can empathize but personally I am very happy with it!

Anyway, as for the Nina box - I'm definitely looking forward to it. I keep reading the Nina style pages in Marie Claire to see if I can get an idea of her perspective on themes this fall/winter. I still haven't a clue though!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

quarterly needs to change their name to trimesterly.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 6, 2014)

Last night I almost cancelled, just had a bit of buyers remorse over spending $100 on one box. But, then I thought about and I can return it so there really is no risk... I signed up a few weeks ago so I haven't been waiting as long as most of you. The wait is fine with me, but I can understand that a lot of people have been waiting many months and I really hope this box is all that we are expecting it to be!


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 6, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> Last night I almost cancelled, just had a bit of buyers remorse over spending $100 on one box. But, then I thought about and I can return it so there really is no risk... I signed up a few weeks ago so I haven't been waiting as long as most of you. The wait is fine with me, but I can understand that a lot of people have been waiting many months and I really hope this box is all that we are expecting it to be!


They opened up 200 more boxes yesterday, but I wonder if they're actually adding boxes, or if it's because people have given up and decided to unsubscribe.  I guess it doesn't bother me so much because I still have things unused from the last two Nina boxes.  Since we already got a spoiler, I suppose I need to stop fretting that Quarterly is going to cancel this box last minute or something. 

This is going to be a great parcel month for me and it might actually be better to get Nina's box later in the month because the next week will be full of deliveries. I broke down and ordered the Vanity Affair box from Birchbox, plus I used my Popsugar Nike card from last month to get some vintage looking tennis shoes.  And, I broke down and bought the Sephora Mega Skincare favorites at the sale last night. . sigh.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah it sucks that the shipping date keeps getting pushed back farther and farther but it doesn't bother me all that much, if I'm being honest. For one, my money is still in my bank account and I have the power to cancel any time I want without penalty. And even if you really hate it, Quarterly has their return policy so there's a really low risk at play here. 

Then there's the fact that it's _Nina Garcia's_ box. I don't think I've ever been let down by her since I've started subscribing with #NGQ02. I've traded for/away and used/gifted so many of the items from her box that it's worth the wait to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think her box is the one subscription box left that really helps me discover new things I never would have otherwise found out about. 

My most used item from her boxes thus far? My iPhone 5S has been protected by her uniquely designed Otterbox case ever since the third box and I always get compliments on how colorful it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 6, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yeah it sucks that the shipping date keeps getting pushed back farther and farther but it doesn't bother me all that much, if I'm being honest. For one, my money is still in my bank account and I have the power to cancel any time I want without penalty. And even if you really hate it, Quarterly has their return policy so there's a really low risk at play here.
> 
> Then there's the fact that it's _Nina Garcia's_ box. I don't think I've ever been let down by her since I've started subscribing since #NGQ02. I've traded for/away and used/gifted so many of the items from her box that it's worth the wait to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think her box is the one subscription box left that really helps me discover new things I never would have otherwise found out about.
> 
> My most used item from her boxes thus far? My iPhone 5S has been protected by her uniquely designed Otterbox case ever since the third box and I always get compliments on how colorful it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I couldn't agree more.  While there have been a few things in the boxes that I haven't liked, I can't argue that those things weren't fashion forward (I'm thinking of the raffia fish pouch &amp; the Muito cool hat).  My friend bought a new Samsung 5 the week before I got the box and was totally thrilled to get the free Otterbox case.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Although I would love my box now, I never regret ordering Nina's box. It's the one box I actually have patience for. Surprisingly


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

feisty1 said:


> Although I would love my box now, I never regret ordering Nina's box. It's the one box I actually have patience for. Surprisingly


me too!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Nov 7, 2014)

I just remembered to order today, but I still got the box! I'm kind of glad they pushed it back so I had more time to think about getting it.  I hope it is like her first box and perfect for fall/winter. I wasn't super impressed at first with the summer box, but I'm still using the stuff months later so it proved worth it in the end.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 7, 2014)

I just finished using the hair treatment that was in her summer box. Yes, it did smell just a little strange, but it did wonders for my hair and I love that it had such staying power  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally caved since they opened it up for more orders. I didn't realize that I had a $10 credit, so I applied that. Basically it paid for the shipping. I guess I don't remember them charging shipping last time I ordered.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Finally caved since they opened it up for more orders. I didn't realize that I had a $10 credit, so I applied that. Basically it paid for the shipping. I guess I don't remember them charging shipping last time I ordered.


They charge shipping if you're buying a one-time box.


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahhh I caved and reordered, I cancelled to get NM box, but man I am so sad about spending money on that box, and I just couldn't resist. I will figure out a way to make the money back so hubby doesn't kill me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have high hopes for this box honestly, and what I really really want? Some jewelry! Can't wait for it to finally start shipping.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> They charge shipping if you're buying a one-time box.


Ah...I didn't realize that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Ah...I didn't realize that. Thanks for the info.


Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Nov 14, 2014)

From Facebook, trying to delete identifying info:

November 11 at 12:36pm

What's going on with Nina Garcia box?

28LikeLike ·

2 people like this.

Quarterly Hi! In order to secure one final winter essential, we were unable to ship on time and have delayed the box to later this month. We are just as anxiously awaiting this item to arrive at our warehouse so that we can send these boxes out to you as soon as possible! Please bear with us. It will still arrive before the holidays!

November 11 at 1:26pm · Like

Holidays meaning thanksgiving or Christmas!?

November 11 at 2:13pm · Like · 1

Quarterly It should ship before Thanksgiving and arrive with plenty of time before Christmas!

November 11 at 2:29pm · Like


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 14, 2014)

I gave up waiting and unsubscribed. I hate how they act like it's no big deal that everything is being delayed. It just seems really unprofessional. I also really don't need more stuff. We're getting ready to do a massive purge at our house!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 14, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I gave up waiting and unsubscribed. I hate how they act like it's no big deal that everything is being delayed. It just seems really unprofessional. I also really don't need more stuff. We're getting ready to do a massive purge at our house!


I can't yet bring myself to quit this box but I am really growing impatient &amp; irritated as well. I'm glad they at least don't bill until they ship, but the repeated delays are annoying. This is nowhere near a "quarterly" box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 14, 2014)

For Nina Garcia, four boxes $33.33/month. Three boxes is $300 or $25/mo. I just look at it as reducing the amount I spend monthly on boxes, without having to make any special effort.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 14, 2014)

We're going to get our September box when we should be getting our December box. I am sorry but that is unprofessional. Lower the ptice or give us a GOOD bonus item. Again, it is a struggle for me to make sure I always have the extra $100 in my account especially since I am getting much needed dental work. I still want this box because I figure I will get at leasr a few good gifts out of it. Alas, the wait continues.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> We're going to get our September box when we should be getting our December box. I am sorry but that is unprofessional. Lower the ptice or give us a GOOD bonus item. Again, it is a struggle for me to make sure I always have the extra $100 in my account especially since I am getting much needed dental work. I still want this box because I figure I will get at leasr a few good gifts out of it. Alas, the wait continues.


 I couldn't agree with you more.  Not even an email from them.  They have some nerve delaying it for months like this.   This is my last box  I am not getting anymore quarterlys after dec . I think that the delays are unacceptable and more so the lack of communication


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.  Not even an email from them.  They have some nerve delaying it for months like this.   This is my last box  I am not getting anymore quarterlys after dec . I think that the delays are unacceptable and more so the lack of communication


I actually did get an email about the delay which was a shock!

After reading about MSA and why her sub box was late, I can see why problems arise.  She did say that while she hated the delay, she really, really wanted to get the certain item in her box and chose to delay it rather than ship it without that item.

So, if Nina Garcia's box issues are anything like that, then I'm okay with it.  Still, two months late is pretty ridiculous.  Quarterly needs to ramp up!

I still can't cancel, though.  I have the the worst case of FOMO ever in regards to her box.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 14, 2014)

Nina, I can't quit you! No seriously,I can't. For 100.00 she delivers a seriously fabulous box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't quit her either. I can give up anything except Nina &amp; Popsugar. They are my crack.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm hanging in there too. But I do think they should let customers directly know what is going on with these delays - as in an old-fashioned email - and not just through postings on FB that many people will not see.


----------



## MET (Nov 14, 2014)

Sherr said:


> Sherr, on 14 Nov 2014 - 9:13 PM, said:I'm hanging in there too. But I do think they should let customers directly know what is going on with these delays - as in an old-fashioned email - and not just through postings on FB that many people will not see.


Agreed - it's really just basic customer service.  Since the shipping has been so delayed they should offer a spoiler of some sort.   Either way I'll give it until Thanksgiving ... no shipping = no order.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I can't believe it's so late. I really hope it's similar to MSA explanation, where she wants to get a specific fabulous item and that's what's causing the delay.


----------



## Lisa80 (Nov 15, 2014)

So this box hasn't sold out?


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 17, 2014)

Still no word?  Sigh.  I'm still OK waiting, but starting to feel like this box isn't going to happen.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 17, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> So this box hasn't sold out?


It changes a lot.  Some days it's sold out, but they've released extra boxes a few times here and there. I'm not sure what the status is now, but I'm guessing some people have unsubscribed due to the wait.   If you're interested in the box, I'd keep checking back.  I feel like it will be worth the delay, I just wish Quarterly would send us an email to update on when we can expect it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe I'm feeling grouchy today, but what the heck? I'm sure it will be a great box, but honestly, it is Nov. 17th, we are now past the mid month mark, and nothing. They should release a second spoiler, and send out an email with a date they will start charging, and stick to it. I have heard they are waiting for "one more item", so many times now, I just don't believe it. And yet, as annoyed as I am, I feel if I cancel I will regret it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 17, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Maybe I'm feeling grouchy today, but what the heck? I'm sure it will be a great box, but honestly, it is Nov. 17th, we are now past the mid month mark, and nothing. They should release a second spoiler, and send out an email with a date they will start charging, and stick to it. I have heard they are waiting for "one more item", so many times now, I just don't believe it. And yet, as annoyed as I am, I feel if I cancel I will regret it.


 I am really annoyed too.... that they don't say anything to us


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 17, 2014)

Well what a surprise, Quarterly posted on their Facebook page today in response to "When is Nina shipping?", that they are waiting for one last item. And it should ship next week or earlier. Hmmmm, I feel like I have heard all of this before.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 17, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Well what a surprise, Quarterly posted on their Facebook page today in response to "When is Nina shipping?", that they are waiting for one last item. And it should ship next week or earlier. Hmmmm, I feel like I have heard all of this before.


 They have said that exact thing for a month


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 17, 2014)

I hate the way that Quarterly operates but I love their boxes. 

However, I have to say that I have huge expectations for this box now though. It's been in the making for almost 6 months and I'm guessing that it's either a tame box with one VERY late special item or they've been adding and adding and adding on to it over this time frame.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 17, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I hate the way that Quarterly operates but I love their boxes.
> 
> However, I have to say that I have huge expectations for this box now though. It's been in the making for almost 6 months and I'm guessing that it's either a tame box with one VERY late special item or they've been adding and adding and adding on to it over this time frame.


I'm hoping that you're right &amp; it is totally worth the wait. Please Nina...


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 18, 2014)

At this point, I am hoping they don't charge us until late in the month because at this moment I don't have money to cover it.  I know a lot of people like the fact that they don't charge us until it ships but I do not.  When I ordered this box many months ago, I had the money for it.  Now, I do not.  :angry:


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm getting so annoyed!!! This is really getting ridiculous at this point!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got my invoice!!!! =D


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 19, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> Just got my invoice!!!! =D


Same here!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Same here!


Yep, me too!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got billed too. Yay!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 19, 2014)

Very excited now!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Billing here too!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 19, 2014)

Yesssssss, finally got billed this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> COME TO ME #NGQ04!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2014)

My invoice had a $10 subscription credit...is this because of the delay or because I used a code?  It's been so long I can't remember, haha.


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 19, 2014)

Apparently I forgot to cancel! Luckily I had $25 so it isn't so bad. Hoping this box blows my mind, or at least gets here before xmas so I can have some killer gifts.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yes!!!  YES!  Mine also billed today and is ready to ship.  I can't wait to see spoilers. If they ship today, maybe someone will get their box by this weekend.  Quarterly has been pretty tight lipped about this box, only releasing the Nude serum spoiler.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 19, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> My invoice had a $10 subscription credit...is this because of the delay or because I used a code?  It's been so long I can't remember, haha.


Must be a code; I didn't get a discount!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Must be a code; I didn't get a discount!


Thanks!  Yeah, I realized that I wasn't subbed yet for the summer box, I bought it off another MUT-er, so I think that was my FIRSTBOX10 code.  I signed up right after the summer boxes were sent out and have been stalking this thread ever since so it didn't really occur to me that I am just now getting my first box.  Duhhhhh....


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 19, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Oh yes!!! YES! Mine also billed today and is ready to ship. I can't wait to see spoilers. If they ship today, maybe someone will get their box by this weekend. Quarterly has been pretty tight lipped about this box, only releasing the Nude serum spoiler.


They also said there will be something sparkley in the box! I'm hoping it's something nice and not just glitter polish.... Lol


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

My box shipped from Wisconsin at 2.1 pounds. That seems light, but I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

Wisconsin?  How weird!  Arent they in California?  Maybe they got a new warehouse?

I want my shipping!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 20, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box shipped from Wisconsin at 2.1 pounds. That seems light, but I'm keeping an open mind.


Interesting... I'm surprised that they're shipping from WI. But ahhhh 2.1 lbs?? I hope that means there are a lot awesome, high quality items (like jewelry).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

I was surprised too. And it's sent Fedex Smart Post, whereas before it was sent usps. I even double-checked to make sure the tracking was for this box, and indeed it is.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 20, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box shipped from Wisconsin at 2.1 pounds. That seems light, but I'm keeping an open mind.


This is my first month with Quarterly.  Did you get an email saying it shipped or did you have to log in to your account to find that out?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> This is my first month with Quarterly.  Did you get an email saying it shipped or did you have to log in to your account to find that out?


 

I got an email called 'Your Quarterly Box Is Shipping!'



> Your Quarterly box is on its way to you and we're so excited for you to get it!
> 
> Quarterly Box:QTRNGQ04


And a tracking number. I remember hearing in the past that they send them out in order of when you subscribed, so you may not get a shipping notice immediately if it's your first box. I've been subbed since NGQ02.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, I am slightly jealous of everyone who got a shipping notice, but I'm sure mine will be going out in the next day or so. Anyway, girls who got the notic, Bring On The Spoilers Ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 20, 2014)

Patiently waiting for Spoilers!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 20, 2014)

jebest said:


> Patiently waiting for Spoilers!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto!


----------



## s112095 (Nov 20, 2014)

Man I hope this means I'll get it fast once it finally does ship. I'm worried though, the Bianca jade box weighs more, and nothing in that one looks particularly heavy.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 21, 2014)

I got a shipping notice yesterday!


----------



## Sherr (Nov 21, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> My box shipped from Wisconsin at 2.1 pounds. That seems light, but I'm keeping an open mind.


I think that may mean clothing of some sort: scarf, gloves, etc. I STILL haven't received a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 21, 2014)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice either....


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 21, 2014)

Of course after I post that I finally get one. Lol


----------



## Deareux (Nov 21, 2014)

No shipping notice for me either.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine came a couple of hours ago. With shipping from Wi. I think I'll have it on Tuesday.


----------



## mepe (Nov 21, 2014)

Also, just received my shipping notice.  I didn't realize Quarterly moved shipping to Milwaukee. It used to be one of the only boxes I received quickly on the west coast (shipped from SoCal)...now it will be the usual week long wait. Also, surprised by the 2.1 lbs weight...that seems very light for a $100 box but I won't judge until I see it.  Hopefully, people in the midwest will have theirs very soon!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 21, 2014)

Yup, got a shipping notice today with the box coming from WI weighing in at 2.1lbs.

The change in shipping location makes me sad because I live in CA and would have received it a lot faster if they still shipped from SoCal. XD

PLEASE LET THIS BE AN AWESOME BOX, NINA. WE'VE ALL WAITED SO LONG.


----------



## Leslie Cornell (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh boy.  I just opened this box.  I'm NOT impressed.  LMK if I should give spoilers.  I don't want to depress anyone.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> Oh boy.  I just opened this box.  I'm NOT impressed.  LMK if I should give spoilers.  I don't want to depress anyone.


@ yes pleaaaase!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> Oh boy. I just opened this box. I'm NOT impressed. LMK if I should give spoilers. I don't want to depress anyone.


You HAVE to give spoilers. We have waited so long. Pretty Please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

No shipping info here yet either.


----------



## s112095 (Nov 21, 2014)

@ Please!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> No shipping info here yet either.


Me either.


----------



## Leslie Cornell (Nov 21, 2014)

ok.  15 ml progenius nude oil

deux lux Joplin Circle Messenger in navy

A really ugly black stocking type cap that reads "BALLIN PARIS"

The Laundress sweater comb

RGB nail polish in Deep

Rue Gembon earrings.  (Large pearl studs with a bronze horn backing)

And a 2013 Pantone coffee mug 

There ya have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> ok. 15 ml progenius nude oil
> 
> deux lux Joplin Circle Messenger in navy
> 
> ...


Oh wow. That's a nope. Nope, nope, nope. Granted I don't have it in my hands but that Joplin Bag? That's the one they picked? That fringe??? I may be in box overload but I realize how much I am spending on subs. I have to love it anymore. Or at least half of the box. Very disappointed


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

...

Oh.

I...

Hope I like it more when I get it?

What happened, Nina?!

Thank you SO much for sharing though!

Maybe there are variations?!  The bag and earrings could be variations?


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 21, 2014)

:scared:  this box sound rough :scared:


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Quite frankly, I dont see winter essentials or sparkly.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> ok.  15 ml progenius nude oil
> 
> deux lux Joplin Circle Messenger in navy
> 
> ...


WTH?!?! That's what we waited all this time for??   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :angry:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm speechless.  I thought for sure the wait would give us at least one really awesome item.  What's so hard to obtain about these items?  What was the long wait for?  I'm really going to have to think long and hard about subscribing to the next box.  Nina usually leaves me happy now I feel unfulfilled.  Ugh


----------



## Leslie Cornell (Nov 21, 2014)

The letters on the hat are embroidered in gold.  Maybe thats the "sparkly?"


----------



## pasiphae7 (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> ok. 15 ml progenius nude oil
> 
> deux lux Joplin Circle Messenger in navy
> 
> ...


Oh my....thanks so much for sharing the spoilers!!! At least I'll get use out of the sweater comb...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I am ending my subscription box road. I was selfish, and took the gamble on PSMH NM, and NG04, and looks like I am sadly disappointed again. I should have saved the money for Christmas presents. SMH. Thank you for sharing. At least it can be returned to Quarterly if I truly don't like it once I have it in hand. Do they pay for return shipping?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry I'm posting again. That purse is sooooooo not me. Seriously, this is only my second Quarterly box, what is the return process like?


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm going to reserve judgement on the full box until I have it in my hands...

I just have to say, I want to see a picture of Nina wearing a ridiculous hat like the "Muito Cool" from the summer box, or what sounds like it's sure to be ridiculous "Ballin Paris" that she has sent now.

Maybe I'm not her target demographic?  Seriously, this box seems like it is meant for someone like Cara Delvingne...in other words, someone much younger and cooler than me. 

Maybe I'll love it.  We'll see.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been wasting money like crazy I see and I need to get my act together  was so excited for this.  I got to back off getting boxes .   I guess I can use the sweater comb   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 21, 2014)

Hoping to love it when it's in my hands. Trying to see positives.... The bag might be handy for concerts. Not great, but not horrible. Will probably get rid of the cap. I have another Laundress item that I love, so the comb will be used. The polish color looks nice. The earrings might be pretty if they're like others the company offers. And I can always use another mug! =)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Depending on how I feel when I get it, I just may end up taking advantage of the return policy.  It would make me feel a little less guilt about also purchasing the Holiday for Her Popsugar box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I got that one too and not loving the throw either.  I might like the bag from NINA since I do like fringe I guess I will have to wait to see it.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 21, 2014)

I would like to see pictures of these items.  I don't think I am Nina Garcia's target demographic either.  I loved Arianna Huffington's box and the MSA box.  I think my tastes might be more in line with those.  Hopeful for Rosario Dawson's box as I believe it will have some interesting things too, even though I am not here desired demographic either.  I may just have to drop Nina's box and subscribe to a food box instead.  I will be sad if they drop MSA or especially Arianna Huffington.  Her book and the sleep box did make a difference in the way I view sleep and generally just made a difference in my mood.  Yea for meditation!  I want a quarterly box from a more traditional home goods designer or maybe from a plus size model or person who can understand we are not all 22 and a size 2.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 21, 2014)

If the bag had even been the solid black or brown, and not the navy (I assume the navy and red combo shown on their web site)........


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 21, 2014)

Spoiler








Am I close?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

Soooo.... why a Pantone *2013* mug?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 21, 2014)

Leslief25 said:


> ok.  15 ml progenius nude oil
> 
> deux lux Joplin Circle Messenger in navy
> 
> ...


...what is this box


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow. Wow. I don't even know what to say. I always like the boxes I buy. Nina's last one was even ok for me because I got it at a discount, I was able to sell the phone case, I really liked/used a few of the items &amp; my 7 year old son loves the Muito Cool hat. But even then that box was pushing it for me.

This one is just not what I was hoping for at all. The earrings sound cool, but I think this will be a return for me. Wow.

I'm curious to see it, but I don't think I'll change my mind.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 21, 2014)

Jennifer, Thanks for the pictures.  I couldn't find the earrings either.  I read your blog all the time and really like it!.  This box will be going back.  The earrings would have to be amazing for me to keep it.  Depending on the earrings retail cost, this box has a retail value of between $200-$250 and other than the the laundress sweater comb, the nude oil and maybe the earrings, I do not like these items.  Also, it is the end of 2014, a 2013 Pantone color mug feels dated at best and more like a bargain bin item.  Here's hoping for better from MSA, Arianna (which is now looking like a complete winner with the earbuds and the philosophy moisturizer) and Rosario Dawson.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 21, 2014)

For once I am so happy I didn't have the money for something! I cancelled last week.


----------



## atomic (Nov 21, 2014)

Honestly, when I saw the picture of what's in the box, my first thought was, "Ew."


----------



## tulippop (Nov 21, 2014)

I lark here all of the time because her boxes always seem so awesome.  This is the first 'ugh' box I've seen.  I hope for those of you who don't want it that you can return it because $100 is a LOT for a blah box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to agree about the 2013 mug... We're almost done with 2014! I doubt I'll return the box but I might cancel. I signed up for the wait list for My Subscription Addiction. Her first box looked nice!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually really love the mug; I'm a graphic designer and it would be perfect for my desk. I'd also use the polish, sweater thingy and serum. But that's not enough for me to keep everything. I'll see if I can swap the bag and earrings first, otherwise I'll return it all.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 21, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm only 29 and even for me this box feels way too young. I am returning this box once it arrives. I'm sad that this box isn't what I thought it was going to be but I am really happy that they accept returns, I would be even more upset if I was stuck with a bunch of items that I don't even want. PopSugar and Nina are really killing my sub box buzz.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow...definitely a return for me. Very bummed that I purchased this, but I'm really glad for the return policy.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 21, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm only 29 and even for me this box feels way too young. I am returning this box once it arrives. I'm sad that this box isn't what I thought it was going to be but I am really happy that they accept returns, I would be even more upset if I was stuck with a bunch of items that I don't even want. PopSugar and Nina are really killing my sub box buzz.


I won't cancel yet because I love Nina &amp; I still have hope but I'm so glad they do returns. I'm still happy I ordered because I would much rather deal with an easy return than miss out on a great box, but I'll be thrilled to get my money back. Glad some people are happy with the box! I really do want those earrings.


----------



## feverof103 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow, this box isn't me at all. I'm planning on returning.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 21, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> I have to agree about the 2013 mug... We're almost done with 2014! I doubt I'll return the box but I might cancel. I signed up for the wait list for My Subscription Addiction. Her first box looked nice!


That's not the year 2013, it's the pantone colour 2013, which is mango. If there are other colours, they'll have different numbers.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 21, 2014)

I emailed Quarterly as soon as the spoilers posted about returns. And since my box didn't ship the awesome customer service lady canceled my order and refunded my card. Great customer service. And for once, I sm thankful for a late box.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> That's not the year 2013, it's the pantone colour 2013, which is mango. If there are other colours, they'll have different numbers.


Ah, that makes sense. Guess it was just an unfortunate coincidence. I wonder if other colors were sent out. There seems to be quite the variety available on Amazon.


----------



## MET (Nov 21, 2014)

It's like the Subscription Gods are angry.  This box is just SO bad - there isn't a single item that was worth waiting for.  :huh:


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 21, 2014)

...I can't even. The last box disappointed me so much but I decided to give it another try. I can't decide which box I hate more. Is this really Nina Garcia's taste?? Is this box ghost-curated or something? Like she's too busy to actually curate the boxes so someone else pick out the items and she just signs off on it?

I mean, Rue Gembon creates some really beautiful jewelry but those earrings are the ones we end up with? And a mug? I usually like mugs but I'm not too impressed with that one. I'm far more pleased with the mug that's going to be in the Melissa Joulwan paleo box.

I'm being a negative nancy, I know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like Quarterly will be seeing a lot of returns with this one.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I find it hard to believe she picked these items out.  I think maybe she has been busy and gave someone the job.  I emailed quarterly before my box ships and want to cancel it.


----------



## charelldana (Nov 21, 2014)

I just sent an email to cancel, my box doesn't seem to have shipped, so hopefully it isn't too late.  I don't despise this box, but I don't really like it either.  

I don't have pierced ears, so I can't really enjoy the earrings.  The others colors of the bag are much better than the color blocked version, but I'm not sure if there are color variations or not.  That hat is terrible, but the comb and nail polish are nice and the face oil looks good too, but that isn't really enough to make me want to keep this (it isn't even the value of the box).    The mug is fine, but I don't find a single mug to be very useful.  

Oh well.  Hopefully canceling or returning won't be too difficult.  I'm sad that I passed on the Design Sponge and MSA boxes, but I'll live.  I'd even be happy with a quarterly credit if they can't actually issue a refund.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 21, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Guess it was just an unfortunate coincidence. I wonder if other colors were sent out. There seems to be quite the variety available on Amazon.


Sounds like it... I was thinking 2013 Pantone color of the year- emerald. Well, I guess I hope I get a good color then! Lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I am still in shock from this box. I found that had for  9.99 on amazon.   Nina has connections and she did not use them for this box. I think she is to busy to deal with this box and her name is being put on it without her input.  The  mug is outdated too.  How is this a style box??? I wrote to them and hope they will not send me this box


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually don't think this is a bad box.

There just isn't enough stuff that is right for me.

The bag isn't my style. And the earrings aren't me either.

The Nude oil is supposed to be fantastic, but I have tons of skincare.

And besides the oil, the only thing I would really use is the nail polish and mug.

Not worth it to me.

So i just emailed to cancel.

(since my box hasn't shipped yet)

Hopefully it's not too late!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I also think the other boxes had a higher value


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 21, 2014)

Yikes. . .this box is a disaster for me.  I've been disappointed in boxes before, but never like this. The second I saw spoilers, I went straight to Quarterly's website and cancelled my sub.  Since my box hasn't shipped yet, I sent customer service an email asking to cancel and get a refund.  

I don't expect the world with these boxes, but everything is just so stinkin' random and nothing cozy (nope, that hat does not look cozy to me) or luxurious.  What a bummer.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Nov 21, 2014)

I also messaged them asking since I didn't get my shipping info yet, can they cancel my order. If not, I'm sending it back asap!!

I'm a stay at home mom! This was my Christmas present!! The last box of hers was my birthday present and the box is pretty much whole, sitting in my closet! I will not waste $100 on this crap! I didn't know you could return the box last time. Yikes. How many people are returning theres??! Everyone?! Who thinks this will be the last Nina Garcia box?!?!?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 21, 2014)

Just emailed Quarterly to ask for a return because I really can't justify spending $$ on this box when I know I wouldn't really use any of the items. :/ SO disappointed. I don't think I've ever been this disappointed in a box before.


----------



## jebest (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow!!! Is it just me, or did the number of items in the box decrease by like half?? I asked to cancel before it ships as well. I think I am done with boxes as well. They are just so horrible lately. I was really hoping Nina would come through like usual. Especially after the horrible NM box. Idk, I am sad and I give up.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

I also just emailed to cancel since I have not yet received a shipping notice.  It seemed reasonable because I am not interested in anything except the Laundress item.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 21, 2014)

Same here! I emailed asking to cancel as I don't believe it's shipped yet. If so, it's going back! This one is just not for me. I would like to see a NGQ box without fringe.

I also like the $18 Laundress comb, which I could pick up separately.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Just emailed Quarterly to ask for a return because I really can't justify spending $$ on this box when I know I wouldn't really use any of the items. :/ SO disappointed. I don't think I've ever been this disappointed in a box before.


I did the same thing after all the delays and then the horrible quality of the box, I would rather have my $100 back and the hassle of sending it back then keeping it.


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ugh. My first quarterly box. I loved Nina 's other 3 boxes(even the last one) but this is just so darn disappointing ... I hope they get our emails in time to stop shipment for those of us whose hasn't shipped. At least they seem to be pretty good about returns and response times from what I've heard


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 22, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I also messaged them asking since I didn't get my shipping info yet, can they cancel my order. If not, I'm sending it back asap!!
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom! This was my Christmas present!! The last box of hers was my birthday present and the box is pretty much whole, sitting in my closet! I will not waste $100 on this crap! I didn't know you could return the box last time. Yikes. How many people are returning theres??! Everyone?! Who thinks this will be the last Nina Garcia box?!?!


Oh yes, I really think this will be Nina's last box.  Quarterly is losing a lot of money and will have to fire sale this box in order to get rid of all the returns.  

Even though I shouldn't be out any money, it bothers me that Quarterly didn't try harder to make this box outstanding.  There was no communication from them for month after month.  Then when they finally said something, they had the shipping date all wrong and we all just kept waiting patiently.  The products and value of this box should have been equal to or greater than her previous boxes. . . it's just a given that with the delays and lack of communication, people were hoping for it to be one of the best boxes ever.  

Honestly, I don't even think Nina chose anything in this box. . I'm guessing her only involvement was *maybe* to sign off on everything once Quarterly gathered enough stuff to throw in there.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

I, too, am disappointed in this box. I was convinced, especially after all the delays, that it'd be awesome. I wonder which item quarterly was waiting on for the past month. Surely not the mug from 2013!!! Seems like they threw together a bunch of items that were sitting in their warehouse. Was there dust on everything?


----------



## Kyleyz (Nov 22, 2014)

I sent an email asking for a return/refund.  Where on the site does it say that you can return boxes? I can't seem to find it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 22, 2014)

I have got about 10 boxes from quarterly over the last 6 months this is my first return... Where do you get the address to return it.  Does anyone know how the return process works?


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

Mine hasn't shipped yet, so I am hopeful that my email to them will result in a refund.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 22, 2014)

I  emailed them and it shipped anyway


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 22, 2014)

I have loved all of Nina's past boxes and agree that in the others, you could really sense her involvement and her taste. But this looks like a random jumble of stuff you could find in the markdown bin at Tj Maxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyleyz said:


> I sent an email asking for a return/refund.  Where on the site does it say that you can return boxes? I can't seem to find it!


I couldn't find it either. I plan to just refuse the package if they don't cancel my shipping. I sent them an email asking about the return process, but I don't expect them to respond until Monday. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 22, 2014)

Under Terms of Service:

5: RETURN AND REFUND POLICY

As explained above, the Service allows you to receive customized items by post. We guarantee your happiness and if you are unhappy with your order please feel free to email us at [email protected] and we will help you return your box for a refund.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 22, 2014)

I tried to stop the shipment, but they said it was ready to go and couldn't be stopped.  They sent me an e-mail with a return shipping label so that I can return it once it arrives.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 22, 2014)

I havent heard back about my email.

I do feel like Nina didn't have much of a hand in this box either.  She was just too busy and she didn't do her normal thing of hints and spoilers.  Everything hint we got was from Quarterly this time around.


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 22, 2014)

I got my box today and I feel like it's worse than I thought from the spoilers. The bag looks cheap and the earrings are okay, but there are so many that are cuter on the Rue Gembon site?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 22, 2014)

I looked up reviews for the Deux Luxe brand and they are cheap.  The most complaints are zippers not working and bag materials fraying and peeling off even with minimal use.

That is what sealed the fact that I'm returning the box.  If it was a good bag from a respectable company, it could have swayed me into keeping it.  But no.


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh, and super weird... the earrings are loose like that in the pouch. No card.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 22, 2014)

If she couldn't have worked on it they should have cancelled the box  not had someone else work on it.   They created this mess  . 100 dollars is a  lot of money.  Maybe they were waiting for her to do things and that's why the box was delayed.   I  don't think this was a nice thing to do to people like myself who had really high hopes for the box


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting pics! Looks like there are variations on the bag, mug and polish.
 
I love the Deux Lux makeup bags and pouches that I have. I’ve found the quality to be nice, with thick lining and decent hardware. They always come in nice dustbags, even if it’s just something small. But this bag isn’t for me. (I don’t mind faux leather for makeup pouches because it’s easier to wipe clean, but I prefer real leather for bags.)
 
Honestly I don’t think this box is so bad, it’s just that she set a high bar with the past ones. Her lack of tweets about it should’ve been a clue. I’m not going to unsub, but I’ll wait and see if she seems more involved in the next one. 
 
I wouldn’t be surprised if this is the last box, but they’re saying the next one will be in February. I almost wonder if they held back items for this box to be able to get the next one out on time, but I’ll be really surprised if they’re on schedule.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 22, 2014)

This box reminds me of social bliss box.   It had a cheap plastic purse and junky clearance items .   Thar box was 50 dollars and this one is 100.   Plus this one was know for quality


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm curious where the sparkle is at.... And it looks like the bag isn't even quite the same as what's on the site. No chain strap?


----------



## tulippop (Nov 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I looked up reviews for the Deux Luxe brand and they are cheap.  The most complaints are zippers not working and bag materials fraying and peeling off even with minimal use.
> 
> That is what sealed the fact that I'm returning the box.  If it was a good bag from a respectable company, it could have swayed me into keeping it.  But no.


Well they don't use real leather and faux leather tends to not last a long time so I have to agree that some of their stuff looks cheap and some of it looks like it would fall apart in months.  But they do have some good bags.  I happen to have 1 bag from them that I LOVE.  I use it for school and it has held up for about 5 or 6 years now. It has the comfiest shoulder straps that I have ever used which is why I keep using it for school.  As much as I love my bag, the one that's included with the box looks like something from Claires XD


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 22, 2014)

MissKellyC said:


> I'm curious where the sparkle is at.... And it looks like the bag isn't even quite the same as what's on the site. No chain strap?


I think the sparkle was the pair of earrings?? That's really the only item I can think of.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I think the sparkle was the pair of earrings?? That's really the only item I can think of.


Pearls dont sparkle &gt;:|  /grumpypants

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 23, 2014)

Who is seriously going to continue their subscription and get the next box? I'm still hoping and wishing for another box like NGQ2. Still upset abouting missing out on that one. (I know, I know 1st world problems)


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> Who is seriously going to continue their subscription and get the next box? I'm still hoping and wishing for another box like NGQ2. Still upset abouting missing out on that one. (I know, I know 1st world problems)


I probably will. I'm hoping that seeing all of the complaints and returns she'll do a better box. I agree with other comments, Im not sure how much Nina actually had to do with this one.


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Although this is by the far the worst box I have gotten to date, I am sticking it out. I figure that I stuck with popsugar for a very long time and things weren't always the best so I am going to keep Nina for one more round. She better bring it next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going to hang on &amp; hope for better, but only because I know I can return it for a refund.


----------



## phanne (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not going to speculate if this is Nina's style or not, because I really don't know her personally and/or if she she wears and uses these things around her house when no one can see her. I can however say that this isn't me. I'm interested to know what was the one item that was holding this box up. I had serious box envy after box 1 and none of the others have been close to the luxe factor in that one.

There's nothing in here that says "Winter Essentials." I use mugs and serums and purses and earrings and nail polish in the spring, summer and fall too.

Weird as it sounds, I wish the hat were Spenglish, because I can relate that to Nina. "Ballin" isn't a term I see a lot in the fasion world. I don't think I've ever heard it outside of rap songs and basketball movies, but maybe I don't get out enough and everyone is using it these days. Maybe not.

I really hope this is better in person.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 23, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm not going to speculate if this is Nina's style or not, because I really don't know her personally and/or if she she wears and uses these things around her house when no one can see her. I can however say that this isn't me. I'm interested to know what was the one item that was holding this box up. I had serious box envy after box 1 and none of the others have been close to the luxe factor in that one.
> 
> There's nothing in here that says "Winter Essentials." I use mugs and serums and purses and earrings and nail polish in the spring, summer and fall too.
> 
> ...



When I saw that hat, I thought "hmm, I've never heard of Ballin Paris" . . . Even thinking it was a fancy French brand, I wasn't happy about the design of the hat.  Anyway . . I did a google search for more from the 'brand' Ballin . . haha. All I could find was that  it's just a slang word and someone thought it was funny to add Paris and make it into hats and t-shirts.  What was Nina thinking?????


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> Who is seriously going to continue their subscription and get the next box? I'm still hoping and wishing for another box like NGQ2. Still upset abouting missing out on that one. (I know, I know 1st world problems)


I've canceled for now, but I'll keep an eye out for spoilers/if Nina is going to promote her next box more. I feel like she really wasn't involved this time around because she never tweeted or posted about it on her FB.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Pearls dont sparkle &gt;:|  /grumpypants
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahahaha true that! I was thinking more in the sense that jewelry = sparkle?? XD 

But seriously, if she had included a nice piece of jewelry + a better bag, I totally would have kept this box.


----------



## charelldana (Nov 23, 2014)

I am going to either cancel/return this box, but I think that I will still stay subscribed, at least for one more box.  I loved the first NIna box (the only one I never got) and I've enjoyed the other two, especially the summer box oddly enough.  Hopefully this was just a fluke and the next box will better.  I don't mind a few dud items in a box if there are also a few things that I love, but the good items (or at least good to me) in this box are some of the cheapest.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone else have a weird feeling that this may be the last "Nina Garcia" box we see?


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank goodness for spoilers! I am going to try to return/cancel as well. I love Nina and I do not believe she curated this box nor do I believe she would wear the hat or earrings or carry that bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, man.  I was all ready to come here and say "While I did do a giant WTF when I saw the spoilers on MSA, I don't hate this box."  But then I looked at the picture someone posted and I am definitely disappointed. 

If I get this exact pair of earrings (the one Liz linked to), I'll be okay: http://www.ruegembon.com/products/raven-gold.  Those are right up my alley and are the perfect mix of classy and edgy, I could definitely wear them to work.  The ones in the pic?  Look like something I would have worn to a high school dance in the 90's.  And not in a good way. 

I'll try to sell the bag on my company's portal since I'm thinking it won't be oversaturated like ebay.  I will wear the hat around my house and to shovel the driveway or whatever, but that's about it.  I may gift the mug to my brother or SIL since they are both into design. The serum and nail polish will eventually get used, but I already have the NUDE and zillions of colors just like the RGB deep (even if colors vary, my nail polish collection is extensive, to say the least). 

I don't know, I hated the clutch in the summer box but at least there was enough other stuff in there to still feel worth it.  This box seems skimpy for $100 and just not up to par with Nina's past boxes style-wise.  Here's to hoping I'll feel differently when it's in my hands.  I'm not going to return it though, even though the Quarterly policy allows it.  I feel like Quarterly is hanging on by a thread...I bought the box knowing it was a gamble and it might not be my style, and I'd hate to put them out of business for one bad box.  I am optimistic that they can turn things around, and I feel like when the boxes are good, they are SO GOOD, you know?


----------



## lloronita (Nov 24, 2014)

I like your attitude about supporting Quarterly.  I would hate to see them fail.  Maybe I'll keep the box, even though I'm not crazy about it.  After all, it's not like I haven't bought a million other things I ended up not using.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2014)

I did not cancel my subscription but I will be returning this box.


----------



## MET (Nov 24, 2014)

The Quarterly CS team rocks!  I wrote to them on Friday about either cancelling the box or sending me the return label and I heard back today that they were able to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 24, 2014)

MET said:


> The Quarterly CS team rocks!  I wrote to them on Friday about either cancelling the box or sending me the return label and I heard back today that they were able to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


I also wrote on Friday - no word yet =/


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2014)

penny13 said:


> I also wrote on Friday - no word yet =/


same here


----------



## MET (Nov 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> same here


Sorry to hear - I know they say to allow 2 days so hopefully you will both hear back by tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 24, 2014)

They sent me a message with a return label =D


----------



## Kyleyz (Nov 24, 2014)

I got an email that my box hadn't shipped yet so they cancelled it and credited my card. Whew dodged that bullet.


----------



## mepe (Nov 24, 2014)

My box is taking a very scenic journey. It left Wisconsin on Friday and so far has stopped in Illinois, Kansas, Texas and Arizona.  It's not supposed to make it to San Francisco until Friday so I wonder what other states it will visit along the way?  Smartpost really needs a new name.


----------



## amberchap (Nov 24, 2014)

I wrote on Friday and heard back today that my box had not yet shipped and they will process a refund. I bet they have a larger then normal volume of e-mails to work through.


----------



## penny13 (Nov 24, 2014)

amberchap said:


> I wrote on Friday and heard back today that my box had not yet shipped and they will process a refund. I bet they have a larger then normal volume of e-mails to work through.


For sure - if I knew how to set up a poll, I would be interested to see how many of us who ordered are returning vs. keeping.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 24, 2014)

I just heard back, they will cancel shipment (I also wrote to them on Friday). I'm relieved.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 24, 2014)

I wrote them late Friday too &amp; heard back today that they will cancel shipment &amp; refund my card. Yay for great CS! And, I've never been so happy to have slower processing on a box. I'm still subscribed &amp; hopeful that the Feb/Mar/will probably arrive in Apri box will be a pleasant surprise. Seriously considering using my refunded Nina G. money to get the Oui Please box!


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 24, 2014)

I just got an email too stating that they were able to cancel my box and would be issuing a refund and would see the credit to my account in 2-5 days.  They may be slow shipping, but yea for their customer service.  Based on a post on twitter, I think they are getting a lot of people cancelling or returning the box.  I think misfit05 is going over pretty well though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2014)

They responded and my box has been cancelled!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my refund label from them today  yay going back once it comes


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 25, 2014)

penny13 said:


> I also wrote on Friday - no word yet =/


Yup, same here. But I have faith that they will answer by tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 25, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I wrote them late Friday too &amp; heard back today that they will cancel shipment &amp; refund my card. Yay for great CS! And, I've never been so happy to have slower processing on a box. I'm still subscribed &amp; hopeful that the Feb/Mar/will probably arrive in Apri box will be a pleasant surprise. Seriously considering using my refunded Nina G. money to get the Oui Please box!



I also give commendations for the great customer service at Quarterly.  I sent an email on Friday evening, after I saw spoilers, letting them know why I didn't care for the box and asking for a refund before it shipped.   They replied this afternoon, saying they were sorry I didn't like the box and would refund my money. 

So glad I didn't have to hassle with returning the box (though I would have done whatever it takes to get my money back, since I'd use nothing in the box.  FYI, they said my refund would process in 3 to 5 days.  

Given the wonderful CS at Quarterly, I want to support them and will use the $100 to subscribe to Eva Scrivo or maybe A. Huffington.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I also give commendations for the great customer service at Quarterly.  I sent an email on Friday evening, after I saw spoilers, letting them know why I didn't care for the box and asking for a refund before it shipped.   They replied this afternoon, saying they were sorry I didn't like the box and would refund my money.
> 
> So glad I didn't have to hassle with returning the box (though I would have done whatever it takes to get my money back, since I'd use nothing in the box.  FYI, they said my refund would process in 3 to 5 days.
> 
> Given the wonderful CS at Quarterly, I want to support them and will use the $100 to subscribe to Eva Scrivo or maybe A. Huffington.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm using my refund to pay for the MSA box next month.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2014)

I am dying for more pictures of the box, specifically the bag and earring variations.  Has anyone else received it?


----------



## charelldana (Nov 25, 2014)

Quarterly CS was great--they emailed me back on Monday and were able to cancel my shipment with no problems.  It was such a positive experience that I think I may use the money to buy one of the GQ holiday entertaining box from the best of Quarterly store to divide up into a few stocking stuffers and gifts.


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and received the dark gray bag, which I actually like and was hoping for, and these earrings, but the spokes are all pearls, no stars: http://www.ruegembon.com/products/mette-gold

I also got the oxblood nail polish and the mango Pantone mug.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 25, 2014)

The variations on the bag and earrings are giving me some hope.  If that bag has no gold chain on it, which is sounds like it will not, and the earrings come in silver tone with no pearls, I'd be super happy.  The hat is still a loss but that's what donation boxes are for.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

I cancelled late last night and Quaryerly affirmed they cancelled my box this morning! Bullet dodged. I would like to support them so I'll purchase a different box!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 25, 2014)

Gotta give them props for great customer service.  They were able to stop my box before it shipped and processed my refund.  Yay!

Now...

Ouiplease?  Hm...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> I got my box yesterday and received the dark gray bag, which I actually like and was hoping for, and these earrings, but the spokes are all pearls, no stars: http://www.ruegembon.com/products/mette-gold
> 
> I also got the oxblood nail polish and the mango Pantone mug.


Ohhh, I could live with that!  You really lucked out!

The grey bag is my preference too, I would keep it if I got that one.  I maaaay keep the mink but I'd try to sell the navy/cranberry.  I think.  I wonder if we could buy the gold chain?  I would want it instead of the leather one if I kept it. 

I REALLY hope mine is waiting for me today.


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ohhh, I could live with that!  You really lucked out!
> 
> The grey bag is my preference too, I would keep it if I got that one.  I maaaay keep the mink but I'd try to sell the navy/cranberry.  I think.  I wonder if we could buy the gold chain?  I would want it instead of the leather one if I kept it.
> 
> I REALLY hope mine is waiting for me today.


I agree. I would have returned the box if I hadn't gotten the gray bag. Also, I like the earrings I got, although I do wish they had alternating stars rather than pearls like the photo.

I would totally buy the gold chain if they sell it. I would have much preferred the chain strap, I feel like it looks more luxe than the leather strap.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie313 said:


> I agree. I would have returned the box if I hadn't gotten the gray bag. Also, I like the earrings I got, although I do wish they had alternating stars rather than pearls like the photo.
> 
> I would totally buy the gold chain if they sell it. I would have much preferred the chain strap, I feel like it looks more luxe than the leather strap.


I know people figured out how to contact the company to get a chain for one of the PSMH clutches.  I tried looking on the deux lux website but I can't find any contact information.  I would be willing to pay for it if it was reasonably priced.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry for the multiple posts, but I am in the stage of waiting for my box in which I get really, really obsessive. 

I have been spending a lot of time on the Rue Gembon website...

So far people have received:

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/cecilia-gold (it's prettier on the website than I thought it would be based on the picture posted here)

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/raven-gold (not confirmed, but the person said pearl with a horn so it seems right)

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/mette-gold (but with all pearls, no stars).

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/autumn-gold (I think this is the one @@Shauna999's friend received)

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/paola-jet (this is the closest I could find from @@JenniferV's picture, but it looks like hers isn't a pearl)

So far all of the earrings people have received seem to be from the "Ear Jackets" section of the Rue Gembon website (http://www.ruegembon.com/collections/all/earjackets). I am pretty happy with most of the ear jackets and prefer those over regular earrings.  I am tentatively excited again. 

My dream option is this one (I see we get a coupon so maybe I'll give myself a little xmas prezzie):

http://www.ruegembon.com/products/belen-black-pearl

Okay, that is all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Frankie313 (Nov 25, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, but I am in the stage of waiting for my box in which I get really, really obsessive.
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time on the Rue Gembon website...
> 
> ...


Ohh, I do like that black pearl option!

I would have preferred this one most, I think, but I'm totally OK with what I got: http://www.ruegembon.com/products/poppy-gold


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 25, 2014)

My best friend just got her box -- here's the pic she sent me.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 25, 2014)

Here is what I got:


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 25, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, but I am in the stage of waiting for my box in which I get really, really obsessive.
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time on the Rue Gembon website...
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing the leg work on the earrings. Kinda makes me sad so many people are returning their boxes...I would have loved to try and swap for some of these. I guess I will see what pair I get and decide if I will return mine or not...


----------



## Blonde vixen (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm sorry I'm not very good at attaching photos to this site but I received my box today and the earrings I received were the germaine ones (they are sparkly), the messenger bag in mink, the mug in graphite, the rest was what everyone else received. I'm one of the few keeping my box. I like the earrings and bag. I'm even going to wear the hat. I'm hoping her next box is awesome!! I still love Nina just not sure what happened this time around.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 25, 2014)

Blonde vixen said:


> I'm sorry I'm not very good at attaching photos to this site but I received my box today and the earrings I received were the germaine ones (they are sparkly), the messenger bag in mink, the mug in graphite, the rest was what everyone else received. I'm one of the few keeping my box. I like the earrings and bag. I'm even going to wear the hat. I'm hoping her next box is awesome!! I still love Nina just not sure what happened this time around.


Dang, there goes my ear jacket theory!  I love the earrings you got though, they are pretty.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine is being delivered today... I'm hoping I get one of the decent variations!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my box!

I got the grey bag and it's way cuter in person than I expected, plus the dog lining looks a bit like my dog. I was dead set on swapping it or sending the box back, but now I'm not sure. I don't normally wear fringe, but I guess trying new things is part of what subs are for. 

The autumn gold earrings are beautiful, but my ears aren't pierced. 

Love the purple mug and everything else except for the hat. I was so curious to see what Nina said about it, and surprisingly:



> One of my favorite items i have included in this mailing is the Ballin' Hat by Brian Lichtenberg. Brian's pieces are playful and adored by the fashion set. This hat will keep you cool and stylish all season long.


I guess that's proof that I'm not part of the fashion set... but I guess she really did curate the box!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 25, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> unnamed.jpg
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


One of my friends (who is quite stylish) said she NEEDED that hat!  I told her she could have mine!  I guess I am not part of the fashion set either!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got my box. First thing I opened was a vomit green Pantone mug. Really set the tone for the box. Who thought that was a good color to include??? Would anyone be ex cited for a vomit green mug? For some reason that is insanely annoying to me right now. Maybe Bc I waited 6 months for this box. Rant over


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 25, 2014)

I received an email back from CS that my box had been shipped and that they would send me a return label. Got home and the box was on my door step. I received the olive green mug (not a fan of the color), the oxblood nail polish, earrings that had a clear crystal surrounded by pearls on the jacket, and a grey purse.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I received an email back from CS that my box had been shipped and that they would send me a return label. Got home and the box was on my door step. I received the olive green mug (not a fan of the color), the oxblood nail polish, earrings that had a clear crystal surrounded by pearls on the jacket, and a grey purse.


I got that same ugly mug. Have no idea why but it infuriated me. Who wants a mug in that color. But I got pearl earrings with a gold bar. Very difficult to put on. My box is going back


----------



## Deareux (Nov 25, 2014)

Last night I got an email from a Quarterly rep saying that he's halted my shipment and has started processing my return (which will be back in my account within 2 to 5 business days). But earlier today I got the shipping notice. If it does arrive, I'll have to send them another email. If not, and if I get my money back as stated, I'll just be fine.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 25, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Last night I got an email from a Quarterly rep saying that he's halted my shipment and has started processing my return (which will be back in my account within 2 to 5 business days). But earlier today I got the shipping notice. If it does arrive, I'll have to send them another email. If not, and if I get my money back as stated, I'll just be fine.


The exact same thing happened to me.  I emailed them about it and they said it was an error and that I would be refunded.  Here's hoping....


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 25, 2014)

I got mine tonight and actually liked it better than I thought I would! I got the mug in a mint shade, the purse in black, oxblood Polish, and the earrings that have the pearls instead of stars (which are what I wanted! Just wish they were easier to get off).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe I should open my box before I return it. If I got the black bag I might be happy. Some of the earings seem pretty nice too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> Maybe I should open my box before I return it. If I got the black bag I might be happy. Some of the earings seem pretty nice too.


Give it a chance and at least have a look. I really thought I'd be sending everything back, but I liked it better in person, even if a couple of the items aren't a good fit for me. 

I have to say I envy everybody who got green mugs! Green's my favourite colour, even puke green.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 26, 2014)

I love the variations on the earrings by I'm not even sure I could wear them since I'm sensitive to most metals. I'll just have to try to swap for a set. I wish there was at least one more big item that made this box worth it for me personally.


----------



## BexDev (Nov 26, 2014)

I received my box today, and I have to say that while I was pretty skeptical after the spoilers, I'm much happier with the box in my hands.  I got pretty much every variation I would have selected on my own - purse in grey, mug in mint green, polish in Deep, and a surprisingly cute pair of earrings!  I definitely think this box can swing from "OMG i hate this."  to actually having some pretty cute items - depending on your variations.  Keep the faith ladies!  I'm not ready to give up on Nina just yet...


----------



## betsye (Nov 26, 2014)

I got mine today. I didn't get a mug in mine! I want to return it but it might be hard to because a piece of the return is missing--a piece they never sent me! I emailed them about it, I hope I can still return it.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 26, 2014)

I rec'd my box today and was actually pleasantly surprised.  The purse is black (which makes it less flashy/too young) which makes it more wearable.  The earrings are lovely.  The mug is a lovely aqua.  The nail polish is oxblood.  All in all I rather like the contents!  I guess I'll keep my subscription...


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Nov 26, 2014)

BexDev said:


> I received my box today, and I have to say that while I was pretty skeptical after the spoilers, I'm much happier with the box in my hands.  I got pretty much every variation I would have selected on my own - purse in grey, mug in mint green, polish in Deep, and a surprisingly cute pair of earrings!  I definitely think this box can swing from "OMG i hate this."  to actually having some pretty cute items - depending on your variations.  Keep the faith ladies!  I'm not ready to give up on Nina just yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am really crossing my fingers for your exact variation or else ill be disappointed


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got my box and I'm really glad I avoided checking the threads before then. I would've been having premature buyer's remorse. Instead I actually love it. Yes, even that beanie which made me go WTH when I first saw it. 

I received the mink purse (brownish), a pale blue Pantone mug (549), the polish in Deep (dark aubergine), and I'm just adding a pic of the earrings since I can't find the style. They are silver with a white pearl. Sorry that my photography is awful so they look pinkish in parts. They are perfectly silver though. Very cool style and elegant. I expected some fringe after lurking her style pages in Marie Claire and am actually really happy with the way it's presented in the purse. It seems like a nice quality piece and the only drawback is that it won't have the longevity of real leather. Then again, will I be carrying a fringe purse in 5 years? Not sure ...

Overall I think it's really nicely curated. The oil for seasonal dry skin, a mug for drinking hot beverages, the dark polish is perfect for A/W, the beanie for cold weather, etc. The earrings are the "something shiny" according to her note (for those who haven't/won't receive the box). 

The beanie I thought was going to be awful (like the hat in the summer box) but then I put it on and it was super cozy so I wore it in my house for a little and then kept it on when I went to run errands. It actually looks pretty cute and I also think it's amusing. it's got that crass class going for it. 

I'm hoping that she doesn't quit because I feel I'm getting a lot out of her boxes and also Quarterly curators have been dropping like flies lately which bums me out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 27, 2014)

So I ended up keeping my box. I got the mink bag which I kind  of like and some cute hanging earing which I will wear.  My mug is green which I like too.   The color polish I also like.  I think the value of this box is lower than usual but I am happy enough with things not to send it back,


----------



## greenflipflops (Nov 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Just got my box and I'm really glad I avoided checking the threads before then. I would've been having premature buyer's remorse. Instead I actually love it. Yes, even that beanie which made me go WTH when I first saw it.
> 
> I received the mink purse (brownish), a pale blue Pantone mug (549), the polish in Deep (dark aubergine), and I'm just adding a pic of the earrings since I can't find the style. They are silver with a white pearl. Sorry that my photography is awful so they look pinkish in parts. They are perfectly silver though. Very cool style and elegant. I expected some fringe after lurking her style pages in Marie Claire and am actually really happy with the way it's presented in the purse. It seems like a nice quality piece and the only drawback is that it won't have the longevity of real leather. Then again, will I be carrying a fringe purse in 5 years? Not sure ...
> 
> ...


I got those earrings too! I'm not a fan of pearls so I would like to swap them for something else, if possible. What variations did everyone else get?

I hated that Ballin' beanie at first sight but I made the mistake of putting it on my head and I can't get over how soft and cozy it is. I can't decide whether I should just return this box or keep it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 28, 2014)

greenflipflops said:


> I got those earrings too! I'm not a fan of pearls so I would like to swap them for something else, if possible. What variations did everyone else get?
> 
> I hated that Ballin' beanie at first sight but I made the mistake of putting it on my head and I can't get over how soft and cozy it is. I can't decide whether I should just return this box or keep it.


I know, that beanie is a problem. Super comfy. I wore it out again today and just loved it. It's the perfect shape too.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2014)

I luv the hat-- wore it today &amp; it was super cute &amp; crazy comfy!! I got the grey purse...mango mug...RGB in Oxblood...Earrings that have spokes with pearls- they actually look pretty chic-- my mom loved them!!! Overall, the box wasn't stellar but I'll definitely use the face oil, nail polish, mug, hat, &amp; the earrings... Pretty much everything but the purse &amp; the laundress products which I'm sure will trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm starting to look forward to the fringed bag.  I was just at Neiman Marcus' Last Call and so many of the bags had fringe.  Of course, there was no chance I was going to plunk down the kind of money they wanted for them.  Kind of glad I've got one coming my way now.  {Happy Thoughts}{Happy Thoughts}


----------



## Sherr (Nov 29, 2014)

I am happy for those people who are enjoying their boxes. I am happy for myself b/c I managed to get a refund on this box as the items were just not "me" and I wanted to avoid any frustration. Speaking of, I still have a yellow shark clutch from the summer box if anyone wants to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 29, 2014)

I cancelled my box before it shipped and decided to unsubscribe. Even with all the variations, this box skews too young for me. No way I am going to carry a fringed bag in ANY color nor wear a beanie that says that. I don't think Nina would either which disappoints me the most. I think I am just sticking with PopSugar Monthly for now.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 29, 2014)

Got my box today and I actually received variations that I wanted... but I'm still sending the box back because it's not enough for me to justify keeping it when I could be spending that same $$$ on Black Friday deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 29, 2014)

I received mine today. Same bag as MSA and Ramblings and I got a lilac colored mug (#2058) but my earrings are so super cheap looking and the beanie is just as ridiculous looking in person as it is online. I'm not adventurous enough to pull it off.

My box is going back on Monday morning.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 29, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received mine today. Same bag as MSA and Ramblings and I got a lilac colored mug (#2058) but my earrings are so super cheap looking and the beanie is just as ridiculous looking in person as it is online. I'm not adventurous enough to pull it off.
> 
> My box is going back on Monday morning.
> 
> ...


Hhhmm...glad to see I was not the only one who did not get a cool ear jacket variation. I was SO disappointed today when I saw my earring variation. There was glue all over the center pearl but it was easy to scrape off, so no biggie. I have decided to keep the box after all, and I think these will grow on me as they are at least large enough to see through my thick black hair.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 29, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love the variations on the earrings by I'm not even sure I could wear them since I'm sensitive to most metals. I'll just have to try to swap for a set. I wish there was at least one more big item that made this box worth it for me personally.


I have sensitivity to most metals too and although I still wear earrings and suffer the consequences later I wore my pair tonight and had no problems at all! That was a huge plus for me and I will be looking to swap for other variations because the quality is there if you can get a style you like.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 29, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I have sensitivity to most metals too and although I still wear earrings and suffer the consequences later I wore my pair tonight and had no problems at all! That was a huge plus for me and I will be looking to swap for other variations because the quality is there if you can get a style you like.


Nice. Thank you! Good to know! I also will sometimes suffer through a pair for a night out or a particular outfit, but I prefer not to. I envy people who can wear any earrings. I usually just wear the same classic (boring) pearl studs every day.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 30, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Hhhmm...glad to see I was not the only one who did not get a cool ear jacket variation. I was SO disappointed today when I saw my earring variation. There was glue all over the center pearl but it was easy to scrape off, so no biggie. I have decided to keep the box after all, and I think these will grow on me as they are at least large enough to see through my thick black hair.


Those are pretty, but definitely a much different style than those I received! It's a shame about the glue and quality but hope they work out. Have you considered sending Quarterly a message or tweet letting them know this was an issue? You're definitely not the first to complain about some quality issues with the earrings and it seems they should be aware of it. 

I think my ears are semi-sensitive. I stick to a few known studs most of the time.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 30, 2014)

Sherr said:


> I am happy for those people who are enjoying their boxes. I am happy for myself b/c I managed to get a refund on this box as the items were just not "me" and I wanted to avoid any frustration. Speaking of, I still have a yellow shark clutch from the summer box if anyone wants to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is good that they do refunds as well!

I still have exactly that clutch on my swap board! That one was a little crazy and just didn't work with anything I owned this past summer.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 30, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received mine today. Same bag as MSA and Ramblings and I got a lilac colored mug (#2058) but my earrings are so super cheap looking and the beanie is just as ridiculous looking in person as it is online. I'm not adventurous enough to pull it off.
> 
> My box is going back on Monday morning.
> 
> ...


Your earrings are also much more holiday-ish than mine. They're pretty (and sparkly) but I'm not sure that style would jive for me either.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 30, 2014)

I am having a quandary about my box that I know only you all will understand. On the one hand, I think almost everything in the box is really not so good (to put it nicely). The bag is super cheap looking on me, the skin oil could not be tinier, and my husband said he would disown me if I went out in public in the Ballin Paris hat. I really just want to return the box on principle bc it's so bad and the majority of items are useless.

But .... I received this really cute pair of earrings that I love. They are $65 on the website by themselves.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## penny13 (Nov 30, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I am having a quandary about my box that I know only you all will understand. On the one hand, I think almost everything in the box is really not so good (to put it nicely). The bag is super cheap looking on me, the skin oil could not be tinier, and my husband said he would disown me if I went out in public in the Ballin Paris hat. I really just want to return the box on principle bc it's so bad and the majority of items are useless.
> 
> But .... I received this really cute pair of earrings that I love. They are $65 on the website by themselves.
> 
> What to do, what to do?


Try to swap for them? Unless you can gift most of the stuff you don't like, I don't think keeping the box is worth the earrings =/

EDIT - CYBER MONDAY CODE! - ADORN30 for 30% off Rue Gembon.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I am having a quandary about my box that I know only you all will understand. On the one hand, I think almost everything in the box is really not so good (to put it nicely). The bag is super cheap looking on me, the skin oil could not be tinier, and my husband said he would disown me if I went out in public in the Ballin Paris hat. I really just want to return the box on principle bc it's so bad and the majority of items are useless.
> 
> But .... I received this really cute pair of earrings that I love. They are $65 on the website by themselves.
> 
> What to do, what to do?


I would return the box and stalk the swaps board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@hitchcockblonde return the box. Not worth it for the earrings.  Plus if you can't trade for them and want to buy them - I'm sure they will be on sale or discounted as Xmas approaches. Practically every site has a XX% off sale during the height of shopping.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 30, 2014)

You guys are awesome. Thanks. You are right. And woo hoo, @@penny13, thanks for the code!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Just a little heads up:  Makeup Talk is undergoing a little bit of a renovation, mainly in the subs section, so some companies are getting their very own forums!  Quarterly is one of these companies.  If you are reading this post, it has been relocated (or will be in about thirty seconds).  Thanks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Hhhmm...glad to see I was not the only one who did not get a cool ear jacket variation. I was SO disappointed today when I saw my earring variation. There was glue all over the center pearl but it was easy to scrape off, so no biggie. I have decided to keep the box after all, and I think these will grow on me as they are at least large enough to see through my thick black hair.


Now if I had received those earrings instead of the ones I got, I would have kept my box. I actually love those!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 1, 2014)

gosh, considering keeping this box (not 100% sure why as the bag and hat would suit someone younger/hipster - I would come off as too old to wear hat).  At least my bag is black.  Maybe I could try it. love my mug (got 337 and it matches my decor perfectly). the earrings are the pearl w/ straight backing (don't know name) - could consider keeping or trading for right item.   The serum is nice. Hmmm. seems silly to keep as I type this. LOL.   Decision, decisions.  Love Quarterly's policy to decide.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 1, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> Those are pretty, but definitely a much different style than those I received! It's a shame about the glue and quality but hope they work out. Have you considered sending Quarterly a message or tweet letting them know this was an issue? You're definitely not the first to complain about some quality issues with the earrings and it seems they should be aware of it.
> 
> I think my ears are semi-sensitive. I stick to a few known studs most of the time.


I hadn't thought of sending them a message since it was probably my tendency to pick apart things that caused me to judge them so harshly right away. If I were to pick them up in a store, I would have probably made sure I could pick the glue off before buying so I will look at it the same way. Haha.



jesemiaud said:


> Now if I had received those earrings instead of the ones I got, I would have kept my box. I actually love those!


You are making me feel better about getting these! They are no longer on the website so I guess they are an older/discontinued style, but they are growing on me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 1, 2014)

Has everyone received their box?  I am not supposed to get mine until the 8th, which seems crazy since so many have already received theirs.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Dec 2, 2014)

Just a heads up ladies, I placed an order with Rue Gembon today and tried to use our coupon code and was told it was not a valid code.  I tried a lot of variations before I gave up.  Not sure if you guys have had that issue or not so I just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## The Mind Of Bre (Dec 2, 2014)

The Mind Of Bre said:


> Just a heads up ladies, I placed an order with Rue Gembon today and tried to use our coupon code and was told it was not a valid code.  I tried a lot of variations before I gave up.  Not sure if you guys have had that issue or not so I just wanted to give a heads up.


I emailed customer service about the issue and asking if the code could be applied manually on their end and this is what they responded with:

"Dear Breanne,

 
Thank you for your email and sorry for the inconvenience caused. There was a glitch in our system due to a clash with the cyber monday promotion. I will apply the 20% to your order and I just wanted to let you know it will only be applied to the three normal priced item, the code cannot be applied to sale items. 
 
Please do not hesitate to contact me for further assistance."
 
So if any of you plan to use the code given to us in the box and for some reason it doesn't work, like it didn't with me, make sure to send customer service an email.  I got a really quick response and they were more than eager to help me out and apply the discount.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 2, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Has everyone received their box?  I am not supposed to get mine until the 8th, which seems crazy since so many have already received theirs.


I can't say for certain but they seem to be trickling in. I know my box tracking initially said it was being delivered on December 1 but I received it the day before TG.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone been having trouble getting a refund for this box?  I emailed last week and have heard nothing from them so far...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 2, 2014)

I still haven't decided yet whether or not to keep it (partially due to sheer laziness of returning - partially to see what can be traded). Wonder if there is a time limitation.


----------



## mepe (Dec 2, 2014)

Received my box yesterday and it is missing the Sweater Comb and the NUDE Progenious.  Sent an email to CS but still waiting to hear back. 

I think I might be relatively happy with the box if I actually received all the items but now it's become a hassle.  Btw, I received the black bag, the autumn gold earrings, oxblood polish and mint (337) mug.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 2, 2014)

mepe said:


> Received my box yesterday and it is missing the Sweater Comb and the NUDE Progenious.  Sent an email to CS but still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I think I might be relatively happy with the box if I actually received all the items but now it's become a hassle.  Btw, I received the black bag, the autumn gold earrings, oxblood polish and mint (337) mug.


Wow, missing items is not good! And those were two of the best too. I hope they sort it quickly!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 3, 2014)

mepe said:


> Received my box yesterday and it is missing the Sweater Comb and the NUDE Progenious.  Sent an email to CS but still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I think I might be relatively happy with the box if I actually received all the items but now it's become a hassle.  Btw, I received the black bag, the autumn gold earrings, oxblood polish and mint (337) mug.


sounds like mine (if that's the name of the earrings with pearl and long posts)


----------



## mckondik (Dec 3, 2014)

_well the fed ex tracker had mine being delivered Monday. So far it has not shown up.  I think that was meant to be the day it was delivered to my local post office. Why I don't have it yet is worrisome. If I don't get it today, I'm going to have to contact somebody. _


----------



## betsye (Dec 3, 2014)

mepe said:


> Received my box yesterday and it is missing the Sweater Comb and the NUDE Progenious.  Sent an email to CS but still waiting to hear back.
> 
> I think I might be relatively happy with the box if I actually received all the items but now it's become a hassle.  Btw, I received the black bag, the autumn gold earrings, oxblood polish and mint (337) mug.


Mine was missing the mug. I had originally planned on returning it so I emailed them about that and asked if the missing mug would be a problem. I then changed my mind and emailed them again (I'm kind of a pain) and said that I was going to keep the box but was wondering what could be done about the missing mug. I heard back about the return but nothing about the mug. Hopefully that'll get sorted out soon. They're usually super on the ball with customer service but maybe with the holiday and so many Nina Garcia returns they're swamped?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 3, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> Has anyone been having trouble getting a refund for this box? I emailed last week and have heard nothing from them so far...


Same here. And they don't seem to have a customer service number.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 3, 2014)

I received my refund within two business days even though they sent me a bogus FedEx tracking number.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2014)

I got my box today, which is exciting because my tracking said the 8th. I am surprised by how happy I am with the box despite getting the navy/cranberry bag (I'm hoping to trade or sell it). I got the ear jacket in rose gold with pearls on the spokes and I love it. My nail polish is oxblood, which has been my signature nail color since high school and I can never have too many in that shade. My Pantone mug is gray which is boring but not ugly, and manly enough that I can gift to my brother if I feel like it. And everyone is right; the hat is really comfy cozy. I am super happy!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2014)

The RGB polish is gorgeous but holy hell is it streaky.  I couldn't get it completely opaque even with three coats, and I don't have time for 4. 

Update:



The Mind Of Bre said:


> Just a heads up ladies, I placed an order with Rue Gembon today and tried to use our coupon code and was told it was not a valid code.  I tried a lot of variations before I gave up.  Not sure if you guys have had that issue or not so I just wanted to give a heads up.


They fixed this problem; mine worked without a hitch this morning.  I got 4 pairs of earrings for $136 because 2 were on sale.  $34 each seems pretty reasonable to me for the quality.  I got the black pearl ones with the gunmetal horn that I was drooling over, but they didn't have the regular pearl ones with the gold horn, so I am super sad.  Hopefully they will bring them back!


----------



## mepe (Dec 4, 2014)

I still haven't heard back from Quarterly regarding the two missing items from my box.  I emailed Monday and again on Wednesday and nothing...so much for their 2 day response time.  Does anyone have suggestions for getting them to respond?  If I was missing the hat I wouldn't even be pursuing it but the sweater comb and Nude progenious are the two products that are most practical.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Dec 4, 2014)

mepe said:


> I still haven't heard back from Quarterly regarding the two missing items from my box. I emailed Monday and again on Wednesday and nothing...so much for their 2 day response time. Does anyone have suggestions for getting them to respond? If I was missing the hat I wouldn't even be pursuing it but the sweater comb and Nude progenious are the two products that are most practical.


Have you tried writing on their facebook?? That's usually the way I get companies to respond to me.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 4, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> Have you tried writing on their facebook?? That's usually the way I get companies to respond to me.


I recommend trying all the social media avenues. It's sad to say but I find I use my Twitter account primarily to communicate with companies. (Either thanking them or trying to get a response.) Since it's so public they seem to be more responsive.


----------



## betsye (Dec 5, 2014)

mepe said:


> I still haven't heard back from Quarterly regarding the two missing items from my box.  I emailed Monday and again on Wednesday and nothing...so much for their 2 day response time.  Does anyone have suggestions for getting them to respond?  If I was missing the hat I wouldn't even be pursuing it but the sweater comb and Nude progenious are the two products that are most practical.


I haven't heard back about my missing mug, either. I emailed them about it a week ago and then again on Tuesday. I just tweeted at them, hopefully that'll work.


----------



## mepe (Dec 5, 2014)

betsye said:


> I haven't heard back about my missing mug, either. I emailed them about it a week ago and then again on Tuesday. I just tweeted at them, hopefully that'll work.


I just heard back from Quarterly about my missing items. They said "We will send replacements." I wonder how long that will take?


----------



## betsye (Dec 5, 2014)

mepe said:


> I just heard back from Quarterly about my missing items. They said "We will send replacements." I wonder how long that will take?


I heard the same. I hope it doesn't take too long, but I don't really have much faith in getting the stuff any time soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

Make sure you check that you got your refund.  I did not get mine and had to email again to inquire about it.

Apparently they never processed it...


----------



## Andi B (Dec 11, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to PM me the coupon code for Rue Gembon? I love the earrings I received, and I want to order another style, but I'm pretty sure I threw out the coupon code. I'm thinking it wasn't a unique, one-time use code, but if it is, then I will just wait and see if they send me another code through their mailing list. Thanks!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Would anyone be willing to PM me the coupon code for Rue Gembon? I love the earrings I received, and I want to order another style, but I'm pretty sure I threw out the coupon code. I'm thinking it wasn't a unique, one-time use code, but if it is, then I will just wait and see if they send me another code through their mailing list. Thanks!


It is QUARTERLYCO

Just FYI - it was shipped from Hong Kong so I had to sign for it.  I work full time so this meant an extra trip to the post office for me.  But it was beautifully packaged and they sent a handwritten notice and some cute pencils, so I'm happy.  Plus I am IN LOVE with the earrings / ear jackets I bought.  The black pearl one with the gunmetal horn is perfection.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 12, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I got my box today, which is exciting because my tracking said the 8th.


How are quarterly subscribers getting tracking info on their boxes?  I get invoiced and see that on my account but there is never any mention there about shipping.  I never get an email either.  Eventually the box just appears on my doorstep.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 12, 2014)

Weird!!! Some time after the invoice I get an email that says "Your Quarterly Box Is Shipping!" as the subject line and has the tracking information in it!  For the Nina box my invoice was on Nov 19 and the shipping one was on Nov 26.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 12, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Weird!!! Some time after the invoice I get an email that says "Your Quarterly Box Is Shipping!" as the subject line and has the tracking information in it!  For the Nina box my invoice was on Nov 19 and the shipping one was on Nov 26.


Thanks for the info.  I did a search on my email account and found one from a couple days ago.  Once I knew what I was looking for, it was easy.  I sorted on Quarterly and found nothing for any of the previous boxes though.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I did a search on my email account and found one from a couple days ago.  Once I knew what I was looking for, it was easy.  I sorted on Quarterly and found nothing for any of the previous boxes though.


Half the time mine go to spam.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 12, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> It is QUARTERLYCO
> 
> Just FYI - it was shipped from Hong Kong so I had to sign for it.  I work full time so this meant an extra trip to the post office for me.  But it was beautifully packaged and they sent a handwritten notice and some cute pencils, so I'm happy.  Plus I am IN LOVE with the earrings / ear jackets I bought.  The black pearl one with the gunmetal horn is perfection.


Thank you so much! I got the white pearls with the gold horns in my box, and I wanted the gold ear jackets with the pearl and crystal "spokes", but now I'm also considering the black pearls you got!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Thank you so much! I got the white pearls with the gold horns in my box, and I wanted the gold ear jackets with the pearl and crystal "spokes", but now I'm also considering the black pearls you got!



I am SO SAD they sold out of the pearls with gold horns before I placed my order.  Lucky!!


----------



## SBoxSG (Dec 23, 2014)

Argh. After 5 weeks or so, I still didn't get my box. I checked my inbox and doesn't seem like I got any tracking email for my shipment. I have emailed them to see what they are going to say. Anyway after looking at the spoiler, seems like I won't use most of the things so hopefully I can get a refund! After waiting so long, I am rather disappointed with the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 23, 2014)

it's too bad... this box would be so great for a millennial - just not for people across the board.  The jewelry, the beanie, the bag!  absolutely know friends 10 yrs younger than me that can rock this stuff.   would be such a great box.   just don't see Nina herself doing this (without getting called out for trying to look younger... wearing things for younger generation).


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is it too early to want spoilers for the Spring box?  I cancelled after the Winter box but I'm ready to jump back in if there's something really good in the next box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm enjoying the items from the last box. I've carried the bag a lot, and the mug is great for cocoa.

But it wasn't up to the level of previous boxes, and if Nina seems less involved in this next one, I'll pick a different sub. You could tell she was excited about the other boxes, but she barely said anything about the winter one. I'm taking her tweets as a clue for whether or not the next box will be good.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 29, 2014)

Nina is an award-winning author, "Project Runway" judge, and the Creative Director of _Marie Claire_. She sends her favorite fashion finds, plus other cultural gems.

[This was merged into this thread because I accidentally tried to start another NG topic.  I wasn't just randomly trying to tell you all who Nina is, haha.]


----------



## SBoxSG (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok, So I finally got my box. While I am not completely happy with the box, but I am just glad I got the colour that I am okay with.

But then I was reading some reviews online. It seems like most people got the Rue Gembon Earring that cost USD50-USD65. But when I check on the website, the one I received cost USD34. Design variation. yes. But I didn't expect such price variation.  . Is this common? Argh this is so disappointing! I am going to unsubscribe!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> But it wasn't up to the level of previous boxes, and if Nina seems less involved in this next one, I'll pick a different sub. You could tell she was excited about the other boxes, but she barely said anything about the winter one. I'm taking her tweets as a clue for whether or not the next box will be good.


This!

She didn't seem involved in this box at all!  The previous boxes she was tweeting constantly and giving spoilers/hints/teases.  Taping Project Runway might have sucked all her time but I wish it hadn't affected her box so much.  I mean, obviously, the box would be the last thing on her mind but whoever she handed off the duties to sucked at picking/curating/getting sponsors, etc.  (according to me, I mean)

I'm hoping her next box sees more involvement and if I don't see any tweets, I may unsub.


----------



## Beautylvr (Jan 13, 2015)

So according to Quarterly the next box ships in February. Anyone excited about this?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 13, 2015)

No way is it going to ship in feb


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 13, 2015)

I unsubbed after the last box.  Waiting for a good spoiler to make me sign up again.  Come On Nina!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm going to have to wait and see what kind of spoilers are released and how active Nina is in promoting the box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

I actually loved the last box, so I'm excited!  Come on, spoilers!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 15, 2015)

I will be very surprised if the next one ships at all.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 15, 2015)

I think Nina is to busy to work on this and that to many of the last box was returned.  I personally also think that there will not be another box.


----------



## lloronita (Jan 15, 2015)

Nina's next box is now listed as March.  Wasn't it February???


----------



## Sherr (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, you're right, it has changed from February to March. I am still hopeful that Nina becomes involved again and her boxes continue. She could be the best, with all of her knowledge, experience, and contacts.


----------



## Beautylvr (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow we're getting a box that was supposed to be sent out in December in March...so far. They are a quarter behind!


----------



## alliekers (Jan 16, 2015)

Because I am impatient, I did some sleuthing and found one tweet that referenced the next Nina Garcia quarterly #NGQ05. It was from early December and the Tweeter mentioned working on the box with her in 2 weeks. I wish we had more concrete evidence, but I’m going to remain positive that this box will happen. Hopefully Nina will start dropping some hints soon!


----------



## Kaistone (Jan 20, 2015)

Just got an email from quarterly...looks like they don't take returns anymore?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 20, 2015)

No more returns.  That was the best part!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 20, 2015)

What? Seriously? If they don't take returns I should cancel Nina. That makes me sad. It's such a gamble, but when I love it, I love it. Dang.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

has she tweeted? does she seem involved with this box at all? will she select things herself? something her own demographic or across demographics?


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

I may have to pass on her box if there are no spoilers. I know I will not be purchasing a summer box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 21, 2015)

I have to agree... If there's no spoilers I may cancel her box this time around. Same with MSA. Too much to gamble if there's no returns now. =/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

as soon as someone sees her tweeting - hence her showing she's actually involved this round - let us know.  it sounded like last time she didnt event use social media right?  that would show she wasn't involved. hence the box reflected it.  It was name only.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 22, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Just got an email from quarterly...looks like they don't take returns anymore?


Can you post the email? On the site under terms it still says happiness is guaranteed &amp; you can email them for a return. Is it just for the Nina box they aren't taking returns?


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 22, 2015)

I received the email also:

Returns/Refunds Policy*Effective 1.20.15:* Due to the custom and exclusive nature of our Quarterly boxes, we are not able to accept returns. If you are unhappy with your box and are a subscriber, you may cancel your subscription at anytime. If you received a defective product or are missing a product in your box, please contact us at [email protected] and we'll gladly do everything we can do to resolve the situation.

I think you can find this under the "Help" section of the quarterly site


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 22, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> I received the email also:
> 
> Returns/Refunds Policy
> 
> ...


Bummer. I guess I'm out. I'll decide for sure when it gets closer, but I don't think I want to take the $100 risk. The last 2 just haven't been my style save a couple of things.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 7, 2015)

I tried.... Lol


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 9, 2015)

I totally get why Quarterly isn't taking returns anymore.  But, I will have to stay cancelled to Nina because the last box was such a disappointment.  I can't risk $100 on a box full of stuff I won't use.  After the past few boxes (raffia pouch, fringed pleather bag, etc.) I think I've realized I'm no fashionista.   

If a spoiler entices me, I will sub again. . I want to have faith that Nina will pull off a box as amazing as the first and second boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think it's you not being a fashionista.  I thought those items were ugly and can't imagine anyone, anywhere using them.  $100 is too much of a gamble for useless items.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 23, 2015)

I actually liked the last box.  I went back and bought a ton of stuff off Rue Gembon since I thought the ear jackets were so pretty.  I wear the ballin hat around the house or playing in the snow with the kids - it's super warm and I'm not offended by the word ballin.  Fringe isn't my thing but that bag makes for a nice little travel purse because I don't really care about whether or not it gets smushed in my suitcase.  I also use the nail polish, mug, and sweater comb.  So I guess you can picture me - a 35 year old mom in Ohio - using it, ha!


----------



## mepe (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it's concerning that Nina doesn't even seem to have a theme for her box...at least it's not stated on Quarterly.  I went ahead and cancelled.  If the last box is any indication of future boxes it will be availabe as a "best of" anyway.  I've been a NG subscriber since the first box...really hope she can turn it around and make it well received again.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 26, 2015)

Just got this:
 



> As of March 1, 2015, we will start charging a flat rate US shipping fee of $5 for our $50 and $75 subscriptions and $8 for our $100 subscriptions.
> International shipping rates will remain the same.
> 
> As a token of our appreciation, all subscriptions active before March 1st will receive a loyalty shipping credit towards their next box. If you've been waiting to try out a new curator, take advantage of our free shipping one last time and subscribe before March 1st.


I also wrote to them and got this response:



> Thanks for reaching out! This package is still shipping in March. We unfortunately don't have any spoilers at this time, but will be sharing some in the next few days!


 
I'm worried about being billed before the spoiler. I also think that if this were going to be a great box, Nina would be talking about it. I don't want to give up on this box because I've enjoyed past boxes so much, but there's a lot I could do with that money.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

mepe said:


> I think it's concerning that Nina doesn't even seem to have a theme for her box...at least it's not stated on Quarterly.  I went ahead and cancelled.  If the last box is any indication of future boxes it will be availabe as a "best of" anyway.  I've been a NG subscriber since the first box...really hope she can turn it around and make it well received again.


me too!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Ugh.  Such a tough decision.

I think there were so many cancellations of the Nina box that there were plenty available for the "Best Of" section.

But now that you can't cancel/return (or wait... can you cancel before it ships still?!) there might  not be so many available.

The fact that she hasn't peeped about the box like she did the first few boxes worries me.  I think I'll get this one last box then cancel because of the shipping charges.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Ugh.  Such a tough decision.
> 
> I think there were so many cancellations of the Nina box that there were plenty available for the "Best Of" section.
> 
> ...


me too. one last one for every one that I am subscribed to already.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so torn. Each box I like less &amp; less, and the last one...well....but there is always at least an item or two that I would want to swap for. Is it worth it? I LOVE Nina &amp; the optimist in me wants to believe that this box will be amazing, but if history repeats I don't really want to risk $100 for maybe just one or two things that I might like. I wish they still did returns. I would stay subbed forever if there was no risk.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm so torn. Each box I like less &amp; less, and the last one...well....but there is always at least an item or two that I would want to swap for. Is it worth it? I LOVE Nina &amp; the optimist in me wants to believe that this box will be amazing, but if history repeats I don't really want to risk $100 for maybe just one or two things that I might like. I wish they still did returns. I would stay subbed forever if there was no risk.


Especially when you have OuiPlease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm so torn. Each box I like less &amp; less, and the last one...well....but there is always at least an item or two that I would want to swap for. Is it worth it? I LOVE Nina &amp; the optimist in me wants to believe that this box will be amazing, but if history repeats I don't really want to risk $100 for maybe just one or two things that I might like. I wish they still did returns. I would stay subbed forever if there was no risk.


to be honest, I am just feeling burned about the shipping costs. In all reality, I will likely keep Nina (only). I even kept the crappy winter one that was so not suited for me when I could return it (just couldn't bother with it). I do love her boxes and do hold out great hope for hers.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 27, 2015)

So Quarterly just sent out an email notice that Nina's sub is now open with the little tidbit that the theme for the new box is: 'Luxe Hair Care'. Any ideas on what kinds of hair-related items our fashionista might surprise us with?


----------



## chachithegreat (Feb 27, 2015)

Ugh, now I'm actually tempted... My hair is beastly and I'm always looking for a magical combination of products that will make it perfectly shiny and smooth.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 27, 2015)

Now I'm Tempted.... Just when I thought their was 0% chance that I'd purchase Nina.... I want this!!! All the spring fashion magazines are showing really cute hair accessories ... Ahhhh the possibilities.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 27, 2015)

I hope that Nina and/or Quarterly releases a spoiler soon! I so want a spoiler!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Now I'm Tempted.... Just when I thought their was 0% chance that I'd purchase Nina.... I want this!!! All the spring fashion magazines are showing really cute hair accessories ... Ahhhh the possibilities.


I'm tempted now too! I've been reading the magazines also and this sounds interesting. Hmm might have to get this one.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Someone tweeted Nina asking for spoilers early today and she said soon! I'm keeping it if only for one last hooray before shipping and handling starts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh good news.  I love hair products as mine is dry and I'm trying to grow it long.  FYI: Quarterly charges a flat $20 for shipping to Canada … they always have.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 28, 2015)

On 12 February she posted some GHD items:
https://twitter.com/ninagarcia/status/565955985156890625

Their website is here:
http://www.ghdhair.com/us

It looks like their dryers/irons start at $225, but they also have hair brushes and other hair products.

I know Little Black Bag used to do promos with Nume curling irons, flat irons and hair dryers that had a high retail value, so that might be another option. 

She's sent hair products in past boxes, so I hope if hair is really the theme that there will be something special.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 28, 2015)

Nooooooooooooo!  I hate hair products!

Wait.

There might be a curling iron or something in it?  Never mind.  I'm still in.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Nooooooooooooo!  I hate hair products!
> 
> Wait.
> 
> There might be a curling iron or something in it?  Never mind.  I'm still in.


Me too but if there is a curling iron or hair dryer in it I might want it. Thinking about signing up. This is so hard.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 28, 2015)

i really wish they would give us a spoiler for Nina.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 28, 2015)

I checked the date that Nina posted that we would get a spoiler soon and it was actually the 7th. it's not looking so good for spoilers but I guess it will depend on the date of shipment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 2, 2015)

Hair care makes me think it will be a lot of masks and heat protectants and stuff, rather than tools, but who knows.  Not sure if I *really* want a box that is all hair products and nothing else, but a tool would make it worthwhile for me.  Some ridiculous hair dryer like a T3 featherweight would be ideal. 

She did send that wee Oribe in the summer box, and would LOVE to try more from their line.  The Supershine Moisturizing Cream is freaking amazing.  It would be cool to try out the Bumble and Bumble dry-spun finish stuff too.  Any of these look good:

http://www.refinery29.com/luxe-hair-masks#slide

Unrelated...my Surya Brasil shave gel stuff is almost empty and I am SO SAD.  I don't really think it was the best product ever for its intended purpose, but the smell was AMAZING.


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 2, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> On 12 February she posted some GHD items:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ninagarcia/status/565955985156890625
> 
> ...



Where is Quarterly/Nina's Luxe Hair spoiler? I have not seen it posted anywhere and havent seen any email.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 2, 2015)

I didnt get the email either but Quarterly confirmed it when I asked on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I didnt get the email either but Quarterly confirmed it when I asked on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanx Aficionado!!


----------



## Colleen1212 (Mar 3, 2015)

Quarterly also posted on their facebook page that Nina's next box will be a luxe hair care theme.


----------



## mepe (Mar 4, 2015)

Just randomly came across this ad...





do you think "only a few days left" means it's shipping soon or is that Quarterly speak for "by the end of the month"?

I cancelled but I'm still looking forward to seeing what she sends.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 4, 2015)

Shes been moved to the end of the month with many other boxes in front of her including Rosario and design sponge.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought of this box today because there were Nume irons up on Groupon for 60% off or something like that.  Maybe there will be one in her box...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I thought of this box today because there were Nume irons up on Groupon for 60% off or something like that. Maybe there will be one in her box...


If her box was 60% off or even if they still did returns, I would sign back up in a heartbeat. I really didn't want to cancel, but I just can't risk it anymore. I'm dying to see what's in it though! Hoping I'll be able to buy a box if I like the spoilers or at least swap for some items.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 5, 2015)

I just got an email from Quarterly with a peek inside some of Quarterly's spring boxes. For Nina's box the email says:

_Time for a spring make-over! Treat yourself to luxe hair care with Nina's next box, featuring the best tools and products for gorgeous hair after long winter days._

Yay to tools! I really want a spoiler!


----------



## Beautylvr (Mar 5, 2015)

I find it kind of odd that the box has a luxe hair theme. Nina is in the fashion business and most subscribers expect some of her expertise when it comes to that in her boxes. Also, didn't the hairstylist Eva Scrivo just end her agreement with Quarterly? Are the boxes going to be stocked with products originally intended for that subscription? I got the Summer box in July and she included the Oribe Dry Texturizing Spray and a Joico conditioner. They both worked nicely but I remember thinking I want more fashion and less hair then. Nina does have nice hair though.


----------



## mepe (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautylvr said:


> I find it kind of odd that the box has a luxe hair theme. Nina is in the fashion business and most subscribers expect some of her expertise when it comes to that in her boxes.


I totally agree.  I subscribed to Nina for fashion...with maybe a little (fashionable) beauty thrown in.  Is it unrealistic to think that "one of the most influential leading experts in fashion" should be able to find fashion items for subscribers each season and not send a beauty themed box?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2015)

Yesssss, tools!!

Nina Garcia definitely loves luxurious haircare lines.  There's a photo somewhere she took of her bathroom and she like the expensive stuff.  She did have the Oribe on her shelf (3 different ones) and some Pureology.   This was waaaay back when her second box came out and I was stalking her for spoilers.  I seriously want her bathroom, btw.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 6, 2015)

My first thought was also that they had some stuff that was supposed to be for the Eva Scrivo box, just as I think the Rosario change in theme is because 2-3 other curators have done 5 senses boxes.  That being said, I truly don't mind and am really excited that they are including tools too.  I will be upset if it's Nume though, since I just got a Lustrum.  Plus I don't think that is a luxury brand, despite what the youtubers are trying to tell us.


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 7, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk I had the same thought. I'm sticking with the box for now because I do like luxe hair products.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm still undecided on this one because I don't think I need anymore hair products. It's a tough decision. It probably sells out before I can make up my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## ChristinaC (Mar 19, 2015)

Has anyone seen any spoilers aside from the "luxe hair" theme?  Every single day I'm over at the quarterly site with my mouse hovering over the "cancel subscription" link lol.  

I guess the good thing is with "luxe hair", there really isn't room for a fringe bag/pouch or a plastic shoe. The bad thing is - do I really need $100 worth of random hair products...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

I have definitely been looking for spoilers but haven't found any yet.  The fact that this box seems to include tools is what has kept me around.  For the people who are leaning on the "no" side of the fence but still want to spend money, you might want to consider MizzFit this time.  Bianca and I have been emailing and while she won't tell me what is in it (despite my best efforts, haha), she seems really excited about April's box. 



Spoiler



There will be 1 beauty product, the rest is a 90% work hard, 10% cheat day theme.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 21, 2015)

Did I miss this before???  The photo of Nina in my email from Quarterly now seems to have cartoon-like graphics of a mirror and blow dryer on it.  I don't know if this means anything, but I thought I would throw it out there in case it does.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 21, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Did I miss this before???  The photo of Nina in my email from Quarterly now seems to have cartoon-like graphics of a mirror and blow dryer on it.  I don't know if this means anything, but I thought I would throw it out there in case it does.


It's the same graphic that was with the announcement - Time for a spring make-over! Treat yourself to luxe hair care with Nina's next box, featuring the best tools and products for gorgeous hair after long winter days.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 22, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's the same graphic that was with the announcement - Time for a spring make-over! Treat yourself to luxe hair care with Nina's next box, featuring the best tools and products for gorgeous hair after long winter days.


OK, I guess my email is messed up somehow, b/c the graphics didn't show up until just recently.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

I am dying for some sort of activity with this box...spoilers, credit card charge, shipping notice, SOMETHING.  Ugh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 25, 2015)

I know! and if you look at their site - there are 2 boxes before her listed as "shipping soon" .... le sigh.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I know! and if you look at their site - there are 2 boxes before her listed as "shipping soon" .... le sigh.


And one of them is Timothy Ferrisssssssss...his last box was WAY more recent, whereas we have been waiting forever.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 25, 2015)

I am on the fence about canceling this box. The only thing that has me hanging on is that they said that they'll be shipping hair tools and I could honestly use a new brush, flat iron or blow dryer. OR I could cancel this box and totally justify the CFDA + PopSugar box.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's like you were reading my mind @@PrettyAndWitty


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I just wish they would revele one spoiler.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ask and you shall receive I guess. Just looked on Quarterly Co twitter and Nina posted there will be 10 items in the box and she said more info coming soon. Posted 7 hrs ago


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 25, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Ask and you shall receive I guess. Just looked on Quarterly Co twitter and Nina posted there will be 10 items in the box and she said more info coming soon. Posted 7 hrs ago


YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 26, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Ask and you shall receive I guess. Just looked on Quarterly Co twitter and Nina posted there will be 10 items in the box and she said more info coming soon. Posted 7 hrs ago


Well that's something I guess! I'm definitely cancelling after this one. Tired of the delays, not being wowed by the boxes anymore, and shipping on top of it! So today I signed up for the wait list for Rachel Zoe's Box of Style. =)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 26, 2015)

I asked for an update on Twitter, quarterly said "we are sending an update to subscribers on Frday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stay tuned!"

This better be one amazing update.  I have been a big defender of the NG box (I'm one of the few who liked the last one) but I am getting really impatient.  Four months is simply too long to wait, especially when we are investing $100 a pop. 

Also "update" makes me worry they are delaying shipping again...they are avoiding answering when it will ship.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Mar 26, 2015)

I really, really hope the "update" tomorrow isn't about a delay.  I posted on facebook 3/20, asking if boxes would still ship in March and Quarterly replied, "Yes! It is scheduled to ship at the end of the month, we will have more updates next week!"


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 26, 2015)

Did anyone see MSA's update? People were commenting on it that they've emailed Quarterly about shipping and the response they got is April 3rd. Which is not end of March. If I had seen RZ's box earlier I would've signed up for it and just cancelled Nina. I was usually pretty ok with it shipping later than expected, but now it's getting old.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wondered if it would ship late just do to the fact Nina's tweet said they had confirmed 10 items for the box but not that they were actually in process of packaging. If they don't release a spoiler that makes it worth this long of a wait, I'm canceling.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2015)

The email was finally out. It doesn't say an exact ship date, just that it will ship in April. Here is the spoiler:

For gorgeous hair on-the-go, Nina is including Shu Uemura's Art of Hair Volume Maker. The brush makes application extremely easy and gives hair that perfect bounce for spring!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2015)

The email was finally out. It doesn't say an exact ship date, just that it will ship in April. Here is the spoiler:

For gorgeous hair on-the-go, Nina is including Shu Uemura's Art of Hair Volume Maker. The brush makes application extremely easy and gives hair that perfect bounce for spring!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's the explanation on birchbox of the product in case anyone was wondering-- I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if this is too exciting for me to want to keep this box

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/shu-uemura-volume-maker


----------



## s112095 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think I'm going to save myself the $100 and hope that I get off the Rachel Zoe wait list for the next one. Hair does nothing for me since i'm sure I'm not exactly their typical hair demographic.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2015)

I am so not a hair person but I am banking on this being a super amazing box because the last one didn't go over well. I have a feeling that it will be worth my while to stay subscribed. Plus I like the spoiler item, I don't have anything like it.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Mar 27, 2015)

You ladies called it correctly about shipping being pushed back. I'm really disappointed about that, seems like it happens all the time, and is announced last minute.

I hope they have all 10 items ready to be packed. Wasn't it the last Nina box they pushed back saying they were waiting on one item?

I won't use the spoiler they announced, can't decide whether or not to cancel.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did anyone notice the email said to make this box "extra special" that it will be released in April? I wonder if they are adding something.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Mar 27, 2015)

I wondered what that meant, too! the way the email was worded made it sound like they might add another item." So far 10 items have already been confirmed, but to make this box extra special, we're working on the finishing touches."


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2015)

At this point extra special had best mean a cabana boy bringing me an umbrella-ed beverage while riding a baby unicorn shooting rainbows and glitter out of its horn.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 27, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> At this point extra special had best mean a cabana boy bringing me an umbrella-ed beverage while riding a baby unicorn shooting rainbows and glitter out of its horn.


 This comment totally made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> At this point extra special had best mean a cabana boy bringing me an umbrella-ed beverage while riding a baby unicorn shooting rainbows and glitter out of its horn.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 2, 2015)

Much as I love Nina, the fact that this box is so consistently delayed but none of the others seem to be, makes me think it's on her end. Love Nina, but this box has just gotten really unreliable.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Much as I love Nina, the fact that this box is so consistently delayed but none of the others seem to be, makes me think it's on her end. Love Nina, but this box has just gotten really unreliable.


There was definitely a period where ALL of the quarterly boxes were being constantly delayed, but lately it seems like Quarterly has been better about it.  In fact, when Bianca Jade had a brand drop out at the last minute, they specifically wouldn't let her delay it.  So I'm not really sure what the deal is with this one.

One the one hand, I really don't mind the delays because I still want the boxes I am subscribed to, but it's an expensive habit.  Delays allow me to stay subscribed to as many as I do.  On the other hand, we haven't received a new box since NOVEMBER.  I want my freaking box already!

(Please please please let there be a hairdryer.  Mine smelled like burning this morning.)


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

I saw a post on quarterly's facebook page asking when this box is expected to ship; quarterly relied "towards the end of April, and will definitely be worth the wait."

I was so hoping the guesses about shipping starting today were true.  

I want to cancel, but still believe there's going to be some awesome items.  Maybe they'll release another spoiler.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 3, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> I saw a post on quarterly's facebook page asking when this box is expected to ship; quarterly relied "towards the end of April, and will definitely be worth the wait."
> 
> I was so hoping the guesses about shipping starting today were true.
> 
> I want to cancel, but still believe there's going to be some awesome items. Maybe they'll release another spoiler.


That's ridiculous. This may push me to cancel. I don't think any hair care is going to wow me enough to spend $100 and wait this long.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 3, 2015)

Also, it says it's 'expected' to ship then. So it could still be pushed back again??


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm trying to remember when the box that shipped in November was supposed to ship.  It was pushed back a few times if I recall correctly.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish they'd just be honest and set a six-month shipping schedule up front rather than push the date back month by month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm fine as long as it's a good box. rather wait than get something less than desirable.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout Omg, YES! Can they just say Nina will be twice a year and be done with this madness!?

Of course, it doesn't really matter that much to me because at least they don't have my money.  If they'd been holding my money hostage all this time THEN I would be angry.

I sort of feel that there are so many variables involved that the fact that these boxes are late isn't surprising.

Although Rachel Zoe managed to ship her box on time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@MoiSurtout Omg, YES! Can they just say Nina will be twice a year and be done with this madness!?
> 
> Of course, it doesn't really matter that much to me because at least they don't have my money.  If they'd been holding my money hostage all this time THEN I would be angry.
> 
> ...


Nina ( that is if she actually has anything to do with this box )   is used to deadlines working on a magazine.  She also has amazing connections.  There is no reason for the constant delays.    If she was dealing with this box herself this would not happen  My guess is that she is making recommendations and someone else is doing it.    When they deal with venders and are not her they are not going to get the response she would.  She needs to be more involved possibly to prevent the delays


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 6, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> I'm trying to remember when the box that shipped in November was supposed to ship.  It was pushed back a few times if I recall correctly.


I think (and I could be wrong) that the November box should have been more like a September box, and so they skipped December entirely.  So the NG "quarterly" box was triannual last year, looks like they are pushing for biannual this year.  Which would be FINE if they just edited the NG page to say "Look, ladies.  It comes out when it comes out.  We will try to make it awesome whenever it does."


----------



## mepe (Apr 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think (and I could be wrong) that the November box should have been more like a September box, and so they skipped December entirely.


I think you're right.  There was one in June/July and the next one was supposed to be a Fall box in Sept.  I remember that they sent an email in Aug saying that it would ship in Oct "just in time for the holidays" but didn't end up sending it until the end of Nov.

Seeing that there was no December box you'd think they would have been ahead for the Spring box...my logic is start sourcing Spring instead of December.  It really is kind of incredible that they haven't gotten their sh** together for this box by this point.  I'm pretty sure they also promised that the Nov. box would "be worth the wait"...and that turned out to be not so much.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 17, 2015)

When oh when will this box ship?? At this point it's twice a year, not four times. Ugh.


----------



## Sherr (Apr 17, 2015)

I checked myself yesterday to see what the heck was gong on.  Still no CS notification.  At least it seems to be second on the list of upcoming shipments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I read in Twitter that the box will now be charged at the end of the month and we will receive it in the first week of may. Someone also commented they were hoping to see a curling iron or flat iron and quarterly sent them a smile face response. Doubt it means anything but a girl can hope lol


----------



## Sherr (Apr 19, 2015)

I am REALLY hoping for some high-quality hair brushes in this box (whenever it ships) as I am really due for an upgrade and am too lazy to do some comparison shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I am REALLY hoping for some high-quality hair brushes in this box (whenever it ships) as I am really due for an upgrade and am too lazy to do some comparison shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wouldn't it be amazing if Nina lost her mind and sent us all Mason Pearsons?  I don't think it's likely but a girl can dream...until then my Sonia kashuk knockoff will do.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got charged for the box.

Guess it will be shipping very soon!


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got my invoice! Hope it'll be shipping soon! =)


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine has been charged as well. I really hope it's a great one!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 26, 2015)

I cancelled my box the night before billing. I wonder if I will have buyers remorse.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 27, 2015)

I logged into Quarterly to see if my box had shipped. It hasn't, though the status is 'ready to ship.'

What gave me a laugh is that they already have NGQ06 listed as shipping in July!  :rotfl:


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 27, 2015)

Did you guys see that three people will get a Harry Josh Pro Dryer ($300 value)?


----------



## mepe (Apr 27, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> What gave me a laugh is that they already have NGQ06 listed as shipping in July! :rotfl:


Oh man, that is super funny.  Quarterly is definitely optimistic if nothing else.  I think a more realistic estimate might be October.

I'm so glad this is finally processing! I cancelled (got tired of waiting and decied to spend that money on the PS CFDA box) but am really looking forward to see what's in it.  Hopefully, Nina will bring it!


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 28, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2015)

I got a shipping notice too.

No movement yet though.

4lbs!


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 28, 2015)

My box is 4 lbs, too.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm eagerly waiting for spoilers. I want it to be a good box for everyone who purchased it, yet I don't want to regret cancelling it.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't wait to see what everyone gets! Rooting for you all!!! I passed on this because of the price and went with Rachel Zoe instead. Couldn't do both. Hope to see pictures soon!


----------



## s112095 (Apr 28, 2015)

I hope this is a great one. I switched to Rachel because the spoilers just weren't for me, but if the next theme is good and early enough in the summer I may get both and call them birthday presents


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 28, 2015)

I didn't get this box this time, but I can't wait to see what she included


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not getting the box either, but I'm still excited to see what everyone got! I still love, love Nina, although I think Rachel Zoe's box is more suited to my taste. Wondering if I'll be persuaded to subscribe to her quarterly/half yearly/ships whenever the heck they feel like it box again....


----------



## Jennifer Mason Walker (Apr 30, 2015)

Just got my shipping notice. 3.4Lbs...


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeni, I wonder if you might be one of the lucky ones getting the hairdryer, not sure how much it would weigh.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2015)

My box weighs at 3.4. It initially said 4 lbs until it got to wisconsin


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 30, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> My box weighs at 3.4. It initially said 4 lbs until it got to wisconsin


Same here. I hope someone gets theirs soon so we can see spoilers! Mine is set for Monday.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 30, 2015)

Mine's only 3.1... which seems light. But then I have this mental image of the box having nothing in it but large bottles of hair product. It'll be funny if it turns out to be mostly hair accessories, not that I'd mind. Still hoping for a really great brush! 

My expectations aren't very high, but I'd love to see this box make a comeback.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Apr 30, 2015)

Is anyone expecting their box today?  I'm so anxious to see spoilers....


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh, man. I'm actually REALLY glad at the lightness of the box. Because I *don't* want it to be all shampoo and conditioner. 

Who got a heavier one?! Because maybe it's the one with the hair dryer!

(mine is 3.3lb now instead of the 4lb originally)


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2015)

Mine is now 3.4 as well. (was 4 before it moved)

Expected delivery is monday.

Anyone expecting to get it tomorrow?????!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 30, 2015)

Good luck ladies with the box. I cancelled after months of being disappointed.  I am rooting for her to have a great comeback . I love Nina and know this can be a great box !!!   Excited to see what is in this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Apr 30, 2015)

I was thinking that too … maybe the heavier ones have the hair dryer.  Here's hoping for you!


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Apr 30, 2015)

I am beyond anxious to see spoilers! Mine is expected to arrive Saturday but I can't wait ...


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 1, 2015)

My box is out for delivery today!  I won't be home until late tonight, though.  It's still listed at 4 lbs.  I'm hoping someone else will get their box today and post spoilers.  I even had a dream about it last night.  And, no, I can't remember what was in there in my dream.  It was good, though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 1, 2015)

excited for spoilers !!!


----------



## PrincessPants (May 1, 2015)

Ran home at lunch to get my box and I have spoilers for you!!


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for posting, Princess.  I've been checking this page all day hoping for spoilers.


----------



## charelldana (May 1, 2015)

I am so excited!  I don't buy hair products as often as I do makeup or skincare and from the looks of this, I think that I will actually use everything (aside from that decorative accessory in the back of the photo).  I hope other people are pleased too.


----------



## PrincessPants (May 1, 2015)

charelldana said:


> I am so excited! I don't buy hair products as often as I do makeup or skincare and from the looks of this, I think that I will actually use everything (aside from that decorative accessory in the back of the photo). I hope other people are pleased too.


Yes the hair thing is the only thing I don't like. It appears to be well made - it's wooden! It's just not my style at all. I'm very happy to have everything else (especially the brush!)


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 1, 2015)

Yay for a brush! Not a big-ticket item, but it looks nice and I love mint green.

The box is pretty much what I was expecting (see my earlier post!) but I can’t tell if it’s a great box or a terrible one. It will be fun to try out everything, but I have a feeling it won’t help me decide whether or not to stay subscribed.

Still, I think my box will arrive tomorrow and I'm excited about pampering myself this weekend.


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 1, 2015)

We knew it would be hair focused, but I'm still surprised the brush is the only item that is not hair product. Nice brush though.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2015)

wow! That is some seriously expensive hair care there. I've never heard of Harry Josh but that brush is $50! The Philip Kingsley is $28. The SHuemera (or whatever spelling) is $48, living proof $28, serge normant dream big-$15...

This box is quite a deal! I'm disappointed that there is only one tool but can't win them all. 

Looks like I'm in for the next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (May 1, 2015)

I love the box. For me, I don't try expensive hair care products. I'd rather buy a handbag. This will give me an opportunity to try some premium products for my hair that I would normally never spend the money on. Hoping I find a holy grail in that box! Hair shows your age so I am looking to bring back my terrific twenties.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 1, 2015)

I agree. The box is not for me only because I am pretty set on my hair care, so I cancelled earlier. It's an awesome value though! Does not help my decision to stay cancelled. I might have to sign up again....


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 2, 2015)

I was even happier when I opened my box and saw all the nice items. Hey, and no shampoo or conditioner. I have tons of those. There are variations on the barrette. It's a "carved birch wood hairpin by Masterpeace" created exclusively for this box. I couldn't find anything like it online, but other Masterpeace items are quite expensive. I'd guess the cost of the hairpin would be at least 50 dollars!


----------



## Sherr (May 2, 2015)

For once, I seem to fit the demographic of this box.  I have long hair and I will use and appreciate all of the items in this box except for maybe the blow-dry primer (I rarely blow dry my hair).  

I have been reading the comments over on MSA and while people are certainly entitled to their opinions, I think you can be critical in a constructive way.  Reminds me of some of the really negative comments on the MSA box on Liz's OWN WEBSITE.


----------



## chachithegreat (May 2, 2015)

While not the most exciting box, I have been wanting to try the Perfect Hair Day and the Pillow Proof. The Philip Kingsley, Harry Josh brush, and Sachajuan sound really great and I'm even excited to try the L'Oreal item. 

Not that excited for the volume maker, Fekkai, Serge Normant, or the Extreme Lengths items.. may end up trading. I hope I get a different hair accessory.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2015)

I actually don't own any of these and am excited for the brush and to see what hair accessory I get. I was hoping to not just get a box of styling products, but I'm not really shocked that we did. I am so surprised by the MSA comments and the loreal hate - so what if one item of 11 is drugstore as long as Nina likes it? The box is still worth at least $350 so it's an amazing value, and if the products don't work they can easily be gifted or traded. I do straighten my hair at least half of the time, so most if not all of these products will work for me. I use hair stuff at a snail's pace though so I probably should have skipped - I just couldn't resist the temptation!


----------



## feisty1 (May 2, 2015)

I was shocked at how much of the dislike was from people who didn't even get the box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 2, 2015)

Got my box today and although I would've loved another tool in still thrilled with the selection and the value! I got the carved wooden hairpin and while it's a great piece it's not really me, reminds me of a 70's hair accessory, they're hand caved out of birch so I'm assuming it's not cheap. Anyway, I'll use everything in this box except the blow dry spray, I already have two from GB and it's not my fave and I rarely blow dry, my hair is healthier for it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 2, 2015)

Wow I just read MSA comments section on this box, so many haters! It's not for everyone but you can't argue with a 350.00 value for a hundred Bucks can you? And focusing on the one drug store item seems weird to me in a box full of high end brands. Most of the people complaining didn't even get the box so wth are they complaining about?? And am I missing something? Is there a reason people with curly hair can't use this stuff? There's a lot of strengthening products on there that'll work for any hair type I think. My hair isn't naturally straight and there's not one thing I can't use. Weird. Meh, to each their own.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 2, 2015)

I'm a hair care junky so I'm excited to get this box and try out most of the items. I'm a bit curious about the hair accessory- I've been slowly growing out my hair (just past shoulder length) so hopefully I have enough hair to make it work on me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Quite happy that we are getting a nice brush (too spendy for me to justify purchasing on my own yet I apparently have no qualms dropping $100 on a mystery box-go figure!) but would have loved the addition of another styling tool. Overall I'm really happy with the value, the quality of the products, and the fact that I will be able to use most of the products that are included in this box.


----------



## chachithegreat (May 2, 2015)

I'm loving the brush!


----------



## PA Anna (May 2, 2015)

I'm one of the ones making comments even though I cancelled my box the day before billing. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am curious about the hair accessory. I saw it up on MSA swap and thought they look beautiful. Will it hold thick hair?  I want to trade for 2 accessories if they will work for thick hair.


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 2, 2015)

Anna, I have thick, straight hair, and it fits all of my hair. Looking at it, I didn't think it would. So, I say yes, good for thick hair.


----------



## feisty1 (May 2, 2015)

I would agree that the hair piece probably works better for thicker hair then fine hair.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 3, 2015)

I have medium to thin hair and



Spoiler



my clip feels like it is decently secure. I feel like it would work better if my hair were thicker. I love the design I got though, and I can't stop brushing my hair with this amazing brush!





Also I did the cost breakdown now that I have the box and can see all of the product sizes.



Spoiler



Hair accessory - assume $50

Harry Josh brush - $50

Shu Uemura - $48

Philip Kingsley - $28

Living Proof - $28

Redken Extreme Length - $24

Redken Pillow Proof - $22

Sacha Juan - $13.60

Serge Normant - $10

Fekkai - $8

L'Oreal balm: $6.99

Total value $288.59


----------



## Sherr (May 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have medium to thin hair and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clip looks gorgeous in your hair!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 3, 2015)

Sherr said:


> The clip looks gorgeous in your hair!


Thank you! I don't think I have enough hair for an updo to hold but a low pony works. I'm wearing it out tonight I think!


----------



## Saffyra (May 3, 2015)

I think it's kinda funny if people are mad over a L'Oreal product. I mean, just because it's cheap doesn't mean it won't do what it says. And just because it's expensive, doesn't mean it's amazing and fabulous either. 

I'm actually surprised by how much of this box I will use. Especially since I hate haircare so much. I haven't received my box yet (Tuesday, I think) but I'm really hoping that clip will work with my hair. It's super fine and thin but really long so hopefully it being so long will make up for the thin when trying to work it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't really like the PillowProof (got it in a Glossybox), mainly because of how it makes my hair feel. And the Fekkai also did nothing for me and left my hair soo dry. Mm, straw! So I'm glad that's just a sample.

But I can't wait to try the Redken and the Straightening treatment. I'm hoping it will help my flyaways. We'll see! I'm pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm actually surprised by how much of this box I will use. Especially since I hate haircare so much. I haven't received my box yet (Tuesday, I think) but I'm really hoping that clip will work with my hair. It's super fine and thin but really long so hopefully it being so long will make up for the thin when trying to work it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have long fine hair and the hairpin works very well with it. It easily holds all my hair, but it doesn't slide out. I think it would work well with all hair types, as long as your hair is long enough. I can tell this is going to be one of my go-to accessories this summer!


----------



## PA Anna (May 3, 2015)

I might try to see if a box is available and swap for one accessory for my sister.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 4, 2015)

I just received the followineg email about the expired ghd coupon:

_Hi __We just wanted to let you know that the *ghd* offer in your #NGQ05 box has been extended until June 1st.

If you have not received your box yet, don't fret, it should arrive soon! We hope you enjoy this latest box from Nina. Please tag us in your unboxing photos with #NGQ05. Happy unboxing!


Cheers,
Quarterly_


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 4, 2015)

I just tested the code and it doesn't take anything additional off the current 20% sale, but it does add a paddle brush ($55) and full size heat protect spray ($22) to the cart. Tempting!


----------



## clee (May 4, 2015)

I really like the box and I was actually super excited for the hair accessory because I consistently use that style but mine is a cat! :/ I can't even imagine trading for it I'm super bummed. Mother's Day gift it is!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 4, 2015)

clee said:


> I really like the box and I was actually super excited for the hair accessory because I consistently use that style but mine is a cat! :/ I can't even imagine trading for it I'm super bummed. Mother's Day gift it is!


I got the hideous carved KITTEN also.

And I was so looking forward to that hair clip as well.

Ugh. Oh well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got the hideous carved KITTEN also.
> 
> And I was so looking forward to that hair clip as well.
> 
> Ugh. Oh well.


Would one of you snap a pic of the cat one? I think I need to see this!


----------



## Stella Bella (May 4, 2015)

Jeez, the ghd flat irons are still really expensive even with the 20% discount. I think I'll just stick with my Chi flat iron that I bought from T.J.Maxx...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

I could potentially be swayed into trading mine for a cat one, if it's awesome enough.  Which it sounds like it IS. (pics pics pics pics!)

(Edited to add: I didn't mean for this to be a trade solicitation, more just to point out that there is a market for weird carved cat clips, and that I am probably that person that would not hate such an item. Plus I just really want to see a picture of it.  It sounds delightful.)


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

Yaahhh! Got my box! and my hair accessory is so pretty



Spoiler









Edited to stick my pic in a spoiler


----------



## Stella Bella (May 5, 2015)

@@Saffyra The hair accessory is sooo pretty! Hoping my box contains the same design!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 5, 2015)

I'm getting box envy seeing all the hair accessory variations, even though I do love the one I got. 

The kitten one is on MSA:

http://swap.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/item/58676/carved-birch-wood-hairpin-by-masterpeace

(Not my link, but it has a photo.)

My box was missing the L'Oreal balm and I just heard back from CS; they're going to replace it.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

Oh, my. That cat one is...  definitely for a certain small demographic. What a strange inclusion among the variations.

oh, wait. Now that I research MasterPeace a little more I see they have a whole line of cat... fantasy...? accessories. Including cat ear headbands. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Colleen1212 (May 7, 2015)

I checked on ebay to see if I could find any Masterpeace hair pins for sale.  I didn't find any listed as Masterpeace.  However, I found a number of very similar ones.  I found the exact same one Saffyra and I received listed under "Art Birch Bark Barrett Women Hair Pin," and it was 15 dollars (including shipping).  I still like it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> I checked on ebay to see if I could find any Masterpeace hair pins for sale.  I didn't find any listed as Masterpeace.  However, I found a number of very similar ones.  I found the exact same one Saffyra and I received listed under "Art Birch Bark Barrett Women Hair Pin," and it was 15 dollars (including shipping).  I still like it.


OHHHH good catch!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 7, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> I checked on ebay to see if I could find any Masterpeace hair pins for sale.  I didn't find any listed as Masterpeace.  However, I found a number of very similar ones.  I found the exact same one Saffyra and I received listed under "Art Birch Bark Barrett Women Hair Pin," and it was 15 dollars (including shipping).  I still like it.


Oh thanks for finding them! I think I'm going to buy another one, and I'm glad they're not that expensive.


----------



## PA Anna (May 8, 2015)

I want the cat/kitten carved hair accessory for my sister. She would love it!


----------



## Sherr (May 8, 2015)

I picked up my box from the post office today.  I quite like the lux products.  My hair item is a small flower carving, not as nice as some of the others I've seen, but it's fine.  I am missing the Redken Extreme Length Sealer so I emailed them to see what they can do about that.


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2015)

Thank you SO MUCH whoever mentioned the free brush and spray with the GHD coupon code!! I rarely even pay attention to coupons and I just saw "get 20% off" and tossed it in the trash.

But I'm a sucker for something free so I dug it out, headed to their website... Aaaand nearly croaked at the prices. I also *just* bought a ceramic curl wand and didn't need another one. So instead I bought the styling glove (which I do desperately need and I'm so glad I noticed they had them). I would have bought the tail comb too but it was oos. But even though I wasn't buying an expensive item, it still gave me the free paddle brush and the free heat spray! So I'm happy. I spent less than $8 (shipping was free).

Party!


----------



## Sherr (May 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Thank you SO MUCH whoever mentioned the free brush and spray with the GHD coupon code!! I rarely even pay attention to coupons and I just saw "get 20% off" and tossed it in the trash.
> 
> But I'm a sucker for something free so I dug it out, headed to their website... Aaaand nearly croaked at the prices. I also *just* bought a ceramic curl wand and didn't need another one. So instead I bought the styling glove (which I do desperately need and I'm so glad I noticed they had them). I would have bought the tail comb too but it was oos. But even though I wasn't buying an expensive item, it still gave me the free paddle brush and the free heat spray! So I'm happy. I spent less than $8 (shipping was free).
> 
> Party!


Thank you so much for this idea … I copied you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Thank you so much for this idea … I copied you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is the coupon code?  I think I tossed mine!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (May 13, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> What is the coupon code?  I think I tossed mine!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ghdNinaGarcia


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

Sherr said:


> ghdNinaGarcia


Thank you!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Saffyra for the idea of the heat glove, I haven't been able to find mine and am sick of burning my finger tips, lol!  So a $55 paddle brush plus $22 heat protect spray AND my glove for $7.19, yay!  This box was way worth it to me, I am in LOVE with some of these products!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

I just spent $32 on the a carrying case / heat mat, which is perfect because sometimes I straighten my hair at my desk and need to tuck away my flatiron quickly afterwards like it never happened.  Now I don't have to worry about it melting my bag!

Excited about the brush and spray....Best code ever.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas about the code!

But isn't it supposed to take 20% off as well as the brush and heat spray?

I have a ceramic vented brush in my cart, but it's only adding the extras...it's not taking the 20% off.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 13, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks for the ideas about the code!
> 
> But isn't it supposed to take 20% off as well as the brush and heat spray?
> 
> I have a ceramic vented brush in my cart, but it's only adding the extras...it's not taking the 20% off.


If it's one of the items that's already marked 20% off due to the sale, it won't stack.  Which is too bad, I might have gotten the wave iron recommended in this post if it had:

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/12/hair-talk-the-lob/


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> If it's one of the items that's already marked 20% off due to the sale, it won't stack.  Which is too bad, I might have gotten the wave iron recommended in this post if it had:
> 
> http://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/12/hair-talk-the-lob/


Ah. I didn't realize it was already marked down. It looks like that is the original price. (It's the same price on Net A Porter too)

Oh well. Now I have to see if I think it's worth it.

Maybe I should just stick to the glove, enjoy the freebies and call it a day!

EDIT. It's def not an already marked down item.  So it may just be a glitch.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2015)

I gotta say this code, almost makes up for the wooden kitty clip!


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 19, 2015)

The latest Nina box is on Best of Quarterly if anyone wanted to pick one up.


----------



## aw1505 (May 19, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> The latest Nina box is on Best of Quarterly if anyone wanted to pick one up.


Thank you so much! I had been keeping a check on the site but it didn't add to the top so I would have missed it.


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I decided to buy it mainly for the hair accessory. I have nothing available for swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm hoping the cat accessory will still be available in swap once I have something to swap. I want that one for my sister! I was hoping to surprise her with one for her birthday.


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2015)

Did anyone else receive the nina quarterly survey? In it, it asks if you would like to see a higher priced luxury box and what the price point you would like it to be. The choices started at 500 to 999 and went as high as 2000+! I better started saving my change lol.


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I received one which I thought was funny because I bought the box today. I did cancel my box close to billing so maybe that is why I received it. Who know. I think at that price I rather buy the Barney Beauty Box at $395.00 and know what I am receiving. I become risk adverse around $150.00. NG would need to put together an amazing box with spoilers equaling at least $500.00 for me to pay $500.00 for a box. Quarterly must reach high income subscribers to see if there is interest in those price ranges.


----------



## feisty1 (May 19, 2015)

I did include a comment that said I would consider a 500 price point box but only with hero spoilers. It's to much money to risk without knowing. That's why I love box of style. At least I know the big ticket item.


----------



## BratzFan (May 20, 2015)

I ordered my box last night and am so excited to receive it!! can't wait to see what horrendous hair clip I receive.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> can't wait to see what horrendous hair clip I receive.


LOL - best of luck with that!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Did anyone else receive the nina quarterly survey? In it, it asks if you would like to see a higher priced luxury box and what the price point you would like it to be. The choices started at 500 to 999 and went as high as 2000+! I better started saving my change lol.


Unless someone is coming over and actually draping fashionable, tailored clothing on my back for me, there's no way I would buy at these prices points (for some mystery box).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

So my GHD gwp order arrived today!!!

Wow. The black paddle brush is seriously chic....

I know that sounds funny but it's a seriously gorgeous looking brush.

What a great code that is/was.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So my GHD gwp order arrived today!!!
> 
> Wow. The black paddle brush is seriously chic....
> 
> ...


what'd you buy? I looked and couldn't find anything that wasn't $200+ (besides the glove)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So my GHD gwp order arrived today!!!
> 
> Wow. The black paddle brush is seriously chic....
> 
> ...


Mine arrived yesterday, best 7 bucks I ever spent, lol! The brush is beautiful, really heavy and well balanced and I used the heat protect spray on my dry hair before straightening that s morning and it made it so soft and shiny. This s was a fab code! I'm sure they were hoping we all would spend 200 bucks to get the freebies!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 20, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> what'd you buy? I looked and couldn't find anything that wasn't $200+ (besides the glove)


I just got the glove, they're handu if you have a clipless wand, the free stuff equaled about 80 bucks.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> what'd you buy? I looked and couldn't find anything that wasn't $200+ (besides the glove)


I got the glove. But I would have also picked up on of their combs (OOS now though)

or a round brush.

But the glove is worth it even to just get the gwp.  There is free shipping too.

I highly reco you use the code before it expires end of month.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, best 7 bucks I ever spent, lol! The brush is beautiful, really heavy and well balanced and I used the heat protect spray on my dry hair before straightening that s morning and it made it so soft and shiny. This s was a fab code! I'm sure they were hoping we all would spend 200 bucks to get the freebies!


Good to know you like the heat spray.

I haven't tried it yet...but ugh... that brush is killer!

Has anyone used any of the products from the NG box yet? Any likes? Dislikes?

I have only used the L'oreal product which I must say is really good...

and the pillow soft redken fast drying spray - it does speed up drying for sure, but it has an unpleasant smell.

So I have only used it when the few minutes it saved me was more important than the funky scent.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2015)

I was about to buy a flat iron but decided to hold off.  Got a glove though as I do burn my hands w/ my iron.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Good to know you like the heat spray.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet...but ugh... that brush is killer!
> 
> ...



I love the Fekkai masque, it makes my hair very soft. The only thing I didn't like about it is that the little jar only lasts three uses for me, which makes it kind of expensive. I also liked the Living Proof overnight stuff, though I've only used it in the daytime. It tamed my frizz on a bad hair day. I used the Sachajuan once but couldn't tell whether or not I liked it. I haven't gotten to the rest yet. 

The ghd brush looks great – does it work well? I'm on the fence about whether to keep it or swap it, so I don't want to try it out. I can't imagine liking it more than the mint green brush. I've used that one every day since my box arrived.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout I don't know which brush is better...I just really like the way the black one looks and it was virtually free. I am going to try it as a wet hair brush.


----------



## fabgirl (May 29, 2015)

Does anyone know when this code expires? Also, I'm ordering a brush and it doesn't seem to be taking 20% off?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 29, 2015)

Hmm I can't seem to find the email with the GHD code, but when I was looking for it, I found an email that says we have a Serge Normant code good through 6/30 for 25% off site wide (Code: Nina)

Edit: I found the ghd one, it's good through June 1.  Get on it, ladies!  If the item you are looking at is already 20% off, it won't stack.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 29, 2015)

I placed a second order with the code cuz my kid swiped the brush. I feel a little bad but not really, lol!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2015)

I got the ghd brush but I love the harry david green one so much that I haven't even taken it out of the box.

I love that brush so much.


----------



## Sherr (May 30, 2015)

Me too … who would have thought?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 1, 2015)

guess the GHD code is over.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 1, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> guess the GHD code is over.


That's so odd, I found the email and it did say through June 1.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Jun 3, 2015)

Is the next box scheduled for July?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 3, 2015)

lloronita said:


> Is the next box scheduled for July?


Allegedly, but you know how it goes...haha


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2015)

i was going to order a flat iron with the code on June 1st but it didnt work. May consider it still.... hear good things about them (after I started to look at them since Nina included it...see these marketing tactics work!).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 8, 2015)

Just for a lark, I emailed Quarterly to ask about NGQ06. Lo and behold:



> Nina's box should be shipping at the end of the month. We will be sending out spoilers in the next week or so. Thank you for your continued patience!


I bet the end of the month means August. But that would still be insanely early for NG... think it's true?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2015)

Spoiler Release... Sounds Exciting!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 8, 2015)

Where???


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 8, 2015)

They haven't released it yet but the ever dreaded "soon". I have officially told my husband he can never use that word around me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2015)

They posted that spoiler release will be in the next week or so...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 8, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> They posted that spoiler release will be in the next week or so...


WHAT?! yes. yes. yes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

Tweeted quarterly, got the "will send an update soon" brushoff.  Which they have been telling us since early June.  If this box truly is shipping in July it wouldn't kill them to give more information, sheesh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 21, 2015)

Got an email: Nina's box is delayed with shipping in August.  I sort of don't mind since her boxes are great!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah I kind of figured this would happen, but I did groan a little when I got the email.  I generally don't mind any of quarterly's boxes being delayed because it means I'm spending less in the long run and I don't have to skip any for financial reasons.  I still think they should redesign their logo to "Quarterly" though.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't subscribe to this box, but I've been considering it for awhile.  I don't like that it's always late, though.

I think a good spoiler might convince me to go for it.  I wish they'd release one.


----------



## Sherr (Aug 6, 2015)

Did you all receive this email???

http://blog.quarterly.co/post/125956148864/nina-garcias-top-5-beauty-picks-for-fall?mc_cid=6924dabc8a&amp;mc_eid=e84489579a


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Two of those items haven't been in a box that I can remember so I wonder if the revive and the soap will be in the fall box! That revive is so expensive. We received a sample in I believe a glossy box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2015)

The soap was from NGQ01. I had thought that Revive was in an earlier box, but I may be confusing it with another sub.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 6, 2015)

I received the revive in may2014 glossy box it was a special with bergdorf and goodman. The first box is the only one I kissed of ninas. Wish I hadn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Missed not kissed lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 6, 2015)

The soap was in the first box, the serums in the second box (both of them) and the hair stuff was in the most recent box. I am going to beat quarterly with a stick.


----------



## megabn (Aug 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The soap was in the first box, the serums in the second box (both of them) and the hair stuff was in the most recent box. I am going to beat quarterly with a stick.


For real.  If it's not a spoiler, I don't want to hear about it!


----------



## Sherr (Aug 7, 2015)

Are you sure about the serums?  I received the second box and I don't recall that they were in there.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 7, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Are you sure about the serums?  I received the second box and I don't recall that they were in there.


Yes, I wasn't subscribed yet but I remembered people being like "2 serums in the same box?  Is that necessary?"

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/03/nina-garcia-quarterly-review-ngq02.html

Oh and I tweeted quarterly and they confirmed that they were all "these are oldies but goodies spoiler soon blah blah blah lies lies lies"


----------



## Sherr (Aug 7, 2015)

You're right, my mistake, I missed out on the second box (so these "spoilers" don't upset me).  Plus, I'm always looking for great hair products (and I did get the last box).


----------



## Sherr (Aug 7, 2015)

I do hope she includes something fashion-related, though … that is NOT a scarf as I already have about 50 (I collect them when I travel).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 12, 2015)

Quarterly tweeted me again either yesterday or the day before that a spoiler email will come out "soon".  Bets on whether it will come before people start getting their boxes?

I have pared down my sub boxes so much that I find myself getting SUPER IMPATIENT about this one.  It used to be that I had 3-4 boxes to obsess over at any given time but now it's just this and waiting for an announcement about the PSMH fall box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 12, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have pared down my sub boxes so much that I find myself getting SUPER IMPATIENT about this one.  It used to be that I had 3-4 boxes to obsess over at any given time but now it's just this and waiting for an announcement about the PSMH fall box.


I solved this problem by subscribing to Rachel Zoe. I don't often like the hero item enough to get the box, so I figure that + NGQ equals one sub.


----------



## Sherr (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a general question, that probably doesn't apply to NG, but I thought you ladies would have some good feedback.  

To your knowledge and/or experience, when are the best times for subscription deals?  Boxing Day, Black Friday, New Year's specials, Mother's Day specials?  I am trying to be more selective in my subscriptions, and thinking ahead.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 13, 2015)

It depends on the box...Black Friday obviously has the most deals going on at any one time, and it's the best time to get PSMH for sure.  Boxes like FabFitFun that are always on sale after the fact so you should never pay full price for that one (check on ruelala and other sites like that).  You can also get a lot of quarterly boxes for half off once they have been on the Best of Quarterly section of the website for a while.


----------



## Sherr (Aug 13, 2015)

Good points, thanks!  I hope some of the newer boxes this year follow suit with Black Friday deals.  Guess I will make a note of it and hope for the best    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 13, 2015)

@@JenniferV always puts out a great list so keep an eye on her site around then.  Here is the list of all of the deals from last year just to get an idea of what was offered:

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/11/black-friday-cyber-monday-subscription-box-deals/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 13, 2015)

Does anybody know when/if we are actually getting this box?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 20, 2015)

From the Quarterly email:

_We're so excited to finally reveal the theme for Nina Garcia's next box...Travel Essentials! This time of year kicks off Nina's world tour with Project Runway and Fashion Month. #NGQ06 will include Nina's favorite on-the-go beauty products, along with a few tech gadgets she cannot live without!_


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2015)

Travel essentials sounds exciting but I really don't need any more on the go beauty products. I never thought I would say that I don't need any more beauty products but really I'm on overload. I get LMdB vip monthly box which gives me my makeup fix. The tech items do sound a little tempting... Why is every box always so tempting...


----------



## Sherr (Aug 20, 2015)

And it's September mailing now!


----------



## s112095 (Aug 20, 2015)

Travel essentials are intriguing me ugh...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in. She's only had one box I thought was a dud and even that was worth quite a bit.

But travel... I bet there's a journal. She's always carrying one, it seems like.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm in! Hopeful Rosario will still ship this month.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 24, 2015)

YAY: Bumping this box up a month actually enabled me to get the PSMH LE box, so I'm actually happy about the delay.  Plus you guys know I love me a good travel-themed box. 

BOO: NG has veered quite a bit away from the original intent of the box, to give us fashion-related goodies.  I am now officially in the "does Nina even curate this box or is it done by Quarterly interns?" camp.  Also releasing the theme does not equal releasing spoilers, which makes me question if they just make this stuff up on the fly - did they JUST start planning this box?  GET IT TOGETHER, "QUARTERLY".


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am now officially in the "does Nina even curate this box or is it done by Quarterly interns?" camp.



Me too. I loved the hair box, but it could've been curated by anybody. The only thing I'd definitely associate with Nina was the GHD offer. Travel/tech is another theme that doesn't take a fashion expert to put together. But it's a combination of two things I love, so I'll stay subscribed. A lot of tech boxes are geared towards men; I feel like we don't get enough tech stuff in women's subs. 

Here's an article from June about travel tips. I bet we get a phone charger. I'd love it if she did another phone case like the one in the last summer box. I used it til I upgraded my phone.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 24, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> Me too. I loved the hair box, but it could've been curated by anybody. The only thing I'd definitely associate with Nina was the GHD offer. Travel/tech is another theme that doesn't take a fashion expert to put together. But it's a combination of two things I love, so I'll stay subscribed. A lot of tech boxes are geared towards men; I feel like we don't get enough tech stuff in women's subs.
> 
> Here's an article from June about travel tips. I bet we get a phone charger. I'd love it if she did another phone case like the one in the last summer box. I used it til I upgraded my phone.


I have a feeling that they get products that would go across curators (who might be diff audiences).  i.e., better deal/budget on item X which could be included in curator A and curator Z (and its not that likely that you would subscribe to both). No idea.  Just seems like these general "travel" "tech" would have wide reach across curators. they have to be losing subscribers (with the added shipping fees, and the boxes coming in just at retail value/cost to buyers outside the box, etc). that they must be looking for ways make up for it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 24, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> Here's an article from June about travel tips. I bet we get a phone charger. I'd love it if she did another phone case like the one in the last summer box. I used it til I upgraded my phone.


Ha, that lipstick charger is cute but I have the halo charger from the PSMH QVC box.  I would love to get one with more oomph, that could charge a phone/ipad 3-4 times.  They still have leftovers of #ARI02 which had a travel vibe, so I was wondering if they might unload some of the napwraps or urbanears on us.  http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/12/arianna-huffington-quarterly-box-review-ari02.html

If they do manage to put a fresh spin on this box that we haven't seen in a zillion other quarterly boxes I will be really excited...but the more I read the spoiler ("on-the-go beauty items and a few tech gadgets") the more I'm worried.  Seems like a missed opportunity for some of those layering pieces Nina mentioned in the article or a great pashmina.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 24, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ha, that lipstick charger is cute but I have the halo charger from the PSMH QVC box.  I would love to get one with more oomph, that could charge a phone/ipad 3-4 times.  They still have leftovers of #ARI02 which had a travel vibe, so I was wondering if they might unload some of the napwraps or urbanears on us.  http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/12/arianna-huffington-quarterly-box-review-ari02.html
> 
> If they do manage to put a fresh spin on this box that we haven't seen in a zillion other quarterly boxes I will be really excited...but the more I read the spoiler ("on-the-go beauty items and a few tech gadgets") the more I'm worried.  Seems like a missed opportunity for some of those layering pieces Nina mentioned in the article or a great pashmina.


they better not. esp if people got the ARI02 boxes :/


----------



## Sherr (Aug 24, 2015)

Nina had a great beach photo of herself on FB, wrapped in a blue/white blanket or shawl.  I am SO hoping for that wrap as some kind of "travel" accessory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Aug 25, 2015)

Travel makes sense for her because she travels to all the shows twice a year. So I get it I just want it to be more Nina. The hair box was not for everyone.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 26, 2015)

I also miss the fashion aspect that was so apparent in the first box. I mean, that box wasn't for everyone but it was unique and fun. And it seems like the theme went from seasonal fashion to... well... whatever.

This might be my last Nina box if I get the feeling she's not really involved anymore.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 28, 2015)

Even though I miss the fashion aspect and the Nina involvement, I think I would still stay subscribed as long as the value is still there...even though I didn't need more hair stuff, the value was pretty darn good and the products were ones that I enjoyed testing out.  Obviously I have mixed feelings on this one.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 18, 2015)

I was just wondering about this box so I did some searching.  they replied to someone on Facebook as follows:

we do sincerely apologize for all of the delays and that this is your first experience! We have had to delay the box due to Nina's hectic schedule. We want to make sure we put together and deliver the best box possible, hence the delay. We are on track to ship at the end of September and will have a spoiler released very soon. Stay tuned! Thank you so much for your patience and understanding.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm glad you tracked that down – it's good to know they're still hoping to ship it this month. 

I feel a bit jaded though because they say the same things every time. If the box is supposedly ready to ship in a week or two, I would think they'd have the line-up sorted out enough that they could tell us one item. I love this box, but I'm thinking of unsubscribing and just picking it up on 'best of' if I like it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 21, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I love this box, but I'm thinking of unsubscribing and just picking it up on 'best of' if I like it.


I am kind of at the same point.  I was looking at their twitter feed this morning and I almost started counting the number of times they said "spoiler coming soon" and didn't deliver.  I only stopped because I didn't want to start my day off pissy.  I think that the mass returns for last winter's box basically means they will never give us Nina spoilers before shipping again.  Did you guys notice that it's still on best of quarterly?  They must have tons of them sitting in storage.


----------



## Sherr (Sep 26, 2015)

Shipping in October now …. but decent spoiler, I like it (the clutchette):  http://triblive.com/lifestyles/fashion/6932933-74/lashes-fashion-modcloth#axzz3mrlR1oAw


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 26, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Shipping in October now …. but decent spoiler, I like it (the clutchette): http://triblive.com/lifestyles/fashion/6932933-74/lashes-fashion-modcloth#axzz3mrlR1oAw


That looks like an ad/article from 2014, is this what you meant to post? I can't see how it has anything to do with Nina. ETA-Id be mad if she sent out that fugly clutch thing!


----------



## Sherr (Sep 26, 2015)

Quarterly sent out an email with a spoiler … I was just adding some background information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 26, 2015)

Ahh I get it now, sorry. But still not happy with this spoiler. I feel like she's just thrown the towel in and isn't involved anymore. I guess it's useful, but for me personally I don't use clutches and have a million travel chargers already. Seems like a lame spoiler, I'm officially done with this box between the shipping problems and hit or miss stuff. It should be called Nina Garcia bi-yearly.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 28, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ahh I get it now, sorry. But still not happy with this spoiler. I feel like she's just thrown the towel in and isn't involved anymore. I guess it's useful, but for me personally I don't use clutches and have a million travel chargers already. Seems like a lame spoiler, I'm officially done with this box between the shipping problems and hit or miss stuff. It should be called Nina Garcia bi-yearly.


This is what I worry about. I feel like Quarterly is just using the Nina Garcia name to sell boxes but she has long since exited from the curation process. I can't tell.

Especially because she was SO into it for the first two with tweets and posts and instagrams... Now... nothing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 28, 2015)

yeah, I'm not 100% sure she would PICK this item.  Seems unlikely.  But maybe if the rest of the box is filled w/ items and needed another option that was presented to her and she agreed? I LOVED her first box.  and the next few.  Arianna seems so much more involved in hers.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

I would throw the clutch in my bag and use it when I'm just running downstairs for a coffee at work, but some of the colors are reaaaaaaallly not my style.  There are about 4 that are workable for me and the rest I wouldn't use.  I am also a little worried because there have been times I have used one of these chargers and then my phone was wonky afterwards.  I SWEAR that ever since I took the halo charger from the PSMH QVC box with me on a trip, my iPhone loses the last 10% of charge super fast.  It could be a coincidence, but it started happening right after using the charger for the first time.  Have you guys had similar experiences with using non-apple products to charge your iphone?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I would throw the clutch in my bag and use it when I'm just running downstairs for a coffee at work, but some of the colors are reaaaaaaallly not my style.  There are about 4 that are workable for me and the rest I wouldn't use.  I am also a little worried because there have been times I have used one of these chargers and then my phone was wonky afterwards.  I SWEAR that ever since I took the halo charger from the PSMH QVC box with me on a trip, my iPhone loses the last 10% of charge super fast.  It could be a coincidence, but it started happening right after using the charger for the first time.  Have you guys had similar experiences with using non-apple products to charge your iphone?


THIS! UGH! Yes! I started using a portable charger that was given to me by work a few months ago and now my iphone dies on me right after I get the 20% low battery warning! It's horrible! 

Also, a side note...I was traveling this last week and saw some of these in a few boutiques I was shopping in. They were not the same brand, but what I remember about them is how heavy they were! I personally would much rather carry a smaller, lighter version in my own clutch than use one of these.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 28, 2015)

I've been with this sub since box #2, and I've loved all the boxes, but I decided to cancel. I'm paranoid about using chargers that aren't Apple-approved. 

But mostly it's the fact that there are only two boxes this year, and I can very likely buy it on Best of Quarterly if I feel like I missed out. I'd have stayed if Nina had seemed excited about it the way Bianca Jade and some others seem to be.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 28, 2015)

That's crazy about the iPhones! I'm so glad that hasn't happened to my Galaxy. And the HISY we got in the FFF box charges my phone right up so fast! Do you think Apple makes that happen on purpose so people will only buy apple products? That seems shady :\ Although, I don't really know how that all works anyway.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably.  I also had a non-apple car charger and it got insanely hot and fried the charger thing in my car so nothing works in it now.  THANKS, APPLE.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 10, 2015)

Ugh, these delays!  I think they should give a bonus item to everyone who has been patient enough to still stick around ………….


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 14, 2015)

Checked quarterly's twitter feed for updates...two days ago they said they will be shipping next week.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Checked quarterly's twitter feed for updates...two days ago they said they will be shipping next week.


has anyone been charged yet? it's usually 1 week after then.  losing patience very quickly.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 16, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> has anyone been charged yet? it's usually 1 week after then.  losing patience very quickly.


Haven't been charged or heard anything.  Finding this pretty ridiculous.  I will probably cancel after this box, if it underwhelms me (as I suspect it will)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2015)

http://blog.jcpenney.com/4-fall-getaway-outfits/

Nina tweeted this a few days ago. A scarf or wrap maybe??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/ninagarcia/status/654705142541889536

Or another phone case??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2015)

http://www.otterbox.com/en-us/iphone-6-6s/symmetry-series-graphics-case/apl28-iph15-graphics.html?dwvar_apl28-iph15-graphics_color=GN#sz=13&amp;start=12

Here's one of the few she designed.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2015)

I tweeted her and she answered! It ship this week! sqweeeeee...


----------



## Sherr (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, on Twitter:



*Quarterly Co.* ‏@Quarterly  Oct 19
#*NGQ06* ships this week! @ninagarcia's box is all about travel, including @ChicBuds! http://on.qrtr.ly/NGQBOX


----------



## Sherr (Oct 20, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> http://blog.jcpenney.com/4-fall-getaway-outfits/
> 
> Nina tweeted this a few days ago. A scarf or wrap maybe??


Please God, not that yellow scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the yellow shark pouch in one of her boxes, HATED it.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally!! Although I do feel like this will be my last one and then I'll just get them in the Best Of's.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 22, 2015)

Finally!  Billing = shipping, right?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Finally!  Billing = shipping, right?


in a week usually


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

I have been a huge NG supporter, I even loved the winter box everyone hated (just wore the Ballin Paris hat to a football game and was super cozy the whole day, haha).  But I'm finding it hard to stay positive here.  I got the shipping notice and felt more dread than glee.  I *REALLY* hope NG and quarterly prove me wrong and keep me as a subscriber!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have been a huge NG supporter, I even loved the winter box everyone hated (just wore the Ballin Paris hat to a football game and was super cozy the whole day, haha).  But I'm finding it hard to stay positive here.  I got the shipping notice and felt more dread than glee.  I *REALLY* hope NG and quarterly prove me wrong and keep me as a subscriber!


shipping notice already? wow. I only got billing. 

Yeah, I hope she's still involved.  I LOVED her first box.  Thought her 2nd box was fun.  3rd good.... then...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> shipping notice already? wow. I only got billing.
> 
> Yeah, I hope she's still involved.  I LOVED her first box.  Thought her 2nd box was fun.  3rd good.... then...


No I'm a ding dong, I meant billing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> No I'm a ding dong, I meant billing.


dang, i was looking forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 25, 2015)

Yikes!  $162 Canadian (with shipping &amp; exchange) … really hope it's a great one.


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 26, 2015)

I received my shipping notice this morning for this box. 3 lbs. No ETA yet on delivery though. I remain warily hopeful that this box will impress but suspect that it will not thrill me. The hair box was luxe but it had too many beauty products for my taste and I ended up swapping most of it. Fingers crossed for a couple of amazing surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jdesigns (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure if you guys noticed the 2nd recent spoiler.. But here it is..


----------



## Jdesigns (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry guys.. Here it is. Chic buds.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine just says Label Created but that's a start!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 27, 2015)

dlfke said:


> I received my shipping notice this morning for this box. 3 lbs. No ETA yet on delivery though. I remain warily hopeful that this box will impress but suspect that it will not thrill me. The hair box was luxe but it had too many beauty products for my taste and I ended up swapping most of it. Fingers crossed for a couple of amazing surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm wondering who gets served first … did you sign up at the beginning?  Does your last name begin with A?  I haven't received any notice of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 27, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I'm wondering who gets served first … did you sign up at the beginning?  Does your last name begin with A?  I haven't received any notice of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


None here either.  I always wonder that kind of thing too but I think the only company that has ever explained the method to their madness is LLB.  Aren't they the ones who stage it based on location so that theoretically everyone gets their box at the same time?

I'm going to ask Bianca, see if she can give me the scoop.


----------



## ChristinaC (Oct 27, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I'm wondering who gets served first … did you sign up at the beginning?  Does your last name begin with A?  I haven't received any notice of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my shipping notice yesterday, my last name starts with C. 

Don't fret, it's still just at the "label created" stage, with an anticipated ship date of yesterday...


----------



## ChristinaC (Oct 27, 2015)

Jdesigns said:


> Sorry guys.. Here it is. Chic buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's still just the clutch from the original spoiler, no?

I'm dying to see what's in this box.


----------



## Jdesigns (Oct 27, 2015)

ChristinaC said:


> That's still just the clutch from the original spoiler, no?
> 
> I'm dying to see what's in this box.


Ahh! Your absolutely correct! They just used a different image to promote it this time.


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 27, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I'm wondering who gets served first … did you sign up at the beginning?  Does your last name begin with A?  I haven't received any notice of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My last name starts with K... and no, I didn't sign up from the beginning, maybe from box #3 I've been getting them.

And my box shows movement now and the ETA went from next Tuesday to this Saturday.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 27, 2015)

dlfke said:


> My last name starts with K... and no, I didn't sign up from the beginning, maybe from box #3 I've been getting them.
> 
> And my box shows movement now and the ETA went from next Tuesday to this Saturday.


Happy for you … still nothing happening over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine starts with H, I have shipping and it says it'll be here next Wednesday but its SmartPost so it'll probably actually be Monday.

I've been subscribed since the second box. I think I signed up that December.


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 27, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Happy for you … still nothing happening over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Bummer, but hope it ships for you soon!


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 29, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT *** DO NOT READ FURTHER UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE SPOILED *** (from the photos I was sent by my s.o. so I'm doing a little guessing here...

Here’s what is in the box:



Spoiler



– Baggu Solid Navy Canvas Tote
– Chic Buds Clutchette Power bag
– Flight001 F1 Caffeine Supply Eye Mask
– Flight001 Standby Champion Luggage Tag
– Pinch Mini-Emergency Kit for Her
– Emi Jay Hair Ties
– Jane Iredale Pocket Mirror (could be something else too??)
– Weleda Skin Food (1 oz. travel size)
– Flight001 F1 X-Ray Passport Pink


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

Oooo @



Spoiler



BAGGU!! I love them!! is it this one? https://baggu.com/shop/basictote or this one https://baggu.com/shop/weekendbag


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 29, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oooo @
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's either a canvas shopper or a duck bag? Can't be sure until I get home tonight!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

dlfke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's either a canvas shopper or a duck bag? Can't be sure until I get home tonight!


Haha!! I love it! You're the perfect subscription box addict, having someone take photos for you!


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 29, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Haha!! I love it! You're the perfect subscription box addict, having someone take photos for you!


Haha, I know. I couldn't wait until I got home. It was torture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay!  Thanks for the spoilers!  Here are links:



Spoiler



– Baggu Solid Navy Canvas Duck Bag ($26)

– Chic Buds Clutchette Power bag ($49.99)
– Flight001 F1 Caffeine Supply Eye Mask ($16)
– Flight001 Standby Champion Luggage Tag ($7)
– Pinch Mini-Emergency Kit for Her ($16)
– Emi Jay Classic 5-Pack Hair Ties ($11)
– Jane Iredale Facial Blotting Paper &amp; Compact ($11)
– Weleda Skin Food (1 oz. travel size) ($12.50)
– Flight001 F1 X-Ray Passport Pink ($10)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 29, 2015)

Are there any vouchers or special offers? I loved the phone case from last year's summer box, and the brush/heat spray deal from the hair box.


----------



## Stella Bella (Oct 29, 2015)

I guess I'm a little underwhelmed with the box (spoilers with pics over at MSA). Decided to cancel my sub since I am in serious product overload and really need to start paring down my subscriptions...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep. Cancelling mine too.

immediately.


----------



## ChristinaC (Oct 29, 2015)

I just cancelled. I actually thought I cancelled before this box but I was billed for it, and it shipped so...

It's a fine box, I'm sure I'll use or gift everything. Wouldn't call it luxurious though. More like a tween-20 something's idea of a travel box.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't have it in hand, but I am also seriously considering cancelling after this one.  Why couldn't there have been at least one "wow" item?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 30, 2015)

I cancelled. And I have gotten hers since her very 1st one.  This was a huge letdown.


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 30, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> Are there any vouchers or special offers? I loved the phone case from last year's summer box, and the brush/heat spray deal from the hair box.





Spoiler



Yes, there is a voucher for a one year subscription to SHOEBOX PRO.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 30, 2015)

dlfke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a voucher for a one year subscription to SHOEBOX PRO.


Now that you have all the items in hand, what is your opinion of the box?  Are you going to keep the sub?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 30, 2015)

Hmm. I'm glad I canceled. It's a shame, as this used to be one of my very favorite subscriptions. I even still carry the grey fringe bag that everyone hated. Even when other people said negative things, I really loved NGQ because the curation had a different flavor from the other boxes out there. I know a lot of people prefer Rachel Zoe, but for me there isn't a replacement for this box. But with a new year around the corner and new boxes cropping up all the time, I am sure there'll be something that catches my eye.


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 30, 2015)

Sherr said:


> Now that you have all the items in hand, what is your opinion of the box?  Are you going to keep the sub?


Sherr --- Definitely disappointed. I liked the Winter box of hers that everyone seemed to dislike so much -- ended up using almost everything in it, and the hair box wasn't really that exciting but I could see the value in it. This one, well, it's decent, but the bag is a boring color, and without a cool print, not worth keeping, as I have so many totes and weekender bags already. And the Flight 001 stuff does feel very kitschy and childish. I bought a cooler and cuter luggage tag for $5 at Target last year. I will probably only use the Jane Iredale and the clutch and gift or swap the rest. I'm usually not so negative with boxes! Since the sub only seems to show up 2x a year, I think I will keep it for now. Though I wouldn't be surprised if this is her last one, given the response by everyone else online so far.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I recently started getting the Rachel Zoe BOS sub and that last one was, even if not 100% my style, very thoughtfully curated and felt special.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 30, 2015)

dlfke said:


> Sherr --- Definitely disappointed. I liked the Winter box of hers that everyone seemed to dislike so much -- ended up using almost everything in it, and the hair box wasn't really that exciting but I could see the value in it. This one, well, it's decent, but the bag is a boring color, and without a cool print, not worth keeping, as I have so many totes and weekender bags already. And the Flight 001 stuff does feel very kitschy and childish. I bought a cooler and cuter luggage tag for $5 at Target last year. I will probably only use the Jane Iredale and the clutch and gift or swap the rest. I'm usually not so negative with boxes! Since the sub only seems to show up 2x a year, I think I will keep it for now. Though I wouldn't be surprised if this is her last one, given the response by everyone else online so far.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, and I recently started getting the Rachel Zoe BOS sub and that last one was, even if not 100% my style, very thoughtfully curated and felt special.


That's helpful, thanks!  I finally agree with a number of people who disbelieve that NG is having anything to do with these boxes anymore. I just don't see her touch in this box, from what I know of her style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christine Kim (Oct 30, 2015)

Sherr said:


> That's helpful, thanks!  I finally agree with a number of people who disbelieve that NG is having anything to do with these boxes anymore. I just don't see her touch in this box, from what I know of her style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, the first few were very eclectic and had an interesting mix of products -- lots of things I hadn't heard of before. Other than the Clutchette, I've heard of every brand in this box!


----------



## Sherr (Oct 31, 2015)

At best, I am beginning to suspect NG has an assistant or intern who is in charge of these boxes.  I could see her using the hair items in the last box; I can't see her using any item in this one except maybe the large bag.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

This was a strange box for me. I loved the Jane blotters, Weleda lotion, and Pinch mini emergency kit. Even the Shoebox Pro coupon was nice. The rest seemed like it was a cheap afterthought. I could tell this box had two different people designing it. One person who thought of the luxe items like the ones I mentioned above vs. the person who came up with the neon tag, bag, and ugly eye mask. How can this eye mask compare to the one we got in the Hilda box? What made this more painful for me was the charging bag came broken and missing a component. I am NOT looking forward to dealing with that issue. I am kinda perplexed by the Pinch mini kit as well. Do you purchase replacements once you use them all? There was no information regarding that thought which would seem like a logical question to me. Why not offer some refills?

As for the Baggu, mine came white with navy stripe.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 31, 2015)

I just keep looking at this thinking "Seriously???"


----------



## s112095 (Oct 31, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just keep looking at this thinking "Seriously???"


My thought when I saw the spoilers was phew dodged that bullet. And travel almost got me.


----------



## Stella Bella (Oct 31, 2015)

I keep trying to visualize Nina using



Spoiler



the eye mask and passport cover that were included in the box


Somehow I don't think she would be caught dead using these particular items in public...

On the plus side, the clutchette is pretty nice (I got a yellow one) and I definitely will use the



Spoiler



blotting papers (I never leave home without a pack in my purse). And I have eyed the minimergency kit several times in the past while waiting to pay for purchases in Sephora's aisle of doom/ money pit. I'll probably rehome the baggu bag.



But overall, the box and curation just haven't met my expectations of what I would expect from a fashionista like Nina. So I cancelled my subscription but will definitely follow this thread just in case Nina hits a grand slam with the next one...


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2015)

LOL this box... just... LOL. My variations/thoughts are below.
 
 



Spoiler



I really hate that I got the leopard print. Also, not a fan of the coral. And this box? No, no thank you.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 1, 2015)

Gosh, at least I got the best variations. I got a BLACK



Spoiler



clutchette.  It actually looks nice and I will definitely throw it in my bag. I got the champagne version of the sleeping mask.  I'll use it.  I got the hot pink boarding pass (I actually have the matching ticket holder so it's a win for me).  Solid blue duck bag.


Overall, though, I wouldn't want any of it. I'm surprised Nina has her name tied to this for $100.  I'm sure she looks at Rachel's boxes now and sees how embarrassing this is...


----------



## Sherr (Nov 1, 2015)

I was strangely sad when I cancelled this sub yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I will also follow this thread to see what happens in the future ... maybe another intern will step up to the plate for the next box (in January? hah!)

   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 1, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> LOL this box... just... LOL. My variations/thoughts are below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box twins. Sad face.....


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 1, 2015)

I received the brown leopard or t if anyone is interested in swapping or is unhappy with their plain blue....


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Box twins. Sad face.....


A sad day to be box twins indeed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2015)

Sherr said:


> I was strangely sad when I cancelled this sub yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I will also follow this thread to see what happens in the future ... maybe another intern will step up to the plate for the next box (in January? hah!)
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At this point, I think I'm just going to wait until her boxes inevitably end up on the "best of" or "[insert season here] sale" and if I like what's in them, I'll go for one. But I'm never going to subscribe again unless her spoiler item is somehow better than Rachel Zoe's.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 2, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> LOL this box... just... LOL. My variations/thoughts are below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the clutch color, you actually got the variations I'm hoping to get.  And by hoping I mean "would be least pissed to have spent my money on". 

I am so frustrated that I didn't just go with my gut and cancel this one.  I think I will continue to remain hate subscribed until quarterly finally cancels it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 2, 2015)

After this box, I'm guessing it won't be long before it's cancelled.  I'm shocked Nina allowed her name to be on this one.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 2, 2015)

My variations. 



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anyone received a clutch in a different color than yellow, black or coral? (Edited to add: MSA pics show the PSMH-blue one too). 

It sort of seems like the items are put together in a way that the items in the box aren't terribly clashy when carried together?  Like they did try a teensy bit?  (always the optimist, haha)


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 2, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> At this point, I think I'm just going to wait until her boxes inevitably end up on the "best of" or "[insert season here] sale" and if I like what's in them, I'll go for one. But I'm never going to subscribe again unless her spoiler item is somehow better than Rachel Zoe's.


LOL!!!! Better than Rachel Zoe!!! HAHAHA I don't think that is possible.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Has anyone received a clutch in a different color than yellow, black or coral? (Edited to add: MSA pics show the PSMH-blue one too).
> 
> It sort of seems like the items are put together in a way that the items in the box aren't terribly clashy when carried together?  Like they did try a teensy bit?  (always the optimist, haha)


I don't know. I got a blue bag.  A black clutchette. A bright green luggage tag. Bright pink passport holder.  Not sure there was much thought behind it.


----------



## Christine Kim (Nov 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I don't know. I got a blue bag.  A black clutchette. A bright green luggage tag. Bright pink passport holder.  Not sure there was much thought behind it.


Yeah, I think it was random.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 2, 2015)

I got the blue clutch.  I like it.  The leopard bag, though...

I unsubscribed too.  I love Nina so I tried to stick with it but come on. No way is this stuff worth $100.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 2, 2015)

Audrey Miles said:


> LOL!!!! Better than Rachel Zoe!!! HAHAHA I don't think that is possible.


Exactly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I don't know. I got a blue bag.  A black clutchette. A bright green luggage tag. Bright pink passport holder.  Not sure there was much thought behind it.


I was clearly tricked by the pretty pictures styled by @@JenniferV and @ikecarus...they make even this craziness look good!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2015)

Box triplets, I think. /sigh  I unsubbed.

Luckily, I think I've managed to find a taker for the leopard bag. WHEW!



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh my god, I went spoiler free so hadn't seen what a steaming pile of crap this box is until I just now opened mine. Talk about disappointment! There is not one thing I care about or will use in here. I got the ugly coral clutchette, neon blue tag and passport holder, tan and blue striped Baggu and the caffeine eye mask along with everything else. I hope they see how many people canceled and either make this what it should be or throw in the towel. I feel like these are just a bunch of crap leftovers Qyarterly had sitting around. I'd be embarrassed if I were her. Brb, canceling...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2015)

Also, it's sad that you can't send this garbage back anymore, do you think they knew it was going downhill when they changed their policy? Lol.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I was clearly tricked by the pretty pictures styled by @@JenniferV and @ikecarus...they make even this craziness look good!


Haha, sadly... crap is still crap at the end of the day. XD No matter how it's presented. As we say, "garbage in... garbage out".


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 3, 2015)

I adore Nina G, love her books &amp; I've been a big fan for years. I just don't see her at all in this box. I had such excitement &amp; high hopes for a real fashion box, but since the first one it's never been the same. I cancelled after I had to send back the "Ballin" box. I keep watching &amp; hoping it will redeem itself. At least I'm saving money. I hope Zoe's stays amazing &amp; consistent like it has been so far. Even if I don't love everything it's all quality fashion goodies that makes fantastic gifts. I couldn't even gift most of this stuff to anyone I know.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I couldn't even gift most of this stuff to anyone I know.


Exactly. Gifting is the reason I don't mind spending on a PSLE because even if I don't like it, it's good enough quality to gift to someone one will.

This box? Not a single thing would I gift. But only because I'm keeping the duck bag (and only because someone was willing to swap colors with me).


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to say that I have not even opened this box yet.  I saw the spoilers, cancelled my subscription and know that once I open it I am going to think of what I could have better spent $100 on lol. 

My other reason for not wanting to open it is I'm afraid I got the leopard print bag haha.  I'm happy for those who love it, but it is the opposite of "me". I guess if there is any consolation it's that it is relatively inexpensive, so it's not like it's a big "loss"?  I'm grasping at straws here.  

As far as the Flight 001 stuff, it's going to be a white elephant gift in a silly gift exchange we do.  I still can't believe that Nina Garcia even LET her name be associated with this bargain bin mess. Muito LAME lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 7, 2015)

Muito lame made me laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 19, 2015)

ChristinaC said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I have not even opened this box yet.  I saw the spoilers, cancelled my subscription and know that once I open it I am going to think of what I could have better spent $100 on lol.
> 
> My other reason for not wanting to open it is I'm afraid I got the leopard print bag haha.  I'm happy for those who love it, but it is the opposite of "me". I guess if there is any consolation it's that it is relatively inexpensive, so it's not like it's a big "loss"?  I'm grasping at straws here.
> 
> As far as the Flight 001 stuff, it's going to be a white elephant gift in a silly gift exchange we do.  I still can't believe that Nina Garcia even LET her name be associated with this bargain bin mess. Muito LAME lol





lauradiniwilk said:


> Muito lame made me laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Muito lame was an apt description for the contents of that box.   The only thing missing was a bad hat lol. 

I finally got around to opening mine a couple days ago and low and behold, I got the leopard print bag.  womp womp

The weird thing is, my cat is OBSESSED with it, he lays on it, so I guess it's a good cat bed liner?  Maybe he thinks it's his long lost mother? It's not even a comfortable fabric like shearling or fleece.  He's a weirdo.  

I did get the charging clutch in black, so that sort of made up for the rest of the box I suppose.  And like I mentioned earlier, I have a decent white elephant gift with the flight 001 stuff.  

Oh Nina, like you've said on Project Runway - where was the effort here?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 20, 2015)

Just filled out the survey for this box...THAT was satisfying.  I did ask them to please keep her as a curator but also gave lots and lots and lots of (mostly) constructive criticism.


----------



## Sherr (Nov 20, 2015)

I got the same survey.  Made sure to mention that I highly doubted NG curated the last box.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2015)

I got the survey today. I also said that I "highly doubted NG curated the last box" (haha exact wording, too, just like @@Sherr, right down to the NG).

I said they need to get their shipping together and that I unsubscribed because they couldn't ship their seasonally themed box in the season they were meant for (Rosario) and that I had a subscription to Blule for an art print that was supposed to ship in October (and I contacted Blule herself and she said Quarterly already had all the prints and that was back in September!) and it's now almost December.

Saying that got me grumpy so I tweeted quarterly about when that was shipping and they said Oh, sorry, it's going out next week.

So yeah, I'm pretty much done with them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 20, 2015)

I filled out the survey and stated like you ladies that I highly doubt NG had anything to do with this. I also called it an embarrassing box of bargain bin garbage that I wouldn't give to my worst enemy. Thibk they'll get the hint?


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 21, 2015)

Haha I also got the survey. For what I would like to see in future Nina boxes - stuff that Nina would actually use.  I did say that it seemed very "young" and that I would think that most of the people who can afford to spend $100 on a blind box of stuff most likely have "good" versions of all of the items that were included.  

I mentioned that there is a lot of competition now at that price point (Rachel Zoe, PS Seasonal boxes, etc.) and all of their recent boxes have included timely spoilers, shipped on or close to schedule, and included nicer (IMO) items. 

I also said they should ship quarterly, hence the name.

So basically all of our surveys said the same thing...

I love that they ended the survey with "share with your friends on social media"...uh quarterly, are you sure about that? lol


----------



## Sherr (Nov 21, 2015)

ChristinaC said:


> Haha I also got the survey. For what I would like to see in future Nina boxes - stuff that Nina would actually use.  I did say that it seemed very "young" and that I would think that most of the people who can afford to spend $100 on a blind box of stuff most likely have "good" versions of all of the items that were included.
> 
> I mentioned that there is a lot of competition now at that price point (Rachel Zoe, PS Seasonal boxes, etc.) and all of their recent boxes have included timely spoilers, shipped on or close to schedule, and included nicer (IMO) items.
> 
> ...


You were much more constructive than me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I honestly doubt there will be future NG boxes ... but I could happily be wrong if she brings back the quality of the initial boxes (even if you didn't like the items, you would have to admit the quality was much, much better).


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 21, 2015)

Sherr said:


> You were much more constructive than me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I honestly doubt there will be future NG boxes ... but I could happily be wrong if she brings back the quality of the initial boxes (even if you didn't like the items, you would have to admit the quality was much, much better).


Oh yeah, I will be SHOCKED if there's another Nina box. In fact, I don't think quarterly will be around much longer, but that's just my gut feeling. 

And yes, the quality of the items in previous boxes was night and day compared to this stuff.  You could easily make up the cost of the box if you sold an item or two on ebay, or items were suitable for gifting.  This stuff was like an afterthought all thrown in a box.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2015)

Ooo... I hope they read your review carefully because you are SO right! I'm so glad you pointed out the fact that their competition is so far ahead of them, there's basically no hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2015)

There is a mini Harry Josh brush in the beautyfix box for December! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138473-beautyfix-by-dermstore-december-2015-spoilers/

Dermstore is offering your first box at $12.50...

http://www.dermstore.com/lp/2910

For that price I had to get the little guy to make a set.  I love the brush from the Nina box so much, the mini will be perfect for travel.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> There is a mini Harry Josh brush in the beautyfix box for December!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138473-beautyfix-by-dermstore-december-2015-spoilers/
> 
> ...


how do you get it for $12.50?  

EDIT: I see now, you have to switch it to "monthly" then it takes it off. no code. THANKS! Love that brush. Now will have a matching one too!


----------



## Dcangodess (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing! I just had to grab one!!


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 22, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything about this box? Twitter?


----------



## Sherr (Feb 23, 2016)

Nope.  After the last box, I would think she is hanging her head in shame.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 15, 2016)

Still listed as shipping in March 2016....anyone heard anything?


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 15, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Still listed as shipping in March 2016....anyone heard anything?


Not a peep. Wonder g if this box will actually ship.....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

fabgirl said:


> Not a peep. Wonder g if this box will actually ship.....


0% of the NG boxes have shipped on time so far...I'm sure quarterly would hate to break its streak.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 17, 2016)

Dangit! They got me back it! A simple, Jules Smith America Chocker (either gold, rose gold or silver color). $98 value. Total retail $300 box.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 17, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Dangit! They got me back it! A simple, Jules Smith America Chocker (either gold, rose gold or silver color). $98 value. Total retail $300 box.


I saw that email too.  Still feeling burned by the last box ............. don't know if I want to go back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 17, 2016)

@@boxesandboxes Can you share a pic of the choker? I was so disappointed with the last box that I cancelled my sub. I've always had a sneaking suspicion that they would lure me back in with the next box though. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'm weak-willed...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 17, 2016)

Stella A said:


> @@boxesandboxes Can you share a pic of the choker? I was so disappointed with the last box that I cancelled my sub. I've always had a sneaking suspicion that they would lure me back in with the next box though. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'm weak-willed...


Think MSA is going to post.  I'm on a train right now with intermittent access.  ...or google the name of the choker.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 17, 2016)

@boxesandboxes  Yup, you are correct! MSA just posted the spoiler...

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/03/nina-garcia-ngq07.html


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hoping to receive the rose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohhhh, I am SUPER happy with that spoiler!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice spoiler! I wish I was getting this box. So happy for you all who are!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here is a picture of the spoiler from their IG



Spoiler


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2016)

I want this &amp; it's haunting me. It's worth the price of the box basically so that means anything else I get is just a bonus? Ahhhh ... How the subscription gal mind works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 26, 2016)

The reviews on the jewelry piece aren't too great. I did not re-sub... I may, however, pick it up later on when they put the extras on sale...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 7, 2016)

I just got charged!!!!


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 7, 2016)

I subbed for that choker- and was shocked it is shipping- that is pretty close to March (I have watched this sub and see how late it usually is)


----------



## Sherr (Apr 7, 2016)

I am curious to see if she can redeem herself.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2016)

I cancelled after ordering.  So watching this space to see how much I will regret that.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 13, 2016)

so I was charged last week for this--- but it still hasn't shipped. How long does this usually take to ship after the charge? I had assumed it would be right after, hence the payment.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not sure I ever get a tracking notice for this one.  I can't remember though...off to check all of my accounts to see if it has popped up...


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 13, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> so I was charged last week for this--- but it still hasn't shipped. How long does this usually take to ship after the charge? I had assumed it would be right after, hence the payment.


Me too! I reached out about not getting tracking and they sent it right over. I will get my box Sat. But it only weighs 1 lb. is it just me or is that lightweight?


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 13, 2016)

Jdesigns said:


> Me too! I reached out about not getting tracking and they sent it right over. I will get my box Sat. But it only weighs 1 lb. is it just me or is that lightweight? Def reach out for the tracking, they may have missed that step in the process but it should drf be on their way to us once we got charged!


do you know how it ships? UPS or Fedex or plain old USPS?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 13, 2016)

Should be FedEx; it has been ~5 months since I got a quarterly box though.


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 13, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> do you know how it ships? UPS or Fedex or plain old USPS?


It shipped via Fed Ex Smart Post on 4/12.

Box dimensions 13 x 10 x 2". Any guesses on whats in there w/ 1 lb. maybe a lightweight scarf/wrap? Matching jewel? Ugh hopefully nothing for hair since ahe already had a hair product box.. Idk.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 13, 2016)

I got the tracking from them... mine says .9 pounds? It better not just be the necklace and tissue paper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 14, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I got the tracking from them... mine says .9 pounds? It better not just be the necklace and tissue paper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah omg imagine? Necklace with a bunch of tissue to make up for lack of items. Crossing fingers she really put together this box. I could see maybe a light scarf, necklace, maybe trendy sunglasses for Summer 16. Hmmm Saturday cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 14, 2016)

Spoilers on MSA! P.S. I have no comment.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/04/nina-garcia-quarterly-box-ngq07-full-spoilers.html


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 14, 2016)

i really hope i like it in person more than the spoilers... i am not digging some of it though and annoyed i subbed. i know the choker is the value so in theory i should feel satisfied, but i guess i have been too spoiled by popsugar les and rachel zoe boxes. i unsubscribed...


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 14, 2016)

@@Jdesigns Thank you for posting that spoilers are up on MSA! I was just able to cancel my sub before the box got shipped. After the last box fiasco, I don't know what in the world possessed me to resubscribe again. Thankfully, the Rachel Zoe BOS has really filled the niche that the first few Nina boxes created. I still get the feeling that Nina has very minimal involvement (if any at all) in the curation of these boxes lately....


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 14, 2016)

the more i look at the spoilers, the more annoyed I get. someone said they received a BLACK lip pencil?! what?! is that on point for spring/summer fashion??? and that their headband was polyester/cotton- not silk like the one i saw online that sort of made me feel better because it retailed for so much. ugh. first and last subscription to nina for me


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 14, 2016)

@ @@sakura33 Same here! Unreal.. The only on trend piece is the choker.. The headband is from who knows what season, it's def not current, and not on Jennifer's site as a current style. They totally could have found some trendier earrings. I think the only thing Nina may have selected was the choker. I will most def unsubscribe Again. And for good this time. And this is dumb but it bugs me that i paid $8 shipping for this lighweight box that coulda shipped first class. Lol! Why!??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 15, 2016)

I cancelled after that tragic travel themed box that I have YET to unpack, lol! But I am so glad I stayed unsubbed because this box is another box o' disappointment imo. I hope everyone who gets it finds something to love though. I just keep thinking that there's no way she's still involved, but then I think BUT she's putting her NAME on this mess...


----------



## Sherr (Apr 15, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I cancelled after that tragic travel themed box that I have YET to unpack, lol! But I am so glad I stayed unsubbed because this box is another box o' disappointment imo. I hope everyone who gets it finds something to love though. I just keep thinking that there's no way she's still involved, but then I think BUT she's putting her NAME on this mess...


Agree the last one was tragic, which was why I also unsubbed.  No regrets. I feel that this sub is becoming a black mark on Nina's brand.  But I hope that people who get this box and like it will be happy with it.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 15, 2016)

Mine



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2016)

Here is the brand info:

- Jules Smith Americana choker

- Baublebar earrings

- Jennifer Behr headband (apparently some are $$$ and silk while the printed ones are satin or polyester...fingers crossed for a silk one)

- NYX lip cream pencil in absurd dark colors for spring

- face Stockholm lashes

- eyeko brow gel (yay)

- lolobag makeup bag

I love the choker; the rest is kind of meh but at least i'll USE it, unlike the travel box items.  NYX and Baublebar though?  Seriously?


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 15, 2016)

i honestly still can't believe they sent dark lip colors (and a cheap brand nonetheless), old bauble bar stock from a previous year/season, and not everyone is getting the expensive silk headband? this is seriously looking like a clearance box to me besides the choker. i don't know why i am so surprised, but i am lol!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2016)

I wanted the necklace.... and ended up w/ Silver (the one color I don't wear).  anyone get one of the other colors?  BTW, the headband is gorgeous in person.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2016)

JenniferV said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, lucky!  You got my fav color.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 15, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> I wanted the necklace.... and ended up w/ Silver (the one color I don't wear).  anyone get one of the other colors?  BTW, the headband is gorgeous in person.


what color/type of fabric headband did you get? i actually like headbands so will see if i can pull this kind off- but the fact there are two different quality variations sent out really rubs me the wrong way


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> what color/type of fabric headband did you get? i actually like headbands so will see if i can pull this kind off- but the fact there are two different quality variations sent out really rubs me the wrong way


Oh, I didnt realize. I got the one that was posted on MSA - the teal colored one that's satin.


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 17, 2016)

I got my box yesterday-in my hands I am not as "angry" about it as the spoilers made me feel but I still think it's a lame "fashion" box from a guru like Nina. I did get the rose gold choker which is what I wanted and it looks amazing on- so for that I guess the box was worth it. My headband was printed in a cheetah pattern but seems to be silk- so yay I guess? But I am not sure how to pull off its look. The pamphlet stated that miu miu used dark lip colors on the runway but I am still side eyeing this. It seems more like Nyx was like "hey we will give u a bunch of our winter leftovers for free" and they tried to spin this. I got a deep purple color and looked like a Halloween costume vampire with it on. The bauble bar earrings are prettier in person but once again seem more holiday styled than spring/summer (I bought a bunch of similar statement earrings from bauble bar around the holidays). I'm just glad I like the choker I guess. Since this box is not that popular anymore/ if there is another one after I will just wait until it eventually winds up on the best of quarterly sale if I like it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm dying to swap my silver for a gold or silver. So bummed that out of the 3 options with me liking 2 that I ended up with the 1 option I won't wear :/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2016)

So is this sub dead? Is anyone still subbed? Should have been a July box right?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 8, 2016)

HMMMMMMMMMMM says there is one shipping in August 2016.  What is WRONG with me, I am so tempted to re-subscribe, as if I haven't been burned 1000 times by this one.

https://quarterly.co/products/nina-Garcia

Update: Oh, I lied.  Apparently I never unsubscribed, I just thought I did.  I went to Best of Quarterly and the last box isn't on there, so it must have sold out.  That makes me kind of want to just stay the course and see what is coming, like the giant sucker I am.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 8, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMM says there is one shipping in August 2016. What is WRONG with me, I am so tempted to re-subscribe, as if I haven't been burned 1000 times by this one.
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/nina-Garcia
> 
> Update: Oh, I lied. Apparently I never unsubscribed, I just thought I did. I went to Best of Quarterly and the last box isn't on there, so it must have sold out. That makes me kind of want to just stay the course and see what is coming, like the giant sucker I am.


I'm a giant sucker too, lol. But I did unsubscribe after the horrid travel box. I don't know if I'd sub again but it's tempting since I love fall boxes, but I'm afraid I'll just get punked again! (My phone changed that to plunked and punted, lol, all are as fitting as punked!)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 8, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm a giant sucker too, lol. But I did unsubscribe after the horrid travel box. I don't know if I'd sub again but it's tempting since I love fall boxes, but I'm afraid I'll just get punked again! (My phone changed that to plunked and punted, lol, all are as fitting as punked!)


This box is the sh!tty boyfriend of the sub box world.  I keep giving it another chance, and it keeps letting me down.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMM says there is one shipping in August 2016.  What is WRONG with me, I am so tempted to re-subscribe, as if I haven't been burned 1000 times by this one.
> 
> https://quarterly.co/products/nina-Garcia
> 
> Update: Oh, I lied.  Apparently I never unsubscribed, I just thought I did.  I went to Best of Quarterly and the last box isn't on there, so it must have sold out.  That makes me kind of want to just stay the course and see what is coming, like the giant sucker I am.


Do it!  Take one for the team!


----------



## Stella Bella (Aug 25, 2016)

Apparently there is another Nina Garcia Quarterly box (#NGQ08)! Spoilers on MSA:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/08/nina-garcia-quarterly-box-ngq08-spoilers.html

I think I'm going to pass on this one since I was pretty unhappy with the last two boxes...


----------



## Sherr (Aug 25, 2016)

Hahaha.  No way, not ever again at full price. Easy pass.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm passing on this too. It's such a shame because I do like Nina. It's just that I don't trust them to put this box together and ship it on a timely manner.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Just got an email with the same spoiler as MSA has.



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 30, 2016)

I will continue to remain hate subscribed because I am a glutton for punishment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 30, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I will continue to remain hate subscribed because I am a glutton for punishment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


carry on, lone Soldier!   haha


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 30, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I will continue to remain hate subscribed because I am a glutton for punishment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I MAY hate re-subscribe, idk man, the last many boxes just flat out sucked. The travel themed garbage dumpster box was my last one, I think I have PTSD from it still!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 2, 2016)

Okay, so I was trying to decide what to do about this box.  Thought it would be helpful to look at the value TO ME over time (as in, what stuff from each box do I ACTUALLY use).

I didn't get box 1 or 2, but I would have used (and did actually trade for some of) the following:

NG01 - $250

Cuff ($32), lip cream ($21), Essie ($8), stole ($40), ear cuff ($50), vbeaute ($99)

NG02 - $258

shirt ($55), bangle ($34), revive ($47), philosophy ($74), laura mercier ($48)

I started officially getting the box at NG03.

NG03 - $237

Joico ($16), shave gel ($20), oribe ($22), frends ($99), palm tree pouch ($30), otterbox ($50)

NG04 - $111

Ballin ($40), mug ($16), ear jackets ($55)

NG05 - $115, but I'm sure I'll use more up at some point

Serge normant ($15), pillow proof ($22), brush ($50), elasticizer ($28)

NG06 - $45

Baggu ($26), hair ties ($11), weleda ($8)

NG07 - $157

Choker ($98), baublebar earrings ($34), eyeko ($25)

So.  I am completely shocked to see that this hasn't been the huge waste of money that I was thinking.  Sure, the first three boxes were super high value, and it has never been anywhere near as great since.  But I have gotten my money's worth for every single box except the travel one.  I thought I would look back at all of the boxes and get a clear message that I should cancel immediately, but the math still seems to be in my favor.  MIND BLOWN. 

(I realize that doesn't necessarily mean there aren't BETTER, MORE EXCITING things I could be spending my money on...need to think about that a little more.)

(The other thing that struck me is that there were some seriously questionable choices even in NG02...that charming Charlie wallet comes to mind.  not to knock it if someone else here loves it, but not what I would expect in a Nina Garcia box AT ALL.)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 8, 2016)

Semi spoiler attached...supposedly this box is worth $300 in value


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 8, 2016)

If anyone gets the box and wants to swap, I;ll take it. I was in Guatemala last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is a nice article about Good Cloth:

http://www.triplepundit.com/2015/02/good-cloth-going-beyond-fair-trade-fashion/

Here are Good Cloth's bags:

http://shopgoodcloth.com/collections/handcrafted/accessories_bags

Here are Good Cloth's scarves:

http://shopgoodcloth.com/collections/handcrafted/accessories_scarves

Sounds like we are getting something custom but this gives a good idea of what they currently offer.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2016)

Heres what I think it is: http://shopgoodcloth.com/collections/recycled/products/fiesta-clutch



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 9, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> Heres what I think it is: http://shopgoodcloth.com/collections/recycled/products/fiesta-clutch


I would love that!  Based on the description I agree, sounds like a likely contender!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 30, 2016)

I was charged yesterday...fingers crossed!


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 3, 2016)

Me too!!!!!  This is my first Nina Box.  I got tired of Zoe after a year so thought I would switch it up for a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 6, 2016)

I was looking for more spoilers as one does while they are waiting for their box.  There really isn't much out there but I noticed two interesting comments in the posts by quarterly. 

1) spenglish commented "Let's do it again!!!!" when quarterly announced the fall topic.  Not sure if that means we will see another spenglish item or not, or if their brand really fits with the theme.

2) cavenchocolate posted a smiley face in the comments of the pic of the lady with the loom.  Seems that this is a brand that very well could be included in the box.  Chocolate is always welcome in my book.


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 10, 2016)

Got my shipping notice yesterday.  Box will be here Wed!


----------



## Stella Bella (Oct 11, 2016)

Full spoilers on MSA!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 12, 2016)

Here are the spoilers! 



Spoiler




French Girl Organic Sea Spray
Maya Water Facial Mist
W3ll People Expressionist Mascara
Synergy Organic Clothing Tissue Infinity Scarf
Key Necklace by Ariana Ost
Johnny Fly Sunglasses
Good Cloth Fiesta Clutch




This box was likely curated for summer so it's out of place in the fall...not to the point that I'm upset about it or anything, but I would have really loved a great fall/winter box.  At the rate Nina curates we will be getting fall items next spring though, so I'm really excited for that. 

Overall this is a WAY better box than the last two, and I'm glad I stuck around.  The clutch in particular isn't like anything I have and I'm really excited to wear it as a pop or color with my typical all black work uniform or with jeans and flats for girls' night out.  I feel good about the $108 I spent on this.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 12, 2016)

I love the key necklace if anyone decides they want to sell or swap it. The box overall seems like a jumble of leftover summer stuff and a few fall things. Way better than her last few boxes though!


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 14, 2016)

I received my first Nina box yesterday and I love it!  I will use everything in it.  I will buy her next box again if the spoiler/theme are up my alley.  Good job Nina!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 4, 2016)

Is this box still going on? Any improvements?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 5, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Is this box still going on? Any improvements?


I feel like the last box was MUCH better than the past two.  That said, I haven't *ACTUALLY* used anything from it other than the sunglasses, so....

I would have used the purse a ton if mine was mostly red, but I got a mostly purple one which was kind of a bummer.  I keep thinking I *should* use it but I just don't reach for it.


----------



## Sherr (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is the spoiler, I'm pretty sure, from her next box. I like the look, but apparently it is not leather:

https://www.karllagerfeldparis.com/product/adele+tote.do?sortby=ourPicks&amp;from=Search&amp;selectedOption=207647


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow, I randomly resubbed the other day because I wanted Bianca Jade's latest box and then kinda impulse added this one too.  Glad I did!  I'll be really bummed if I get a color I don't love though.  Lots of potential for variation here.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure if I need to spoiler this, but I will!  My box is here!

 



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 13, 2017)

Mine is coming today.  I'm a little worried about the variations, but so far it sounds like everyone has gotten black/black, black/blush, black/ivory, and ivory/nude which are all okay by me.  Love the one you got, @@JenniferV!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 14, 2017)

Ooh, I got black and brown!!! I feel like that is what I would get the most use out of, even though the blush is gorgeous. 

Both the bag and the tray are WAY bigger than expected, holy moly.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 14, 2017)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ooh, I got black and brown!!! I feel like that is what I would get the most use out of, even though the blush is gorgeous.
> 
> Both the bag and the tray are WAY bigger than expected, holy moly.


Post a picture!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 15, 2017)

Well I resubbed, I haven't gotten this box since the ill advised travel nightmare box (06?). I'm pretty happy, I got a black on black bag which is right up my alley but I wouldn't have been mad with black/blush or black/nude either! However, please be cautious opening your breakable item, mine came shattered in a million pieces which I didn't know about until I opened the box. On my bed. At 10pm. I got a shard under my nail and a bed full of glass slivers which I've been picking out for an hour. Other than that, I'm happy although I feel like the box is missing something like a beauty item, or a small piece of jewelry or candy or something!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 15, 2017)

@@Krystyn Lowe Oh no, that sounds like a nightmare to clean up!  I'm so glad to have company back in Nina Garcia land.  That travel box was THE WORST so I totally understand taking a break. I tried but I think I resubbed before I missed any...suuuuuuuuuuuch a sucker.  The boxes seem to have made a turn for the better though.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2017)

Here are the pics of my bag - I knew from reading other comments that reversing it would cause issues so I tried to be careful and it still caused weird...bubbles?  wrinkles?  in the bag.  But I know I'd never reach for it if I kept it on the cognac side but would bring it to work daily if it was on the black.  I love the cognac as an accent; it is very me.

Sorry these are sideways, no time to fix!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2017)

You guys, this dang Karl Lagerfield bag might be my most used subscription box item ever.  It's THE BEST work bag.


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2017)

lauradiniwilk said:


> You guys, this dang Karl Lagerfield bag might be my most used subscription box item ever.  It's THE BEST work bag.


I love that bag! I wish I had gotten this box.


----------



## lloronita (Jun 5, 2017)

Has anyone heard anything about the Summer Box?  It's due out this month isn't it?  I thought they usually had spoilers out by now?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 12, 2017)

I haven't heard anything but when I log into my account it still says one is shipping in June.  Quarterly seems to have revamped their page and you can no longer sort the curators by ship date to get a better sense of how far off schedule they are.  Interesting that they now just push biohack, culinary, fiction, and maker boxes on the site.  Not sure where nina (and Bianca jade for that matter) fit in to their business model.  I basically just subscribe with the knowledge that I'm getting a box 2-3 random times per year, and that's fine by me.  It's so hit and miss that I don't really want it more often than that.


----------



## lloronita (Jun 28, 2017)

Quarterly site now says "next box July 2017".  What a surprise!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2017)

lloronita said:


> Quarterly site now says "next box July 2017".  What a surprise!


In a move that shocks absolutely no one...


----------



## lloronita (Jul 20, 2017)

Quarterly site updated to "next shipment August 2017."


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 20, 2017)

I cancelled it and I don't know if I should resub....I'm still using my Karl Lagerfeld bag daily so this sub has kinda redeemed itself in my eyes.


----------



## lloronita (Aug 22, 2017)

Fall Box Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 24, 2017)

Someone at MSA pointed out that the spoiler looks a lot like recycled bits from this project:

https://tomenyc.com/collections/white-shirt-project/products/tr17-wsp4

I have to say I agree.  Thinking it's a no on resubbing for me.  Probably permanently.


----------



## Sherr (Aug 27, 2017)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Someone at MSA pointed out that the spoiler looks a lot like recycled bits from this project:
> 
> https://tomenyc.com/collections/white-shirt-project/products/tr17-wsp4
> 
> I have to say I agree.  Thinking it's a no on resubbing for me.  Probably permanently.


Good catch. Seems like a silly, rather than fashion-forward, item to me.


----------



## lloronita (Aug 30, 2017)

Got billed yesterday.  Hope this means they're finally getting ready to ship.


----------



## bacall_au (Feb 13, 2018)

Is this box still available? Unsubbed some time ago, but was curious. A check of the Quarterly site offers little in the way of a fashion subscription box or information about what may or may not have happened with Nina


----------

